# Grandin Road 2013



## Ghost of Spookie

That's exciting news. I always enjoying seeing what they have coming out for the new halloween season. I'll be counting on you to give a hollar on the forum when the first images get posted. I don't follow Facebook at all and suspect that's where they will chose to put the images up. And they've teamed up this year with a company who's name has escaped me right now but who gave us a preview of that cool motion or sound activated cat I am waiting for. 

Hollow, i think it should be mentioned that that $19 price on the GID skellie didn't come until what late spring this year?...well beyond halloween. For all practical purposes there will be sales leading up to halloween this year but not at drastically reduced prices if you are planning to use it for this year. I seem to recall in maybe the week or so before halloween some select items going for 40-50% off but don't know if they arrived in time to use. I know I ordered a few things that came after the holiday.

The after-season clearance items well-after-halloween-has-past (like sometimes months) are great for building up your halloween collection of props. I love their stuff because it is so unique looking for the most part. I did have a smashed nose on my latex faced Stone Man when he arrived and they exchanged it at their cost. That was my only issue of all the items I eventually bought from them. 

Hey, is anyone else waiting for a pre-ordered Helsa at that great price of $34 I think? Still on for an early July delivery. 

We should also mention for all those newbies to GR reading this that undoubtedly there will be items that fly off the shelf and are sold out for the season. With the economy as such (and when GR was placing their orders for this year's merchandise), I'm wondering if they cut back on quantities ordered this go-around. While we got great deals on some late after halloween clearance stock, I'm sure it didn't do much for GR's bottomline.


----------



## Guest

Yes- good info, GOS. I appreciate this forum so much b/c we all chime in to give input and info on sales and new items, etc. 

"We should also mention for all those newbies to GR reading this that undoubtedly there will be items that fly off the shelf and are sold out for the season. With the economy as such (and when GR was placing their orders for this year's merchandise), I'm wondering if they cut back on quantities ordered this go-around. While we got great deals on some late after halloween clearance stock, I'm sure it didn't do much for GR's bottomline." I wonder the same. Perhaps this year less will be available, and the discounts gone. Ah, we will see!


----------



## pumpkinking30

Thanks Hollow, your post also reminded me to check out their sale section. I just got 2 of the Tarantula candle holders for $10 each. Still a bit pricey, but a lot better than the original $49ea price.


----------



## Guest

You are welcome, pk30. $20 is way better than $98!


----------



## Frankie's Girl

Aww, man. 

I am an artist and have been ripped off in the past and I really hate knowing that GR is not really interested in at least apologizing for selling items that are a direct ripoff of another artist's work. We know you didn't make the items, but all you have to do is say that you'd be looking into the manufacturer and suspending orders from that company to avoid the issue in the future. Oh, GR, I really liked you until now.  I may have to restrain myself from ordering anything from them in the future...


----------



## Hilda

I got several things from Grandin Road last year. Really liked the quality. I waited to get more of the large spiders, hoping to grab them on sale, but they didn't have any left. Bummed. Hope they have some more this year. They are much better quality than the ones at Spirit, or Party City.


----------



## Ragged Grin

I recall the controversy quite well. While it's clear that orig works are routinely scavenged upon, copied, homogenized and regurgitated out for mass consumption and in the end that is not altogether bad...makes the holiday more popular, etc., in this case it was so egregious it just can't be ignored. Right down to the eye positioning, everything...change it just enough to avoid a lawsuit I suppose. I had, up to that point, been interested in some GR merch but afte hearing about this and the GR representation threatening legal action against the artist if he did not remove the claim from his site(are you freakin kidding me) was too much to overlook. Keep in mind, this isn't something to stick in a yard, not a generic witch, ghost, or mask, this was a work of art, blatantly copied and sold as a halloween decoration. At some point an artist, their original work and its integrity must be considered, respected and yes, compensated. So yes, include me in that group that wouldn't buy a thumbtack from GR, unless I could shoot it up the rear end of their gutless and soulless legal reps.


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin

I really love their halloween haven videos they usually put up. But I never saw one last year! We got their Dead walker couple last year for a steal and free shipping! can't beat that!


----------



## mariposa0283

Ferryman's Wake said:


> I recall the controversy quite well. While it's clear that orig works are routinely scavenged upon, copied, homogenized and regurgitated out for mass consumption and in the end that is not altogether bad...makes the holiday more popular, etc., in this case it was so egregious it just can't be ignored. Right down to the eye positioning, everything...change it just enough to avoid a lawsuit I suppose. I had, up to that point, been interested in some GR merch but afte hearing about this and the GR representation threatening legal action against the artist if he did not remove the claim from his site(are you freakin kidding me) was too much to overlook. Keep in mind, this isn't something to stick in a yard, not a generic witch, ghost, or mask, this was a work of art, blatantly copied and sold as a halloween decoration. At some point an artist, their original work and its integrity must be considered, respected and yes, compensated. So yes, include me in that group that wouldn't buy a thumbtack from GR, unless I could shoot it up the rear end of their gutless and soulless legal reps.


i knew about the so called art theft last year and vowed to never buy from them. set that aside for a great deal on a GID skelly until they let me go so far as to purchase and pay for the item only to email me a day later saying it was sold out... uh ok? have since re-resolved to never buy from them again but they insist on spamming me with their stupid catalogues full of overpriced patio furniture. i had no idea though that they threatened legal action against the freakin artist though! thats ridiculous. definitely will stick to not buying from them. but i do love window shopping their website, so i'll stick to that since its free.


----------



## Eerie Effects

If they sell the dueling banjo skeletons again I might have to get them. Depending upon the script they repeat it might be good for something near where my home haunt line is supposed to be.


----------



## RCIAG

I generally only buy from them on sale.

I got Helsa on sale recently but she doesn't ship until July. I also got the Dead Walker couple & they do look awesome.

I hate that they "stole" from someone but I think that happens more in the general Halloween community more than we know or think. I don't mean someone here posts a tutorial & we copy it to use in our yards, I mean some big wig sees that finished piece & thinks they could make & sell that with a few minor changes here & there & then not too much later Grandin Road has it.

I don't know how to stop it either, at least not without exorbitant lawyer fees & more time & patience than I'd have to pursue something like that.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Eerie Effects, the dueling banjos have been available to order for a while now. They're listed with a ship date of 7/8/13. Victoria, Helsa and a few others from last year have been up on their site for a while as well. They had Helsa listed on sale for a while (some of us preordered then and are expecting shipment 7/4 as well) but she and the others are back at retail once again. No new props have appeared as of yet. 

You can still view the video of the Banjo guys and a number of last year's props in action on their website. See each props description page. It's located there.


----------



## Eerie Effects

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Eerie Effects, the dueling banjos have been available to order for a while now. They're listed with a ship date of 7/8/13. Victoria, Helsa and a few others from last year have been up on their site for a while as well. They had Helsa listed on sale for a while (some of us preordered then and are expecting shipment 7/4 as well) but she and the others are back at retail once again. No new props have appeared as of yet.
> 
> You can still view the video of the Banjo guys and a number of last year's props in action on their website. See each props description page. It's located there.


Sweet!

I will have to check it out... plan on changing the clothing on the pair of banjo skeletons to Confederate troops, and will add a tattered Confederate flag behind them. My home haunt is gonna be a haunted cemetery and its not a cemetery in the South without at least one or two Confederate graves.


----------



## Guest

Here is another blog/discussion about GR.

http://shellhawksnest.blogspot.com/2012/08/grandin-theft-again.html

I am in the GR is ok camp, and I seem to push it pretty hard here but don't want to pooh-pooh what happened. It does suck the artist got ripped.

I have to go do stuff until Saturday and can't be here discussing h'ween. 

I really hope the DW couple is not on the site this year. They can at least not continue to use that design and prop that really is a blatant rip off.


----------



## hallorenescene

well, they really don't have much for life size in the stores around here. and when they do, I can't afford them. last year the sales at gr made it affordable so I got quite a few nice life sizes. I got helsa, Victoria, Vincent, stone man, and the gypsy woman. I am really going to have a sweet haunt this year. if it wasn't for this forum, I never would have heard of gr and their nice deals. I would still like serena and the stone lady. I did want the dead walker couple, but that kind of puts a damper on that desire. it is very wrong to rip off some ones idea. they should make restitution and pay the couple royalties. nope, I won't be buying the dead walker or that hooded ghost. someone should post this thread to them. shame shame on them


----------



## [email protected]

I bought the duelling banjo skeletons when they went half off after Halloween, they weren't supposed to ship until july but showed up in March which was a nice surprise! They are very sweet and worth the 100.00 I paid for them but not 200. Only one of the fellows speaks, my husband picked up on the deliverance connection that only one of them actually speaks in the duelling so maybe it is following this? One is dressed confederate like and the other is a farmer. I love everything Grandin road puts out but definitely wait for a sale price. I have the walking dead couple and feel badly about the artist. I did not hear about the controversy last year and probably would have rethought the purchase. They are very interesting but the husband is very flimsy in the leg department I may get tsome pool noodles for him. Glad to have this thread!


----------



## Guest

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...508839.-2207520000.1371852666.&type=3&theater

Grandin Road facebook page: 1st OFFICIAL Halloween teaser pic! *squeals like a little girl*

It looks like the Wicked Witch of the West Gemmy prop.

http://www.spirithalloween.com/imag...tivezoom/processed/01141316.interactive.a.jpg WW prop

Note the hands.


----------



## Hilda

(joins Hollow in squealing!!!!) SQUEEEEEEE


----------



## wednesdayaddams

i hope it's not the wwotw from wizard of oz..... bo ring.....................i like the preview and the witch legs in the urn are great (altho many HWF people have done that already)

but the wizard of oz stuff frankly for me is just blah, and disappointing...



hollow said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...508839.-2207520000.1371852666.&type=3&theater
> 
> Grandin Road facebook page: 1st OFFICIAL Halloween teaser pic! *squeals like a little girl*
> 
> It looks like the Wicked Witch of the West Gemmy prop.
> 
> http://www.spirithalloween.com/imag...tivezoom/processed/01141316.interactive.a.jpg WW prop
> 
> Note the hands.


----------



## TheGraveyardCareTaker

I bought Serena, Helsa, Stone Man and Woman last November/December for $30 each, all with free shipping. At $120 total for four when one with season pricing is $89, you cannot beat that deal, its an absolute steal. For the price I paid, I am extremely happy with the props. Excellent quality. 

Would I honestly spend $90 on one though? For Serena or Stone Man _maybe_ (they are by far my favorite).. but I don't know about the other two, especially Stone Woman. It's a cool prop but compared to the other two, it's very bland. My only concern with the life size props was the stands they come with. I expected them to be flimsy and they are. I never use the stands with similar props that I have anyway, though. I just buy 1/2" PVC and slide it over rebar.


----------



## Guest

So agree with you. Their discount prices are just great. I cannot spend $90 per prop...I can't. Their props have a great, distinct and unusual look, and they add so much. If I could do really cool things with props like many here can, I would. I cannot. Paper mache is my highest skill.

I find their prop 'fliminess' is sort of good. When it starts to rain, get windy, bad weather, etc, I can EASILY grab up multiple Gemmy full size props and fling them into the garage until it passes. They store easy, etc.

I have made full size props and the gowns, wigs, hands, etc, can all add up. I bought 2 high necked, long sleeved vintage looking gowns off ebay, and they are lovely but cost over $35 each, and it took me a LONG time to find decent gowns so cheaply.

I dumbly passed on the Stone Man. I shoulda got him.


----------



## hallorenescene

I agree with hollow, i'm not handy at making the props, these break down easy and are light weight enough to handle. hollow, if you are good at paper macheing, you are doing good. 

I got most the props I wanted last year but 2. serena and the stone lady are the 2 lacking, but not a real big deal. I got so many other good ones, i'm very happy. looking forward to seeing what is in line for this year.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

Hey all... Forgive me but I had no idea GR as stealing artist original designs for props! Can anyone tell me which ones? And I apologize if I missed the list in this thread. As some of you know, I live down the street from the GR Outlet. I have been a bargain hunter there for years, but being an artist at heart and having a son and sister who make their living from art and design work, I am willing to march into the headquarters here and ask WAZ up with that! I may even get some answers to help us all... Perhaps artists could actually submit design ideas after they have a legal protection on them, and GR would pay for the designs...? Well , just a thought to make this a win-win situation and not so much boo hoo hoo.


----------



## RCIAG

HallowSusieBoo said:


> Hey all... Forgive me but I had no idea GR as stealing artist original designs for props! Can anyone tell me which ones?


The Deadwalker couple










And a Cloaked Ghost










So far. Those are the versions GR is selling.

Here's the Pumpkinrot blog about it & pics of the originals:
http://pumpkinrot.blogspot.com/2012/08/grandin-theft.html

Also after reading some of the posts there I'd say Grandin Road bought from a company that "stole" those ideas. GR sells different lines of props & stuff & it sounds like another company that actually does production stole that idea & GR bought from them. I dunno. I'll check out the boxes when I haul mine out & check for any info on them.

Maybe they shouldn't be selling them either way but I don't think this is their "brand" of prop. They're just the company selling someone else's product, they're not in the business of creating & producing props like Gemmy or Tekky.


----------



## katshead42

Wow that is very exciting. I'm sorry I missed the Helsa but I'll keep my eyes out for the day after sales.


----------



## hallorenescene

Susie, do check that out. tell them about this forum, and this thread. so they can see they should be careful of the company they're buying from. good luck, and get back to us

also, a big boo, glad to see you


----------



## 22606

RCIAG said:


> I dunno. I'll check out the boxes when I haul mine out & check for any info on them.


If you have to move anything to get to them, don't bother, since there likely will not be any; I have the faceless ghost, although I bought it from elsewhere, and it has no information at all.


----------



## RCIAG

Got an email from GR today:



> We are sorry to inform you that the following merchandise is
> delayed. We apologize for this delay, but anticipate shipping to
> you by the date indicated below.
> 
> 45598 Qty: 1 Due: 07/09/2013
> Lifesize Haunting Helsa


I can't even recall the original shipping date but I'm sure I'll be happy & surprised when it gets here.


----------



## hallorenescene

rciag, you will love halsa. I have her. I keep getting helsa and serena mixed up. anyway, helsas face is even prettier than the advertised picture. in my opinion anyway


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

RCIAG, got the same message for my Helsa order and posted about it under the Discount thread. The original date was 7/4 BTW, so not too delayed.

I've been looking forward to Helsa coming, wanting a twin or clone for the one I bought a while back. After a year or so of following the shopping/discount threads here and at GR I have Victoria, Helsa, Stone Lady and Stone Man. I passed on Serena and go back and forth about adding her. She is more expensive than the other ladies (although Victoria might be in that same price level) and I just see her as being too pretty for my settings. To me I think she looks more like a beautiful potential victim of a mad scientist theme....so who knows what this season will bring. 

I only decorate on Halloween day, running around like a mad woman setting displays and lighting, but if it's raining I do minimal set up outside. That's when these guys will come in handy as they are light weight and a quick set up in our windows peering out and will look fantastic posed there. If it's a nice night I don't have a problem using them outdoors otherwise.

The new 2013 Halloween line should be making it's appearance soon.....can't believe July is almost here. As an aside we are still in the midst of our landscaping project. Our electrician was here yesterday doing some mounting and wiring but has more to do. He is a "no show" for a few days at least--he may have come down with shingles--feel for him, so that work is on hold right now. Some early palms plantings are going in tomorrow but irrigation still on the list as well as the rest of the plantings which are schedule for the July-August timeframe. I honestly thought we'd be done by now and could turn my attention towards halloween, but as I see the Countdown Clock I'm feeling anxious. Where did the year go?!


----------



## hallorenescene

gos, sad to hear you are still landscaping. I bet it will be sweet when you get it done. 
I agree about serena, she's very pretty. that is why I have reservations about her as well. then again she would make a lovely victum for a vampire. by the way, I got Vincent. I am so stoked. garthgoyle sold me one. thank you garth. can't wait to see what comes out for Halloween this year.


----------



## MissMandy

Eeeeek I can't wait to see this year's goodies


----------



## RCIAG

Ghost of Spookie said:


> ...as I see the Countdown Clock I'm feeling anxious. Where did the year go?!


I KNOW RIGHT?!?!

I can't believe it's going to be July next week!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

hallorenescene said:


> gos, sad to hear you are still landscaping. I bet it will be sweet when you get it done.
> I agree about serena, she's very pretty. that is why I have reservations about her as well. then again she would make a lovely victum for a vampire. by the way, I got Vincent. I am so stoked. garthgoyle sold me one. thank you garth. can't wait to see what comes out for Halloween this year.


@@Hallo, Hey, I liked Vincent. Glad you got him. I had forgotten about him. Knew there were more GR men other than Stone Man but couldn't recall who. So now you have a vampire...and could use a beautiful victim! Haha. If you use him this year, hope you'll post a photo of him in the GR thread.

As for our yard, thanks. It's taking forever but have to say I'm liking it. Added a few things with halloween in mind!


----------



## hallorenescene

I do plan on using him this year, one of my rooms will be a vampire room. my theme is black and white, I have a thread posted for anyone who wants to check it out. I won't be needing a victim this year. or at least not one so colorful as serena. i'll try to remember to post a picture. i'm really excited with my theme this year. i'll be using Vincent, helsa, stone man, venetian Victoria, and the gypsy lady 
that is cool you are landscaping with Halloween in mind. can't wait to see your pictures too.


----------



## Hilda

ALERT!! A fellow member alerted me on my FB page that Grandin Road is uploading Sneak Peak videos for Halloween Haven 2013 today! Squeeeeeeeeeee

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TupEkklMGxQ


----------



## Guest

Hilda said:


> ALERT!! A fellow member alerted me on my FB page that Grandin Road is uploading Sneak Peak videos for Halloween Haven 2013 today! Squeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TupEkklMGxQ



*high 5s Hilda* more on this page!

https://www.youtube.com/user/GrandinRoad?feature=watch

animated lf Bettlejuice https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzswphnGgCU&feature=c4-overview&list=UUh-wGmcz9Dd5FnS-P_WiEyQ

animated Haunted Clock https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ffX7CSZW2M&list=UUh-wGmcz9Dd5FnS-P_WiEyQ

Life-size Bone Jett Figure https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOg2E2uTXLM&list=UUh-wGmcz9Dd5FnS-P_WiEyQ

Animated Ventriloquist with Dummy https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTC2sUTcraU&list=UUh-wGmcz9Dd5FnS-P_WiEyQ

Life-size Animated Spell Casting Witch Figure https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpkjXiwigds&list=UUh-wGmcz9Dd5FnS-P_WiEyQ

Thanks for heads up Hilda! 


Sunny and Scare Couple https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXx45hZRT_Q

It looks like are uploading as we type/speak. I have to go to a (dumb) meeting but will race back to see what else they put up!


----------



## Hilda

I'm sitting watching them as they are uploaded!! ROFL

Sunny and Scare Couple! Hilarious!! (Kind of a one-trick-pony, but funny nonetheless.) 

One of the nice regulars on my FB page gave me the heads up.  I love the Halloween community!!


----------



## Rustie

I really want to like Bone Jett, it goes perfect with my skeleton party theme, but just a little too cheesy for me.


----------



## RCIAG

Ohgawd...Bone Jett...I wonder what Joan thinks? That said, I kinda dig Sunny & Scare but that's mostly because their mouths move. I've decided that if I buy something that "speaks" words or certain sounds, it better have mouth movement. I'll even pay a little more for that.


----------



## halloween333

LOVE grandin road for halloween! Can't wait till August 1


----------



## Rustie

RCIAG said:


> Ohgawd...Bone Jett...I wonder what Joan thinks? That said, I kinda dig Sunny & Scare but that's mostly because their mouths move. I've decided that if I buy something that "speaks" words or certain sounds, it better have mouth movement. I'll even pay a little more for that.


I was impressed by the mouth movement the spell-casting witch has in that video, looks to be pretty well done.


----------



## 22606

I hate to say it, but 'Bone Jett' impressed me the most of the preview items shown thus far; she reminds me of Elvira in a way. The Ventriloquist's dummy looks amazing, but the banter between the two is just too cheesy for me. Why can't there be simply an eerie dummy prop?!


----------



## hallorenescene

I liked bone jett a lot. and there was a vampire I liked. of course dr shivers and the monster are classics. as usual, some cool wants. I didn't care for sonny and scare, I don't know why. I agree with garth on the ventriloquist act. their looks were okay, just didn't care for the wording. there was a clock that I thought was very cheesy. can't wait for august....yippee.


----------



## RCIAG

Even if you disapprove of them ripping folks off, you gotta admit, they put out impressive previews & videos. I guess that's why they have such a high price tag.


----------



## hallorenescene

so right rciag, they're video was darn cool.


----------



## kprimm

I like the ventriloquist, the witch, and the clock. I can do without the others.


----------



## Guest

Gasp! Did GR remove these videos from youtube? I was going to show them to my husband a few minutes ago and it looks as if they are private now? Or am I insane?


----------



## Hilda

hollow said:


> Gasp! Did GR remove these videos from youtube? I was going to show them to my husband a few minutes ago and it looks as if they are private now? Or am I insane?


Nope. You are not insane. (Well as far as I can tell. ) The videos are gone. That certainly was a tease!!  I bet someone in their video dept. is getting chewed out for uploading them all at once like that. LOL


----------



## digbugsgirl

Darn! I missed it! They said they'll have the preview ready by mid-July.


----------



## Penumbra

Yea. I missed them too.


----------



## [email protected]

Darn, I missed it. Is Bone Jett a skeleton? I am so curious to see the ventriloquist and what is the Beetlejuice one? Is it an actual beetlejuice life size? Sonny and Scare are they people or skeleton? Sorry just wish I had seen it I am so excited!


----------



## awokennightmare

I got the Ventriloquist Dummy prop last year when it was at Halloween City. Its a very cool looking prop but it does get annoying a little after a few run throughs of the banter.


----------



## Hilda

OK I'll try to recap from memory...

Bone Jett appeared to be a smaller skeleton all punked out. Black spiked hair, red electric guitar? No movement... but blaring 'I love Rock and Roll'. (I think that was the song... someone correct me if I am wrong.) She was cute!

Sonny and Scare were lifesize embracing? zombies? Very droopy rotty big teeth faces. Again cartoony... but cute. (Reminded me of a female Gremlin from the movie.) They were singing a duet of 'I've got you Babe'. I think they were in wedding clothes? I think the mouths moved. LOL It's funny how the details are escaping me now.

Yes. The Beetlejuice was lifesize and pretty accurate looking. Kinda fatter and more cartoony. His sayings were kinda naughty. Like bad pick up lines from drunk in a bar. hahaha


----------



## Guest

Hilda said:


> OK I'll try to recap from memory...
> 
> Bone Jett appeared to be a smaller skeleton all punked out. Black spiked hair, red electric guitar? No movement... but blaring 'I love Rock and Roll'. (I think that was the song... someone correct me if I am wrong.) She was cute!
> 
> Sonny and Scare were lifesize embracing? zombies? Very droopy rotty big teeth faces. Again cartoony... but cute. (Reminded me of a female Gremlin from the movie.) They were singing a duet of 'I've got you Babe'. I think they were in wedding clothes? I think the mouths moved. LOL It's funny how the details are escaping me now.
> 
> Yes. The Beetlejuice was lifesize and pretty accurate looking. Kinda fatter and more cartoony. His sayings were kinda naughty. Like bad pick up lines from drunk in a bar. hahaha



"Yes. The Beetlejuice was lifesize and pretty accurate looking. Kinda fatter and more cartoony. His sayings were kinda naughty. Like bad pick up lines from drunk in a bar. hahaha"

LOL! Maybe I should buy him and set him up in the living room to boost my self-esteem and/or make my husband jealous!


----------



## Hilda

Ohhhhh I liked the Spell Casting Witch. She was more realistic looking. Not cartoony. Very old grayish, I believe her arms were outstretched. She had a spellbook? Oh my. I can't believe I am this bad. I hope I am never called to be a witness to a crime. My memory is shot. She was reciting more classic lines. I know for a fact some of what she was saying from from Macbeth! I really liked this one!!

The Ventriloquist was not my cup of tea. The Ventriloquist was old slightly zombish looking guy with demonic looking dummy on his lap trading insults. I am probably way off on my description of them. I don't think I paid attention to this one very well. I am sure it would be wonderful in the right scene (carnival, circus, etc.). I found them rude. hahahahaha

The clock was a table top clock with thunder, etc. sound effects. Old looking traditional brown clock. Then the front opened and a small grim reaper face came out and spoke in foreboding language to you. hahaha Nice enough. Depends on price I guess. 

What else? I have to go check...


----------



## [email protected]

Thank you Hilda and Hallow for sharing I can't wait to see Beetlejuice! Does his mouth move and did it have a price?


----------



## Hilda

Ohhh I have a picture. haha









The animated rising gravekeeper. This one was great. Classic gravekeeper. Rises up and says the typical scary stuff. Nice.


----------



## Hilda

[email protected] said:


> Thank you Hilda and Hallow for sharing I can't wait to see Beetlejuice! Does his mouth move and did it have a price?


Oh gosh. I want to say yes his mouth moved ~ but I can't say for sure. I believe his eyes glowed too? Oh my. He was very cool looking. I was surprised at how loud and obnoxious it was!! I guess that is Beetlejuice!! LOLOLOL

I did not see any prices for anything.


----------



## Penumbra

Hilda said:


> Ohhh I have a picture. haha
> 
> View attachment 157220
> 
> 
> The animated rising gravekeeper. This one was great. Classic gravekeeper. Rises up and says the typical scary stuff. Nice.


Looks like something from Tekky Toys.


----------



## awokennightmare

I didn't realize that all the new videos had been deleted. I was wondering why people were explaining the videos rather then posting the links. Hopefully they are reposted soon. The new props have been pretty accuratly described above so I won't rehash.


----------



## Guest

I'm not one to brag, but I have to say SID SAVES THE DAY! 

I took a few screen grabs yesterday expecting that Grandin Road would pull the videos.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

sid you rule!



Sid_Matthew said:


> I'm not one to brag, but I have to say SID SAVES THE DAY!
> 
> I took a few screen grabs yesterday expecting that Grandin Road would pull the videos.


----------



## CCdalek

Wow, I've always thought a life size Beetlejuice would be a great life-sized prop! Thanks for taking these screenshots Sid! I missed all of these videos when they first came so I'm really glad I still got to see the pictures. I wonder what the other props people have been talking about look like.


----------



## Guest

One phrase Beetlejuice said was "I'm the ghost with the most....babe". The others I can't remember, but they were adult oriented.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

i can't believe grandin road is paying royalties to use the beetlejuice figure. or whomever made him is paying royalties. that's a first for GR. just sayin!



Sid_Matthew said:


> One phrase Beetlejuice said was "I'm the ghost with the most....babe". The others I can't remember, but they were adult oriented.


----------



## [email protected]

Thank you for sharing Sid! Did Beetlejuices mouth move?


----------



## Guest

[email protected] said:


> Thank you for sharing Sid! Did Beetlejuices mouth move?


I don't think it did.


----------



## Hilda

Sid_Matthew said:


> I'm not one to brag, but I have to say SID SAVES THE DAY!
> 
> I took a few screen grabs yesterday expecting that Grandin Road would pull the videos.


ROFL Sid... You rock! I was just coming back with a thumbnail of Beetlejuice I had saved... but that was all I had. Thanks!


----------



## hallorenescene

sid, you rock. way to save the day, or save the pics actually


----------



## Hilda

I must say... I would love to have that floor style candle holder in the Bone Jett picture... I wonder if they will carry that?


----------



## Paint It Black

Check out their website today. Halloween Haven has all kinds of new items!!


----------



## Guest

Paint It Black said:


> Check out their website today. Halloween Haven has all kinds of new items!!



Thanks PIB!


Life-size Lady in Black Figure I WANT!

http://www.grandinroad.com/life-size-lady-in-black-figure/547546


----------



## Guest

They have some really neat stuff! Beetlejuice is $299.


----------



## Guest

Sid_Matthew said:


> They have some really neat stuff! Beetlejuice is $299.


I want the Spell Casting Witch, and I am not going to pay full price. 

I will wait until a few days or weeks after Halloween and hope/pray/sacrifice to ye Gods that she is in GRs Halloween Haven discount leftover section. I WILL check their HH everyday-sometimes 3 times day- until I happen upon her at a few bucks off.

$299 is alot. They DO have items that sell out, so beware!

Thanks for those pics as well! Yeah! 


PS Grandin Road has FREE SHIPPING right now, code XXW52108. It ends at midnight tonight!


----------



## Guest

http://www.grandinroad.com/5-27-skeleton-figure/547539

Loook at the Pumpkin Candle holders behind the skelly! Black wire pumpys with a candle in the middle! Sweet!


----------



## 22606

hollow said:


> Life-size Lady in Black Figure I WANT!
> 
> http://www.grandinroad.com/life-size-lady-in-black-figure/547546


No doubt, along with the skeleton dog and Spider Lady.


----------



## RCIAG

The Spell Casting Witch is $179, Sunny & Scare is $129. It also looks like they've got vids up but they're still listed as "private" even on GR's website. I wanted to see the Spell Casting Witch in action & went to click the video & it pops up but says it's private. I'd give a few days or so & they'll be back up. I'd bet mid-month at the latest.

It also looks like they've got the WWotW for $249 that Spirit had last year.

I like this one too, Life Sized Spider Lady figure, $89. No movement or sound but the right side of her face seems to change color. It seems like it wouldn't be hard to make your own version of this (minus the color changing) with a wig head, some paint, some white tulle/sheet, some spiders & hands. 

But then sometimes it's just as easy to spend $89 to get it & be done with it.


----------



## RCIAG

Speaking Beetlejuice & his cheesy lines he says:



> "I'm the ghost with the most, babe."
> "Ooh, la la, what do we got, here?"
> "Hey, come here, I've got something good for you. Come on."
> "I wonder where a guy--an everyday Joe like myself--can find a little action?"


Yep heard most of those back in the single days.

Seems like an odd choice since I'm not sure most kids today know who Beetlejuice is but then most kids aren't spending $300 on props! I like that they don't go for the usual triumverate of Freddy, Jason & Michael.

Every time I look at that Beetlejuice he reminds me how long ago that movie came out so it makes sense that Beetlejuice would've put on a little middle-aged pudge. The face is just a little too full but I'm still digging the fact that it's Beetlejuice & not a newer face.


----------



## 22606

RCIAG said:


> Speaking Beetlejuice & his cheesy lines he says:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep heard most of those back in the single days.
> 
> Seems like an odd choice since I'm not sure most kids today know who Beetlejuice is but then most kids aren't spending $300 on props! I like that they don't go for the usual triumverate of Freddy, Jason & Michael.


Ha. Also,with him being touted as 'officially licensed', one would think that it would have Michael Keaton's voice, not some random Southerner that they plucked from off the street...


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Oh I want to see that spell casting witch in action , she is cute. I wonder if she comes with everything shown? like the little red bag with the rat sticking out ? oh well if not that would be easy enough to rig yourself but its a cute touch. I like the skeleton dog as well, he's not very big but looks cute with a skelly. I sort of thought Sonny and scare ( whatever their names were??) are really cheesy and not great quality look wise, looks like something I would make myself..maybe they are better in action.


----------



## Rustie

I'm loving that skeleton dog, that's a must buy for my skeleton theme!


----------



## lanie077

heres the video for the spell speaking witch

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UspHqDUYOus&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Spinechiller

[email protected] said:


> Thank you for sharing Sid! Did Beetlejuices mouth move?


I believe the mouth does move according to the description on the Grandin Road website, "Beetlejuice to turn his head, tilt eerily left and right, and moves his mouth as he speaks, while his eyes light up". Hope this helps


----------



## Spinechiller

Thanks for the heads up on Grandin Roads Halloween Haven new products, I'm loving them


----------



## disembodiedvoice

lanie077 said:


> heres the video for the spell speaking witch
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UspHqDUYOus&feature=player_embedded



Thanks so much for the vid! yeah she's pretty cool, I like what she says. Now just to wait for a coupon code or a sale!


----------



## [email protected]

Beetlejuice is a lot steep for my budget.  maybe on sale. I really like the skeleton dog!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

wednesdayaddams said:


> i can't believe grandin road is paying royalties to use the beetlejuice figure. or whomever made him is paying royalties. that's a first for GR. just sayin!



Darn, I was busy and haven't been on here for a few days. Came on today figuring GR would be releasing their videos today. Sid, thanks for your foresight in saving a few captures from some of them. Sounds like a few older items might be back? 

I doubt GR would be the one paying for the royalties, probably paid by the manufacturer of the prop. GR would be the reseller. Just my guess though.

The Ventroloquist as someone mentioned is last year's prop. I saw him in Halloween City on display and bought him then. Picked him up for my carnival and love him. It is a limiting prop but if you were setting up a *nightclub setting, he could be a stage act. So could the "Bone Jett" and "Sonny and Scare? (Haven't seen video)" props. I'm picturing Helsa holding a microphone in her hands and being a lounge singer. And if you wanted to create some props to add to the setting you could make characters in the audience that had lizard heads (...lounge lizards...know you got that! ** ). Just some brainstorming here....*

If anyone else ferrets out the videos in the event they were stored elsewhere (last year they had them up as a Vimeo videos somewhere), please post back here.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

[email protected] said:


> Darn, I missed it. Is Bone Jett a skeleton? I am so curious to see the ventriloquist and what is the Beetlejuice one? Is it an actual beetlejuice life size? Sonny and Scare are they people or skeleton? Sorry just wish I had seen it I am so excited!


When I bought my Ventroloquist and Dummy from Halloween City last year I did a youtube video and put the link on the Halloween City 2012 thread. Leaving for dinner soon but if you want to see it before I come back here to link to it do a search for that thread and my forum name. Probably other youtube videos posted as well.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

hollow said:


> Thanks PIB!
> 
> 
> Life-size Lady in Black Figure I WANT!
> 
> http://www.grandinroad.com/life-size-lady-in-black-figure/547546


Is that Victoria with red around the eyes instead of tear-stained runny mascara? Helsa's hands maybe? In any event a nice morbid prop and not cutsie. I like.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

hollow said:


> I want the Spell Casting Witch, and I am not going to pay full price.
> 
> I will wait until a few days or weeks after Halloween and hope/pray/sacrifice to ye Gods that she is in GRs Halloween Haven discount leftover section. I WILL check their HH everyday-sometimes 3 times day- until I happen upon her at a few bucks off.
> 
> $299 is alot. They DO have items that sell out, so beware!
> 
> Thanks for those pics as well! Yeah!
> 
> 
> PS Grandin Road has FREE SHIPPING right now, code XXW52108. It ends at midnight tonight!



Soooo glad I dropped in today even if I learned I missed the preview. Thanks for the heads up on the GR free ship code @@Hollow. Just ordered it so got in before it expires tonight (not sure if it was 11:59 pm ET or CT). I ended up ordering the Skeleton bull dog they had. Should be a nice companion to my giant 6-ft+? reaper (from CVS last year) --kind of like the juxtaposition of the two together.  l also figure it will sell out quickly; and as it is it won't be shipping until September so probably once it's gone, that's it for the year. Not that expensive either. So I'd encourage anyone wanting him to get him now before midnight, probably best deal right now.

As for the other items, I was tempted by the zombie dog that sold out last year. Like that it's resin and not latex. But I have a reindeer/werewolf that we made and figure the zombie dog would be too much of the same thing. Actually already have a two dogs other than the bull dog for my cemetary scene. Also still waiting for that cat that we saw a photo of on a GR's vendor's FB page. I really would like to see the video of Bones Jett and Sunny and Scare before making any decision. They say that Bones Jet is life-size but the height dimension is kind of small. Maybe she's measured sitting down? Anyway thanks again for the heads up everyone.


----------



## digbugsgirl

Thank you for the pics Sid!


----------



## RCIAG

Ghost of Spookie said:


> If anyone else ferrets out the videos in the event they were stored elsewhere (last year they had them up as a Vimeo videos somewhere), please post back here.


I'd imagine that they'll be back up soon because some (if not all) are posted on the GR site. The "see it in action" kinda vids are right there next to the listing so I'm sure they'll get them up & running soon if for no other reason than they'll get requests from people wanting to see it in action before they purchase it & it won't be just us devotees asking.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Well either everyone made a mad dash yesterday and bought everything out or they pulled several of the items for awhile , about 25 items now say they are no longer available...the skeleton dog, the spell casting witch , beetlejuice, the lady in black, bone jett and others all say not available , it won't even take you to their order page if you click their link, takes you straight to the home page so you can't even look at them close up anymore.


----------



## RCIAG

Hmmm...I'm hoping that's a system glitch on their part because while we're fans here we're not THAT rich!! Not yet anyway!!


----------



## Guest

disembodiedvoice said:


> Well either everyone made a mad dash yesterday and bought everything out or they pulled several of the items for awhile , about 25 items now say they are no longer available...the skeleton dog, the spell casting witch , beetlejuice, the lady in black, bone jett and others all say not available , it won't even take you to their order page if you click their link, takes you straight to the home page so you can't even look at them close up anymore.



Hmmm....GR is messing with emotions! Very smart of them! Now we will all be stalking them and their products...like animals that need precious precious blood...

I ordered the "Lady in Black" and the Skeleton Dog yesterday. I have passed on many skeleton and zombie dogs, and $29.00 didn't seem too awful. BuyCostumes has a howling white wolf for over $100 I REALLY want, but this little skelly pup will do.

I received order confirmation from GR in my email this am. It says the LIB will ship 07/09/2013, and the skelly dog 09/09/2013.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Disembodiedvoice is correct. Nothing except 16 items are now showing up on the GR site when you do any search for Halloween, and that's all old stuff I think. Hollow, did we get in under some sneak peak offering? Can't recall GR doing this before, but maybe someone will remember from last year. Gee, there isn't even a video or description to view let alone a photo of the items now. I did save a photo of the dog and will come back to post it. I'm really liking him, he's got character and kind of a devilish face, and it says (or website did say) that the jaw is poseable. The front and back legs look like they could be too but guess I'll just have to wait and see. 

@@Hollow like you, I received my order confirmation this a.m.--for the dog--ship date 9/9. If he did sell out for the season, then I'm glad I moved on him last night. I thought he could sell out quickly but it was also the free shipping that sweetened the deal for me and missing out on other dogs at GR and BuyCostumes etc in past seasons. I like the Lady in Black's outfit a lot. Much more styled than any of the previous costumes on the props. Hope that's a trend they pursue. Since she should be shipping soon, please post a photo if you can when she arrives and I'll do same with the skeleton dog if you don't beat me to it.


----------



## Guest

I will GOS. I have to post my pics on photobucket and link to them, b/c I am so dumdum I cannot post pics on this site. I fail every time.

My witch on broom was supposed to ship today and they moved it back to the 8th.

I am getting really behind- my kids are really sucking my time and energy dry everyday. I try to steal a few minutes here and there to see what everybody is doing...if somebody sees new stuff at GR I hope they let us know here so I can look too.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

I would order the lady in black if anything this year, Hollow. I love her! but the price on the spell casting witch (which i really, really love) is just wayyy to much for me. maybe she will go on clearance 




hollow said:


> Hmmm....GR is messing with emotions! Very smart of them! Now we will all be stalking them and their products...like animals that need precious precious blood...
> 
> I ordered the "Lady in Black" and the Skeleton Dog yesterday. I have passed on many skeleton and zombie dogs, and $29.00 didn't seem too awful. BuyCostumes has a howling white wolf for over $100 I REALLY want, but this little skelly pup will do.
> 
> I received order confirmation from GR in my email this am. It says the LIB will ship 07/09/2013, and the skelly dog 09/09/2013.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

hollow are you talking about the hanging witch on the broom with the green face? i ordered her too, way back in april when she went on the site for $39. i too, have been getting emails every day from GR that say the next day, then the next day, etc. i rec'd the same email that she will ship on the 8th. i'm in no rush i guess, as long as she gets here at some point before halloween lol. i really love her and she is going to be the big centerpiece in the yard this year. of course, along with my new flying crank ghost 




hollow said:


> I will GOS. I have to post my pics on photobucket and link to them, b/c I am so dumdum I cannot post pics on this site. I fail every time.
> 
> My witch on broom was supposed to ship today and they moved it back to the 8th.
> 
> I am getting really behind- my kids are really sucking my time and energy dry everyday. I try to steal a few minutes here and there to see what everybody is doing...if somebody sees new stuff at GR I hope they let us know here so I can look too.


----------



## Guest

Yes yes yes. I too am willing to wait bc I got her for $39 as well. I love her too and I am trying to devise a way to suspend her from my roof so she can be free to zoom about and enjoy herself! 

Now I would KILL for a FCG. Good score! They are def at the top of my halloween want list!


----------



## Guest

wednesdayaddams said:


> I would order the lady in black if anything this year, Hollow. I love her! but the price on the spell casting witch (which i really, really love) is just wayyy to much for me. maybe she will go on clearance


I know, I love love love that witch but it is too much. I will wait her out and see if she is on discount after season. Gitana the gypsy was *I think* $169 last year but I got her for $69 after they put a ton on sale...she arrived on the day of Halloween! It was the best.

That witch is really a huge upgrade to animated witches if she performs as well as she does in the video. Oh God why? When I woke up this am I sternly told myself I was being a good person today and doing my housewifely duties and appreciating the halloween props I already have and NOT looking at videos or discussing halloween here- I am a liar!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

hollow you can buy the flying crank ghost on ebay or you can buy just the motor for her if you want to make your own. i'm pretty excited about mine. i have a small covered porch and it's made for a FCG!

i think i'll have to hang my witch from a tree cuz i don't think i have a way to hang her from the house 



hollow said:


> Yes yes yes. I too am willing to wait bc I got her for $39 as well. I love her too and I am trying to devise a way to suspend her from my roof so she can be free to zoom about and enjoy herself!
> 
> Now I would KILL for a FCG. Good score! They are def at the top of my halloween want list!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

wow $69 for gitana is pretty good.  i bought 5 props last year from GR so i definitely don't need any more.... 



hollow said:


> I know, I love love love that witch but it is too much. I will wait her out and see if she is on discount after season. Gitana the gypsy was *I think* $169 last year but I got her for $69 after they put a ton on sale...she arrived on the day of Halloween! It was the best.
> 
> That witch is really a huge upgrade to animated witches if she performs as well as she does in the video. Oh God why? When I woke up this am I sternly told myself I was being a good person today and doing my housewifely duties and appreciating the halloween props I already have and NOT looking at videos or discussing halloween here- I am a liar!


----------



## Hilda

Oh I am falling in love with that witch as well.


----------



## awokennightmare

I'm still waiting to see what the new lifesize will be. Hopeing for something good!


----------



## lanie077

yrsterday i ordered the spell casting witch and the spider lady. the lady ships 7/9 and the witch on 8/6


----------



## lanie077

just checked the website and was able to look at the lady in black and it says the item is no longer available


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

lanie077 said:


> yrsterday i ordered the spell casting witch and the spider lady. the lady ships 7/9 and the witch on 8/6



Great! Both looked nice. Would you please post a review and photos when they arrive? Lots of people are probably considering those two ladies. Thanks Lanie.

BTW after reading that you were able to look at the lady in black, I logged on but no new items come up for me. What are you searching by?


----------



## lanie077

sure as soon as i get them i will post pictures. Not really sure how i got to the page, i logged in and it popped up. Heres the link for the page


https://www.grandinroad.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDetailView?catalogId=11103&productId=547546&langId=-1&storeId=11103&krypto=3eazRRQMR826u3X5shkgVQHyfVrv1omGRmVEy53ur1KlUvJBnFao6htWOto2i3dROG5PKEg6qYS8%0A7pxsqLjQgtuR7rPMa2q9f941Q4EN%2BaFoOFjSkenCJUHvffQu9ksTlecyGcx3fYWqa53pokR5cIaP%0Awqs9uG%2BF8HtnqUwsyzmKu6I4F1a1MyKvmU%2B4GagY%2B5fqp7wxO0o4jhzNjrvxkaLVbnHIuZYAdZS5%0AoXuXtCKUm68RBCgbUeNI1zSraiyiiDzRyMWf7XLoaqOWfcXc45WKzA8S%2FiQVjaVEP1PebDkdkiYP%0AilpyCoDRWzDz%2FXcVoS%2FMWVe17MR0OZs3zEfnKh56IcX8PQfC7LhhO6tRtrybdWNqCtx2V8BYWY0D%0Ac6j3XwFfQcU4ZPT4Rod7htG25ZzoOki6ZsSHytlgwczb9yMEIpUW2ZJOtam8t1YQ3kdeQYnyfCOX%0AhEbJK4hhYERBwksJFzdRHq1D2cctOiG68iM%3D


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Look forward to your review. As for the link to Lady in Black, now that link worked for me and I see her and descrip and the fact that she is No Longer Available. Weird that this link still works and we can't get to the others. 


The more I see LIB the more I like her....kind of wishing I would have added her to my cart when I got the dog....


----------



## hallorenescene

rciag, I like that spider lady a lot. she would be very useful
lanie, the witch looks good, and what she says is a plus
gos, I like your helsa singing idea
boy, I am up for the lady in black. 
and the skelly dog is cool too


----------



## hallorenescene

hey everyone, grandin road had their site up today. at this time at least. they have some fun and exciting stuff posted.


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> hey everyone, grandin road had their site up today. at this time at least. they have some fun and exciting stuff posted.


Although, all of the new items say "This product is no longer available." They are such teases...

This link will go straight to the Halloween goodies: http://www.grandinroad.com/ProductS...&isort=score&method=and&view=grid&af=&cnt=300


----------



## halloween333

I saved these pictures before the products were removed:


----------



## awokennightmare

There are a few things i'd like from GR that are from last season or older. Will they continue to be available? I'm not in any posistion to get anything at this point, but will want to later. Also, will GR be putting out any new props this season that we don't know about or have we seen all they will get for the season already?


----------



## Guest

awokennightmare said:


> There are a few things i'd like from GR that are from last season or older. Will they continue to be available? I'm not in any posistion to get anything at this point, but will want to later. Also, will GR be putting out any new props this season that we don't know about or have we seen all they will get for the season already?


GR opens their halloween prop store "Halloween Haven" on or about August 1st. Visit the facebook page for news and hints.

They have props they always bring back, plus new props each year.

Sign up for their catalogs on their website page.

I always wait and purchase *most* GR props AFTER halloween. I buy one or 2 I really like before the big day, but always get great deals after Halloween and just use them the next year.

They deeply discount items after halloween. Some items do sell out, so if you really want something and you wait for sales it may be gone.

GR used to partner with martha Stewart, but they no longer have that partnership.

GR youtube page for videos of previous years: http://www.youtube.com/user/GrandinRoad

GR Vimeo props of previous years: http://vimeo.com/grandinroad


----------



## 22606

awokennightmare said:


> Also, will GR be putting out any new props this season that we don't know about or have we seen all they will get for the season already?


I'm expecting to see many more items added, actually; this showing is simply a teaser.


----------



## 22606

Ghost of Spookie said:


> The Ventroloquist as someone mentioned is last year's prop. I saw him in Halloween City on display and bought him then. Picked him up for my carnival and love him.


I noticed something - The GR photo has the dummy sporting realistic hands, as compared to the pictures posted last year at Halloween City's website having them made of cloth. When you bought it, did yours have sculpted hands, GoS? I'm curious as to whether that aspect has been altered or if HC's picture was simply a photo of the prototype. Thanks.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

You know I can't say for sure. I'll pull out the box later today and check. Companies do make changes either improving or cheapening (is that a word?) their products, either fixing issues or trying to save money or maybe responding to customer feedback. I know Grandinroad ran into all those problems a while back with squished latex faces on some of their props like Victoria because of bad packaging from the factory and now Grandroad sells them with plastic faces. BTW newbies to GR should know that they stood by their customers and exchanged or accepted returns of these props from all accounts I read on the forum here. My Stone Man had a dented, squished nose and was exchanged. New SM arrived and was packed properly and despite being latex was great and looked fantastic. Happy customer at this end.

For anyone buying a latex faced prop, make sure you use care when repacking it and try hard to keep the latex portions away from anything that would push into it. The plastic faces look nice, sometimes cheap, but the latex ones have a real natural facial appeal from an asthetic point of view. Long term the plastic might last longer and hold up to outside weather, heat and sun better however.

Regarding the Ventriloquist and Dummy, I wanted to mention that I remember being impressed by the texture and look of the fabric on the two suits. The bow ties were a nice satiny fabric as well. From the GR photo it looks like they have maintained that look. You really have me curious about the dummy's hands though. It's possible they could have been more doll like on last year's version.

I have a few close up pics of Stone Lady, Helsa and Stone Man's faces (damaged and replacement) in my 2012 Halloween shopping album (pg 1) if any
one is interested. Also noticed that the box my Ventriloquist/Dummy came in (same album, pg 2) shows fabric "doll" hands but really won't know until I open it up. BTW sometimes you will find older and new version batches of the prop being sold at the same time. Recall this was the case with the Tekky Toys High Voltage prop that Spirit had last year. My wiring looked like real wiring but a few other people commented that theirs looked different. Always pays to check out your boxed props when you get them so you're not surprised later.

I did go back to my iPhone where I still had video from when I was in Halloween City and saw the Ventriloquist/Dummy on display and the dummy's hands at that time were fabric so I'm guessing mine will be too. While the plastic hands are more realistic I also feel that the fabric ones make it look like the Dummy is a doll and not a midget. They are a cool prop regardless and I love the interactivity between the two. You do need to use care when connecting all the wiring so it stays in place or they won't talk to each other. Keep the kids from pulling on him. Last year this prop was labeled as "American Home Classics tm" and copyrighted 2010 Magic Power Company Ltd. As I was looking thru other photos from that time I noticed that this same company had a lifesized Animated Talking Butler with Skull on a silver tray--the butler's face was the exact same one used on the Ventriloquist. So if you tought you saw him before, you did! The butler apparently got a new job on stage!! LOL.


----------



## RCIAG

GoS is right, sometimes if you REEEAALLLY want something, spend the dough because it may not be there for the after Halloween sales. That said, their after Halloween sales are the way to go if you want something but don't feel that it's a MUST HAVE. I got Helsa on sale this summer for $30. I got the Dead Walkers last year in an "after" sale. I didn't feel I needed them but on sale they were a MUST HAVE!

I see they don't have the Dead Walkers this year. Maybe after all the uproar about them they decided to stay away from any controversy.


----------



## frogkid11

Does anyone remember what the price was for the Life Size Lady in Black? I missed the preview videos and while I can see the photos on GR on-line, it still says "product not available" and doesn't indicate the price. I am hoping she is the usual $89 for a life size figure that has no legs or feet and mounts to the same old stand.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Frogkid, @@Hallow bought Lady in Black I believe. If she doesn't see this, drop her a PM. I'd be curious to know what LIB is going for too. I think she was $89 but not 100% sure.


----------



## hallorenescene

I really like the lady in black and the lady in white. I hope those are 2 that become affordable


----------



## Guest

frogkid11 said:


> Does anyone remember what the price was for the Life Size Lady in Black? I missed the preview videos and while I can see the photos on GR on-line, it still says "product not available" and doesn't indicate the price. I am hoping she is the usual $89 for a life size figure that has no legs or feet and mounts to the same old stand.


Yep, she was $89. It says she will ship on the 9th of July...hmmm we will see! If she does ship and I get her soonish, I will def put her pic on my photobucket account and link here so you all can see her.


----------



## 22606

Ghost of Spookie said:


> You know I can't say for sure. I'll pull out the box later today and check... You really have me curious about the dummy's hands though. It's possible they could have been more doll like on last year's version.


Thanks. I'm in no hurry, so whenever you have time


----------



## wednesdayaddams

hollow can you be my reaper this year and reap me the lady in black? Lol 



hollow said:


> Yep, she was $89. It says she will ship on the 9th of July...hmmm we will see! If she does ship and I get her soonish, I will def put her pic on my photobucket account and link here so you all can see her.


----------



## Guest

wednesdayaddams said:


> hollow can you be my reaper this year and reap me the lady in black? Lol



LOL! I cross my heart and PROMISE that if I come down with a hideous fatal disease to will the LIB to you.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

oh hollow! you are so good to me 



hollow said:


> LOL! I cross my heart and PROMISE that if I come down with a hideous fatal disease to will the LIB to you.


----------



## 22606

hollow said:


> LOL! I cross my heart and PROMISE that if I come down with a hideous fatal disease to will the LIB to you.


Libertarian? Women's lib? I don't know if she wants either of those as much as the figure...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Garthgoyle said:


> Thanks. I'm in no hurry, so whenever you have time



The Dummy on my prop purchased from Halloween City last year does have the fabric doll hands like on the demo model at HC in my video/photos of it on my iPhone from then. I also saw it being sold at Party City last year but then again Halloween City is a sister company with Party City so no surprise. They may have had an exclusive right to the prop last year and that's why no one else seemed to carry it.

I don't remember from the GrandinRoad preview description of it whether they are calling it an exclusive or not and for the moment all that info is removed from their site unless someone captured it or printed it out. Hard to say where it will be selling this year. The box had a retail value of $149.99 BTW.


----------



## Guest

Garthgoyle said:


> Libertarian? Women's lib? I don't know if she wants either of those as much as the figure...



Pssh! I'd give up many quote unquote rights for a few "select" halloween props.


----------



## frogkid11

hollow said:


> Yep, she was $89. It says she will ship on the 9th of July...hmmm we will see! If she does ship and I get her soonish, I will def put her pic on my photobucket account and link here so you all can see her.


Thanks hollow...that would be great!! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you that she ships out this week ;-)


----------



## 22606

Ghost of Spookie said:


> The Dummy on my prop purchased from Halloween City last year does have the fabric doll hands like on the demo model at HC in my video/photos of it on my iPhone from then. I also saw it being sold at Party City last year but then again Halloween City is a sister company with Party City so no surprise. They may have had an exclusive right to the prop last year and that's why no one else seemed to carry it.


Thank you for checking, GoS. I like the new, sculpted hands on the dummy a little better, although your version is also cool. In either case, the prop is neat to look at; after seeing/hearing it in action recently, the sayings, on the other hand, leave much to be desired


----------



## hallorenescene

i'm liking the spider woman too


----------



## awokennightmare

Grandin Road posted these on YouTube!

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=6eN5SU92sq0
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=XURviJ9SvkY


----------



## awokennightmare

I'm not sure if it was posted, but all of the GR videos of new props that were deleted are back up!

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=dTC2sUTcraU
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=AzswphnGgCU
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=WpkjXiwigds
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=pXx45hZRT_Q
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=TupEkklMGxQ
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=rOg2E2uTXLM
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=2ffX7CSZW2M


----------



## kimcfadd

Quick question - are members current able to order the new products. I tried to order the Skeleton dog last week and had it in my cart, but everytime I tried to complete the order I received an error telling me to retry. Now when I go to the site, I see none of the new product. Sorry if this question has already been addressed, but I didn't want to have to read through 14 pages of posts.

Thanks and Happy Haunting!!


----------



## awokennightmare

The deleted videos of the new props that I have linked about don't seem to work on my desktop computer, but they are still working perfectly fine on my IPad, so it may just be that they forgot to delete the mobile links to those videos, if that makes any sense. For anyone who has a device, you should still be able to view the videos.


----------



## Evil Elf

I noticed that the video for beetlejuice say in the description he moves his mouth, even though he doesn't in the video. So...does he or doesn't he?

P.S. an ad poped up advertising deals, two of which were the Sunny and Scare couple for $129 and the ventriloquist for $169 on Grandin Road. Didn't know if anyone was wondering about prices since they aren't currently on the site.


----------



## awokennightmare

Grandin Road just posted this sneak peek video on Youtube! The video says that the reveal will be on 7/31/13.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hFGAscqESM


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Awokennightmare, thanks for posting that link! Soooo, 23 more days to go huh? Sounds like an eternity if you want to order one of the new props and I can't believe it will be August the day after that. 

GR's video team always does such a blowout video to feature their new items each year. Great editing, gorgeous settings, the actors are perfect too!! Top notch, which is what I've come to expect from their products overall and their customer service when you do find that you need it. This video didn't disappoint. Plan to slow-mo through it to get a better look, not only at the props but at how they decorated the whole scene. 

Already noticed that the fencing in the graveyard with Henry holding on to it looks like the style of fencing I got from BigLots a few years back. It's details like that that I also enjoy ferreting out from their videos.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

awokennightmare said:


> Grandin Road just posted this sneak peek video on Youtube! The video says that the reveal will be on 7/31/13.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hFGAscqESM


I'm intrigued by the Nosferatu-looking head that appears at 0:33 through 0:34 in the video above. Does anyone know who or what that product is yet?


----------



## RCIAG

Ghost of Spookie said:


> GR's video team always does such a blowout video to feature their new items each year. Great editing, gorgeous settings, the actors are perfect too!! Top notch, which is what I've come to expect from their products overall and their customer service when you do find that you need it. This video didn't disappoint.


Yeah, love 'em or hate 'em, they do a great vid preview. That's probably why they're stuff is so expensive!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

awokennightmare said:


> The deleted videos of the new props that I have linked about don't seem to work on my desktop computer, but they are still working perfectly fine on my IPad, so it may just be that they forgot to delete the mobile links to those videos, if that makes any sense. For anyone who has a device, you should still be able to view the videos.


I just jumped back a page on this thread after logging on this a.m. and found all your other linked prop videos. I missed them first time around so BIG THANK YOU. I'm on an iPad as well and yes from the URL these videos were specifically designed to run on a mobile device (tell by the m. at the beginning of the URL).

So here's my thoughts, I liked the Witchy Witch despite her mouth not moving. I think the other actions her prop has kind of makes up for it. Talking props are always more desirable (but prone to problems over time) and generally do cost more so this is a nice substitute I thought. Her action kind of reminds me of the drop down head action of the Gemmy witch a bunch of us bought from Home Depot on clearance. Gemmy had some other props, skeleton or reaper I think, that also had this action last year. I could see sticking one of those garden hooks in the yard and hanging her from that and placing a big cauldron in front of her to draw the kids eyes away from the fact she wasn't a full standing prop. In the darkness and with well placed spot lighting on her, she should look great in the yard.

The Spell Casting witch would be my favorite witch though. I could see her in my yard with other witches I have around her. I really like her audio. If I'm not mistaken isn't she a prop that was over $200 though? I don't think I've ever spent over $150ish for any prop and doubt I could justify getting her at retail pricing. If however I only did a witch scene every year for halloween, I might justify her based on that. I like to switch stuff up though and use a lot of different props. I'm sure if she continues to work well however you could always sell her and recoup a good deal of your cost. 

The Ventriloquist/Dummy prop....I didn't set mine up last year and was intending on using it this year for my carnival (looking more like next year due to yard project) so not positive on this but I think my audio track is different from the Grandinroad version. The dummy hands are different and they might have altered the audio as well. _**Found my videos of him at HC last year on display and he does say the same thing. So as far as I can tell aside from the hands it's the same prop, although GR's retail is $169 and HC's last year was $149 (think I bought him using a 30% off coupon right before their Friends and Family discounts). $10 for each plastic hand I guess. _

I wasn't expecting to like the haunted clock but did. It looked nicely done.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I tried searching YouTube for any other mobile links they might have forgotten to pull (think you are right Awokennightmare, probably the case) and don't believe there are any others. Here's a summary page from Grandinroad's YouTube videos listing all the ones that Awokennightmare already posted: http://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLkPhjUV34qkmYq0KADUewV4kCavIybTq0 Kind of hoping to see the Spider Lady and anything for Lady in Black. Does anyone know if they are static or talking props?

Do you guys think that they have dropped Vimeo formatting for YouTube instead? Just wondering if maybe there are some other files to look for.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> I'm intrigued by the Nosferatu-looking head that appears at 0:33 through 0:34 in the video above. Does anyone know who or what that product is yet?


I'm pretty sure I saw the guy you are referring to. Wish YouTube let you advance by frame by frame. Not sure which prop that is, maybe an unseen one today? Looks like a great face though. We really haven't seen many full-sized Men of GR props new for this year other than Beetlejuice (not sure how large Sunny is). I did see Lady in Black at :52 along with some bride prop in the background. The bride wasn't Scare (of Sunny and Scare), so maybe that's another to be revealed.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

I also really like the lion's head door knocker (with glowing red LED eyes) that appears at 0:24 through 0:25, and am hoping that's one of the new products for 2013 too. (Of course, it could just be an effect that was added for the video. *shrug*)


----------



## RCIAG

I think the "bride" you're referring to is the Spider Lady. I'd also swear on my cats that Beetlejuice had mouth movement.


----------



## Penumbra

Grandin Road's description on their site said Beetlejuice had mouth movement.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Penumbra said:


> Grandin Road's description on their site said Beetlejuice had mouth movement.


I rewatched the video on him and his mouth is definitely not moving while he talks. I suspect he's just animated with motion. Doesn't look like he has any joints on the jaw area and his face looks stiff around the corners of the mouth. I know some props have a thin latex covering over the mouth area and the mouth can still move. To me it doesn't look like he's going to be one of them because of the painted creases at the corners. It's possible he wasn't working on the day of the shoot or they had inaccurate info on the prop or this was a prototype of the prop and the final one hadn't arrived in time for the shoot. Either way guess we won't know for sure until 7/31. He is an exclusive to Grandinroad.

He's a fun looking guy and if you were doing a Beetlejuice theme would be very desirable. Hey, did you guys notice in the description that he has Volume Control?!?! That would be a welcome addition to any prop. Outside use probably dictates a louder range than indoor use and my husband hates really loud props. We have tried covering and dampening many a prop's speaker in the past. Other times the kids are noisy and you can't hear over them. 

If volume control gets the thumbs up from end users, who knows maybe memory stick audio tracks you can choose will be next. Certainly been high on my list. And let's face it how many times have people said, "gee I like the prop but what he says is so lame I wouldn't buy him"? Why lose those potential buyers. As long as you don't mark up the cost of the memory stick, I think it would help sell more props.


----------



## kimcfadd

All,

Don't know if this is news or not, but check this out. I was on the Grandin Road site the day that the new halloween props were showing up and I tried to order the Skeleton Dog on Leash. For whatever reason, my order would not go through. A couple days later I tried to order again and all the new items were gone as we all know. I called Grandin Road and tried to order over the phone. When I told the rep. I was looking for the Skeleton Dog, she said she had no such item in the system. I was so bummed. Figured they were all sold out as well as all the other new items. 

WELL! Here's the good part. I clicked on the following link posted by another forum member - http://www.grandinroad.com/ProductSearch2#?p=Q&lbc=grandinroad&uid=201727178&ts=ajax&w=halloween&isort=score&method=and&view=grid&af=&cnt=300. Then right clicked on the picture of the Skeleton Dog on Leash and seleted Properties for the picture. Within the properties you will be able to find the 5 digit item number. I called Grandin Road, gave the rep. the item number and she said, "Your in luck! We have 4000 (yes 4000) in stock" My little pup will be shipping out in a few days. I would think that you should be able to do this with ALL the new items. Give it a try!!!


----------



## Tannasgach

omg that's amazing kimc, great detective work!


----------



## kimcfadd

Tannasgach said:


> omg that's amazing kimc, great detective work!


  So happy my little pup is on it's way!!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

you guys are going to get me in trouble! lol. i don't need, but i want want want!




kimcfadd said:


> All,
> 
> Don't know if this is news or not, but check this out. I was on the Grandin Road site the day that the new halloween props were showing up and I tried to order the Skeleton Dog on Leash. For whatever reason, my order would not go through. A couple days later I tried to order again and all the new items were gone as we all know. I called Grandin Road and tried to order over the phone. When I told the rep. I was looking for the Skeleton Dog, she said she had no such item in the system. I was so bummed. Figured they were all sold out as well as all the other new items.
> 
> WELL! Here's the good part. I clicked on the following link posted by another forum member - http://www.grandinroad.com/ProductSearch2#?p=Q&lbc=grandinroad&uid=201727178&ts=ajax&w=halloween&isort=score&method=and&view=grid&af=&cnt=300. Then right clicked on the picture of the Skeleton Dog on Leash and seleted Properties for the picture. Within the properties you will be able to find the 5 digit item number. I called Grandin Road, gave the rep. the item number and she said, "Your in luck! We have 4000 (yes 4000) in stock" My little pup will be shipping out in a few days. I would think that you should be able to do this with ALL the new items. Give it a try!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

kimcfadd said:


> So happy my little pup is on it's way!!



I was one who did get to order the dog when it was listed as available to order. Ship date was listed as Sept. sometime. I wonder if they will ship early or hold up all of the new halloween items.

BTW when i was viewing the mobile formatted videos of some of the props in YouTube, if you click on the down arrow above the comment section, it will give you more info (prop description) and also the SKU number. This is only on the 9 props with mobile videos.


----------



## kimcfadd

wednesdayaddams said:


> you guys are going to get me in trouble! lol. i don't need, but i want want want!


LOL! I somehow convinced myself that I NEEDED the Skeleton Dog. Have to say it was pretty easy to do.  I hope my find helps others get a jump on these props.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

RCIAG said:


> I think the "bride" you're referring to is the Spider Lady. I'd also swear on my cats that Beetlejuice had mouth movement.


Nope, it's definitely a bride with veil over her head. Totally different look than the Spider Lady. I'll post a photo of her in the video. She's behind the LIB.


----------



## Guest

Oooooh. Lots of info and excitement! Yay! 

I'll let you all know if the Lady in Black ships tomorrow...perhaps it will show as shipped tomorrow or the next day. It still says her ship date is 7/9.

Hilda, it looks as if they may be carrying your candle holders. they are in that video.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Here's two screen captures from the GrandinRoad 2013 preview video of the possible new ghoul that @@Saruman of Many Colors asked about and of the bride that I spotted in the background that definitely isn't the Spider Lady. So are these surprises yet to be announced?










He looks great.....











That's the announced Lady in Black in the foreground along with the bride I spied near the window. 

They do love to tease and tempt us...


----------



## wednesdayaddams

hollow did your witch ship? i haven't heard if mine did??



hollow said:


> Oooooh. Lots of info and excitement! Yay!
> 
> I'll let you all know if the Lady in Black ships tomorrow...perhaps it will show as shipped tomorrow or the next day. It still says her ship date is 7/9.
> 
> Hilda, it looks as if they may be carrying your candle holders. they are in that video.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

My Helsa is due to ship on 7/9, tomorrow. Checked status and it shows In Stock. No emails yet but if they hold true to their past processing, I should be getting an email either late Tuesday (7/9) or in the a.m. on Wednesday (7/10). My dog is still showing a 9/9 ship date. I'll be curious what ship date your order ends up indicating @@Kimcfadd when you get your confirmation email on the dog. I got mine with Free shipping but if it's in stock don't know why they would hold it up.


----------



## Guest

A careful observer will also notice that when the front door is open the headless horseman figure that people have wanted back for ages has possibly made a return. I hope he's for sale again this year!


----------



## Guest

wednesdayaddams said:


> hollow did your witch ship? i haven't heard if mine did??


My witch on the broom? No, not yet. I just checked and it says it will ship 07/09. 

I am putting her on the roof this year, and can't wait to get her.


----------



## Guest

Sid_Matthew said:


> A careful observer will also notice that when the front door is open the headless horseman figure that people have wanted back for ages has possibly made a return. I hope he's for sale again this year!


I want the HH so much but he is out of my price range. What was he, $499 or $599? I can't remember. You must have computer ninja skillz btw!


----------



## Guest

frogkid11 said:


> Thanks hollow...that would be great!! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you that she ships out this week ;-)


Why thank you. I looked at your album and was blown away by your displays and work. I LOVED it! So wonderful.

Your organ was just lovely. Tonight a local person was giving away an old all wood upright piano- and I had a chance to get it. I passed because we move alot and don't have storage, but I thought of your organ and so wished I could have gotten it.


----------



## mraymer

Sid_Matthew said:


> A careful observer will also notice that when the front door is open the headless horseman figure that people have wanted back for ages has possibly made a return. I hope he's for sale again this year!


Nice catch. I agree, hope he's for sale again this year!


----------



## frogkid11

Sid_Matthew said:


> A careful observer will also notice that when the front door is open the headless horseman figure that people have wanted back for ages has possibly made a return. I hope he's for sale again this year!


Does anyone remember how much the Headless Horseman sold for when it was available years ago? He is my absolute favorite character of all times and I'm hoping to pile up some unused Visa gift cards to put towards him....just would love to know a target if anyone remembers. Thanks!


----------



## frogkid11

hollow said:


> Why thank you. I looked at your album and was blown away by your displays and work. I LOVED it! So wonderful.
> 
> Your organ was just lovely. Tonight a local person was giving away an old all wood upright piano- and I had a chance to get it. I passed because we move alot and don't have storage, but I thought of your organ and so wished I could have gotten it.


Thank you so much for your kind words above. I know my style of decorating is quite different than most but I don't have the luxury (nor the patience) to set up a walk through haunt....so I try to go all out with the inside of the house. As a child, I was always intrigued by abandoned and neglected houses...and I try to make mine appear that way for the entire season. Glad you like the albums as I love being able to share with others who share this passion.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

hollow said:


> I want the HH so much but he is out of my price range. What was he, $499 or $599? I can't remember. You must have computer ninja skillz btw!


Whaaat? get back jack. I hope if he's lurking about this year he is oh I don't know...at least 250 cheaper than that! the above figure pains me to my core. I was just coveting a HH on pinterest and was all oooh and aaah I might have to do that this year but maybe not at 5-6 hundred. Didn't some place have a HH last year? I thought Grandin road but maybe it was Spirit, I'm just pretty sure i remember one??


----------



## awokennightmare

Spirit carried this HH last year and its still available on their website, but its not going to be as nice as the GR one looks to be.
Heres the link to the Spirit version.

http://www.spirithalloween.com/prod...eman&UTM_campaign=Search:SC:headless horseman


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

From what I gather reading online, GR's Headless Horseman prop was $499 and was 6 feet high. See MrNightmare's post with photo of him. Shipping for him was $130. 25lbs. and used batteries as well. 

Stunning prop with amazing detail. I remember seeing it in my catalog a few years back. Would love to receive it as a gift and have someone store it for me.  He's very tall.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

ok yeah the Spirit one and the one from GR aren't even in the same league. The spirit one looks more like a headless butcher than a horseman. I love the GR one but I would have to sell a kidney and maybe throw in a liver before I could handle that price plus shipping but I really really like it. Maybe this year it will be cheaper lol a girl has to dream.


----------



## Guest

Hey guys: all the new stuff we have been shown is on the site and looks like it can be ordered. They have prices and add to cart buttons. Seems like shipping dates are future...nothing ships now.

LIB ship date pushed back to 7/10. I have a feeling they will just keep pushing it back...oh well.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

GR's most likely trying to gauge customer interest in the various props, hence the now-you-see-it, now-you-don't shtick.


----------



## Guest

I don't remember the exact cost of the Headless Horseman but I know it was $500 or $600. I do remember that it was freight shipping and it was around $125.


----------



## RCIAG

Just got an email from GR, looks like they're back up & running again, vids are working too! FTR, Beetlejuice's mouth DOES NOT MOVE.

http://www.grandinroad.com/gifts-ce...ilters=&sortBy=NA&pageSize=0&pageSizeBottom=0


----------



## digbugsgirl

I got the email too! Yay!


----------



## Hilda

Grandin Road put this on facebook... Tell me if this link works.

https://www.facebook.com/Lightheart...45197654948&set=vb.88585508839&type=2&theater


----------



## awokennightmare

I also got the email! I was excited to see it this morning!


----------



## RCIAG

Holy crap! This thing is $359!! I've seen better wreaths made a lot more cheaply from folks here!!


----------



## ZombieLion

Roger, since your swore on your cats lives, im glad to inform you that your cats are save. I just got of the phone with Grandins customer service and they said that his mouth does move!!!! the movie will be removed from the site today and they will re-shoot a new movie. I went ahead and ordered one since my husband and I are huge Tim Burton Fans.


----------



## RCIAG

YAY MY CATS ARE SAFE!!

I'm not sure where I saw his mouth move but I woulda sworn it did.


----------



## ThAnswr

Love the skeleton dog on a leash. Definitely one for the graveyard display.


----------



## Chaserbug

*Grandin Road has new items out on site!*

Gotta have this skeleton dog!
http://www.grandinroad.com/skeleton-dog-on-leash/547540


----------



## RCIAG

Already have a GR thread in the General. GR finally got their crap together & put stuff up & gave us the vids back! This seems to be just a small portion of what will eventually be available.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/126748-grandin-road-19.html


----------



## Chaserbug

Oh, I only look at this thread.


----------



## Spinechiller

Thanks so much for the heads up on the video, I really appreciate it  After watching the Halloween Haven trailer video a few times, I noticed these two possibly new props.









First of this zombie girl ground breaker in the upper left corner. She looks neat to have for a grave yard scene.









Next is this witch. It looks to be also new this year, I'm kind of liking the light up clear eyes.


----------



## jdubbya

Some nice stuff so far. I'm liking the zombie dog they show.


----------



## RCIAG

Oooo didn't see the zombie girl!!


----------



## RCIAG

The best part is that the dog is pretty affordable.


----------



## jdubbya

ThAnswr said:


> View attachment 157925
> 
> 
> 
> Love the skeleton dog on a leash. Definitely one for the graveyard display.


Definitely getting this piece


----------



## annamarykahn

Ghost of Spookie said:


> have someone store it for me.  He's very tall.


just keep him in the corner of the kids' bedroom ;-) lol

amk


----------



## Paint It Black

RCIAG said:


> Holy crap! This thing is $359!! I've seen better wreaths made a lot more cheaply from folks here!!


I was thinking the exact same thing. Thought maybe it was a misprint?!?!


----------



## Kelloween

Paint It Black said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing. Thought maybe it was a misprint?!?!


They are proud, huh?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Paint It Black said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing. Thought maybe it was a misprint?!?!


My thoughts too unless it's real fur, but then who would use real fur these days?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

So I see that Helsa originally schedule to ship 7/4, moved to 7/9, is now showing 7/10 on the website. The other day someone called and ordered the dog and told it would ship out. Saw a few minutes ago that it is listed as shipping 7/22. When I ordered it was due 9/9-- not sure when my order will ship now. I'm kind of leery to order anything else unless I know it's in stock. Curious who else has orders in and if your date has changed on you.


UPDATE: I went on GR site and did an Order Status check. My Helsa has a UPS tracking number as of today and I'll probably get my emails and a delivery date tonight or tomorrow. This was an order during their sale back on 3/21. 
My dog order has been update to delivery of 7/22 instead of 9/9. Feeling much better now.


----------



## Guest

There's some info I'd like to share that will be beneficial to all of us. 

I've been in contact with morbid enterprises and the beetlejuice figure we've all been talking about is produced by them.

They also wanted me to pass along that the mouth WILL move and the eyes DO light up. Grandin Road didn't set him up correctly and a new video will be shown soon.

I think this will be the best life size item for 2013!

Thanks Morbid.


----------



## Chops6965

Curse Grandin Road and all their cool Halloween stuff...too many things that I want and not enough money to get them! lol


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Glad to hear that for all the Beetlejuice fans but I'd want to see how his mouth looks when it moves before I would order since he is one of the more expensive props.

I'm waiting for the meowing interactive cat to get posted. That was one of those sneak peeks on the GR Facebook page link a while ago. Maybe Morbid was involved in this one too? I've seen a few places list it already (out of stock) on their websites and around $45-50. There definitely must be more props to be listed, and that grave girl someone spotted looked interesting as well. I don't think they've ever featured anything in their movies propwise that didn't become available unless it was a special effect.

Not sure if it's because our yard has been delayed and I'm kind of in waiting mode here, but I seem more anxious to see new items than in previous years.


----------



## kimcfadd

Ghost of Spookie,

It may have been me you were referring to in regards to the Skeleton Dog shipping. I thought the Grandin Rep. had said a different date, but mine too is to beshipped on 7/22/2013. The rep. did tell me that they had 4000 in stock. Hopefully there will be some good sale prices after Halloween, but I just couldn't miss out on getting at least one now,

Happy Haunting!!



Ghost of Spookie said:


> So I see that Helsa originally schedule to ship 7/4, moved to 7/9, is now showing 7/10 on the website. The other day someone called and ordered the dog and told it would ship out. Saw a few minutes ago that it is listed as shipping 7/22. When I ordered it was due 9/9-- not sure when my order will ship now. I'm kind of leery to order anything else unless I know it's in stock. Curious who else has orders in and if your date has changed on you.
> 
> 
> UPDATE: I went on GR site and did an Order Status check. My Helsa has a UPS tracking number as of today and I'll probably get my emails and a delivery date tonight or tomorrow. This was an order during their sale back on 3/21.
> My dog order has been update to delivery of 7/22 instead of 9/9. Feeling much better now.


----------



## kimcfadd

Would love to get a hold of one of those crystal balls and stands they have at the begining of their preview video.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

yeah, i was wondering if that crystal ball would be available too. i do love it.



kimcfadd said:


> Would love to get a hold of one of those crystal balls and stands they have at the begining of their preview video.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Someone mentioned the giant door knocker as the guests arrive at the beginning of the video. Might have been a lion? In any event I also thought it was a cooll looking item and hope it's available. If the eyes glow red, even better!


----------



## 22606

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Someone mentioned the giant door knocker as the guests arrive at the beginning of the video. Might have been a lion? In any event I also thought it was a cooll looking item and hope it's available. If the eyes glow red, even better!


Definitely a lion, but I think that it was a normal iron doorknocker from elsewhere, with the glowing eyes being simply a computer effect. That said, here's hoping that I am wrong and they will offer it as a Halloween product...


----------



## dbruner

I was just happy to get the GR email today!!!! I also love the door knocker. 

Also, Costco has a couple of Halloween items out, candles and a skeleton.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I need to call GR and figure out why after signing up for emails I'm not receiving them. Sure buy enough from them and I even sign in when I order. So what's the email everyone got today?


Re: Costco, was that a Pose-N-Stay lifesize skeleton like last year???? If so post a heads up under props. I know a number of members are hoping they restock this year.


----------



## Cloe

I was excited to see the Beetlejuice character myself. I think someone else already mentioned this but I was disappointed they didn't make his face a little more realistic and listening to the video it's not even close to the actual characters voice. Was really bummed out after watching the previews on him.


----------



## TheGraveyardCareTaker

Oh man am I in love with the Lady in Black. After buying four of the life sized figures after Halloween last year at $30ish bucks a piece, I cant see myself buying it at full price. Doesn't Grandin Road usually have coupon codes that can be used for Halloween Haven later in the summer/early fall? I seem to remember there being one last year, and if thats the case again, I'll be ordering Lady in Black to have for this Halloween.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

I too went ahead and ordered the Skeleton Dog, on the theory that it will sell out quickly this season.


----------



## Spookywolf

Just read through 21 pages of posts on here, and I have to say I'm hooked! I'd never even heard of Grandin Road until I saw this thread. Thank you everyone for all the info, links and updates. The videos are fantastic, and I'm already in love with several props. Some are way too expensive for me, but I might try your suggestions of waiting until after the big day for the prices to go down. I'd be interested in hearing the answer on the coupon code question as well. Did I read somewhere that there is an outlet store for this place? I just love this Forum and all the Halloween peeps for pointing out cool new (well new to me at least) things like this. Gonna go over to the GR website and drool some more!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

If you're up to more reading Spookywolf, do a search for threads on GrandinRoad 2012, etc. Also check out the Coupon Discount section of the forum and read through those posts. Gives you a good idea what people thought of certain props, some still being sold, and also what kind of sales they've had and when.

BTW, noticed you're from Ohio. Anywhere near Sharonville? That's where Frontgate/GrandinRoad is located and they have a annual warehouse sale you might like to catch next year. Definitely sign up for their emails.


----------



## Spookywolf

Ghost of Spookie said:


> If you're up to more reading Spookywolf, do a search for threads on GrandinRoad 2012, etc. Also check out the Coupon Discount section of the forum and read through those posts. Gives you a good idea what people thought of certain props, some still being sold, and also what kind of sales they've had and when.
> 
> BTW, noticed you're from Ohio. Anywhere near Sharonville? That's where Frontgate/GrandinRoad is located and they have a annual warehouse sale you might like to catch next year. Definitely sign up for their emails.


Hey thanks! I'm still finding new stuff on the Forum. I'm a slow explorer, and this place is like a great, undiscovered country, LOL! I'll see if I can dig up the reviews on the 2012's. I really rely on reviews when I buy most things. I know where Sharonville is! If I thought I could get Halloween props at a good discount, I'd be willing to make a pilgramage to the Yukon Territories! I'll definitely be looking into that! Thanks again, GoS!


----------



## hallorenescene

susieboo lives by Sharonville. she says there is an outlet there. she was my reaper last year, and she got me an awesome vampire that had been returned very reasonably. she did have to do some gluing, but he works great. I love him, thanks Susie boo. i'm still hankering on the lady in white, the lady in black, and the spider lady. but i'm also curious to see what this ground breaker girl amounts to.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Since Dbruner in Florida mentioned the Costco Skeletons in this thread above, it does appear from a few reports on the Forum that the Pose-N-Stay skeletons have made a reappearance at Costco. Sounds like the Southeast U.S. right now.

I'm posting this here in the hopes that all sightings of it get posted to the same thread to be up todate and as complete as possible:

BTW FearingtonHouse started a thread under Props about this as well -- Only July 10th, but guess Who had What today? -- that if we can all try to post to it I think we will minimize confusion of which stores have them currently, which have sold out, and get these into more members hands as a result. No one wants to miss out on these guys especially if you missed them last year. I've already seen a few threads about them on the Forum and will try to post this same message there.


----------



## RCIAG

I don't think I've ever bought anything non-Halloween from GR/Frontgate. They're just too expensive & usually a variation of what they have can be found a little more cheaply at Target or World Market.

I love looking at the catalogs though. Same goes for Pottery Barn, I love the catalogs but don't buy much from them. Whoever puts together the GR/Frontgate & PB catalogs are excellent at their job. They have some great decorating ideas.


----------



## 22606

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I need to call GR and figure out why after signing up for emails I'm not receiving them. Sure buy enough from them and I even sign in when I order. So what's the email everyone got today?


You may need to sign up once again; I just did that the other day, and I received my first new e-mail from them today (50% off select items, _none_ of which were Halloween).


----------



## rupertoooo

Clock would be cool for indoors however not at that price. I am really digging that crystal ball however in the video. Does anyone know if that is a new piece?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Come to think of it I think almost all of the items I've bought from GrandinRoad have been halloween items. I've ordered halloween items from Frontgate too but that was before they folded their halloween solely into the GrandinRoad site. Always keep an eye out on both sources though during their sales when I'm looking for something. Their quality of merchandise IMO is way above Target etc. so finding something I like on sale is generally a no-brainer of where to buy from. We've also bought a well-constructed outdoor storage cushion chest and our favorite blanket from Frontgate on sale or clearance and used our Amex points to pay for it. Think Amex points work for both catalogs (in case you haven't thought of paying for things that way). On occasion some xmas items as well. The items they carry are such nice quality and will get years of use. I've never been disappointed in that regard.

Getting on their email list seems to be the challenge for me however. For a while I was getting their emails and then they stopped and even when I signed up again a few months ago, nothing. I'm going to call them this a.m. and see if they can figure out why it's not going thru. I'm still getting their mail catalogs (like to hold onto the halloween ones for their layouts and what items were offered).


----------



## [email protected]

Ghost of Spooky I did not see a meowing cat do you have a link to it or more information? Is it a skeleton like the dog or? Thanks for any info you have!



Ghost of Spookie said:


> Glad to hear that for all the Beetlejuice fans but I'd want to see how his mouth looks when it moves before I would order since he is one of the more expensive props.
> 
> I'm waiting for the meowing interactive cat to get posted. That was one of those sneak peeks on the GR Facebook page link a while ago. Maybe Morbid was involved in this one too? I've seen a few places list it already (out of stock) on their websites and around $45-50. There definitely must be more props to be listed, and that grave girl someone spotted looked interesting as well. I don't think they've ever featured anything in their movies propwise that didn't become available unless it was a special effect.
> 
> Not sure if it's because our yard has been delayed and I'm kind of in waiting mode here, but I seem more anxious to see new items than in previous years.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

[email protected] said:


> Ghost of Spooky I did not see a meowing cat do you have a link to it or more information? Is it a skeleton like the dog or? Thanks for any info you have!



I thought we were discussing it on this thread but don't see it. i'll check the GR threads under the Coupon area and post what I can about it. It was from another company a new source, maybe Morbid, that GR was working with this year (GR isn't working with MStewart this year as I understand it) and it was motion sensored and the mouth moved too which hooked me. Loved the cat screeching.


UPDATE: found the reference on one of the Coupon threads and yes, it was on Morbid Enterprises' Facebook page. I did not see it there any more but if you go to YouTube and do a search for MORBID FERAL CAT you can see the video. He's not the greatest looking cat but I love the motion and sound, the red eye will help get him noticed as well. He's 14 x 9 inches. I'm seeing him listed at a few sites online but I've never heard of these places so not comfortable mentioning them. On one hokey-looking designed site I visited, I clicked on the enlarge image of the cat and it was cartoon porn, so despite the site's supposed credentials, be careful shopping. I'm going to wait a while for the legitimate prop sites to get him in (doubt he's in stock yet) and since I think GR will get him in I might wait for him there.


----------



## Serpentia

New Halloween preview video is up on GR's facebook page. Its looking good. I already want Victoria's new sister with the spiderweb facepaint.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I didn't notice Serena anywhere. Wonder if she'll still be available.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Anyone who uses Aol and gets the GR email newsletters, could you please PM me with the URL info it comes from or better yet what it shows for them in your contact list? The CS person at GR said she shows me signed up (and reregistered me anyway) but as I said nothing is coming thru at my end. Our only thought is that I need the info to be in my contact list. I checked it and I don't see anything for them so maybe that's the problem. Thanks.


----------



## ironmaiden

I was pretty excited when I saw the skeleton dog but the price seemed too good and then i checked the dimensions. I'm sorry to say that a 7 1/2" high prop is way too small for my display. 


I do like the Lady In Black but I already have five life sized figures, maybe more, I'm old and my cellar is full, I forget what I have 

I wont buy it though without a good sale price, like 50% off. And the price on that wreath????? That has to be a misprint.
Overall, I am rather disappointed. I hope they will be adding more than what is on their site now.

And I know alot of folks don't care for martha stewart but IMHO when they offered her line of goods the quality was better. Yes it was $$$ but so is the crappy stuff they have now....$359.00 for a friggen wreath?????


----------



## Scottv42

I don't get any e-mails from them even though I have bought stuff from them 

I would like to get the life size spell casting witch, but all of my stuff is displayed outside so I don't know how well she would hold up in the rain and weather.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Scottv, you need to sign up for the emails on their website. I thought they also asked during checkout but buying from them didn't automatically get you on the email list.

I wouldn't recommend using the props outside in inclement weather. I have a covered porch that sometimes I use. Even placed some props inside my front door entry way so when I opened the door for the ToTers they were visable. I've also used them placed in my street-facing windows -- inside looking out. I've been anxious to get our garage cleared out so one day I can do a covered garage haunt during rainy weather when it's drizzly. Any of those locations at your place do-able?


----------



## mraymer

RCIAG said:


> The best part is that the dog is pretty affordable.


Has anyone else checked the dimensions on it? It's only 7.5 inches tall, kinda small. I think some people who jumped to order this may be a little disappointed when they actually get it opened up at home and discover this great deal was actually for a skeleton puppy and not a skeleton dog. It looks great, but it would need to be at least twice the listed size to be usable in my display. Though I'm sure some are okay with the size of this prop in their displays, it's just too tiny for me. In my opinion, the price reflects the small size of this prop. I'm interested in seeing peoples pictures of this framed with something else to use for size reference.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I read the dimensions before ordering and saw the photo of him with the full size skeleton guy. Doubt I'll have any regrets, in fact picked up two of them. It's about the size of my Gemmy Boney Barney skeleton dog. 

There's lots of ways to work with smaller props like dogs this size. They go up on a prop's lap, sitting on a piece of furniture, on a table top, dog house roof, inside your car window looking out, in a cage on a table, on the top of a fence like in that old cartoon Top Cat. I'm planning to use him with a 6-ft Grim Reaper, thinking this big guy with a tiny bull dog will be an interesting combination. For my carnival I'm using Boney Barney on top of a large inflated exercise ball that I will decorate as a giant circus ball. May add this guy as part of a circus dog act, already have some fancy hoola hoops for the rings. Since his jaw is positionable I suppose he could also be nawing on someone's ankle or bones in a graveyard. 

All I can say is people who missed out on the small boney Barney when he was being sold a few years back went looking for him afterwards. This little guy looks ferocious and I love his look. Definitely scarier than Barney. He's kind of suited to little kids size wise but I think older kids will appreciate his boney, mean look.


----------



## Tarker Midnight

My last e-mail from Grandin Road was received on June 26th. Prior to that, I received e-mails on an almost daily basis. Since then, nothing. Looks like I need to re-sign up too.


----------



## RCIAG

Yes Scotty, a night in really bad weather wouldn't do them any good. Maybe a light in a drizzle would be OK but nothing more than that.

My last GR email was on 7/9 with a link to the Halloween Haven trailer & links to the Top 25 Products. The addy was [email protected]


----------



## Scottv42

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Scottv, you need to sign up for the emails on their website. I thought they also asked during checkout but buying from them didn't automatically get you on the email list.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend using the props outside in inclement weather. I have a covered porch that sometimes I use. Even placed some props inside my front door entry way so when I opened the door for the ToTers they were visable. I've also used them placed in my street-facing windows -- inside looking out. I've been anxious to get our garage cleared out so one day I can do a covered garage haunt during rainy weather when it's drizzly. Any of those locations at your place do-able?


I figured I would have to sign up after not getting anything - which is really weird in this day and age it seems like if you even look at someones web address you get put on an e-mail list.

I have a couple of static props from them that were outside last year and they did fine, although my witch needs a little repair from the wind the cloth of her dress separated from the foam of the head, but should be an easy fix.


I could use the porch but it is difficult to see it from the sidewalk, I like to have my stuff up all month so I don't like to buy something for just TOT night, so even though I do some stuff in the garage if I buy something I don't really want to have it just in there for one night. Although I might get the Bone Jett for the garage.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

RCIAG said:


> Yes Scotty, a night in really bad weather wouldn't do them any good. Maybe a light in a drizzle would be OK but nothing more than that.
> 
> My last GR email was on 7/9 with a link to the Halloween Haven trailer & links to the Top 25 Products. The addy was [email protected]



Thanks! The lady I spoke to said just type in Grandinroad.com but I knew there was more to it because all my other subscriptions are more detailed. Let's see if it works now....waiting on you GrandinRoad! Send me mail! ....Yes, definitely different than the unwanted spams I delete. BTW she asked me if the mail was somehow going to spam but I checked and that wasn't the case. I'm surprised others are mail-less as well.


----------



## 22606

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I'm surprised others are mail-less as well.


In my case, I may have simply unsubscribed after the Halloween sales were up, thinking that I'd renew again when it got closer to that time this year, without remembering doing so


----------



## Serpentia

Scottv42 said:


> I don't get any e-mails from them even though I have bought stuff from them
> 
> I would like to get the life size spell casting witch, but all of my stuff is displayed outside so I don't know how well she would hold up in the rain and weather.


I don't get emails either. 

From the little experience I have with GR stuff - both my own and seeing other people's - I don't think their life-size "people" props are intended for long-term outdoor use. They're kind of fragile for that. There's also the theft issue - we've had people on this forum who've had a lot of trouble with things being stolen from their yards.... I'd think a prop like that would probably be gone before one night was over.


----------



## 22606

Serpentia said:


> From the little experience I have with GR stuff - both my own and seeing other people's - I don't think their life-size "people" props are intended for long-term outdoor use. They're kind of fragile for that. There's also the theft issue - we've had people on this forum who've had a lot of trouble with things being stolen from their yards.... I'd think a prop like that would probably be gone before one night was over.


Yes, they seem to be a bit flimsy, mostly due to so much of their bodies being thin metal poles, althought that is not to say that they are not well-made. I certainly would not leave any out in monsoon-like rain or gale-force winds, but that's the case with any life-size figure (or human being who is unlucky enough to be in proximity).

I am basically as far from trusting as one can get, so I wholeheartedly agree with you about not leaving anything outside for extended periods, unless, of course, there are props that someone actually _wants_ taken.


----------



## hallorenescene

I agree, from what I have gotten, there is nothing element proofed. if you put something out, I would bring it back in at the end of the night


----------



## ZombieLion

http://www.grandinroad.com/halloween-haven/

if you scroll all the way to the bottom you will see an "Email" sign up field, I sign up that way.


----------



## awokennightmare

I've only bought from GR one time so far, and I only recently signed up for their emails, so i'm curious if anyone can let me know if they ever email coupons or if the Halloween items will go on any kind of sale or discount before Halloween is over?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

They email coupon codes. People here are pretty good about posting an alert to a new sale or free shipping offer but it depends how busy people are I guess. And if you check your email and see the sale and order then you get a jump on others that might not see a post here until later in the day. In the past we've seen that maybe only one or just a few units of a particular prop might be on sale. Very limited quantities. First come, first serve then. 

So far I don't think GR has started this but BuyCostumes applies their discount only if you link thru the email they send you and place your order in that fashion. It's their way of making sure you're a known customer of theirs and subscribed. The linked URL will tell them who the email was sent to and whether it matches the person ordering. As far as I know with GR you can still go to their website directly, come up with your order, and enter the coupon code at time of ordering. I took advantage of their recent free shipping code when I ordered the skeleton dog by going to their website directly. Thankfully I saw the alert that day because for whatever reason my emails seem to have stopped and I'm hoping this has been rectified.

As to "are there pre-halloween sales?" as I recall they do run maybe a couple before halloween. I seem to recall ordering a bubble fogger on sale before halloween that didn't arrive until after halloween. Seem to recall one person mentioning their sale item arrived the day before halloween. I'm across country from them so my delivery time is longer than others. I also believe the pre-halloween sales were only on select items (probably an effort to reduce stock in those) and the sale period was very short, like you needed to order or miss it. Best advice I can give you is to look back thru the Coupon Discount section for GrandinRoad threads from last year and see what was sent out as an alert by members and what people mentioned buying at that time and when it arrived.

You can get some good deals regardless. And as many of us have already expressed, they do year-after-year have items that they sell out of early that do NOT come in again. I think the zombie dog might have been one of those items last year. He is back this year but so far a lot of life-size props many of us loved and ordered last year look like they might have been discontinued. Victoria and Helsa are restocks but so many others haven't been listed. Maybe to make room for the new props. So it's hit or miss waiting if you really like something and have your mind set on it. 

In the past the really deeply discounted sale prices didn't happen until well after halloween maybe Xmas time or beyond. I know I placed my order for a $35 Helsa on March 21 of THIS year and she is expected to be delivered in the next week. So sometimes to get the discounted price you might be tying up your funds for a while if the ship date is pushed far out. Food for thought.


----------



## Spinechiller

I saw this picture on Grandin Roads Facebook page a few days ago, and I thought it was kind of neat. Adding a little Halloween to a traditional Grandin Road Summer photo


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

OMG I would have totally missed the dog if you hadn't alerted us to something else there!! Cool. Soon he will be my doggie.  Can't wait to see him and see what poses you can do with him.


----------



## Chaserbug

I ordered him yesterday!


----------



## ThAnswr

I ordered the dog too. I had a problem with the email they sent for free shipping. It would not work whether I clicked through or used the link. I called Grandin Road and ordered it directly with free shipping. 

I can't wait. I get the feeling that dog will sold out quick.


----------



## kimcfadd

I was told by a Grandin Road rep. that they had 4000 Skeleton Dogs in stock so hopefully there will be some available after Halloween at a discounted price.


----------



## awokennightmare

Thanks for all the help with regards to sales!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Kimcfadd while that sounds like a lot, given it is a low end prop for them in their catalog and website, what kid wouldn't want to put one on his bed? I can see other kids in the family wanting their own. I think given the choice between the family buying an $89 prop or one or two dogs for their younger kids, the kids would vote for owning their own dog. Across the country that could add up fast.

I'm thinking of seeing if I can either put mine on roller skates or a skate board and pull him along. Little girls might want to dress him up and put him in their baby doll carriage. The small size dog/cat Halloween costumes will fit him I bet. I picked up an Egyptian pharaoh headdress made for a cat from Target a few years ago for my Boney Barney. Something for the little kids to see in my display. So the kids can dress him up for ToTing as well . If they do go on sale might be a good time for a zombie/skeleton pet shop.

i bought 2 for my own use but I bet eBay sellers will look to pick these up as well and hold onto them to sell when they get sold out or discontinued. I saw what they did to Dollar Tree items and the dancing solar flowers it seemed like I searched an eternity for for my mad scientist botany lab. Last year there were dozens of Costco skeletons listed for sale for a lot more than Costco was selling them for too.


----------



## blacksc

Grandin road doesn't accept PayPal? I'm trying to buy the skeleton dog but what's credit card info but I do not have a credit card. Could have sworei saw a few days ago that the accept Paypal.


----------



## kimcfadd

Blacksc,

They did have an option to pay via PayPal. I saw it the other day. However, when I tried to order something using PayPal, the order would not go through.



blacksc said:


> Grandin road doesn't accept PayPal? I'm trying to buy the skeleton dog but what's credit card info but I do not have a credit card. Could have sworei saw a few days ago that the accept Paypal.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hmm. That's a bit surprising. More and more of the companies I order from are adding that as a form of payment. I'd call GR's customer service and ask about it. i know you can do a fax or paper order and submit a check. If nothing else, if they get enough requests for using Paypal they will probably look into adding it as a payment method. I'd like that option.


----------



## RCIAG

Paypal can be hinky sometimes. If it doesn't work at 2PM today it will work at 8:47PM tonite.

I realized that my city didn't match my zip code so I had to change my city to match. Our zip code is a Gaithersburg, MD zip code but I hardly ever use that as the city, I use the city where I actually live (which isn't Gaithersburg) & have done that for my entire life, but Paypal didn't like that so I had to change it. It's not biggie but it made a difference for me getting Paypal to work better.


----------



## Spookywolf

I'll be a first time buyer at GR this year, so was wondering if anyone had any feedback on the Victoria figure. Out of all the ones I've seen so far, I really like her the best. I'm hoping to catch her on sale after Halloween though, to save on the price. For anyone that bought her, what did you think when she arrived? Also, I saw a pic from last year of a life-sized scarecrow that had a really terrifically scary face. Not sure if that will come back this year, but did anyone buy that? I would love to get that one too, if given the chance. Can't wait to see what else they come out with this year.


----------



## Zombiesmash

Victoria is the only GR figure I've bought at full price and I don't regret it one bit. Love her to death. Search the forum though, you'll find quite a bit of discussion on her.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Check out my pictures in my profile. I have two Victorias, one with the old latex face and one with the new plastic. Very happy with her.


----------



## hallorenescene

I got Victoria last year. I haven't taken her out of the box, but I did open the box up and her face was even lovelier than the picture. i'm real happy with her facial look. mine is the latex one. pumpkinprincess, i'm going to check out your victorias. how did you manage to get one of each? 
and spinechiller, that picture of the 2 chairs, I never would have noticed the dog either. that is a riot. good catch


----------



## Spookywolf

Pumpkinprincess said:


> Check out my pictures in my profile. I have two Victorias, one with the old latex face and one with the new plastic. Very happy with her.


I didn't realize that there were 2 different versions of Victoria. Not sure what the difference would be in the faces (is one better than the other?) but they both looked fantastic by your door. BTW your haunt photos were awesome! And that old fashioned hearse with the driver was A-MAZ-ING!!


----------



## Serpentia

Spookywolf said:


> I'll be a first time buyer at GR this year, so was wondering if anyone had any feedback on the Victoria figure. Out of all the ones I've seen so far, I really like her the best. I'm hoping to catch her on sale after Halloween though, to save on the price. For anyone that bought her, what did you think when she arrived? Also, I saw a pic from last year of a life-sized scarecrow that had a really terrifically scary face. Not sure if that will come back this year, but did anyone buy that? I would love to get that one too, if given the chance. Can't wait to see what else they come out with this year.


Victoria is up year-round in my hobby room. She is expensive but worth it, in my opinion, even if she is a little flimsier than I thought she would be. She is also fun to accessorize and customize. Below is a picture of mine; she wears various jewelry, veils and even an appropriate hat sometimes. I also gave her a very elegant talon manicure, after these pix were taken..... I'm going to take more pix of her this fall, when the yard is a little more appropriate.


----------



## Scottv42

I really like my Victoria and so do the kids in the neighborhood. They call her the white lady.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Serpentia, love your photo of Victoria! 

Long story short Spookywolf, when Victoria and her fellow ghoul friends were introduced by GR, many of them had latex foam faces. Latex masks for example are great in their more natural skin texture appearance--like the skin has a pore look (although some people are allergic to latex like me). 

Lots of the latex headed ghouls were shipped and arrived fine, but due to poor packaging, many others were not and either cardboard edging was pushing into their faces or the head wasn't properly supported and noses were pressed into the boxes with the weight of the prop over time eventually compressing the facial feature. Resulting in dents in the face or smashed noses etc. My Stone Man arrived with his head unsupported and a flattened nose. The latex doesn't bounce back so your prop most likely won't recover. 

As more GR customers starting complaining about their damaged props, GR tried to take care of the customers (think people were happy how they handled it) and they worked with their supplier to change the props to avoid further headaches and disappointed customers. The result was the new batch of props had plastic faces. They still manged to give the props a beautiful face and keep that wonderful look they had. My Stone Lady has a plastic face. 

Anyway, it's not like you get a choice of materials. i suspect some of the characters got this makeover and others were simply retired and new characters will be introduced in their place. If you are buying a prop as a resale however you might want to at least ask what material it has and make your own decision. Both materials have their pluses and minuses but if you use care with your props and store properly they should give you many years of use. 

Old threads on GR should give you more of peoples experiences with the props and how their customer service was. Plus you will see many photos of the various props as well. Many of us bought them based on seeing some of the great pictures posted.


----------



## bethene

A quick question about the Halloween catalog, I used the first thread in this post to order it,, but the summer one just arrived,, does any one know if the Halloween one will follow, or will I have to re order it? thanks guys! 

That Victoria is cool,,, wonder if I can make something like her!!!!  Don't want to spend the money, plus love to make my own stuff,,,


----------



## awokennightmare

Grandin Road Beetlejuice video up on Youtube! Mouth does move!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRVCTFiVoPY


----------



## boneybabe13

bethene said:


> A quick question about the Halloween catalog, I used the first thread in this post to order it,, but the summer one just arrived,, does any one know if the Halloween one will follow, or will I have to re order it? thanks guys!
> 
> That Victoria is cool,,, wonder if I can make something like her!!!!  Don't want to spend the money, plus love to make my own stuff,,,




Once you get a catalog from them you are on their list. I get them a few times throughout the year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

If you are on their catalog mailing list, from my experience, you will get their catalogs until you stop them. Despite something going awry with my emails my catalogs arrive.

The "body" of the props are nothing really. Just poles covered by some underlying armature and fabric. Easy enough to duplicate. Some of the props have ladies hands. Can't say I have seen those sold anywhere so you'd probably have to make as well. I haven't seen any faces/masks out there anywhere as beautiful as the faces of the GR ladies so making one might yield better results.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

awokennightmare said:


> Grandin Road Beetlejuice video up on Youtube! Mouth does move!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRVCTFiVoPY



Thanks for posting! Just off the camera I see (dated today). I'm surprised how well his mouth moves. Aside from the swaying back and forth (a la Stevie Wonder at the keyboard) I really like him. The Gemmy Spirit Ball characters did a similar swaying and I know there was a wire that could be cut that would stop it. Otherwise he's a pretty cool looking character.


----------



## Guest

Beetlejuice is very impressive! I think the mouth movement is fantastic!


----------



## Velvet Vampire

*Headless Horseman*

Look who's lurking in the back yard in GR's latest Facebook cover photo...


----------



## Hilda

The Beetlejuice is great.... BUT I WANT THE TOPIARIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Velvet Vampire said:


> Look who's lurking in the back yard in GR's latest Facebook cover photo...[/QUOTE
> 
> VV, you have a GREAT eye!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Thanks for posting! Just off the camera I see (dated today). I'm surprised how well his mouth moves. Aside from the swaying back and forth (a la Stevie Wonder at the keyboard) I really like him. The Gemmy Spirit Ball characters did a similar swaying and I know there was a wire that could be cut that would stop it. Otherwise he's a pretty cool looking character.


Agreed. A very cool prop, but (to me at least) the lack of Michael Keaton's voice is a bit off-putting. I know nothing of electronics, but wonder how difficult it might be for someone more technically savvy to hack the prop's audio output and use actual sound clips from the movie instead?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

The Headless Horseman! LOL...I love their hide and seek.

BTW they have new graphics for their Halloween Haven area today. Still announcing it will open July 31 but encourages you to shop their top 25 products now.


----------



## ironmaiden

Ghost of Spookie said:


> The Headless Horseman! LOL...I love their hide and seek.



Funny them bringing back an old prop like that, I wonder if that means they plan to sell it again? It was really expensive but I would be pretty tempted...........


----------



## pumpkinking30

I love that clock. I might have to save up and splurge a little on that if I don't find it cheaper somewhere else.


----------



## Scottv42

I hate this thread! I keep reading it and I keep thinking of how I really like some of their stuff and I keep telling myself no wait until stuff goes on sale. My willpower is slipping.


----------



## ironmaiden

Scottv42 said:


> I hate this thread! I keep reading it and I keep thinking of how I really like some of their stuff and I keep telling myself no wait until stuff goes on sale. My willpower is slipping.


It's a killer eh?


----------



## Guest

GR sent me an email stating my Lady in Black shipped today.

I am so excited about HH opening, but I just have NO ROOM! My Halloween areas are just chock full of stuff. I cannot get anything else. I said the same thing last year and I got Serena and Helsa. LIB is just too too much.

I also got a super cheap Gemmy from Lowes on deep discount. I am just done out and have no more room.

It's killing me. 

My Witch on Broom- yeah, another box- has been pushed back to the 15th.


----------



## awokennightmare

Can we expect to see any more new stuff from GR this year, or is everything new already available?


----------



## disembodiedvoice

@ Spookywolf, I love my Victoria, she is by far my favorite prop I've bought from GR. her face, dress, hair all look good and I don't regret her at all. They will probably have sales before halloween. Last year they had a 50% off sale for 13 hours and I grabbed stuff then like I was on crack, maybe they will do that again. 

Does anyone have the Mr. and Mrs Deadwalker couple from last year? if you so do you like them and how did you display them? I got them for Christmas and other than opening to make sure they were in their proper undead condition I haven't really played with them. 
I got Serena last year too but for some reason I don't find her spooky/creepy. I'm trying to think outside the box and come up with new ideas for her. Are there any pics of peoples displays with her anyone could point me to?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Helsa's twin is out for delivery today! I wonder if she will look about the same, they are all hand painted and sometimes the fabric is shaded differently. My guess is this is from a fresh batch for this year. 

Hollow, can't wait to see your photos of LIB.

Disembodiedvoice, just my guess but I'm expecting more.


----------



## mraymer

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> Agreed. A very cool prop, but (to me at least) the lack of Michael Keaton's voice is a bit off-putting. I know nothing of electronics, but wonder how difficult it might be for someone more technically savvy to hack the prop's audio output and use actual sound clips from the movie instead?


I experienced the same thing last year with the Captain Spaulding prop. It looked so good and I wanted it badly until I heard the second rate imitation voice, completely turned me off of that prop. With this Beetlejuce, the phrases are great, but the voice isn't right. I'm also concerned about the build - is it another small metal rod type body? If so, then $300 is way too much for one of those props. I have a couple like that, Honky the Clown and the Monster prop, both have bodies that are just 1 inch metal poles, on the cheap side. However, those props only cost about $150 each. For Beetlejuice to be worth $300 he needs to be built like the Gemmy props and collapsible.


----------



## ironmaiden

hollow said:


> GR sent me an email stating my Lady in Black shipped today.
> 
> I am so excited about HH opening, but I just have NO ROOM! My Halloween areas are just chock full of stuff. I cannot get anything else. I said the same thing last year and I got Serena and Helsa. LIB is just too too much.
> 
> I also got a super cheap Gemmy from Lowes on deep discount. I am just done out and have no more room.
> 
> It's killing me.
> 
> My Witch on Broom- yeah, another box- has been pushed back to the 15th.


I know what ya mean about lack of space. One can only cram so much into a basement even with 11 shelves  And now there is my hello Kitty habit to contend with.........

I will have to unload some things this year. I usually send what i cant use to my neighbor next door or the Goodwill but I am thinking of selling the 6' Ultimate vampire prop i bought from GR a couple of years ago. We only set it up for one month and personally, it aint my cup o' tea. Too large and gets in the way. Right now it's back in the box in the basement just taking up valuable space


----------



## Guest

awokennightmare said:


> Can we expect to see any more new stuff from GR this year, or is everything new already available?


Somebody correct me if I am wrong-

Grandin Road's Halloween props are released each year in a big reveal event. They call it "Halloween Haven." We are seeing the video and a few new props now.

On July 31st, they open their new Halloween Haven with much more. How much more we don't know. If you signed up, you will get catalogs as well.

We stayed up last year and saw it open online in the late evening. It is so much fun.

I expect alot more! They do halloween right!

I'll post pics of my Lady in Black when I get her.


----------



## Guest

disembodiedvoice said:


> @ Spookywolf, I love my Victoria, she is by far my favorite prop I've bought from GR. her face, dress, hair all look good and I don't regret her at all. They will probably have sales before halloween. Last year they had a 50% off sale for 13 hours and I grabbed stuff then like I was on crack, maybe they will do that again.
> 
> Does anyone have the Mr. and Mrs Deadwalker couple from last year? if you so do you like them and how did you display them? I got them for Christmas and other than opening to make sure they were in their proper undead condition I haven't really played with them.
> I got Serena last year too but for some reason I don't find her spooky/creepy. I'm trying to think outside the box and come up with new ideas for her. Are there any pics of peoples displays with her anyone could point me to?



I got the Deadwalkers, but haven't even opened. I feel a bit sheepish admitting I bought them as they are a direct rip off, but aren't they cool?

I am going to display them this year with a vintage baby carriage and have one of them walking the lil GR skelly dog! LOL!


----------



## ironmaiden

I believe you are right hollow, they have a big reveal every year. I think this is just a "teaser"


----------



## disembodiedvoice

hollow said:


> I got the Deadwalkers, but haven't even opened. I feel a bit sheepish admitting I bought them as they are a direct rip off, but aren't they cool?
> 
> I am going to display them this year with a vintage baby carriage and have one of them walking the lil GR skelly dog! LOL![/QUOTE
> 
> Yeah, I feel a little bad because of the whole rip off factor but the people who gave them to me for christmas had not idea about any of that and just thought I would like them and I didn't go into the whole rip off scenerio, that isn't something they would even understand, I mean to them it was just a halloween prop and a xmas gift to me so I love them and I'm putting them out this year, I actually have my dad on the lookout for an antique carriage ( he sells antiques) and I have really considered the skelly dog for them as well so it looks like we are of like minds ! I haven't actually bought the dog yet though , I'm still thinking...


----------



## frogkid11

hollow said:


> I'll post pics of my Lady in Black when I get her.


OH, OH!! Please post pictures of her as soon as she comes in. I think she looks phenomenal in the staged pictures on the GR website and can't wait to hear your opinion.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

hollow said:


> Somebody correct me if I am wrong-
> 
> Grandin Road's Halloween props are released each year in a big reveal event. They call it "Halloween Haven." We are seeing the video and a few new props now.
> 
> On July 31st, they open their new Halloween Haven with much more. How much more we don't know. If you signed up, you will get catalogs as well.
> 
> We stayed up last year and saw it open online in the late evening. It is so much fun.
> 
> I expect alot more! They do halloween right!
> 
> I'll post pics of my Lady in Black when I get her.


If you look at the rising gravedigger or caretaker (whatever he's called), he's standing next to another tombstone that reads 'Gone But Not Forgotten'. Don't remember that one from years past, though I could be mistaken?


----------



## awokennightmare

I'd love to see pics of the WIB to judge!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Lady in Black looks to have the same face as Victoria. She has blood around her eyes were Vicky has black.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Came back from lunch to find Helsa's twin had arrived and was waiting anxiously for my return. I didn't take her out of the box yet but did open the box up and checked on her face. BTW it's always a good idea to take your prop out and fully examine everything in case something is missing or damaged. One purchaser I read had only partial support poles so do check your new purchase. Don't want to find out on the day you are setting up that you have a problem.

Here's my new prop. She looks so peaceful lying in the box.










and here's a photo I took last year of her twin that I bought then:











Looks pretty much the same although my new lady's lips look deeper in color. I love the smokey eyes. I did peek in to check her hands and they are the same. I won't have time to set her up until next week and if I can find Helsa I's box I'll try to get a photo of both of them together.

So what do you think of naming them Helsa and Helga? I think Helga was a witch prop GR had last year but I don't own her and the two names kind of seem to flow together. If not Helga, what other name would you guys suggest?


----------



## HauntedDiva

This is on my Reaaaly want list!


----------



## Guest

Pumpkinprincess said:


> Lady in Black looks to have the same face as Victoria. She has blood around her eyes were Vicky has black.


Yeah, probably. But she has black hair! And a black dress! And she is named "Lady in Black!"  Teehee, I am such a sucker. The detail on her dress looks pretty nice.

I loved Serena from last year, but the bottom of her dress got caught on a bush and sorta unravled a bit. Durable these ladies ain't.

I have Helsa and Vicky also, and when I get the LIB I will tak a pic of them together so you all can see and compare.

We have many important tasks ahead of Halloween 2013!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

HauntedDiva said:


> View attachment 158474
> 
> This is on my Reaaaly want list!



Isn't this from Pottery Barn not GR?


----------



## 22606

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Isn't this from Pottery Barn not GR?


Yep. It is cool, though, even if it is _massively_ overpriced. Plus, maybe they wanted to show that GR's prices are actually bargains compared to some?


----------



## RCIAG

That is from Pottery Barn. I started the PB thread & posted that pic.

Anyhoo...just checked the tracking on my Helsa that I ordered in March & got this info:

Scheduled Delivery:
Tuesday, 07/16/2013, By End of Day

YAY!


----------



## hallorenescene

ghost of spooky, so are both faces of the same material? she is lovely.
haunted diva, that is really cool.


----------



## sumrtym

ironmaiden said:


> Funny them bringing back an old prop like that, I wonder if that means they plan to sell it again? It was really expensive but I would be pretty tempted...........


I'm not surprised, not with the TV show for the Headless Horseman coming out this Fall.


----------



## HauntedDiva

Sorry wrong thread...


----------



## hallorenescene

diva, that's okay, I think it sounds like a good show


----------



## Tannasgach

Don't know if this has been posted yet (I'm too lazy to go back and check) but here's this year's trailer:

http://www.grandinroad.com/halloween-haven/?redirect=y


----------



## Guest

Scottv42 said:


> I hate this thread! I keep reading it and I keep thinking of how I really like some of their stuff and I keep telling myself no wait until stuff goes on sale. My willpower is slipping.


I know it! You can read this thread when your will to buy is slipping...http://www.halloweenforum.com/coupo...94-grandin-road-lowers-prices-more-items.html
I bought the Lady in Black only because the first year Victoria came out I ordered her 3 times and she cam damaged every time! I finally said forget it and just cancelled her altogether. (I got her the next year, but waiting a whole year was torture! She did sell out!)

I bought the skeleton dog because he may sell out.

I am bracing myself for the Halloween Haven reveal. Maybe I need to alert my family and have one of them stay with me when I am on the computer that day.

Truthfully, though, unless something changes this year, GR's after sales are magnificent. Worth the wait.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

pumpkinking30 said:


> I love that clock. I might have to save up and splurge a little on that if I don't find it cheaper somewhere else.


meee, too...I want it!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

@@Hollow, check your link above. It takes you to the Forum's main page. Not sure that's what you had in mind.

@@Hallo, I believe this year's and last year's Helsa faces are made from the same plastic. It's kind of thin but I'm sure it's from the same mold. i love the look of her face. For me the face is the essence of the prop. Everything is back in its box right now and we have a busy weekend so don't have the time to do a close up comparison until the coming week when I'll find the other one and set them up side by side.

@@Hauntediva, not a problem just didn't want someone who saw the post and liked the ice bucket to think that they could find it over at the GR site and spend time looking for it there.


----------



## lanie077

Finally got the shipping email, my spider lady will be here Tuesday. I cant wait to see her hope she looks as good as the picture.


----------



## Penumbra

Wait, have videos been posted of the props? I'd go back an check, but I'm just too lazy. I'm sure you guys understand...


----------



## disembodiedvoice

wickedwillingwench said:


> meee, too...I want it!!


I'm sort of waiting for a few things too for this very reason. Last year Walgreens had basically the same Medusa as GR for only 19.99 and Target had that talking Urn thingy for cheaper than Spirit ect. , Target also got that cool phone, so maybe they will get some props like that this year as well.


----------



## awokennightmare

I'm really looking forward to seeing how these props look when people start getting them shipped!


----------



## Guest

Ghost of Spookie said:


> @@Hollow, check your link above. It takes you to the Forum's main page. Not sure that's what you had in mind.
> 
> @@Hallo, I believe this year's and last year's Helsa faces are made from the same plastic. It's kind of thin but I'm sure it's from the same mold. i love the look of her face. For me the face is the essence of the prop. Everything is back in its box right now and we have a busy weekend so don't have the time to do a close up comparison until the coming week when I'll find the other one and set them up side by side.
> 
> @@Hauntediva, not a problem just didn't want someone who saw the post and liked the ice bucket to think that they could find it over at the GR site and spend time looking for it there.


Thanks GOS. I fixed my link!

Also, my LIB will be here on the 17th!


----------



## Guest

disembodiedvoice said:


> I'm sort of waiting for a few things too for this very reason. Last year Walgreens had basically the same Medusa as GR for only 19.99 and Target had that talking Urn thingy for cheaper than Spirit ect. , Target also got that cool phone, so maybe they will get some props like that this year as well.


I want the Target Spooky Phone more than an animal wants precious, precious, blood.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

hollow said:


> I want the Target Spooky Phone more than an animal wants precious, precious, blood.


I remember that one. seem to recall a lot of people were disappointed it was sold out quickly and/or wasn't available in the stores or if so was in super short supply. It's back at Target again this year but looks like maybe you have to order it online. Here's the link on their site: Spooky Victorian Phone


----------



## Serpentia

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Came back from lunch to find Helsa's twin had arrived and was waiting anxiously for my return. I didn't take her out of the box yet but did open the box up and checked on her face. BTW it's always a good idea to take your prop out and fully examine everything in case something is missing or damaged. One purchaser I read had only partial support poles so do check your new purchase. Don't want to find out on the day you are setting up that you have a problem.
> 
> Here's my new prop. She looks so peaceful lying in the box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's a photo I took last year of her twin that I bought then:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks pretty much the same although my new lady's lips look deeper in color. I love the smokey eyes. I did peek in to check her hands and they are the same. I won't have time to set her up until next week and if I can find Helsa I's box I'll try to get a photo of both of them together.
> 
> So what do you think of naming them Helsa and Helga? I think Helga was a witch prop GR had last year but I don't own her and the two names kind of seem to flow together. If not Helga, what other name would you guys suggest?


Oh oh oh I love her. I want Helsa so badly, but am trying to be disciplined and wait for a sale.


----------



## Tannasgach

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I remember that one. seem to recall a lot of people were disappointed it was sold out quickly and/or wasn't available in the stores or if so was in super short supply. It's back at Target again this year but looks like maybe you have to order it online. Here's the link on their site: Spooky Victorian Phone


Well if they're posting it on their website it's going to be available this year right?  And look at that price!!!!

_*hollow & tanna doing the happy dance*_


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Tannasgach said:


> Well if they're posting it on their website it's going to be available this year right?  And look at that price!!!!
> 
> _*hollow & tanna doing the happy dance*_



Not looking to divert the thread here with continuing discussions that belong on a Target shopping site but being "online only" means you can tack on a shipping fee as well. Price out the door just went up on it so basically retail pricing like a Walgreen's phone. Target does not offer a free store pickup like Walmart. To get free shipping on their items you have to jump thru various hoops, use their credit card (like my Visa doesn't qualify), only buy things labeled "free shipping" in your cart and I forgot what else. I've ordered very few times from Target online and really don't like to. Plus when I have, it looks like it will be coming UPS or whatever and then they transfer it to the Post Office or OnTrac for the last leg. I prefer to shop our local Taget over Walmart but I hate that a LOT of their halloween items are Order Online Only. Based on my local store I think they have really cut back on what they carry for halloween and the quality and sizes of gargoyles, busts and tombstones have gone down. I miss my old Target shopping experience. 

The antique looking phone is one of their better offerings in the last year. I'd say keep watching their website religiously and order when it becomes available or it could get sold out online again this year.


----------



## Hilda

Can we start a spooky phone discussion thread? I have questions about the different ones out there... but don't want to hijack. LOLOL


----------



## Spookywolf

disembodiedvoice said:


> @ Spookywolf, I love my Victoria, she is by far my favorite prop I've bought from GR. her face, dress, hair all look good and I don't regret her at all. They will probably have sales before halloween. Last year they had a 50% off sale for 13 hours and I grabbed stuff then like I was on crack, maybe they will do that again.


LOL! 50% off would be SWEET! Then I can not only get Victoria for this year's haunt, but with all the money I've saved, I can blow it all on more of GR's new stuff (at least that's how the math works out in my head, anyway!)


----------



## Guest

Hilda said:


> Can we start a spooky phone discussion thread? I have questions about the different ones out there... but don't want to hijack. LOLOL


Hilda, start one! I'd love to hear from those who have spooky phones. There is a Gemmy plain black phone on ebay all the time!

Does anybody think GR will have the Crystal Ball that is in the videos for sale? I LOVE crystal balls! I bought one from Buycostumes and it was more like the haunted clear snow globe! Really, it was snow globe sized. Unless I had little tiny hands I would look like a moron trying to pretend to use that waste of money! UGH!

But the GR one would probably be at least $99, I am betting.

http://www.buycostumes.com/p/67300/crystal-ball-with-stand

"Ooooh, I see in your future, an open window. The papers on your desk are floating away! Quick, put this "crystal ball" on them and pretend it is a paperweight! oooh!" grumble grumble grumble


----------



## hallorenescene

lanie, that will be great if you post her picture. I want her too. and serena, and the lady in white, and the lady in black.


----------



## just_Tim

Maybe im one of the few but every time I ordered from them my props arrived broke =( Its sad I liked their stuff. In 2011 I ordered a zombie ground breaker, was broke, they sent a replacement broke, one last replacement broke also ordered a standing prop, the nose was smashed. .. they did give me a 50 dollar gift card for the trouble. Then 2012 I ordered a pumpkin arrived broke, after that I gave up, not sure if Im going to try this year..


----------



## hallorenescene

just tim, that's sad. I've had good luck with them. you make the mailman mad? hope you have better luck if you do order again


----------



## vwgirl

Grrrrrr, wanted to order the dog skelly and he is no longer available.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

vwgirl said:


> Grrrrrr, wanted to order the dog skelly and he is no longer available.



Huh? I just checked their site and he's still due to come in on 9/9. You can still order him. When an item on GR does sell out, they take away the order quantity and post that the item is "No Longer Available". That's not what I'm seeing at all on their site.


----------



## vwgirl

I will have to recheck, this morning it said "No Longer Available" Im going to order now if it works.


----------



## ZombieLion

RCIAG are you camping out all day waiting for you special delivery?? ( I would, I think my mail man is actually scared for me if he sees me sitting on the front steps and he doesnt have anything to give me)


----------



## RCIAG

Oh yeah...it's Tuesday isn't it?!?!

**checks UPS info**

Scheduled Delivery:
Tuesday, 07/16/2013, By End of Day

Last Location:
Gaithersburg, MD, United States, Tuesday, 07/16/2013 

It should be on my carport when I get home!! Unless it's melted from the heat, it's waaay too hot here for actual camping outside, I'd be camped on my sofa if I were home.


----------



## ZombieLion

my mail zombie


----------



## Chaserbug

Is Helsa's face hard plastic now? I have one but her nose came smashed because it was made out of weird material.


----------



## Guest

Chaserbug said:


> Is Helsa's face hard plastic now? I have one but her nose came smashed because it was made out of weird material.


My Helsa has a hard plastic face. 

My LIB has been transferred to my local post office for delivery tomorrow.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

My Helsa is hard plastic. I bought her last year/early this year I think. It was within the last 6 months or so.




Chaserbug said:


> Is Helsa's face hard plastic now? I have one but her nose came smashed because it was made out of weird material.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Hollow I can't believe you actually are going to keep the LIB and not send her to me? I thought we had a deal! 

You know if you post a picture of her in your house and it is awesome, you will probably make me cry? Do you know that? Do you want that to happen? If the answer is NO, then you should definitely just forward me the box when you get it. 





hollow said:


> My Helsa has a hard plastic face.
> 
> My LIB has been transferred to my local post office for delivery tomorrow.


----------



## RCIAG

SHE'S HERE!!

I have pics but I can't find my camera cord, just Ipod/phone connections ACK!!

Anyhoo, her face is a plastic but not hard, solid plastic. It's....how to explain....opaque plastic, not see thru, but I could easily push it in with a finger. It's a thicker plastic than a milk carton & along those lines, but it's certainly not solid. The back of her head is foam & the hair is kinda dreadlock-y, but that could be fixed easily with a wig or left as it is. 

I could see how if I don't keep a cat named Augie off the box he could mush the face in if he got in it. Same for storage, she'd have to be stored with something around her face to keep it from being pushed it. She had most of her dress wrapped around her head so that wouldn't happen in shipping.

Her eyes have red LEDs in them & they blink off & on, not quickly, sorta fading. I'd prefer them to not blink at all but it's no biggie.

Her hands are a hard, solid plastic & veiny, kinda like Madonna's! They're a shade lighter than her face which is a very pretty light blue. The hands seem a tad small for the overall size of her, but I don't think that's a big deal or that anyone will care or notice.

For $30, she was worth it.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

are you talking about helsa? i have her too. although i think i paid $35  mine has the same fuzzy hair do. i bought her a new wig but the dogs played tug of war with it and well, let's just say the wig looks like the bride of frankenstein dragged it around under some muddy feet for about a year 



RCIAG said:


> SHE'S HERE!!
> 
> I have pics but I can't find my camera cord, just Ipod/phone connections ACK!!
> 
> Anyhoo, her face is a plastic but not hard, solid plastic. It's....how to explain....opaque plastic, not see thru, but I could easily push it in with a finger. It's a thicker plastic than a milk carton & along those lines, but it's certainly not solid. The back of her head is foam & the hair is kinda dreadlock-y, but that could be fixed easily with a wig or left as it is.
> 
> I could see how if I don't keep a cat named Augie off the box he could mush the face in if he got in it. Same for storage, she'd have to be stored with something around her face to keep it from being pushed it. She had most of her dress wrapped around her head so that wouldn't happen in shipping.
> 
> Her eyes have red LEDs in them & they blink off & on, not quickly, sorta fading. I'd prefer them to not blink at all but it's no biggie.
> 
> Her hands are a hard, solid plastic & veiny, kinda like Madonna's! They're a shade lighter than her face which is a very pretty light blue. The hands seem a tad small for the overall size of her, but I don't think that's a big deal or that anyone will care or notice.
> 
> For $30, she was worth it.


----------



## screamqueen2012

vwgirl said:


> Grrrrrr, wanted to order the dog skelly and he is no longer available.


Are you kidding.....i got three last week as soon as i saw their site was going. Woooo. Finally didnt miss something. Theyll prob restock. Im doing a pet cemetary n dog walker


----------



## screamqueen2012

wickedwillingwench said:


> meee, too...I want it!!


I didnt take that chace i got one....love the witch too. Im scared i might miss her. Igot 3 dogs n the clock


----------



## wednesdayaddams

the dog is available. it just says it won't ship until 9-09



screamqueen2012 said:


> I didnt take that chace i got one....love the witch too. Im scared i might miss her. Igot 3 dogs n the clock


----------



## screamqueen2012

wednesdayaddams said:


> the dog is available. it just says it won't ship until 9-09


yes they are on there now...so anyone looking, go order.........they put them back on...


----------



## witchy poo

I really want the skeleton dog too. I have never ordered from them before. Does anyone have a coupon code? I signed up for their email and catalog but I dont want to miss out getting one.


----------



## Guest

wednesdayaddams said:


> Hollow I can't believe you actually are going to keep the LIB and not send her to me? I thought we had a deal!
> 
> You know if you post a picture of her in your house and it is awesome, you will probably make me cry? Do you know that? Do you want that to happen? If the answer is NO, then you should definitely just forward me the box when you get it.


Well Ms Addams, I believe the deal was that I would have to be dying of a disease, or perhaps have been mortally wounded in a sword fight OR bitten by a zombie to WILL the Lady in Black to you. 

Thus far this week, I am currently disease free, kept my sword fighting to a minimum, and have not yet encountered a zombie. So you are out of luck right now. 

I do sorta think she will be Helsa/Vicky with red bloody drippy eyes and smoother hair...but I LOVE her dress. It looks so halloweeny to me.

I'll put pics up!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

FINE! Be that way! 

I already have so many props from last year I honestly think I could turn Helsa into a LIB with a little work (and a wig and a black dress) 

I just can't justify $89 for another prop... As much as I want to. Can't wait to see your pics.....I saw the same exact dress in the thrift store (an old wedding dress) and I thought wow, I can dye that black and put it on my props. But the store wanted $35 for it. It is like this old, stained thing. So I think I'll check back and see if it's marked down yet. 


I suppose Hollow, I'll just have to live vicariously through you... Sigh.






hollow said:


> Well Ms Addams, I believe the deal was that I would have to be dying of a disease, or perhaps have been mortally wounded in a sword fight OR bitten by a zombie to WILL the Lady in Black to you.
> 
> Thus far this week, I am currently disease free, kept my sword fighting to a minimum, and have not yet encountered a zombie. So you are out of luck right now.
> 
> I do sorta think she will be Helsa/Vicky with red bloody drippy eyes and smoother hair...but I LOVE her dress. It looks so halloweeny to me.
> 
> I'll put pics up!


----------



## RCIAG

LIB looks a LOT like a repainted Helsa. It wouldn't take much to turn Helsa into a LIB. Some red paint & a new dress would do the job.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Thanks RCIAG. Sounds like a challenge  

I am up to the challenge! 



RCIAG said:


> LIB looks a LOT like a repainted Helsa. It wouldn't take much to turn Helsa into a LIB. Some red paint & a new dress would do the job.


----------



## lanie077

My Spider Lady has arrived...yea... going to start unpacking her will get pictures up in a bit


----------



## Guest

wednesdayaddams said:


> FINE! Be that way!
> 
> I already have so many props from last year I honestly think I could turn Helsa into a LIB with a little work (and a wig and a black dress)
> 
> I just can't justify $89 for another prop... As much as I want to. Can't wait to see your pics.....I saw the same exact dress in the thrift store (an old wedding dress) and I thought wow, I can dye that black and put it on my props. But the store wanted $35 for it. It is like this old, stained thing. So I think I'll check back and see if it's marked down yet.
> 
> 
> I suppose Hollow, I'll just have to live vicariously through you... Sigh.


FINE! I WILL! *pulls WednesdayAddams's hair and runs off to tell on her* hahaha jk! 
Really, that is what blows about making pretty/evil/vintage monster ladies: the dresses! I can and have made a mannequin out of duct tape, stuffed it with newspaper, made hands out of wire and paper mache and foam or whatnot...but the dress is the kicker for me.

I have to find high neck dresses with long sleeves. They have to be a neutral color, or not wild prints, etc. Finding dresses that fit a lady for $20 or less is crazy. Maybe in larger cities with lots or thrift or resale shops, but everybody buys up vintage dress goods and etsys the hell out of them.


I am sure her dress will be flimsy like Sinister Serenas was.

Also, I will bet the LIB will be marked down to $29 or $39 after Halloween. Then I will feel like a dope for overpaying and you can be all smug and get 2! One for display and one for back-up!


----------



## lanie077

Spider lady, Her face seems to be made out of the same plastic as a blucky. It is a skull head with a clear mask over it, one side is painted and the other side you can see the skull. her dress is tulle with one layer of black over it. Her hands are hard plastic. Half her face lights up with changing colors red, green, purple, blue and orange it slowly fades between colors. I really like her she will look good in a spider room


----------



## awokennightmare

Are the spiders on the spider lady good looking spiders, or cheap little plastic ones?


----------



## lanie077

here is a pic with her face lit up


----------



## lanie077

i would say they are in the middle. Not as cheap as the spiders that come in the webbing bags but not high quality. They are fuzzy though


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Lanie thanks for the great photos. She's really nice. I didn't know what to expect with the face and she looks way better than I thought. I like her lit too. i assume the lights are sewn into her veil then? 

I think all the GR ladies have the same hands. I might be mistaken but I think the faces now that they aren't latex any more are done in the same fashion.


----------



## lanie077

no the lights are inside the skull, since the left side is a clear mask the light s shine through


----------



## 22606

She is lovely, lanie077. I figured that the Spider Lady would be interesting, but the way that they handled her partially-exposed skull is far better than I had expected.


----------



## Penumbra

lanie077 said:


> Spider lady, Her face seems to be made out of the same plastic as a blucky. It is a skull head with a clear mask over it, one side is painted and the other side you can see the skull. her dress is tulle with one layer of black over it. Her hands are hard plastic. Half her face lights up with changing colors red, green, purple, blue and orange it slowly fades between colors. I really like her she will look good in a spider room
> 
> 
> View attachment 159090
> 
> View attachment 159091
> 
> View attachment 159092
> 
> View attachment 159093
> 
> View attachment 159094


Two Face's wife. At least that's what I though.  cool looking prop. Grandin Road probably has the best props for this year.


----------



## Guest

I do indeedy like her, esp. when she is lit.  Enjoy your new Lady!


----------



## hallorenescene

lanie, your pictures are better than the advertisers pics. she looks wonderful. I want her, but will wait for a sale.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Well I had already stormed off in a huff before you even told on me!  And I have 2 sisters. we were the hair pulling queens ha ha ha ha

The dress in the thrift store her is the exact one that LIB wears only white. It has the same neckline, same ruffle around the neckline, the only thing is, it's white. But it's so stained and old no one would sell this thing on Etsy. Well, maybe they would lol. 

I'm going to check. It's at a local Salvation Army and they do 50% different colored tags each week. I'll have to see what color tag it has (if it's still there). I think I could part with 17.50. But I did read somewhere that anything other than a natural fiber cannot be dyed. So if it's polyester or something according to one person it won't take the dye. 

Yeah, I will see if she's still around. Last year I specifically remember a 50% sale @ Grandin Road. I just looked up in the old thread and it was 9-19-12 that they did it. So maybe I will get lucky 



hollow said:


> FINE! I WILL! *pulls WednesdayAddams's hair and runs off to tell on her* hahaha jk!
> Really, that is what blows about making pretty/evil/vintage monster ladies: the dresses! I can and have made a mannequin out of duct tape, stuffed it with newspaper, made hands out of wire and paper mache and foam or whatnot...but the dress is the kicker for me.
> 
> I have to find high neck dresses with long sleeves. They have to be a neutral color, or not wild prints, etc. Finding dresses that fit a lady for $20 or less is crazy. Maybe in larger cities with lots or thrift or resale shops, but everybody buys up vintage dress goods and etsys the hell out of them.
> 
> 
> I am sure her dress will be flimsy like Sinister Serenas was.
> 
> Also, I will bet the LIB will be marked down to $29 or $39 after Halloween. Then I will feel like a dope for overpaying and you can be all smug and get 2! One for display and one for back-up!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Wow she is really cool! I had no idea part of her face is see through like that. I see you are watching Paranormal State in the background. 

Ryan had pancreatic cancer last I heard. I hope he is better now 

Thanks for your pics!



lanie077 said:


> Spider lady, Her face seems to be made out of the same plastic as a blucky. It is a skull head with a clear mask over it, one side is painted and the other side you can see the skull. her dress is tulle with one layer of black over it. Her hands are hard plastic. Half her face lights up with changing colors red, green, purple, blue and orange it slowly fades between colors. I really like her she will look good in a spider room
> 
> 
> View attachment 159090
> 
> View attachment 159091
> 
> View attachment 159092
> 
> View attachment 159093
> 
> View attachment 159094


----------



## lanie077

hallorenescene said:


> lanie, your pictures are better than the advertisers pics. she looks wonderful. I want her, but will wait for a sale.


Thanks, I wanted to make sure everyone knew what they where getting.

Wednesdayaddams yes i love paranormal state. I heard he had cancer but i have not heard hows hes doing.


----------



## RCIAG

That looks like what my Helsa is made out of, it's almost like an old-school mask on the front, sorta heavy opaque plastic. Those are great pics lanie. You couldn't tell from the GR site that half of the face was clear & you could see skull.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Just got an e-mail: FREE SHIPPING sitewide, today (07/17) only. Use promo code: *XXW12009*

Going to the website, it shows another (alternate?) promo code, also for free shipping: *JULYSHIPPING*


----------



## thanosstar

has anyone got the willow trees from here? id like to order them but i wanna know the quality first. please message me if you have them . thank you


----------



## [email protected]

Thank you Saruman, I ordered the skeleton dog with the free shipping code!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

I have the spooky willow tree from last year. It is kind of flat, as in a wide branch that is basically flat from the sides. But the quality is good. Much better than other trees I have picked up in Walgreens or Target. It is a pretty tree. It has kind of a plastic black garland that hangs off the tree, hence the "willow" aspect. If you can get a good deal I would go for it. but get the 5' if you can afford it!




thanosstar said:


> has anyone got the willow trees from here? id like to order them but i wanna know the quality first. please message me if you have them . thank you


----------



## wednesdayaddams

here is a pic of mine from last year









thanosstar said:


> has anyone got the willow trees from here? id like to order them but i wanna know the quality first. please message me if you have them . thank you


----------



## thanosstar

very cool. thank you for the help


----------



## Guest

wednesdayaddams said:


> Well I had already stormed off in a huff before you even told on me!  And I have 2 sisters. we were the hair pulling queens ha ha ha ha
> 
> The dress in the thrift store her is the exact one that LIB wears only white. It has the same neckline, same ruffle around the neckline, the only thing is, it's white. But it's so stained and old no one would sell this thing on Etsy. Well, maybe they would lol.
> 
> I'm going to check. It's at a local Salvation Army and they do 50% different colored tags each week. I'll have to see what color tag it has (if it's still there). I think I could part with 17.50. But I did read somewhere that anything other than a natural fiber cannot be dyed. So if it's polyester or something according to one person it won't take the dye.
> 
> Yeah, I will see if she's still around. Last year I specifically remember a 50% sale @ Grandin Road. I just looked up in the old thread and it was 9-19-12 that they did it. So maybe I will get lucky


OMG! I have 2 sisters as well! LOL!

I wonder if you could use paint to paint or coat the dress instead of trying to dye it? I know what you mean about polyester. There are some really great 70s dresses that are in the Boho or Prairie style with high necks, long sleeves, lace, etc, that are a great substitute for a real antique/vintage dress, but as you said, made of polyester. Can't be dyed at all. 

Maybe you could try to use black spray paint to paint the dress? I do use spray paint to fabrics that get faded by the sun during halloween. I spray painted a knitted skirt I had on a homemade witch and it looked fine when I was done. It was one of those hmm I wonder how THIS would look?

I also used a white cotton high necked long sleeved shirt on a prop and paired it with a long black skirt. It was easier to dress the prop with the shirt and skirt. You could dye a white cotton dressy shirt black and find a long black skirt.

Anyway, I am excited about the sales. I bought Sinister Serena full price last year, and then she was $29 after halloween.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I still am not getting emails from them despite calling them and being assured they are being sent. Also made sure I have them in my AOL contact list. Anyone else not get an email from them today about the free shipping?


----------



## 22606

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I still am not getting emails from them despite calling them and being assured they are being sent. Also made sure I have them in my AOL contact list. Anyone else not get an email from them today about the free shipping?


I didn't get one either, so it's not just you, GoS. I truly do not understand it, since I just received one from GR the other week; I guess that I am signing up _again_... 

Thanks for the code(s), Saruman. I definitely have a good enough reason to order the dog now


----------



## wednesdayaddams

well hollow i did spray paint a lampshade from white to black so i suppose it is worth a try! i am pretty good friends with spray paint  and by that i mean i have about a zillion cans and everything i see in the thrift store brings the same immediate thought to mind: can i spray paint it? 

i will definitely try your spray paint idea. i have some old dresses on the skelly that may benefit from this idea too. i see on ebay you can buy hoops (wedding dress style) in black for 16.99 w/free ship. that would be an awesome thing for a prop, my opinion anyway.

yes, i bought serena too, but i can't remember how much i paid for her any more. i think i bought her early in the year last year. i like her and i think she is a nice contrast to the other gals. i ended up buying vincent but he really gives me the creeps for some reason. lol. i think i am going to try to sell him in my garage sale. 



hollow said:


> OMG! I have 2 sisters as well! LOL!
> 
> I wonder if you could use paint to paint or coat the dress instead of trying to dye it? I know what you mean about polyester. There are some really great 70s dresses that are in the Boho or Prairie style with high necks, long sleeves, lace, etc, that are a great substitute for a real antique/vintage dress, but as you said, made of polyester. Can't be dyed at all.
> 
> Maybe you could try to use black spray paint to paint the dress? I do use spray paint to fabrics that get faded by the sun during halloween. I spray painted a knitted skirt I had on a homemade witch and it looked fine when I was done. It was one of those hmm I wonder how THIS would look?
> 
> I also used a white cotton high necked long sleeved shirt on a prop and paired it with a long black skirt. It was easier to dress the prop with the shirt and skirt. You could dye a white cotton dressy shirt black and find a long black skirt.
> 
> Anyway, I am excited about the sales. I bought Sinister Serena full price last year, and then she was $29 after halloween.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

I got an email from GR. they are staggered though. i am signed up on 3 different email accounts and i get all three at different times of the day. i think they send them out in batches.



Garthgoyle said:


> I didn't get one either, so it's not just you, GoS. I truly do not understand it, since I just received one from GR the other week; I guess that I am signing up _again_...
> 
> Thanks for the code(s), Saruman. I definitely have a good enough reason to order the dog now


----------



## witchy poo

I just ordered the skeleton dog  wish I could get 2 or 3, maybe they will have them next year.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

i know i want one too. but it doesn't ship until 9-9! wow. that is a long time to wait. ;(



witchy poo said:


> I just ordered the skeleton dog  wish I could get 2 or 3, maybe they will have them next year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

As I recall GR's sales were not _always_ on all of the props. Wish I paid better attention to the various sales they did. I seem to recall seeing only some of the items with a marked down price. For example back in March when a number of us ordered the Helsas that are arriving now, Helsa was marked down to $35 but Victoria was not, she was full price. I bought Stone Lady when she was marked down because while leaning towards Serena, she was full price. _Is this how you guys remember it as well_? The reason I'm asking is that I hate to see people holding out for sales on certain props thinking they will get them at a great sales price and then it doesn't happen for them on the items they had their heart set on. Rather they realized this going into the new season in case they are planning their haunt this year around a certain prop.

I also recall Victoria and Serena and other props like some of the men like Vincent being sold out and delisted from the site, and they disappeared for a while _sometimes_ reappearing but then selling out very quickly. I'd read someone's post that something went on sale; and then when I got there later in the day, you couldn't order it any longer. And then maybe that night it would have the dreaded "No longer available" text appear on it and then the image and description would be taken down completely. 

There were definitely props that I only saw at the very beginning of the season that sold out and were not ever listed again for the season...on sale or not. Pretty sure that included the Zombie Dog that made a come back this year. Didn't Martha Stewart's Dr. Shivers meet the same fate? I didn't buy him from Gemmy the first time he was out and since Mad Lab is part of our haunt themes thought "great I'll pick him up during the season" hoping for a sale. I bought a few props along the way and he was gone. I hemmed and hawed about the Martha Stewart Snake Wreath wanting it to go on sale and it sold out during a sale before I decided to move on it. I know some of you bought it last year. Ended up deciding I will make my own and at least that was a prop you could come up with a close facimilie to the original. I will say that I did buy a number of props over the years on sale from them and saved alot of money but it wasn't always my first choice. Can't say I regret any of the ones I did get. The Free Shipping offers can save you a good bit of money and sometimes more than a what you could get during a sale on something. Your price after all is the "to the door" price.

What were your buying experiences with props you were interested in this past year or two?


----------



## Guest

Ghost of Spookie said:


> What were your buying experiences with props you were interested in?


Generally if there's something on the site and I have the money for it I order it as soon as I see it. Dr. Shivers was only on the site a short time and almost all of the other Martha Stewart stuff sold out in a short time, too.

Grandin Road's buyers have always been right on target with what the Halloween enthusiasts want and I expect this year won't be any different.

Sid


----------



## wednesdayaddams

yes it was only certain props on sale, but i managed to get what i wanted. 

is dr shivers back this year?




Ghost of Spookie said:


> As I recall GR's sales were not always on all of the props. I seem to recall seeing only some of them with a marked down price. For example back in March when a number of us ordered the Helsas that are arriving now, Helsa was marked down to $35 but Victoria was not, she was full price. I bought Stone Lady when she was marked down because while leaning towards Serena, she was full price. _Is this how you guys remember it as well_? The reason I'm asking is that I hate to see people holding out for sales on certain props thinking they will get them at a great sales price and then it doesn't happen for them on the items they had their heart set on. Rather they realized this going into the new season in case they are planning their haunt this year around a certain prop.
> 
> I also recall Victoria and Serena and other props like some of the men being sold out and delisted from the site, and they disappeared for a while _sometimes_ reappearing but then selling out very quickly. I'd read someone's post that something went on sale; and then when I got there later in the day, you couldn't order it any longer. And then maybe that night it would have the dreaded "No longer available" text appear on it and then the image and description would be taken down completely.
> 
> There were definitely props that I only saw at the very beginning of the season the season that sold out and were not ever listed again for the season...on sale or not. Pretty sure that included the Zombie Dog that made a come back this year. Didn't Martha Stewart's Dr. Shivers meet the same fate. I didn't buy him from Gemmy the first time he was out and since Mad Lab is part of haunt themes thought great I'll pick him up during this season. I bought a few props along the way and he was gone. I hemmed and hawed about the Martha Stewart Snake Wreath wanting it to go on sale and it sold out. I know some of you bought it. Ended up deciding I will make my own and at least that was a prop you could come up with a close facimilie to the original.
> 
> What were your buying experiences with props you were interested in this past year or two?


----------



## Guest

Ok, the Lady in Black has arrived...

The sky grew dark, and fog swirled across the lawn. My son said: "The mail lady is here." A sizzle of lightning dazzled our eyes and thunder boomed. We shivered as the brown Grandin Road box was placed upon the porch.

Unboxed, she indeed has the pale plastic-y face. Her hair is past her shoulders and very straight and black.

Her dress is the best thing. It is "poufy." It almost looks like she is wearing a bustle in back. The skirt is DEF fuller than other GR female props. It also has layers of black fabric underneath that gives her skirt volume.

Is it worth $89? Probably not. But I do really like her dress. I am taking pics and will post the link to my photobucket.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

pictures! yay! 



hollow said:


> Ok, the Lady in Black has arrived...
> 
> The sky grew dark, and fog swirled across the lawn. My son said: "The mail lady is here." A sizzle of lightning dazzled our eyes and thunder boomed. We shivered as the brown Grandin Road box was placed upon the porch.
> 
> Unboxed, she indeed has the pale plastic-y face. Her hair is past her shoulders and very straight and black.
> 
> Her dress is the best thing. It is "poufy." It almost looks like she is wearing a bustle in back. The skirt is DEF fuller than other GR female props. It also has layers of black fabric underneath that gives her skirt volume.
> 
> Is it worth $89? Probably not. But I do really like her dress. I am taking pics and will post the link to my photobucket.


----------



## lanie077

I cant wait to see your pics of her


----------



## Guest

OK: these photos were taken with my kid's grime covered ipod. They are NOT good. I also cannot find my camera, cord, etc.

Anyway, here is the link to my photobucket with a few pics. She is pretty cool. 

http://s1067.photobucket.com/user/buffy271/library/?sort=3&page=1


----------



## RCIAG

hollow said:


> I also cannot find my camera, cord, etc.


It's probably hiding with MY cord!

She looks an AWFUL lot like Helsa, maybe fuller lips & definitely different hair that's more wig like than dreadlock like, but the hands are exactly the same & one could still easily repaint & redress Helsa into a LIB.


----------



## [email protected]

It is a long time to wait but then you can save up to pay for him because they do not charge you until he ships!


wednesdayaddams said:


> i know i want one too. but it doesn't ship until 9-9! wow. that is a long time to wait. ;(


----------



## Guest

RCIAG said:


> It's probably hiding with MY cord!
> 
> She looks an AWFUL lot like Helsa, maybe fuller lips & definitely different hair that's more wig like than dreadlock like, but the hands are exactly the same & one could still easily repaint & redress Helsa into a LIB.


She does. Also, her dress and bodice is a very sheer black with many layers. The photos do not give the dress fullness justice. I think they made the dress material VERY light and gave it multiple layers to make it look full and not snap the flimsy pole that supports her.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Oh crap! I wasn't expecting to like her so much!! Hollow, she's gorgeous! I love her human form and she actually looks like she has a body under there compared to the other GR ladies. She photographs well from all sides. Wow. She really is stunning and her dress looks so well tailored to her. Does she have the same LED eyes as many of the other ladies? I know Spider Lady looked different. Have to say from yours and Lannie's photos so far I like what the new props are looking like. _I have some thinking to do, especially calculating the percentage off with free shipping *today*_. Shipping for me would be $14 on her at my location or about 15% saving if I ordered just her (so effectively making her $75). Thank you so much for taking the time to set her up and taking photos. I'm sure you have sold a few of these with them! 

And personally I wouldn't try doing a makeover on Helsa even though I have an extra one as twin for my set up. I think she is beautiful the way she is. One of the scenes that sticks with me that I think is scary is the twin girls standing in the hallway of the hotel in The Shining. I think twins hold a unique power in a scene. Besides I could also see me trying to do dripping blood and totally make her look ugly and ruining a beautiful prop. 

As for her hands, there is just one pair of hands they use from all the photos I've seen. Makes some sense from a cost production standpoint. 

One last comment. When I access your Photobucket photos, the little images are rightside up but when I click on the image to see it larger they all are appearing upside down. Anyone else experiencing this as well?


----------



## wednesdayaddams

awesome hollow!

i want! wanna have a swordfight? ha ha haaha tee hee hee

 just kidding. But she really is AWESOME! the dress is fabulous. 





hollow said:


> OK: these photos were taken with my kid's grime covered ipod. They are NOT good. I also cannot find my camera, cord, etc.
> 
> Anyway, here is the link to my photobucket with a few pics. She is pretty cool.
> 
> http://s1067.photobucket.com/user/buffy271/library/?sort=3&page=1


----------



## wednesdayaddams

rciag i thought the EXACT same thing when I saw her. I think helsa with a different dress & hair would transform her! 




RCIAG said:


> It's probably hiding with MY cord!
> 
> She looks an AWFUL lot like Helsa, maybe fuller lips & definitely different hair that's more wig like than dreadlock like, but the hands are exactly the same & one could still easily repaint & redress Helsa into a LIB.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I downloaded a few of your photos to my iPad and then edited the photos there to rotate and re-save them. She looks much better rightside up! And yes, her face looks to be Helsa's. But then we've commented on how a few of the the other prop faces are probably just like Victoria's for example.


----------



## frogkid11

hollow said:


> Ok, the Lady in Black has arrived...
> 
> The sky grew dark, and fog swirled across the lawn. My son said: "The mail lady is here." A sizzle of lightning dazzled our eyes and thunder boomed. We shivered as the brown Grandin Road box was placed upon the porch.
> 
> Unboxed, she indeed has the pale plastic-y face. Her hair is past her shoulders and very straight and black.
> 
> Her dress is the best thing. It is "poufy." It almost looks like she is wearing a bustle in back. The skirt is DEF fuller than other GR female props. It also has layers of black fabric underneath that gives her skirt volume.
> 
> Is it worth $89? Probably not. But I do really like her dress. I am taking pics and will post the link to my photobucket.


She looks phenominal, hollow! I'm on the fence about just dropping the $90 and buying her from GR or trying to make my own for cheaper. The costume is what really makes her, for sure, but I love a good challenge to recreate one of these figures. I love my Vincent and Serena and the way they are completely collapsible makes them so tempting versus creating something with all the limbs. hhhmmmmmm....and there is free shipping today...maybe just breakdown and buy her.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

i feel the same way, frogkid. i keep looking at her on the gr site. she's in my cart. lol.



i did however buy the skeleton dog today. not sure who i can blame that on yet. need to find out who told me they bought one today and then blame him/her 



frogkid11 said:


> She looks phenominal, hollow! I'm on the fence about just dropping the $90 and buying her from GR or trying to make my own for cheaper. The costume is what really makes her, for sure, but I love a good challenge to recreate one of these figures. I love my Vincent and Serena and the way they are completely collapsible makes them so tempting versus creating something with all the limbs. hhhmmmmmm....and there is free shipping today...maybe just breakdown and buy her.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

okay, KPM. now i know who to blame my skeleton dog purchase today on. IT IS YOU! you made me do it! if i buy anything else today, you made me do that, too!






[email protected] said:


> It is a long time to wait but then you can save up to pay for him because they do not charge you until he ships!


----------



## awokennightmare

There is too much stuff I want. I don't know what to do!


----------



## frogkid11

wednesdayaddams said:


> i feel the same way, frogkid. i keep looking at her on the gr site. she's in my cart. lol.


Well, Wednesday - just put a second of LIB in your cart and have it shipped to me...that would solve my dilemma ;-)


----------



## 22606

frogkid11 said:


> She looks phenominal, hollow! I'm on the fence about just dropping the $90 and buying her from GR or trying to make my own for cheaper.


Or, you could wait and buy her for probably less than half the price... I cannot seeing paying $90 for her (nor any of the other figures), but she is cool.


----------



## frogkid11

Garthgoyle said:


> Or, you could wait and buy her for probably less than half the price... I cannot seeing paying $90 for her (nor any of the other figures), but she is cool.


I know what you mean Garthgoyle. I bought Vincent and Serena at the big after Halloween sale and I have a hard time justifying the $90 for a single figure knowing I got two for just under that...but I hate to wait on owning her until after the holiday this year.


----------



## BiggieShawty

Thanks for the heads up on the free shipping. I have been waiting for free shipping to buy the skele-dog. All other Grandin Road purchases will have to be during the 1/2 off sale for me. I have been wanting a skele-dog for some time now and with all the interest in him I didn't want to risk him not being around at sale time.


----------



## boneybabe13

I just ordered my skele-dog today too..... he was listed to ship 7/22 the other day but I guess free shipping helps with the wait


----------



## wednesdayaddams

I am guessing at $29 they will fly out the door. for those of us who don't want to spend a lot right now it is a nice way to dip your foot in the water 

i'm waiting until i see everything that is out including boney bunch in a few weeks. i don't want to tie up my money just yet 





boneybabe13 said:


> I just ordered my skele-dog today too..... he was listed to ship 7/22 the other day but I guess free shipping helps with the wait


----------



## wednesdayaddams

What a great idea Frog! I can't believe I didn't think of that? 




frogkid11 said:


> Well, Wednesday - just put a second of LIB in your cart and have it shipped to me...that would solve my dilemma ;-)


----------



## Guest

Sid_Matthew said:


> Generally if there's something on the site and I have the money for it I order it as soon as I see it. Dr. Shivers was only on the site a short time and almost all of the other Martha Stewart stuff sold out in a short time, too.
> 
> Grandin Road's buyers have always been right on target with what the Halloween enthusiasts want and I expect this year won't be any different.
> 
> Sid


I miss Martha's touch.


----------



## Guest

wednesdayaddams said:


> awesome hollow!
> 
> i want! wanna have a swordfight? ha ha haaha tee hee hee
> 
> just kidding. But she really is AWESOME! the dress is fabulous.


Let's skip swords and go directly to firearms. 20 paces and then every haunter for herself! 

I wish I could find my camera and show you all her dress better. It is truthfully the best dress I have seen on a GR lifesize prop. I had to put her away and I hated squishing her back into her box and crumple up her purty dress.

Her eyes are LED blinkers, btw.

If anybody wants her and does not want to pay full price- patrol HH after Halloween and scoop her up. Her face is pretty standard, her pole flimsy, etc, but her dress makes her. 

I am SO excited to see what else GR has in store for us!

Also- wednesdayaddams- you could def morph a Helsa into a LIB if you can get the dress style you want. I promise I will put the LIB next to Helsa tomorrow and take a pic. I have to make brownies and deal with 2 lagomorphs.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

thanks hollow. i am considering morphing helsa into a LIB for the season. I have 5 props I bought last year (i went a little bit crazy) and at this point I just can't justify another one. although she is much more my "style" than the others. 

i honestly think with a wig and a dress, and a little red paint, i could get pretty darn close. you can get straight black wigs on ebay.

does anyone know if dollar tree sells wigs at halloween?





hollow said:


> Let's skip swords and go directly to firearms. 20 paces and then every haunter for herself!
> 
> I wish I could find my camera and show you all her dress better. It is truthfully the best dress I have seen on a GR lifesize prop. I had to put her away and I hated squishing her back into her box and crumple up her purty dress.
> 
> Her eyes are LED blinkers, btw.
> 
> If anybody wants her and does not want to pay full price- patrol HH after Halloween and scoop her up. Her face is pretty standard, her pole flimsy, etc, but her dress makes her.
> 
> I am SO excited to see what else GR has in store for us!
> 
> Also- wednesdayaddams- you could def morph a Helsa into a LIB if you can get the dress style you want. I promise I will put the LIB next to Helsa tomorrow and take a pic. I have to make brownies and deal with 2 lagomorphs.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

oh, and p.s. i don't have a gun. sigh.... trust me.. it's better this way. ha ha ha 

so i guess you win the duel. you don't even have to count to 20 lol.



hollow said:


> Let's skip swords and go directly to firearms. 20 paces and then every haunter for herself!
> 
> I wish I could find my camera and show you all her dress better. It is truthfully the best dress I have seen on a GR lifesize prop. I had to put her away and I hated squishing her back into her box and crumple up her purty dress.
> 
> Her eyes are LED blinkers, btw.
> 
> If anybody wants her and does not want to pay full price- patrol HH after Halloween and scoop her up. Her face is pretty standard, her pole flimsy, etc, but her dress makes her.
> 
> I am SO excited to see what else GR has in store for us!
> 
> Also- wednesdayaddams- you could def morph a Helsa into a LIB if you can get the dress style you want. I promise I will put the LIB next to Helsa tomorrow and take a pic. I have to make brownies and deal with 2 lagomorphs.


----------



## hallorenescene

hollow, I loved her before, and now you just doubled that. so far this year I want....lady in white, spider lady, lady in black, and jetbone. from last year I would still like to get the stone lady and serena.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

omg, i sooo want the skeleton dog so I can lift his leg and make him pee on the tombstone in our graveyard. bwahahahahahahaaha


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Just received an email about five new items! There is a bride!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

thanks princess! i just looked wow!

love new stuff!



Pumpkinprincess said:


> Just received an email about five new items! There is a bride!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Just got another e-mail from Grandin Road. They've added 5 new items:

Haunting Vintage Bride http://www.grandinroad.com/haunting...549742?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=0
Life-size Animated Zombie http://www.grandinroad.com/life-siz...549800?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=1
Hanging Vintage Ghost http://www.grandinroad.com/hanging-...549744?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=4
Animated Witch Candystand http://www.grandinroad.com/animated...549852?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=2
Inflatable Hearse Carriage http://www.grandinroad.com/inflatab...549737?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=3

As for the zombie, I love the look of his face, but he looks familiar. Think it's the same as (or similar to) the Twlight Twitched Zombie that Spirit Halloween offered last year or the year before? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvsS8EoP3_s


----------



## RCIAG

It seems like they're using the same face & hands for several female figures. That face looks exactly like Helsa & LIB. The dress is something else though, pretty impressive in the pic!!


----------



## RCIAG

Please don't buy these though, these are overpirced (but cute) cheesecloth & felt ghosts:


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Don't remember if it was in this thread or not, but someone had asked recently about the animated scarecrow that Grandin Road offered last year. Happened to notice today the same scarecrow being offered in Spirit Halloween's online clearance sale for only $30: http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/animated-scarecrow/


----------



## RCIAG

The GR animated zombie looks a lot like this guy from Spirit only GR is cheaper, even with shipping.

http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/mp-animated-zombie/


----------



## hallorenescene

i'm not big into zombies, although, I got to say, this guy is pretty impressive. I love the bride figure. I agree, the same faces, I guess that just goes to show, it's the clothes that make you. lol.


----------



## RCIAG

I don't blame the maker for that, it saves 'em money. Kinda like Spirit having several "jumping" props. 

I can't wait for the full-blown Halloween Haven now!!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

hallorenescene said:


> i'm not big into zombies, although, I got to say, this guy is pretty impressive.


Agreed. Just watched the video on GR and liked it. Motion seems good and the sound effects aren't overdone. Also worth noting, based on the video, his eyes don't appear to light up. (Which could be a good thing, I think. Might give some TOTs pause, thinking it's a real person in costume.)

Edited: So the product description refers to red flashing LED eyes, but they're not lit up in the video. Perhaps there's an on-off selector switch? Or did GR just assemble it incorrectly when doing video shoot?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Another email sent out by GrandinRoad?!?! I am still not receiving them despite calling, etc. Grrrrrr. Anyone else still having problems?


I like the bride alot. I knew that she was going to be a new one from the video. She is waaaayyyy more beautiful though than the video glimpse of her indicated. Hate to say it but I think the 2013 GR props are going to put the past few years' props to shame with their more natural body shapes and detailed clothing. These new GR women have quite beautiful figures on them!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

I LOVE the bride...she looks very much like the Bride in Disney's haunted mansion. I want her.


----------



## RCIAG

Saruman, the zombie's eyes do light up in the video, but it's just really hard to see. Around :35 when there's a close up of the face you can see it, the whole eye flashes, but it's just barely visible.

I hope you get your email stuff worked out Spookie.


----------



## ZombieLion

i am also signed up for their emails and I never used to get their halloween emails until i actually ordered an Halloween prop from them last year


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

RCIAG said:


> Saruman, the zombie's eyes do light up in the video, but it's just really hard to see. Around :35 when there's a close up of the face you can see it, the whole eye flashes, but it's just barely visible.


I stand corrected then. Glad that your eyes are sharper than mine.


----------



## 22606

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Another email sent out by GrandinRoad?!?! I am still not receiving them despite calling, etc. Grrrrrr. Anyone else still having problems?


I am experiencing the same thing, Spookie.

Why they are calling their figures like the Bride, Lady in Black, and so on 'animated' is what I would like to know, since they have no motion whatsoever; to the best of my knowledge, light-up eyes do not constitute animation


----------



## rubyc

Loved the bone dog but it's kinda small. I may still get him though


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

I went on a dog buying binge this morning. Ordered the bone dog and the zombie dog from last year (he sold out so fast last year and I was so bummed I couldn't buy him!). 

Also really loving the bride, but will have to run that one by Ghouliet first.


----------



## lanie077

i really love the bride. i think she would look great in a graveyard. Remove one of the poles so she looks like she is kneeling down in front of a tombstone. The ghostly mourning bride


----------



## awokennightmare

I was very excited to see this email this morning! It got me all excited again!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Wish the bride was out yesterday for free shipping. I am going to get her, but will wait for some sort of code. She doesn't go with my theme this year, but she would look awesome between my two Victorias (bridesmaids!).


----------



## awokennightmare

Two new videos from Grandin Road!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

aww geez another one with TWO victorias. some people have all the luck! 

yes, it is a bummer that they waited until the day after free ship to put out the new stuff. i am LOVING the candy bowl talking witch that came out today.

and spookie is definitely right, GR has finally started listening to its customers about the cheap see thru costumes i think and stepped up their game. all the better for us! now i just have to figure out how to beef up my current props to match any new ones i get. 





Pumpkinprincess said:


> Wish the bride was out yesterday for free shipping. I am going to get her, but will wait for some sort of code. She doesn't go with my theme this year, but she would look awesome between my two Victorias (bridesmaids!).


----------



## Spinechiller

Here is a screen shot image of the email I received, from Grandin Road this morning. I love the new bride and witch. Does anyone know if the bride can sit or stand (i.e have different options)? It looks like it's sitting in the photo and standing in the video.


----------



## lanie077

she is a pole prop so it looks like they removed her base and one of her poles to make her sit


----------



## ZombieLion

http://www.grandinroad.com/haunting...549742?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=0

it looks like she can sit and stand


----------



## lanie077

i was checking out oriental trading and they have a prop that looks pretty close to victoria.

http://www.orientaltrading.com/standing-ghost-girl-a2-13617953.fltr?prodCatId=551691


----------



## 22606

lanie077 said:


> i was checking out oriental trading and they have a prop that looks pretty close to victoria.
> 
> http://www.orientaltrading.com/standing-ghost-girl-a2-13617953.fltr?prodCatId=551691


No joke... Someone _definitely_ saw her before making that.


----------



## Guest

Garthgoyle said:


> No joke... Someone _definitely_ saw her before making that.


WOW! Direct copy.


----------



## Rustie

My theme is pretty skeleton heavy, no plans for zombies, but I really like the look of that animated zombie. Love that it's a classic looking zombie, not anything overly gorey.

I write a zombie western comic (http://deathsprings.com), so dressing him in a cowboy shirt and hat could make him a good draw for my comic convention booths as well...


----------



## wickedwillingwench

is it just me or does the zombie sound likes he's calling 'Larry'??


----------



## wickedwillingwench

ZombieLion said:


> http://www.grandinroad.com/haunting...549742?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=0
> 
> it looks like she can sit and stand


who's going to email GR and tell them we want them to lift her skirt up over her head and take pics and post them for us???


----------



## hallorenescene

lanie, victoria does look an awful lot like ghost girl, but yet her face doesn't look as lovely as victorias. could be just the photo shoot though. 
gos, I think it's a shame you're not getting the gr emails. you do more for promoting sales then anybody I know. darn it, they need to send you info.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Here's my Victoria. I took this last year, October 27th. Sigh. Look at all the orange leaves outside! It is almost 100 here right now. I so cannot wait for the cool weather.

Also can't wait to put the girls back out!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

i posted my victoria. i think they all have a very similar face. just different hair and makeup!



hallorenescene said:


> lanie, victoria does look an awful lot like ghost girl, but yet her face doesn't look as lovely as victorias. could be just the photo shoot though.
> gos, I think it's a shame you're not getting the gr emails. you do more for promoting sales then anybody I know. darn it, they need to send you info.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

oh, i came to post, i did get the dog...he's gonna be too funny takin a whiz on the tombstones.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

i ordered the dog too. not sure yet what to do with him tho 



wickedwillingwench said:


> oh, i came to post, i did get the dog...he's gonna be too funny takin a whiz on the tombstones.


----------



## Spookywolf

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> Don't remember if it was in this thread or not, but someone had asked recently about the animated scarecrow that Grandin Road offered last year. Happened to notice today the same scarecrow being offered in Spirit Halloween's online clearance sale for only $30: http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/animated-scarecrow/


Hey thanks, Saruman! I just love his super creepy face! I think I'll want to add some worn out work pants or jeans to give his body more impact, but I couldn't begin to make that face for that price. Thanks for the great catch!


----------



## xrockonx911

I've always wanted that resin zombie groundbreaker... and he's back again! So far looks pretty good!


----------



## Spookywolf

Thanks everyone for posting your pics of the LIB, Spider Lady, and of course, Victoria. I looked at the alternate version of her on the other site, but I still like the GR face better for Victoria. And I am in LOVE with the new bride they just posted! Her dress is amazing! I like the look of all these props sitting down. Like the LIB, I keep seeing that crazy rocking chair in the LIB movie, and think how cool it would be to have any one of these props sitting in a chair that rocks by itself (wonder how you could go about rigging that?) I'm trying to wait for a sale, but by the sound of it, Victoria may never go on sale. These ladies may be expensive, but, by the time you'd get a dress even close to the ones they wear, add in the cost of hands, head, wig, LED eyes and motor, plus the stand, and all your time to work on it and wire it all together, you'd end up close to the asking price for these things anyway. And shoot, I think I just talked myself into the dog too!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

I will be ordering the zombie dog. he was sold out last year by the time i even saw him. 

spookywolf another poster bought the zombie groundbreaker last year and posted pictures. he is really nice. i remember her saying it was very sturdy and she thought it would hold up well in the weather. 

i'm thinking it was hollow or bethany, but i don't remember.


----------



## Guest

Spookywolf said:


> Thanks everyone for posting your pics of the LIB, Spider Lady, and of course, Victoria. I looked at the alternate version of her on the other site, but I still like the GR face better for Victoria. And I am in LOVE with the new bride they just posted! Her dress is amazing! I like the look of all these props sitting down. Like the LIB, I keep seeing that crazy rocking chair in the LIB movie, and think how cool it would be to have any one of these props sitting in a chair that rocks by itself (wonder how you could go about rigging that?) I'm trying to wait for a sale, but by the sound of it, Victoria may never go on sale. These ladies may be expensive, but, by the time you'd get a dress even close to the ones they wear, add in the cost of hands, head, wig, LED eyes and motor, plus the stand, and all your time to work on it and wire it all together, you'd end up close to the asking price for these things anyway. And shoot, I think I just talked myself into the dog too!


I NEED that Bride! Like an animal needs precious precious blood! I hate it when I like everything and want everything and feel a huge overwhelming need to buy something! uugh!

I thought I had sated my halloween lust with the LIB, no no no. GR has to dangle a HAUNTED BRIDE in front of our faces...


----------



## wednesdayaddams

hollow the bride's dress will look great next to your lady in black dress this year. almost like a haunted wedding! 

now you just need some guy to stand there with them. lol. 



hollow said:


> I NEED that Bride! Like an animal needs precious precious blood! I hate it when I like everything and want everything and feel a huge overwhelming need to buy something! uugh!
> 
> I thought I had sated my halloween lust with the LIB, no no no. GR has to dangle a HAUNTED BRIDE in front of our faces...


----------



## RCIAG

And they haven't even really opened Halloween Haven yet!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

wednesdayaddams said:


> hollow the bride's dress will look great next to your lady in black dress this year. almost like a haunted wedding!
> 
> now you just need some guy to stand there with them. lol.



Stone Man would make a good groom. He would look like he got dragged to the alter (kind of a gloomy expression)! LOL.


----------



## Guest

wednesdayaddams said:


> hollow the bride's dress will look great next to your lady in black dress this year. almost like a haunted wedding!
> 
> now you just need some guy to stand there with them. lol.


I have Vincent Vampire, and also my huge Jason, and various homemade monster. 



RCIAG said:


> And they haven't even really opened Halloween Haven yet!!


I know! It is gonna be awesome slash horrible! 



Ghost of Spookie said:


> Stone Man would make a good groom. He would look like he got dragged to the alter (kind of a gloomy expression)! LOL.


Tee hee hee! Good one GOS!


----------



## hallorenescene

I got a few good props last year, I hope to get a few more this year. but even if I don't this year, it's still gonna be an awesome haunt this year with last years props. can't wait to see what more they come out with


----------



## 22606

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Stone Man would make a good groom. He would look like he got dragged to the alter (kind of a gloomy expression)! LOL.


The Stone Lady already has him browbeaten... Attempting to start a catfight? Then again, maybe the attention will cause him to lighten up a little


----------



## Spinechiller

Here is a better picture than I posted earlier today, of the five new props from Grandin Road. This is from Grandin Roads Facebook page. I'm really liking the new bride


----------



## ironmaiden

wednesdayaddams said:


> I will be ordering the zombie dog. he was sold out last year by the time i even saw him.
> 
> spookywolf another poster bought the zombie groundbreaker last year and posted pictures. he is really nice. i remember her saying it was very sturdy and she thought it would hold up well in the weather.
> 
> i'm thinking it was hollow or bethany, but i don't remember.



I think you are referring to me. I bought the Zombie groundbreaker cos he was on sale 1/2 price and I had a free shipping code at the time. 
He is very well made, heavy weight resin but the sound is lousy.

here is my photos of him out of the box


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

I've had my eye on that groundbreaker zombie for quite some time now. Soon . . .


----------



## awokennightmare

I'm just going to have to hold out hope that what I want will be there later. I just can't afford anything at the moment.


----------



## Guest

awokennightmare said:


> I'm just going to have to hold out hope that what I want will be there later. I just can't afford anything at the moment.


If this year is anything like the previous years, you will get plenty of chances to get stuff from GR at a great discount. I hate waiting for the after sales when all this great stuff is available, but think of the years of use and happiness you will get from the props. 

Getting items deeply discounted after Halloween is very nice.

I think the ONLY 3 props I have ever bought form GR full price are: The LIB, Sinister Serena from last year, and the Shaking Swamp Spider from last year.

Serena was knocked down to $29 after hallloween, and the Swamp Spider to $9. In both cases I would have saved a ton and still had my prop.

Everything else I have gotten has been reduced after sales. Just have to wait another year to use them.


----------



## Guest

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> I've had my eye on that groundbreaker zombie for quite some time now. Soon . . .


Thank goodness stalking halloween props isn't illegal, right? I'd have so many restraining orders it would be crazy!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

hollow i have vincent too. he kind of creeps me out. i tried to turn him into a witch with a witch hat and cloak but honestly, it made him even scarier! a vampire with a witch hat turns into something inherently scarier for some reason. 

so i'm not sure what i'll do with him. 




hollow said:


> I have Vincent Vampire, and also my huge Jason, and various homemade monster.
> 
> 
> 
> I know! It is gonna be awesome slash horrible!
> 
> 
> 
> Tee hee hee! Good one GOS!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

YES IRONMAIDEN! it was you!  too bad about the sound part.  but he looks great. i'm inside the city limits so my neighbors are basically right on top of me so i don't do a lot of noisy things anyway. i prefer things that are quiet. 

now that I remember, it seems like you were the one who caused me to buy up half of grandin road's stuff last year too, lol. 

glad to "see" you again though! 




ironmaiden said:


> I think you are referring to me. I bought the Zombie groundbreaker cos he was on sale 1/2 price and I had a free shipping code at the time.
> He is very well made, heavy weight resin but the sound is lousy.
> 
> here is my photos of him out of the box
> 
> View attachment 159526
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 159528


----------



## ironmaiden

Hi wednesday!
Ya know I have to admit I forgot I'd even bought that prop until you brought it up! Man I know I must be gettin' old now! 
But what happens is I get this stuff after halloween, take a quick look at it then it all heads for my over crowded cellar where it stays until I start dragging it back up in Sept.

I also bought Helsa, Serena and Stone Man when they were cheap and finally scored a good deal on the large hanging Faceless Specter but I had to get it from the Improvements website. It was 1/2 off, shipping wasnt free (never is on there) but the $10.00 coupon code covered the postage.
Every freakin time I tried to buy it from GR on sale they would cancel my order even though the site said in stock. Like others on here I have had this happen alot. You buy an item then you get the dreaded cancellation email, then you see it in stock and order it again and then you get the email.............

And I refuse to buy that Sonic cat trio without a sale, $20.00 a kitty is too much IMO. I tried to order those damn things about 5 times last year when they were 1/2 price and they kept canceling the order

Anyways, about the zombie sound, I dont need it to make noise, I think I will just aim a green spotlight on it and set it beside the Zombie dog. The dog did howl when the kids walked past him. He was actually pretty sensitive, sometimes I wished he would shut up!
I had the dog set outside between two bushes where the ToT had to pass him on their way up the steps to our door. It was the only time he was outside. I dont plan to leave ground breaker zombie outside either. Maybe just set him outside in the cemetery as we do the latex props during the day and put them away in the locked shed late at night.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

I remember you ordering those Sonic Cats a zillion times. lol. I only had that happen once with GR, with the giant bat. I ordered it and then got the no longer available email. 

I want to order the Zombie Dog. Do you have a picture of him "in person" you can share? Don't make a special trip to the cellar! But if you have one handy I would love to see it. 

I wouldn't use the sound on the dog most likely except inside the house. My dogs get a kick out of things that make noise and light up so I'm guessing he will at least keep the furbies entertained! 

I picked up Helsa, Serena, and Stone Lady however I am giving Helsa and Stone lady makeovers. Just went to Goodwill today and picked up black dresses and 60 feet of tulle yesterday @ Joann Fabrics. They are getting new dresses. 

I never did get Stone Man. I wish I would have as I ended up getting Vincent Vampire and he gives me the creeps. He might be garage sale bound>???




ironmaiden said:


> Hi wednesday!
> Ya know I have to admit I forgot I'd even bought that prop until you brought it up! Man I know I must be gettin' old now!
> But what happens is I get this stuff after halloween, take a quick look at it then it all heads for my over crowded cellar where it stays until I start dragging it back up in Sept.
> 
> I also bought Helsa, Serena and Stone Man when they were cheap and finally scored a good deal on the large hanging Faceless Specter but I had to get it from the Improvements website. It was 1/2 off, shipping wasnt free (never is on there) but the $10.00 coupon code covered the postage.
> Every freakin time I tried to buy it from GR on sale they would cancel my order even though the site said in stock. Like others on here I have had this happen alot. You buy an item then you get the dreaded cancellation email, then you see it in stock and order it again and then you get the email.............
> 
> And I refuse to buy that Sonic cat trio without a sale, $20.00 a kitty is too much IMO. I tried to order those damn things about 5 times last year when they were 1/2 price and they kept canceling the order
> 
> Anyways, about the zombie sound, I dont need it to make noise, I think I will just aim a green spotlight on it and set it beside the Zombie dog. The dog did howl when the kids walked past him. He was actually pretty sensitive, sometimes I wished he would shut up!
> I had the dog set outside between two bushes where the ToT had to pass him on their way up the steps to our door. It was the only time he was outside. I dont plan to leave ground breaker zombie outside either. Maybe just set him outside in the cemetery as we do the latex props during the day and put them away in the locked shed late at night.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

I actually got a shipping notice for the zombie dog today.  It should arrive on Monday! I can take pics when I get it!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

awesome! thank you! 



Lil Ghouliette said:


> I actually got a shipping notice for the zombie dog today.  It should arrive on Monday! I can take pics when I get it!


----------



## ironmaiden

*Photos!!*

Hi wednesday
I just went downstairs to the cellar to take some photos of Zombie dog for you as I discovered that I hadn't taken any of him last year! Another memory lapse eh?

Keep in mind he is not very tall, I almost couldnt find him down in the storage room however it is a nice, heavy piece made of resin. At least last year's model was. Kinda costly but it's unusual and I like it. Come to think of it, maybe it's good it doesnt take of much storage space ...........

Well anyways, here ya go......


----------



## wednesdayaddams

oh ironmaiden! you are so nice to go find him to take pictures! he is really, really great! super scary teeth too!

i also noticed your 'SCARY' human resources manual. "just sayin"! 


 thanks again for the pics. i LOVE him! 



ironmaiden said:


> Hi wednesday
> I just went downstairs to the cellar to take some photos of Zombie dog for you as I discovered that I hadn't taken any of him last year! Another memory lapse eh?
> 
> Keep in mind he is not very tall, I almost couldnt find him down in the storage room however it is a nice, heavy piece made of resin. At least last year's model was. Kinda costly but it's unusual and I like it. Come to think of it, maybe it's good it doesnt take of much storage space ...........
> 
> Well anyways, here ya go......
> 
> View attachment 159768
> 
> 
> View attachment 159769
> 
> 
> View attachment 159770
> 
> 
> View attachment 159771


----------



## ironmaiden

You are very welcome wednesday, I am only too happy to help out when I can


----------



## frogkid11

wednesdayaddams said:


> I never did get Stone Man. I wish I would have as I ended up getting Vincent Vampire and he gives me the creeps. He might be garage sale bound>???


Hey wednesdayaddams, how much are you going to sell Vincent for? Assuming he wouldn't be too expensive to ship to Va, would you be willing to sell him to a fellow forum member? PM and let me know your plans.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Wow Ironmaiden, I think that is the first time I'm seeing photos of Zombie Dog and he looks really cool. Much better than the photo on GR's site IMO. I almost ordered him a few weeks ago but instead went with a pair of the Skeleton Dogs that I'm sure I'm going to love. Zombie Dog is cool though! Do his eyes light? Thanks for posting.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

hi frogkid. yeah,i think i will be selling vincent @ my yard sale and yes i would ship. if you want to make me an offer, just send me a PM 



frogkid11 said:


> Hey wednesdayaddams, how much are you going to sell Vincent for? Assuming he wouldn't be too expensive to ship to Va, would you be willing to sell him to a fellow forum member? PM and let me know your plans.


----------



## ironmaiden

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Wow Ironmaiden, I think that is the first time I'm seeing photos of Zombie Dog and he looks really cool. Much better than the photo on GR's site IMO. I almost ordered him a few weeks ago but instead went with a pair of the Skeleton Dogs that I'm sure I'm going to love. Zombie Dog is cool though! Do his eyes light? Thanks for posting.


Yes Spookie, his eyes do light up. well you know, they "flash" as he's howling. A bit cheesy however they do show up in the dark. I will have to say a few ToT were quite startled when they set him off since they couldnt see him between the bushes.


----------



## mraymer

I like the looks of the zombie dog but always thought that the price was kind of high for a latex prop of this size, didn't know he was resin until I read your description and verified it on GR's website. I'm going to have to pick one up I guess. I'm waiting however, holding out hope that on the 1st when they unveil the complete Halloween Haven section that the Headless Horseman will be back! I also haven't seen any new tombstones from them, I usually pick one or two up each year. I love GR's tombstones.


----------



## im the goddess

Question for anyone who knows. Can any of the female figure be placed in a seated position? Thanks.


----------



## Guest

im the goddess said:


> Question for anyone who knows. Can any of the female figure be placed in a seated position.


I have Helsa,Vicky, Serena, the LIB, and an older figure-the hooded ladywith no face- and they are basically a pole that goes into a plastic stand. They have an upper body made of cardboard and foam or wire. If you put the ladies outside you have to weatherproof the cardboard body part.

They could be modified to sit pretty easily. The new bride seems to to be able to sit.


----------



## im the goddess

Thank you hollow.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Someone posted a photo last year of Helsa kneeling, at a grave site I think, with her hands clasped like in prayer. They used only one of the two poles for that and they added legs under her dress with feet sticking out behind her so it appeared she had a full body. Looked great. For a sitting pose I would do something similar using only one pole and the stand placed on a chair and draping the dress down and adding feet at the bottom so she appeared sitting.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Mraymer, I'm pretty sure the original zombie dog was latex. At least that's what I remember and I didn't want a latex prop so mentally skipped over it that year. Still sold out quickly though. The resin should hold up to use in the sun and weather better if you put it outside.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

GOS I remember that and it was really spectacular! A little like the "beloved" prop. Obviously not as masterful, but still a pretty cool way to use Helsa. I am making Helsa a new dress and she is getting new makeup and nails this year. Work in progress.

It would be much easier if they were "outdoor" props. I have come to the conclusion (with the exception of Victoria) that I will let some of the props be outdoors. The flashing eyes are the only real "working" part and since I bought them all for < $40 they are not really that precious. 



Ghost of Spookie said:


> Someone posted a photo last year of Helsa kneeling, at a grave site I think, with her hands clasped like in prayer. They used only one of the two poles for that and they added legs under her dress with feet sticking out behind her so it appeared she had a full body. Looked great. For a sitting pose I would do something similar using only one pole and the stand placed on a chair and draping the dress down and adding feet at the bottom so she appeared sitting.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Does anyone know or have an opinion on the "crystal ball" that appears at the beginning of the Grandin Road Halloween Haven video this year, with regard to whether it is going to be for sale or if it is just one of their video props?

I honestly would save some money aside in my budget if that is going to be offered....


----------



## ironmaiden

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Mraymer, I'm pretty sure the original zombie dog was latex. At least that's what I remember and I didn't want a latex prop so mentally skipped over it that year. Still sold out quickly though. The resin should hold up to use in the sun and weather better if you put it outside.



Spookie, I think you may be recalling the dog that they had the year before, it WAS latex but much larger than this one and also had light up eyes but no sound.
It was the Martha Stewart Werewolf and was $79.00 I think


----------



## Guest

wednesdayaddams said:


> Does anyone know or have an opinion on the "crystal ball" that appears at the beginning of the Grandin Road Halloween Haven video this year, with regard to whether it is going to be for sale or if it is just one of their video props?
> 
> I honestly would save some money aside in my budget if that is going to be offered....


Same here...it looks so awesome! I am afraid it will be $199 or something tho...will def have to wait for the after sales and pray it doesn't sell out.

Last year GR had a 50% all halloween items after halloween. A $199 item was $99, so there is always hope.


----------



## Guest

im the goddess said:


> Thank you hollow.


You are welcome Goddess!


----------



## hallorenescene

iron maiden, I've always liked that guy. he is very creepy looking
I love vincents creepiness. I fell in love with him first off.
iron maiden, that is one morbid cool dog


----------



## Ghouliet

wednesdayaddams said:


> GOS I remember that and it was really spectacular! A little like the "beloved" prop. Obviously not as masterful, but still a pretty cool way to use Helsa. I am making Helsa a new dress and she is getting new makeup and nails this year. Work in progress.
> 
> It would be much easier if they were "outdoor" props. I have come to the conclusion (with the exception of Victoria) that I will let some of the props be outdoors. The flashing eyes are the only real "working" part and since I bought them all for < $40 they are not really that precious.



I use my full size props outside, but then I live in Arizona so we do not deal with snow. I do bring them in the garage if it rains though. I have used some of them for three years this way and have had no ill effects.


----------



## HauntedDiva

Terry's Village has a rip off of Venetian Victoria? For 79.00

http://www.terrysvillage.com/standing-ghost-girl-a2-13617953.fltr?prodCatId=90000+1237


----------



## hallorenescene

grandin road, terry's village, and oriental trading post are all just venders. they buy from a company and then sell their products. like you will see the same products in targets, walmarts, and kmarts. they don't make the products, just sell them.


----------



## RCIAG

Terry's & Oriental Trading are the same company more or less.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

GrandinRoad use to list Victoria (and probably Helsa) as a GrandinRoad Exclusive. Not this year. You will find the LIB, Beettlejuice and a few other props listed as GR Exclusive this year. Surprisingly not all new 2013 is. The zombie dog and skeleton dog for example aren't.


----------



## Guest

When the zombie dog was branded as a Martha Stewart item he was made of latex with wire support in the front legs. They must have got a lot of complaints about the legs bowing and just made the whole thing a resin like piece for stability. Either way its a really nice prop!


----------



## CCdalek

Does anyone know in general how low Grandin Road's clearance goes? I have loved looking at their Halloween Haven products over the past several years, but have never bought any since they all seemed a bit too pricey.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

CCdalek, well this past March I think it was Helsa who sells for 89.00 this year (79.00 last year) regularly was on sale for $35 with delivery in July, those that ordered this spring received their Helsas a few weeks ago. 

Sales will vary with the props and probably by what excess they have in stock and want to move. Check out the Coupon Discount section for threads from 2012 and 2011 on GrandinRoad sales. By looking thru the archived threads you can see what items sold and generally for how much and what date people posted.


----------



## Guest

CCdalek said:


> Does anyone know in general how low Grandin Road's clearance goes? I have loved looking at their Halloween Haven products over the past several years, but have never bought any since they all seemed a bit too pricey.


I will give you a few examples...I am supposed to be making a meatloaf- but I can't resist this topic!

LAST year on 10/26/2012, GR had a 50% off sale in their Halloween Haven

Sinister Serena lifesize: Paid $29.62 10/30

SwampSpider: $9 after, reg $29 or $35

PreLit Drippy Garland: I got 4 strands for $28 12/26



Clown Skelly, I got one for $25 12/16

Got 3 Glow in the Dark Skellies for $19 each 1/17/13 and 1/23/13

Gitana the Gypsy, reg $169. Got her for $69 and free ship 10/27

Got Spider Victim and 3 larva balls for $10.50 each 12/28

Large Spice Pumpkin, reg $45, got it for $16.24 10/30

Helsa, got her for $24.50 12/23 and Spinning Skull on book $8.40



Rat Witch Trio $16.57 11/22

Hanging Witch $44.50 3/14/2013



Deadwalker Couple (hangs head in shame) $35 each 11/17

Here is the thread with our steals! Fun and money saving!

http://www.halloweenforum.com/coupo...94-grandin-road-lowers-prices-more-items.html


Also- you really have to be quick to scoop up deals.They go fast in many cases. I have been cancelled on twice as the item is out of stock, but I have gotten most items deeply discounted and NEVER EVER EVER would have gotten them full price. Ever.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hollow, do you have the dates you ordered your items on (and maybe edit your post with the info)? That would probably help people who might need something before Halloween this year or get an idea how many months after halloween clearance was. Hey, meatloaf doesn't take much time to throw together! What time's dinner?!


----------



## 22606

HauntedDiva said:


> Terry's Village has a rip off of Venetian Victoria? For 79.00
> 
> http://www.terrysvillage.com/standing-ghost-girl-a2-13617953.fltr?prodCatId=90000+1237


Her face appears too normal; this one just looks like a jilted bride with runny mascara...


----------



## Guest

CCdalek said:


> Does anyone know in general how low Grandin Road's clearance goes? I have loved looking at their Halloween Haven products over the past several years, but have never bought any since they all seemed a bit too pricey.


I can't find any of there old stuff, can you send a link?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Here's the link to the Coupons Discount section: http://www.halloweenforum.com/coupons-discounts-promotions/ look thru the threads for GrandinRoad. Most recent dated are first.


----------



## Guest

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Hollow, do you have the dates you ordered your items on (and maybe edit your post with the info)? That would probably help people who might need something before Halloween this year or get an idea how many months after halloween clearance was. Hey, meatloaf doesn't take much time to throw together! What time's dinner?!


Tee hee heee! I will look at my GR account and post the info in a bit! I got dinner finished, now I have to do rabbit care! *shakes fist at two adorable rabbits*

If you are looking for old GR stuff, check their youtube channel and their vimeo channel


http://www.youtube.com/user/GrandinRoad and http://vimeo.com/grandinroad

Also Grandin Road Pinterest has several Halloween pin categories! http://pinterest.com/grandinroad/


----------



## Halloeve55

Got my first Grandin Catalog in the mail today...They said it would be a Halloween one..guess not yet..ugh


----------



## 22606

Halloeve55 said:


> Got my first Grandin Catalog in the mail today...They said it would be a Halloween one..guess not yet..ugh


Well, technically it was, since they had a whopping 2 pages of Halloween items thrown in there


----------



## Halloeve55

Garthgoyle said:


> Well, technically it was, since they had a whopping 2 pages of Halloween items thrown in there


geez,must have gotten the one previous to yours..i didn't even have that..


----------



## 22606

Halloeve55 said:


> geez,must have gotten the one previous to yours..i didn't even have that..


They showed the dueling banjo skeletons, blocks that spell out 'Happy Halloween', and a mantel scarf. All in all, not such a big loss on your part


----------



## Halloeve55

Garthgoyle said:


> They showed the dueling banjo skeletons, blocks that spell out 'Happy Halloween', and a mantel scarf. All in all, not such a big loss on your part


True.Thanks for sharing that huge list!


----------



## hallorenescene

I didn't get my mail today, hope I get mine in the mail


----------



## Guest

I got a catalog and didn't even glance through it. How dare they send me another overpriced lawn furniture catalog? I want the overpriced Halloween prop catalog!


----------



## Cloe

Ha Ha....that's great Hollow!


----------



## RCIAG

hollow said:


> I got a catalog and didn't even glance through it. How dare they send me another overpriced lawn furniture catalog? I want the overpriced Halloween prop catalog!


Same here! I didn't even look at it! It went right into the recycling bin!!


----------



## Hilda

That catalog had one centerfold of Halloween and it was the banjo skeletons. Pfffffffttttt ROFL I tossed mine too! hahaha

EDIT: Sorry Garthgoyle! I didn't see you had already provided a listing of the items in those two page... (wink)


----------



## 22606

No skin off my back, Hilda. Besides, I can see why you'd be so excited that you would post about it immediately

I got an e-mail about free shipping today (then found out that it was solely for lawn furniture and muttered a bit).


----------



## awokennightmare

I got the same email for free shipping...then I saw what the free shipping was for. Bummer!


----------



## hallorenescene

I got my catalog, and I looked at it. then I tossed it


----------



## Hilda

Why do I hear the Jeopardy 'waiting' music playing in my head right now? Waiting for the official debut.


----------



## RCIAG

I found my camera cord!

Here's my Helsa.




Here's a couple of good shots of her hair & the back of her head. You can see it's kinda dreadlocky. The yellow thing just keeps the batteries from kicking in. You can see that most of her head is foam & the front is just a changeable mask.


----------



## frogkid11

Can anyone tell me if Helsa's hands are permanently clasped together like in the pictures directly above from RCIAG?


----------



## RCIAG

I think they can be pulled apart. I just didn't try. They're not glued or anything like that. At least I don't think they are? Maybe the arms may be glued but the hands arent. Wait. Honestly I didn't really look. I was too busy trying to keep Furry Ruiner #1 from jumping on her & caving in her face!


----------



## Windborn

We finally got our witch today! Now to figure out how to make her a standing frame so she can go on the roof!


----------



## 22606

RCIAG said:


> I was too busy trying to keep Furry Ruiner #1 from jumping on her & caving in her face!


In the meantime, Furry Ruiner #2 noticed that she was busy and accomplished the deed, so you are SOL as far as knowing, frogkid11...


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Just got another e-mail from Grandin Road, showing five more items.

The Velma & Evander interactive busts are returning, though it appears that they've got a different look this year. http://www.grandinroad.com/velma-an...549797?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=3

Animated scarecrow is back. http://www.grandinroad.com/animated...549799?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=0

Set of 3 lighted, staked reapers. http://www.grandinroad.com/set-of-t...549853?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=2

Neon inflatable ghosts. http://www.grandinroad.com/neon-inf...553235?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=4

Flaming pumpkin. http://www.grandinroad.com/flaming-...549802?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=1


----------



## msgatorslayer

OMG, I love the skeleton dog on a leash. Wicked bad!!! I must have him.


----------



## Guest

msgatorslayer said:


> OMG, I love the skeleton dog on a leash. Wicked bad!!! I must have him.



He is a favorite. I ordered him a few weeks ago and GR sent me a shipment email yesterday. He will be here Monday.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

My morning wake up email check saw that GrandinRoad has shipped my Skeleton Dogs! Yeah, that's early, not even August yet. They are due to arrive on Tuesday. I ordered them right after their sneak peak which I had missed and when they were posted again on the website.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

frogkid11 said:


> Can anyone tell me if Helsa's hands are permanently clasped together like in the pictures directly above from RCIAG?


They are tied together in place near the thumbs. and there is some other stitching or I think it was glue that held the arms' fabric in place. I undid the hands and pulled the fabric apart. Not a big deal for me.

I have some photos of the thumbs and her packing in my 2012 Album, here's a link.


----------



## RCIAG

Garthgoyle said:


> In the meantime, Furry Ruiner #2 noticed that she was busy and accomplished the deed, so you are SOL as far as knowing, frogkid11...


 No thankfully Furry Ruiner #2 isn't as into boxes as Furry Ruiner #1! 

I got the GR email today too.

The pumpkin is neat looking but I'd imagine you could replicate the look a little more cheaply than $60. But it might be worth it with a coupon or on sale. 

No video yet on the scarecrow. I'm gonna guess that there's no mouth movement considering the price & it's not mentioned in the descriptions. He still looks good though.


----------



## malcolm uk

finally got round to ordering the duelling banjo skeletons last night 

the good thing of being in the uk is that we dont have much competition in the village so every is cool and exciting 

this will be my 3rd halloween event for the locals


----------



## Windborn

Our skeleton dog is suppose to arrive tomorrow! Now to figure out where to put him...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

@@Malcolm, that's really cool. You must be known in your neighborhood as the Halloween person! I think the kids will get a kick out of the banjo guys. Please come back and post photos from this year. Curious what else you do in your setup. And do the kids dress up when they come to your house?

@@Windborn, since I think you may be among the first to get your dog, please post photos when it arrives. I think our photos here on HF are many times better than GRs although they do fabulous videos. Thanks!


----------



## ThAnswr

My skeleton dog is on the way. Got my Helsa last week. That flaming pumpkin looks good, but I think I may be able to make it for less than $60. I also like the Set of Three Lighted Staked Reapers, but I think I could do it for less than $99. I'm thinking of using masks OR using those skull door knockers at Dollar Tree. A couple of leds, some creepy cloth, and it has potential. 

Then again, most of the time you can't beat a Grandin Road 50% sale. Patience, grasshopper.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

ThAnswr said:


> My skeleton dog is on the way. Got my Helsa last week. That flaming pumpkin looks good, but I think I may be able to make it for less than $60. I also like the Set of Three Lighted Staked Reapers, but I think I could do it for less than $99. I'm thinking of using masks OR using those skull door knockers at Dollar Tree. A couple of leds, some creepy cloth, and it has potential.
> 
> Then again, most of the time you can't beat a Grandin Road 50% sale. Patience, grasshopper.


The flaming pumpkin is in resin BTW so should hold up better than a foam pumpkin.


----------



## RCIAG

Even though the purchasing dept. at GR bought a ripoff of someone else's work, at least they know what they're doing in purchasing unique Halloween stuff in general. The purchasers must really dig Halloween. They always seem to have the "different" stuff. Granted, it's not always cheap, but they seem to have things other stores don't have. Like the skeledog or the Helsa/LIB/Venetian Victoria props. Yes, they're all the same face but all very different too.

Also it wasn't like the ripoff was bad work, it wasn't, they're pretty cool looking props, & if anyone was going to sell something that cool (regardless of origin) I'd expect GR to the be the ones selling the cool stuff.


----------



## Guest

Totally agree RCIAG. 

I love looking at their old Halloween videos...it puts me in a good mood. They appreciate halloween, and get into it unlike any other store I know of. 

The quality of most of the stuff is good. I can see having some of their stuff my entire life.


----------



## awokennightmare

Here is some video posted by GR today!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I think the whitish marble makes the vampire busts look scarier for some reason.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Since we haven't see that screeching Feral Cat prop yet on GR's site, I thought I'd post a link to it over on Halloween Asylum's where I noticed it today. Not in stock yet and apparently not a GrandinRoad Exclusive. This is another animal prop I want to add to my haunt.


----------



## [email protected]

Malcolm you will love them I ordered them last year on sale and have not displayed them yet but I did set them up for my own enjoyment and they are great! Your neighbours will just die!


----------



## Penumbra

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> Just got another e-mail from Grandin Road, showing five more items.
> 
> The Velma & Evander interactive busts are returning, though it appears that they've got a different look this year. http://www.grandinroad.com/velma-an...549797?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=3
> 
> Animated scarecrow is back. http://www.grandinroad.com/animated...549799?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=0
> 
> Set of 3 lighted, staked reapers. http://www.grandinroad.com/set-of-t...549853?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=2
> 
> Neon inflatable ghosts. http://www.grandinroad.com/neon-inf...553235?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=4
> 
> Flaming pumpkin. http://www.grandinroad.com/flaming-...549802?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=1



Your links don't seem to be working. Did they work before? I'd like to see some new props, but it just so happens GR doesn't want me to.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Penumbra said:


> Your links don't seem to be working. Did they work before? I'd like to see some new props, but it just so happens GR doesn't want me to.


Are you trying to view it on a mobile device? The links didn't work on mine earlier, but can view them just fine when using my computer.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I'm on an iPad with wifi and Saruman's links worked fine for me. Maybe that's not considered mobile though since my connection is thru our computer cable network.

hmm. Just logged onto Halloween Forum using my iPhone and went to the same prop links and sure enough I'm getting an error message on my phone. Says "Sorry we encountered an unknown error". Doesn't seem to be just you.


----------



## frogkid11

Does anyone else think that Evander's voice doesn't quite fit his looks? I love the "vampiric" voice they recorded for Vera but Evander's voice sounds a little too comidic. Does anyone who already owns them know if you can re-record their voices?


----------



## 22606

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I think the whitish marble makes the vampire busts look scarier for some reason.


I agree that they look really good like that. I wish that only their heads turned and eyes lit up, though; then again, they probably would not come as a set if that were the case (although, they would almost assuredly be cheaper).



frogkid11 said:


> Does anyone else think that Evander's voice doesn't quite fit his looks? I love the "vampiric" voice they recorded for Vera but Evander's voice sounds a little too comidic. Does anyone who already owns them know if you can re-record their voices?


Neither of their voices impress me, honestly. Unfortunately, I highly doubt that they can have others recorded, but that would be spectacular. 

I noticed that the video of the flaming pumpkin has music by Midnight Syndicate... Nice


----------



## hallorenescene

windborn, I want to see your witch on the roof, that's going to be delightful
saruman, thanks for posting. I like the busts, but out of my price range
awoken, I like the videos. and I feel the busts say appropriate sayings. not like a scary, red eye blinking, shaking reaper that says, happy Halloween, hope you get lots of treats. that goes together, right?
gos, that feral cat prop is cool


----------



## Guest

RCIAG said:


> No thankfully Furry Ruiner #2 isn't as into boxes as Furry Ruiner #1!
> 
> I got the GR email today too.
> 
> The pumpkin is neat looking but I'd imagine you could replicate the look a little more cheaply than $60. But it might be worth it with a coupon or on sale.
> 
> No video yet on the scarecrow. I'm gonna guess that there's no mouth movement considering the price & it's not mentioned in the descriptions. He still looks good though.


Is this the video of the scarecrow? There is no mouth movement in this video.

http://vimeo.com/47720768


----------



## Guest

So Evander was from the Midwest and married a Romanian? Wonder how they met?

Yes they sound terribly mismatched, but they are still fun and I'd LOVE to own them.


----------



## RCIAG

The work for me!

If all else fails, just go to the GR site & click on the Halloween Haven banner they have under the furniture banner. Or just go to the site & put Halloween in the search block.

http://www.grandinroad.com/halloween-haven/


----------



## 22606

hollow said:


> Is this the video of the scarecrow? There is no mouth movement in this video.
> 
> http://vimeo.com/47720768


Basically, and I don't think that his mouth does move. The scarecrow looks essentially the same, minus this year's *better* revamped outfit: http://www.grandinroad.com/animated...ttrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=0&redirect=y

I think that they added some pictures at the site that may hint at other upcoming items... I love the vases/urns shown with the Lady in Black:


----------



## wednesdayaddams

answr i was thinking the exact same thing. you can get the flaming cauldrons for < $20 and a couple of stakes+skulls and some cloth and you can have your own skeletons. 



ThAnswr said:


> My skeleton dog is on the way. Got my Helsa last week. That flaming pumpkin looks good, but I think I may be able to make it for less than $60. I also like the Set of Three Lighted Staked Reapers, but I think I could do it for less than $99. I'm thinking of using masks OR using those skull door knockers at Dollar Tree. A couple of leds, some creepy cloth, and it has potential.
> 
> Then again, most of the time you can't beat a Grandin Road 50% sale. Patience, grasshopper.


----------



## Guest

Garthgoyle said:


> Basically, and I don't think that his mouth does move. The scarecrow looks essentially the same, minus this year's *better* revamped outfit: http://www.grandinroad.com/animated...ttrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=0&redirect=y


I did not used to care about mouth movement in speaking props, but I changed my mind when I saw the new $179 witch GR has out. I love the way her face and mouth move when she speaks.

I won't be getting her- she's too pricey. She's a prop I will have to love from afar.


----------



## Penumbra

Garthgoyle said:


> I think that they added some pictures at the site that may hint at other upcoming items... I love the vases/urns shown with the Lady in Black:
> 
> View attachment 160623


Is it weird to think the Lady in Black looks pregnant in that picture? Cause she kind of does.


----------



## boneybabe13

I think that they added some pictures at the site that may hint at other upcoming items... I love the vases/urns shown with the Lady in Black:

View attachment 160623
[/QUOTE]

I lust after those urns!!!


----------



## awokennightmare

I love the mouth movement on props. I'm not sure how the Scarecrow is animated if nothing on it moves?


----------



## frogkid11

hollow said:


> So Evander was from the Midwest and married a Romanian? Wonder how they met?
> 
> Yes they sound terribly mismatched, but they are still fun and I'd LOVE to own them.


hollow - you crack me up with that statement. I hate to say it, but Evander's sounds just like this comedian I saw in a comedy club on amateur night.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Did the old Evander and Velma have fangs? I have them but still can't remember at all. I know they are more gray but I can't remember their teeth. I like the new color but the voices are terrible, I'll stick with my old voices for sure. 
Also the lucky people who get the skelly dog tomorrow or soon can you post pics, I'm really anxious to see him !!


----------



## ThAnswr

boneybabe13 said:


> I think that they added some pictures at the site that may hint at other upcoming items... I love the vases/urns shown with the Lady in Black:
> 
> View attachment 160623


I lust after those urns!!!
[/QUOTE]

Those urns are beautiful. I'll take 6, please.


----------



## 22606

disembodiedvoice said:


> Did the old Evander and Velma have fangs? I have them but still can't remember at all.


I still have the last digital catalog saved, so it's easy enough to do this, rather than you having to dig to find them:








In addition to the coloring, the new ones seem to also have a different look to their faces:


----------



## Spookywolf

Glad I held off on ordering the scarecrow from Spirit because I like the new version of him better on GR this year. As far as mouth movement on this freaky guy, it doesn't bother me, after all his mouth is sewn shut! LOL! I don't know what it is about this prop's creepy face, but I just gotta have him! Does anyone know if you can turn off the sound and just have the lights on the eyes working for these props? Or do they function together, everything on or everything off? I'm just worried he might be too loud for my neighborhood, and might have to turn him off. Maybe I can muzzle him somehow...

BTW, Garthgoyle, thanks for mentioning the name of that group. I watched the video of the flaming pumpkin prop and was wondering about the really cool music in the background. I'll have to go check them out!


----------



## hallorenescene

hollow, I agree, they work for me too. I would love them for my haunt this year
garth, i'm not into candles, but those candles posted make a nice contrast to the lib.
hollow, you never know, maybe you will find one at goodwill


----------



## frogkid11

Garthgoyle, thanks for posting those two pics for the comparison of Evander and Velma - I am definitely liking the look of the newest busts over the previous ones. Now I just wish something could be done about his voice. I also like that their eyes don't blink red anymore -makes them really appear as if they are statues that have come to life.


----------



## RCIAG

Evander & Velma look meaner this year. I also like that their eyes aren't red. Flashing red eyes seem cliche, the white seems more in line with their coloring too.


----------



## 22606

Spookywolf said:


> BTW, Garthgoyle, thanks for mentioning the name of that group. I watched the video of the flaming pumpkin prop and was wondering about the really cool music in the background. I'll have to go check them out!


You're welcome, Spookywolf. That song is off of _Vampyre_, which is a good starting point if you want to get a feel for what the group is like.



frogkid11 said:


> Garthgoyle, thanks for posting those two pics for the comparison of Evander and Velma - I am definitely liking the look of the newest busts over the previous ones. Now I just wish something could be done about his voice. I also like that their eyes don't blink red anymore -makes them really appear as if they are statues that have come to life.


Sure thing, frogkid. I also prefer the look of the new ones; they just seem more menacing.


----------



## 22606

I rewatched the preview and just noticed something else, that there is also a black skeleton (well, at least no one can call Grandin Road racist). Of course, I am liking this one a lot.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Garthgoyle, if thats a new prop it would look great with those William-Sonoma skeleton items they have this year.

I looked at GR's facebook page today hoping to see more, but nothing that hasn't been posted. What is it 5 days to go?

BTW looking at the photo you posted, what's that spidery thing in the background?


----------



## hallorenescene

garth, I also am glad you posted both pics. I like both statues, but because of my theme this year, I would opt with the newer ones. and until you mentioned it, I didn't notice the color of the skelly. I have a white one, now I want a black one.


----------



## Windborn

UPS is holding our skeledog hostage! Delivery date was moved to tomorrow


----------



## awokennightmare

I'm liking the look of that black Skeleton!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

ooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

do we all have to start spray painting our skellies black now? why didn't i think of this before?

that is AWESOME! 



Garthgoyle said:


> I rewatched the preview and just noticed something else, that there is also a black skeleton (well, at least no one can call Grandin Road racist). Of course, I am liking this one a lot.
> 
> View attachment 160697


----------



## Guest

Windborn said:


> UPS is holding our skeledog hostage! Delivery date was moved to tomorrow


Me too. I am guessing USPS will be bringing the lil guy tomorrow!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

mine isn't shipping until 9-9. LUCKY!



Windborn said:


> UPS is holding our skeledog hostage! Delivery date was moved to tomorrow


----------



## Velvet Vampire

My 7lb cat getting to know Roscoe.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

what! NO FAIR!

how did you get your dog already! LOL



p.s. i love him. and your kitty is super adorable! 



Velvet Vampire said:


> My 7lb cat getting to know Roscoe.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

just noticed kitty is smelling doggie's behind. lol. 




Velvet Vampire said:


> My 7lb cat getting to know Roscoe.


----------



## 22606

wednesdayaddams said:


> just noticed kitty is smelling doggie's behind. lol.


That, or maybe it's backing up to retreat from a gas attack...

The cat looks just as much of a prop as the dog in the first picture (if anyone has ever seen the _Ghoulies_ series of films, tell me that it doesn't bear at least a slight resemblance to the furry one).

Jokes aside, the skeleton dog is amazing.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

My skeletal dog arrived today, but haven't had a chance yet to open the box and take a look.


----------



## Guest

So cool! Thank you so much for posting the lil guy! Cannot wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Velvet Vampire

Thanks, Wednesday. The cat is a shaved Persian named "Sweetie", and she did, indeed, sniff the Skelly Dog's butt. She's not dumb. She was just tired of me sitting there with my ipad in her face, telling her to do something cute. lol. Garth, I never saw Ghoulies. Now I'm going to have to. 

I ordered the Dog on July 4, within an hour or so of the items coming online. So I guess my order was one of the first ones filled. 

A few details: He's wearing a Seasons USA tag, and he's called Bonez the Hungry Hound. I have their wholesale catalog, and have looked on the Seasons site, and he's not listed on either. 

His head will rotate a full 360 degrees, but won't turn from left to right. His jaw is moveable. He has lots of screws in his legs and hips. I've loosened a few, but can't get him to sit in a realistic position. Still, he is a great looking prop. I highly recommend him.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

that is awesome! thanks for the details. 





Velvet Vampire said:


> Thanks, Wednesday. The cat is a shaved Persian named "Sweetie", and she did, indeed, sniff the Skelly Dog's butt. She's not dumb. She was just tired of me sitting there with my ipad in her face, telling her to do something cute. lol. Garth, I never saw Ghoulies. Now I'm going to have to.
> 
> I ordered the Dog on July 4, within an hour or so of the items coming online. So I guess my order was one of the first ones filled.
> 
> A few details: He's wearing a Seasons USA tag, and he's called Bonez the Hungry Hound. I have their wholesale catalog, and have looked on the Seasons site, and he's not listed on either.
> 
> His head will rotate a full 360 degrees, but won't turn from left to right. His jaw is moveable. He has lots of screws in his legs and hips. I've loosened a few, but can't get him to sit in a realistic position. Still, he is a great looking prop. I highly recommend him.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I am SO glad I ordered two instead of one and another prop. Your dog looks fantastic and way more realistic than the Boney Barney I have. Your photo will sell more of him I bet as people were waiting to see what it looked like from a haunters photo. 

I feel like this is xmas in July. Saturday my creepy hands from ABC Distrib arrive, Monday the Collections Etc bumblebee light strands come, and Tuesday my GR puppies show up. Somewhere in the next week or so the Twisted Cake cookbook from Amazon comes and I have a mask and a few things from Halloween Asylum due in August. Nothing terribly expensive at all but exciting to me all the same. This early shopping is really having me looking forward to halloween this year. I usually get one big prop but am waiting to see what comes out in the next month before deciding what that might be. Right now the LIB is high on the list. I'm pretty well set on home decor items so don't think HomeGoods will get much of my halloween funds this year.


----------



## Spookywolf

Velvet Vampire, your skelly dog pics look even better than the ones I saw on GR's site (seriously!) Now I HAVE to get one of those.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hallorenescene

velvet, that is a very pretty cat. and the dog is very cool


----------



## Spookywolf

hallorenescene said:


> velvet, that is a very pretty cat. and the dog is very cool


"If that cat could talk what tales he'd tell
About Della and the Dealer and the dog as well
But the cat was cool and he never said a mumblin' word..."

Sorry Hallorenescene, but that song just popped into my head after I read your post! Couldn't help myself!


----------



## awokennightmare

I'm so torn! I still can't decide what to get!


----------



## Windborn

Mailman came as I was leaving to run errands. Got these two quick pics of the new puppy!















Sorry about the upside down. No idea why it is that way! Will fix when I get home to the real computer!


----------



## Guest

For $29, he is a great deal! Love the pics! I am currently awaiting mine...USPS come on! Come on!


----------



## Penumbra

UPS just might get a march on their HQ from a ton of angry members if they don't hurry up.


----------



## Guest

Penumbra said:


> UPS just might get a march on their HQ from a ton of angry members if they don't hurry up.


He is here! Yay! Time to party with skelly dog!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Hollow do you have "real" dogs? I have 3. Only ordered 1 skelly dog so far. HMMM. Do I need two more? 

(can you tell I am trying to justify buying more of the dogs? ) 




hollow said:


> For $29, he is a great deal! Love the pics! I am currently awaiting mine...USPS come on! Come on!


----------



## Guest

wednesdayaddams said:


> Hollow do you have "real" dogs? I have 3. Only ordered 1 skelly dog so far. HMMM. Do I need two more?
> 
> (can you tell I am trying to justify buying more of the dogs? )


lol we have 2 real dogs...a terrier mix boy and a lab mix girl. 

Truthfully, I LOVE this prop. Although not a big prop, he is decent sized for $29.

He has a leash and looks really great for the price. Thanks to those who have posted pics of him...it is so much better to see how a prop looks IRL than trusting a website's photos.

I am gonna put him with the Deadwalker Couple. ( I know I am a jerk for buying that couple...I really do feel bad. But they are just so neat!)

Wednesday, we all need 2 of these babies, at least. I was trying to justify a pack of them, too. It's a prop to watch for low stock since I think everybody here agrees he will sell out. 

I believe GR is launching their Halloween Haven July 31st, so let's keep and eye on the lil fellow, shall we?


----------



## Guest

Velvet Vampire said:


> Thanks, Wednesday. The cat is a shaved Persian named "Sweetie", and she did, indeed, sniff the Skelly Dog's butt. She's not dumb. She was just tired of me sitting there with my ipad in her face, telling her to do something cute. lol. Garth, I never saw Ghoulies. Now I'm going to have to.
> 
> I ordered the Dog on July 4, within an hour or so of the items coming online. So I guess my order was one of the first ones filled.
> 
> A few details: He's wearing a Seasons USA tag, and he's called Bonez the Hungry Hound. I have their wholesale catalog, and have looked on the Seasons site, and he's not listed on either.
> 
> His head will rotate a full 360 degrees, but won't turn from left to right. His jaw is moveable. He has lots of screws in his legs and hips. I've loosened a few, but can't get him to sit in a realistic position. Still, he is a great looking prop. I highly recommend him.



I was gonna come ask you about that- loosening his screws to see if he/she could perhaps"sit." I am too scared that I will break him so I am just gonna let him be...for now.

How awesome will he be? Really awesome. I am def putting a bone in his mouth for h'ween. He needs feeding up.


----------



## Windborn

Some better pics now that I am home. He is quite poseable - can stand, sit and "sit up". The jaw and head move as well. 
Here he is with my lifesize Walgreens skelly








Giving kisses!








And a closer look at that face!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Hollow so glad to hear you have some real furbabies. 

He does look great and yes, I think I will get a few more. I don't have the deadwalker couple. I have the other dancing couple from last year I think they're called dearly departed or something. But my skelly dogs would be displayed with either my props or skeleton anyway.

no judgment on buying the deadwalker. i would never have known about this rip off if it weren't for this forum and that is not my battle to fight. so enjoy your purchase. it's done. 

i am honestly hoping that GR has some other things, and I am hoping that crystal ball is for sale. I doubt it, because it seems too much of a digitally enhanced item in the video. but i still hold out some hope. and yes, i am excited to see what else comes out. i do love the flaming black pumpkin, the reaper lawn stakes and the witch with the hat that flips back to reveal a candy dish for this year. 

but i guess i will see what happens next wednesday! 

yankee candle pissed me off so they're not getting any of my cash this year. oh well. more for grandin road! 




hollow said:


> lol we have 2 real dogs...a terrier mix boy and a lab mix girl.
> 
> Truthfully, I LOVE this prop. Although not a big prop, he is decent sized for $29.
> 
> He has a leash and looks really great for the price. Thanks to those who have posted pics of him...it is so much better to see how a prop looks IRL than trusting a website's photos.
> 
> I am gonna put him with the Deadwalker Couple. ( I know I am a jerk for buying that couple...I really do feel bad. But they are just so neat!)
> 
> Wednesday, we all need 2 of these babies, at least. I was trying to justify a pack of them, too. It's a prop to watch for low stock since I think everybody here agrees he will sell out.
> 
> I believe GR is launching their Halloween Haven July 31st, so let's keep and eye on the lil fellow, shall we?


----------



## Guest

Windborn said:


> Some better pics now that I am home. He is quite poseable - can stand, sit and "sit up". The jaw and head move as well.
> Here he is with my lifesize Walgreens skelly
> View attachment 160827
> 
> 
> Giving kisses!
> View attachment 160828
> 
> 
> And a closer look at that face!
> View attachment 160829


Too awesome! How did you get him to move and pose? Did you loosen his screws? Thanks!


----------



## 22606

hollow said:


> I am gonna put him with the Deadwalker Couple. ( I know I am a jerk for buying that couple...I really do feel bad. But they are just so neat!)


_You_ didn't rip the creator off, so don't feel bad. In actuality, most Halloween props are spawned by copying someone else's design to an extent; a tweak here and there, a new creation that was based off of something prior. How do you think that the first person in history to have made a Grim Reaper figure would feel? I mean, look at all those sumb!tches out there now...

3 days and some hours until the Haven opens its gates and unleashes darkness upon the land


----------



## wednesdayaddams

hollow you guys are having way too much fun over there! 



hollow said:


> Too awesome! How did you get him to move and pose? Did you loosen his screws? Thanks!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

counting the days! 



Garthgoyle said:


> _You_ didn't rip the creator off, so don't feel bad. In actuality, most Halloween props are spawned by copying someone else's design to an extent; a tweak here and there, a new creation that was based off of something prior. How do you think that the first person in history to have made a Grim Reaper figure would feel? I mean, look at all those sumb!tches out there now...
> 
> 3 days and some hours until the Haven opens its gates and unleashes darkness upon the land


----------



## Guest

Garthgoyle said:


> _You_ didn't rip the creator off, so don't feel bad. In actuality, most Halloween props are spawned by copying someone else's design to an extent; a tweak here and there, a new creation that was based off of something prior. How do you think that the first person in history to have made a Grim Reaper figure would feel? I mean, look at all those sumb!tches out there now...
> 
> 3 days and some hours until the Haven opens its gates and unleashes darkness upon the land


I am so excited! I don't have the funds to buy anything major, but just looking at the haven is good enough for me!

But the Deadwalkers are such an exact copy...I mean it is just so obvious. And so well know by the Dark Lord of H'ween, Pumpkinrot. He let everybody know what was what...*hollow slinks away to caress Mrs Deadwalker's dress in dark garage, alone. Weeping tears of shame mixed with tears of joy.*

I wish we could have a big reveal party for GR. Everybody wear a costume and bring a dish or drink to pass. Like a Superbowl party, but a h'ween reveal party! Except we all live hundreds or thousands of miles apart.


----------



## Guest

wednesdayaddams said:


> hollow you guys are having way too much fun over there!


Until I try to pose my skelly dog and break a limb off! yipe yipe yipe!


----------



## 22606

hollow said:


> I am so excited! I don't have the funds to buy anything major, but just looking at the haven is good enough for me!
> 
> I wish we could have a big reveal party for GR. Everybody wear a costume and bring a dish or drink to pass. Like a Superbowl party, but a h'ween reveal party! Except we all live hundreds or thousands of miles apart.


You sound _way_ too chipper about being poor... Here, I'll gladly offer some of my bitterness, and the best part is that it is free of charge

That would be tight. If anyone here is secretly a millionaire, it's time to step forward and get everyone's schedules coordinated for the huge bash that you are now planning on throwing in our honor...


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Hollow it would be great if we could all get together. Maybe some day someone will start a regional thread and some of us might be closer than we think! 

I guess we can all have a drink together in spirit, next week on the 31st at Midnight Wednesday morning, when GR (or hopefully) releases the entire line for this year. Now that would be fun! 



hollow said:


> I am so excited! I don't have the funds to buy anything major, but just looking at the haven is good enough for me!
> 
> But the Deadwalkers are such an exact copy...I mean it is just so obvious. And so well know by the Dark Lord of H'ween, Pumpkinrot. He let everybody know what was what...*hollow slinks away to caress Mrs Deadwalker's dress in dark garage, alone. Weeping tears of shame mixed with tears of joy.*
> 
> I wish we could have a big reveal party for GR. Everybody wear a costume and bring a dish or drink to pass. Like a Superbowl party, but a h'ween reveal party! Except we all live hundreds or thousands of miles apart.


----------



## Windborn

I didn't have to loosen anything. They are loose enough that you can move them with little trouble. 
I even managed to get him posed free standing on his hind legs - until the cat came in the room and knocked him over!


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Garthgoyle said:


> I still have the last digital catalog saved, so it's easy enough to do this, rather than you having to dig to find them:
> View attachment 160654
> 
> 
> In addition to the coloring, the new ones seem to also have a different look to their faces:
> View attachment 160653


oh wow! thanks for posting the comparison pics. I never would have dug mine out, they are back in their box with styrofoam around them and everything way up high in my storage room so I really do appreciate this. Plus it makes me feel better about the old ones I have , I thought I liked the new color better but turns out I don't , I don't like Velmas new hair do either , the only part I like better is the fangs but I can live with that .


----------



## hallorenescene

windborn, that picture is to rich. they look like they belong together. bad to the bone boys for sure


----------



## awokennightmare

GR Posted a bunch of new videos to their Youtube page!

http://www.youtube.com/user/GrandinRoad/videos


----------



## 22606

Thanks for the announcement, awokennightmare.

It turns out that the urn is actually part of an (awesome) animated prop:





The dummy is both spooky and hilarious:


----------



## Wolfbeard

The wilting roses are awesome! That is a must have item!

Eric


----------



## Guest

OMG thanks! LOVELOVELOVE!!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Wolfbeard said:


> The wilting roses are awesome! That is a must have item!
> 
> Eric


Agreed. A well-executed effect, and not overdone (though the cracking / glass-breaking sound-effect seems a bit too loud.)


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Love the roses! Anyone know the price yet?


----------



## Hilda

I am in love with Larry. He needs to come home with me.


----------



## 22606

Pumpkinprincess said:


> Love the roses! Anyone know the price yet?


They are not listed for sale at the moment, nor is the dummy; a couple more days of waiting with bated breath (be sure to exhale on occasion)


----------



## Penumbra

awokennightmare said:


> GR Posted a bunch of new videos to their Youtube page!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/GrandinRoad/videos


I feel like I'm the only one that has noticed the Pop Up Ghost.


----------



## CCdalek

Penumbra said:


> I feel like I'm the only one that has noticed the Pop Up Ghost.


I was wondering why nobody was talking about that one as well. I think it looks like an interesting prop, but in general I kind of think of ghosts as slow-moving. Not fast like this one. I guess that adds to the scare factor though. If it is $100 like the Pop up Zombie at Spirit, I don't think it would be worth it. I like that kind of faceless ghost though, so if it is a reasonable price I may buy it.


----------



## screamqueen2012

ok somebody get the busts and tell us how they are..........gonna own those roses, just awesome...woo woo thanx for posting...


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

CCdalek said:


> I was wondering why nobody was talking about that one as well. I think it looks like an interesting prop, but in general I kind of think of ghosts as slow-moving. Not fast like this one. I guess that adds to the scare factor though. If it is $100 like the Pop up Zombie at Spirit, I don't think it would be worth it. I like that kind of faceless ghost though, so if it is a reasonable price I may buy it.


The main thing I didn't like about the pop-up ghost is that the soundtrack telegraphs the scare. It starts playing before there's any movement by the prop.


----------



## screamqueen2012

i kinda think all the soundtracks are a little corny myself.......lol


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

OMG the roses are a must have! So here we are kind of complaining how the GR ladies for example all have the same basic face and like not much new except for their clothing, and they come out with the skeleton dog and the roses! I just got my dogs today BTW, a day earlier than UPS announced. 

Great little guys and a perfect pet for some of my props. The bones look a bit tender, more like Wallies than Costco skeleton material, although I think not as fragile as Wallies. One of my hind legs looks like the seam could be a problem down the road. So just want to caution people when handling. Very cool looking prop though and personally I love the size.


----------



## hallorenescene

I like the pop up ghost. remember the ghost librarian on ghost busters, she wasn't slow moving. she was awesome. I like the roses, and the spell casting witch says such cool stuff. and larry is a sweetheart


----------



## Guest

Don't they launch Halloween Haven 31 July? Hmmm??


----------



## hallorenescene

I just got a notice they are launching it july 31st.


----------



## ThAnswr

Got my skeleton dog yesterday. He's an amazing prop and at $29 and free shipping, he's even more amazing. For a little skeleton dog, he does have "character".


----------



## halloween333

I NEED that interactive dummy!!!!!! I've ALWAYS wanted a ventriloquist immunity Hallowen prop and it has finally been made!


----------



## awokennightmare

The sneak peek is today! I'm pumped to see whats coming!


----------



## Hilda

Way back on this thread, a discussion was started about whether Grandin Road accepts PayPal. I read a few pages, but didn't see if anyone was finally successful using that option. There seemed to be some trouble with orders going through. Anyone reading this, who made a recent purchase, use PayPal?!

Thanks.


----------



## 22606

halloween333 said:


> I NEED that interactive dummy!!!!!! I've ALWAYS wanted a ventriloquist immunity Hallowen prop and it has finally been made!


I like the dummy, but it would be better if not mounted to a stand. I didn't know that ventriloquists are given diplomatic immunity... 



awokennightmare said:


> The sneak peek is today! I'm pumped to see whats coming!


Tomorrow, isn't it?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

GR has posted a few of the preview items on the website now with prices. For example: Interactive Vampire busts - $129; Scarecrow - $69; Flaming Pumpkin - $59; Neon Inflatable Ghosts - $89 - $199. No wilting flowers yet.

and July 31, Wednesday, is the Big Release Date.


----------



## CCdalek

Tomorrow is the day!  I can't wait to see what else they have in store for us.


----------



## frogkid11

CCdalek said:


> Tomorrow is the day!  I can't wait to see what else they have in store for us.


AMEN to that. It seems the 31st is taking FOR-EVER to get here!!!

Note to the gods of Grandin Road - PLEASE, oh PLEASE let that Headless Horseman prop be back for sale this year.


----------



## Evil Elf

Who else is going to sleep like a child on Christmas Eve tonight? As in, your mind is going to be running non-stop wondering what could be in the preview. Then, after eventually falling asleep, you wake up to remember what today is and rush to the computer.

Now I just hope they show it first thing in the morning and not keep us waiting for hours.


----------



## frogkid11

Gemmy's#1Fan said:


> Who else is going to sleep like a child on Christmas Eve tonight? As in, your mind is going to be running non-stop wondering what could be in the preview. Then, after eventually falling asleep, you wake up to remember what today is and rush to the computer.
> 
> Now I just hope they show it first thing in the morning and not keep us waiting for hours.


That will definitely be me. I'm even toying with the possibility of staying up late enough to see if it's posted just after midnight. Anyone else for a late night and a pumpkin latte?


----------



## Guest

Last year GR had new stuff on their website in the late evening.

They had the digital halloween catalog online hidden under catalogs for awhile.

I found it by searching for generic terms, like "witch" and "vampire." Items that were being released under the Haven showed up, but the Haven wasn't up yet.

Garthgoyle saved last years digital halloween catalog and posted from it a few days ago.

Watch for the catalog, they may have it up early again. Here is the link to the catalog page. Nothing yet, my darlings...*hissing* we shall abide...


http://www.grandinroad.com/GrandinRoad/US/Global/online-catalogs/landing-path

Here's last years catalog to pass the time: http://www.grandinroad.com/wcsstore/images/GrandinRoad/ecatalogs/viewer.html?sku=00be4ae2


----------



## Hilda

Hollow... that is too funny. I was just doing that detective work. I remembered you shared that with me last year. LOL


----------



## ThePirateHouse

The clock arrived today! It is awesome!! The sound quality is crystal clear too. My favorite prop from GR so far. Did get the ventriloquist and dummy, Bone Jett and the dog. Just an FYI Kmart has the single guitar and banjo players for only $49. That is the best price I have seen.
Grandin Road has set the bar really high. Can't wait to see the Haven's premiere.


----------



## Guest

Yep! Yep! Yep!


----------



## Guest

Hilda said:


> Hollow... that is too funny. I was just doing that detective work. I remembered you shared that with me last year. LOL


We shall be there together soon! If you see it, you better post the link. No fair buying up all the cool stuff while the rest of us are sleeping! j/k


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Hollow I was just about to post a message wondering if anyone was planning on checking out Grandin Road at midnight? 

I'll fall asleep, but I wake up once a night so I'm guessing I will be hitting GR around 2 this morning. 

Haven't found anything new yet as of 7:45 eastern. 




hollow said:


> View attachment 161351
> 
> 
> 
> Yep! Yep! Yep!


----------



## awokennightmare

I think GR has posted samples on their Youtube. They have sound samples of "Scarecrow Figure", Silas the Animated Scarecrow Figure", and Motion-activated Headless Horsemen".

http://www.youtube.com/user/GrandinRoad/videos


----------



## kimcfadd

I could be wrong, but I think you can see the new stuff now.
Example -







Just click on the Halloween Haven Banner on the main page. Then scroll to the very bottom.
You'll see the following links:
Shop
Patience Brewster Halloween Collection Outdoor Decor Animated & Life-size Figures Skeletons Pumpkins Witches Zombies Spiders Ghosts Cats & Bats Creepy Hands Mummies Vampires Costumes & Accessories Entertaining Supplies Fall Decor 
Sorry if this stuff has all been seen.


----------



## frogkid11

OMG!!!! You are right...those are the new items, and the Headless Horseman is back this year!!!!!!

Hollow....where are you??????


----------



## Evil Elf

I was just there too! I rushed here to spread the news and saw others had done it first. Anyway, it's finally here!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

thanks kim you are right!



kimcfadd said:


> I could be wrong, but I think you can see the new stuff now.
> Example -
> View attachment 161352
> 
> Just click on the Halloween Haven Banner on the main page. Then scroll to the very bottom.
> You'll see the following links:
> Shop
> Patience Brewster Halloween Collection Outdoor Decor Animated & Life-size Figures Skeletons Pumpkins Witches Zombies Spiders Ghosts Cats & Bats Creepy Hands Mummies Vampires Costumes & Accessories Entertaining Supplies Fall Decor
> Sorry if this stuff has all been seen.


----------



## frogkid11

Everyone!! There is an email that is out there asking for you to take a 5-10 minute on-line survey and when you complete it, you will receive 20% off sitewide!! I have my Headless Horseman in my cart and the code for the coupon and it covers almost all of the $150 shipping. If you are going to order any of the new stuff, take the survey and get the coupon.


----------



## CCdalek

frogkid11 said:


> Everyone!! There is an email that is out there asking for you to take a 5-10 minute on-line survey and when you complete it, you will receive 20% off sitewide!! I have my Headless Horseman in my cart and the code for the coupon and it covers almost all of the $150 shipping. If you are going to order any of the new stuff, take the survey and get the coupon.


I haven't gotten an e-mail about a survey yet.  Hopefully I will get one soon so I can buy something.


----------



## 22606

CCdalek said:


> I haven't gotten an e-mail about a survey yet.  Hopefully I will get one soon so I can buy something.


Nor have I.

To see the new items, click the link and scroll to the bottom, then select a category: http://www.grandinroad.com/halloween-haven/


Edit: I got the e-mail a little after this post and did the survey (in the most [email protected] manner possible, completing _only_ what they required of me). The coupon code is good until August 7, for those curious.


----------



## Guest

frogkid11 said:


> OMG!!!! You are right...those are the new items, and the Headless Horseman is back this year!!!!!!
> 
> Hollow....where are you??????


I am here! And I took the survey! But I can't find the Wilting Black Roses...I even have the sku and I still can't find it.

I LOVE the Headless Dancing Couple- but $399? Yikes!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

hallow they're under entertaining and decor




hollow said:


> I am here! And I took the survey! But I can't find the Wilting Black Roses...I even have the sku and I still can't find it.
> 
> I LOVE the Headless Dancing Couple- but $399? Yikes!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

http://www.grandinroad.com/wilting-...trib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=31&redirect=y


----------



## Guest

wednesdayaddams said:


> http://www.grandinroad.com/wilting-...trib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=31&redirect=y


Thank you so much! I have been looking forever and couldn't find them~!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Still working my way through the items, but so far I'm impressed by this year's offerings.

Love that they've brought back Celtic cross-styled gravestones! (Don't know if these are the same ones that GR had sold several years ago?)

And I'm seriously loving the Yard Raven figures too!

Lots of new stuff this year.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

i love everything too but the prices! ouch! $600 for the headless horseman! wow. i guess i'll just have to dream...


----------



## Cloe

I agree about the headless couple..love 'em but not the price. Saw quite a few things I really like. The witch hand candle holder is calling out to me along with the wilting roses. The scarecrow they have this year looks a lot better than last year too.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

me has the witch candle holder in me shopping cart. LOL






Cloe said:


> I agree about the headless couple..love 'em but not the price. Saw quite a few things I really like. The witch hand candle holder is calling out to me along with the wilting roses. The scarecrow they have this year looks a lot better than last year too.


----------



## Penumbra

I personally think Grandin Road has the best props to offer this year. They're starting to outdo Spirit in quality! (But not so much in prices.) I really like the Silas scarecrow figure.

Another question: does Grandin Road have stores? I could have sworn I saw "Online only" markers on some items, as if GR has retail stores. I could be wrong though...


----------



## Guest

Me too. I am looking thru the costume section right now. It seems really high end this year, but it is lovely!

They did good this year! Lots of new stuff. *now we begin the long wait for the sales*

I am getting those wilting flowers, def!

Frogkid, enjoy you Headless Horseman! That is a wonderful prop!


----------



## Guest

wednesdayaddams said:


> i love everything too but the prices! ouch! $600 for the headless horseman! wow. i guess i'll just have to dream...


We will go wait in the corner for the sales wednesdayaddams!


----------



## Hilda

Just got back from the park with the kids and was settling in to wait for midnight.... LOL Here we go!

Thank you for the heads up about the survey. I hope I have that email.


----------



## Guest

I soooooo want the Headless Horseman.


----------



## Guest

Hilda said:


> Just got back from the park with the kids and was settling in to wait for midnight.... LOL Here we go!
> 
> Thank you for the heads up about the survey. I hope I have that email.


The email says "Talk to Us" in case you are looking thru and don't see it.

One of the questions was: "Would you use a Grandin Road credit card?" "No! NEVER! I would never use a GR credit card to buy everything in sight!"

Hilda they have your candlesticks! No crystal ball tho.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

me with a GR credit card.............now that is scary! 

i am so bummed. please crystal ball show up on the website! i have 4 of the red flameless tapers in my cart 




hollow said:


> The email says "Talk to Us" in case you are looking thru and don't see it.
> 
> One of the questions was: "Would you use a Grandin Road credit card?" "No! NEVER! I would never use a GR credit card to buy everything in sight!"
> 
> Hilda they have your candlesticks! No crystal ball tho.


----------



## 22606

Not a bad thing, but the colored skeletons remind me of the various boneheads in the _Castlevania_ games

The metal lace hurricane with glass sleeve is one gorgeous candleholder that looks straight out of _The Addams Family_; this and the urn of wilting roses would look fabulous together, in my opinion.

Something that struck me as interesting is that they are offering a carved pumpkin replica of one of Ray Villafane's works, who has had threads devoted to his incredible pumpkin carvings at this very forum.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

i have the red skelly in my cart. not sure tho if i just want to paint one of the ones i already have. hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm




Garthgoyle said:


> Not a bad thing, but the colored skeletons remind me of the various boneheads in the _Castlevania_ games
> 
> The metal lace hurricane with glass sleeve is one gorgeous candleholder that looks straight out of _The Addams Family_; this and the urn of wilting roses would look fabulous together, in my opinion.
> 
> Something that struck me as interesting is that they are offering a carved pumpkin replica of one of Ray Villafane's works, who has had threads devoted to his incredible pumpkin carvings at this very forum.


----------



## 22606

wednesdayaddams said:


> i am so bummed. please crystal ball show up on the website! i have 4 of the red flameless tapers in my cart


I doubt that they are going to stock that, wednesday, but there are some on eBay (this is one example) and Design Toscano has the 'Dragons of Corfu Castle' Mystic Glass Globe, which could certainly work as a crystal ball.


----------



## Guest

Grandin Road really needs to offer some sort of payment plan like QVC and HSN do. Give me at least two or three months to make equal payments and I'll be all over the headless horseman and some other stuff. It's too hard to go for that large of an amount all at once.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

thanks garth! those are awesome!



Garthgoyle said:


> I doubt that they are going to stock that, wednesday, but there are some on eBay (this is one example) and Design Toscano has the 'Dragons of Corfu Castle' Mystic Glass Globe, which could certainly work as a crystal ball.


----------



## 22606

Sid_Matthew said:


> Grandin Road really needs to offer some sort of payment plan like QVC and HSN do. Give me at least two or three months to make equal payments and I'll be all over the headless horseman and some other stuff. It's too hard to go for that large of an amount all at once.


That would be nice. Even without a crystal ball, I can predict that many people are going to head into bankrupty due to their purchasing at Grandin Road, Spirit, and such (Hopefully, no one from here.)

You're welcome, wednesday.


----------



## Matt1

Anyone got a picture of what their headless horseman looks like? I don't think I have seen it before...


----------



## Tarker Midnight

I went to the site straight away looking for that crystal ball and didn't find it. I thought maybe I'd overlooked it but it seems others were looking for it too and it's not available. Maybe it'll show up later? In the meantime, last week I ordered a set of 3 lighted mercury glass spheres from QVC. I thought that if you saw them from a distance they might look kinda like crystal balls. However, I'd much rather have the one from the GR videos--no comparison! Anyway, I did see a whole lot of great stuff at GR!


----------



## Guest

Matt said:


> Anyone got a picture of what their headless horseman looks like? I don't think I have seen it before...




http://www.grandinroad.com/motion-a...549824?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=6


----------



## frogkid11

Sid_Matthew said:


> Grandin Road really needs to offer some sort of payment plan like QVC and HSN do. Give me at least two or three months to make equal payments and I'll be all over the headless horseman and some other stuff. It's too hard to go for that large of an amount all at once.


Hey Sid, I did see at the bottom of the site (on the main page) that they have a link to the Bill Me Later option. If you are not familiar already, it's the program offered via PayPal but I've only seen it offered on Ebay. I have used it many times as it allows you to pay off your purchase within 6 months at 0% as long your purchase is $99 or above. If you do not pay it in full in 6 months, they bill you the interest you would have paid each month - so there is the motivation to get it paid off. Check out the link and see if that option works for you.


----------



## Guest

Tarker Midnight said:


> I went to the site straight away looking for that crystal ball and didn't find it. I thought maybe I'd overlooked it but it seems others were looking for it too and it's not available. Maybe it'll show up later? In the meantime, last week I ordered a set of 3 lighted mercury glass spheres from QVC. I thought that if you saw them from a distance they might look kinda like crystal balls. However, I'd much rather have the one from the GR videos--no comparison! Anyway, I did see a whole lot of great stuff at GR!


I am gonna go look at those mercury spheres- mercury anything rocks at h'ween.



Garthgoyle said:


> That would be nice. Even without a crystal ball, I can predict that many people are going to head into bankrupty due to their purchasing at Grandin Road, Spirit, and such (Hopefully, no one from here.)
> 
> You're welcome, wednesday.


Bankruptcy, no. Ramen noodle casserole, yes. 




Sid_Matthew said:


> Grandin Road really needs to offer some sort of payment plan like QVC and HSN do. Give me at least two or three months to make equal payments and I'll be all over the headless horseman and some other stuff. It's too hard to go for that large of an amount all at once.


It is. I guess Grandin Road and Frontgate don't need our couch pennies, they have the exec's wives and sundry to buy their fab items!



wednesdayaddams said:


> i have the red skelly in my cart. not sure tho if i just want to paint one of the ones i already have. hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


The red skelly looks really good. If you paint one of your own red, I believe it would be just as fabulous!


I really want the Vintage Bride, It sorta looks like Terra's "Beloved" and I want to throw her against a tombstone and put a blue spotlight on her!


----------



## Zombiesmash

Got my 20% off code and I'm probably going to bite the bullet on the Lady in Black and Ventriloquist. I really, really love the Silas Scarecrow, but I have a Harvester from Spirit already. It seems like I'd like this prop more but I guess I should be...ugh...practical. lol.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

so is the vintage bride the same one that has been on there for a week or so? or is there another, new bride?

i will be watching for sales on some of them, like the lady in black (since someone wont' give her to me!)






hollow said:


> I am gonna go look at those mercury spheres- mercury anything rocks at h'ween.
> 
> 
> 
> Bankruptcy, no. Ramen noodle casserole, yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is. I guess Grandin Road and Frontgate don't need our couch pennies, they have the exec's wives and sundry to buy their fab items!
> 
> 
> 
> The red skelly looks really good. If you paint one of your own red, I believe it would be just as fabulous!
> 
> 
> I really want the Vintage Bride, It sorta looks like Terra's "Beloved" and I want to throw her against a tombstone and put a blue spotlight on her!


----------



## mamadada

The video is the coolest!!! I actually have those gothic candlesticks on my dr table year round! Didn't know they were gothic! DH would hate that.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

not to get off topic but pier 1 has some awesome tapers and they are cheap! they have black led tapers (they are awesome and i think 12.95). they have a bride and groom candle (tapers) as well as some small led tealights that are round (like a magic 8 ball) and they spell out "boo" in rhinestones. I just looked at a few things and i never go to pier one but the website said these things are in stock at my local store. they will go GREAT with my GR stuff and candleabras!


----------



## hallorenescene

wow! so some really cool stuff. so is this it, or will there still be more at midnight? I want more. last year about the only two props I maybe would have liked but didn't get were the stone lady and serena. but I got pretty much what I wanted. thanks to a good friend and forum member, I got Vincent who I really, really like a whole bunch. well, i'll be waiting for the sales again. got my sight set on a few things. now, about those roses, they would have been awesome in my adamms style haunt last year. oh well. andddd, gr outdid themselves on the video once again. I want that cool stove top hat. does the prop wearing it come with it?


----------



## Hilda

Ohhhhhhhhhhh I know I can't afford them... but I soooo want the Burtonesque Trees!!!!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Whoever does the buying for Grandin Road has a great sense of humor and/or is a creeper.  The Lifelike Scary Peeper prop is a riot. Definite potential for some highly amusing Halloween pranks with this one.


----------



## 22606

mamadada said:


> I actually have those gothic candlesticks on my dr table year round! Didn't know they were gothic! DH would hate that.


Really? What is wrong with anything that is considered 'gothic'? Lots of the decor is high-style.


It is [email protected] awesome that we seem to have figured out how to beat the system and get first dibs on things; tragic, however, is that wallets and credit cards are going to be silently weeping

Saruman, that is one of the funniest things that I have seen. "Have no use for a neighbor? Want to scare your younger brother into behaving? Well, now you can have fun at their expense with this, the 'window creeper', only at Grandin Road."


----------



## Hilda

11:53 pm

sitting here refreshing the GR site

how sad is this?


----------



## Guest

Hilda said:


> 11:53 pm
> 
> sitting here refreshing the GR site
> 
> how sad is this?


Not sad at all...we are refreshing also.


----------



## Guest

http://www.grandinroad.com/halloween-haven/

Shop
Patience Brewster Halloween Collection
Outdoor Decor
Animated & Life-size Figures
Skeletons
Pumpkins
Witches
Zombies
Spiders
Ghosts
Cats & Bats
Creepy Hands
Mummies
Vampires
Costumes & Accessories
Entertaining Supplies
Fall Decor


Hilda go to the bottom of the page- the words are the link to the items! Look under the "Thirsting for more" email sign up banner!


----------



## frogkid11

No sign of the 2013 full length video yet...and it's 12:04 on 7/31.


----------



## CCdalek

It's 11:10 where I live. I too am still sitting at my computer waiting for the video.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

HSN does carry GR halloween items! They are always featured during their Halloween shows. I do see several items with payment plan. If they add the Headless Horseman I may get him!


----------



## Hilda

hahaha I'm heading for bed. I guess I'll check back later. 
I so hope there is a new full-length video! I had the feeling the first video was a 'tease'. Perhaps not.
I feel like posting my number and asking anyone who sees it to call me and wake me up!  Happy Stalking All.


----------



## lanie077

i cant see any of the new stuff yet. i dont have any words under the banner


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Well I'm on the west coast and decided to order the flying bat, the pumpkin face replica by Ray Villafane (wasn't he the guy who won a bunch of the real pumpkin carving challenges on the Food Network?), and the wilting black roses. With my skelly dogs order I received a coupon for free shipping so save myself the $17 shipping this order. I received my confirmation email from GR tonight and it was date stamped the 30th so maybe they will officially release everything at midnight PDT??? I was half tempted to hold off for a few hours but I really like what I ordered and think these items could sell fast so sent the order in. Friday's payday so hopefully anything else can wait until then. We'll be up past midnight tonight anyway so I'll be checking in like many of you to see what else might be waiting in the wings.

BTW I am still not receiving emails from them. Really annoyed and signed up yet again tonight. Says I should receive something in a few days. We'll see....


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

lanie077 said:


> i cant see any of the new stuff yet. i dont have any words under the banner



Lanie, go to the main GrandinRoad page, scroll down until you see Halloween Haven 2013 Premiering July 31st. Click on that graphic section. It will take you to another full webpage Halloween Haven Coming Soon screen. Scroll to the bottom of that, past the Video, past the Shop Halloween Haven now, past the Thirsting For More? to the section at the bottom with the Orange "Shop". Each of those next sections of words is a category under Halloween Haven. You will see the items, descriptions and can buy from there. That's how I ordered what I did tonight. The Flying Bat was under Animated and Life-Size Figures, my Villafane pumpkin wall hanger was under Pumpkins, and the wilting black roses were under Entertain Supplies. I'm guessing only 45 minutes now until it all becomes easily available by searching for Halloween or going to Halloween Haven, but until then there are new items that are available to order and see.


----------



## lanie077

thanks i am going to go back in and try again


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Well it's past midnight on the west coast and I'm still seeing the Coming Soon, Halloween Haven Premiering July 31....hmmm....we're watching a show now so am hanging out for a little longer after that I guess I'll maybe be surprised come morning when I wake up. 

Lanie hope you found something you liked. Of the 3 small things I bought tonight I thought they were all pretty reasonably priced for the most part. The Villafane pumpkin I think will be the outstanding piece but honestly I think the bat's movements and sound are great and the wilting roses are just cool IMO. Happy hunting everyone. Curious to see what you guys were most impressed with.


----------



## frogkid11

Well, it's 6:33 a.m. on the east coast and I am still seeing the big "Halloween Haven premier coming July 31st" banners with no full video. Now I'm wondering if the premier was just the full release of all the products for sale and not a 5+ minute video like they have published in the last two years.


----------



## RCIAG

IT"S UP!

You gotta click through on the big front banner to Halloween Haven but it's there minus a few pics.

Headless Horseman is there for $599.


----------



## frogkid11

Yep! The premier must be that the Halloween Haven category now appears in the upper tool bar of their website and provides access to categorized supplies and decorations. I did notice that the "haunted library" and "featured videos" sections are not populated...now I just wonder when will we see one of their creative videos - that's what I'm holding out for since the props were visible last night.


----------



## RCIAG

Looks like they've got some Villafane stuff this year!

The vines
http://www.grandinroad.com/pumpkin-...49883?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=19









Pumpkin face replica
http://www.grandinroad.com/pumpkin-...49884?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=20


----------



## frogkid11

CORRECTION!! There is now a full length video up on the site as of 8:00 am. YAY!


----------



## RCIAG

I like the Headless characters but that seems like a lot of money for flimsy clothes & some plastic rods. Granted those look like "vintage" clothes but still, not biting on that.

Painted, oh excuse me, _color washed_ skellys for $69


----------



## RCIAG

Oh I want this little guy & I can't even say why but I'm not spending $200 on him, I don't care if he's 22" tall, I just can't.


----------



## mamadada

They are not selling the door knocker???? That's the only thing I really thought was cool!


----------



## RCIAG

For those that asked about PayPal, they only do the Bill Me Later part of PayPal. Not sure why but I see that as an option when I go to pay for my Villafane pumpkin!!


----------



## Minshe

I really wanted the ring of Ishtar--it is $56.00 dollars with the 20% percent off--then you add shipping and it is $14.00 dollars for shipping, which takes it right back to the original $70.00. $14.00 to ship a RING?????? Guess I won't be getting it--just because they I think the shipping rate is a rip-off. I love the raven cape, but think I can probably make it.


----------



## Guest

Minshe said:


> I really wanted the ring of Ishtar--it is $56.00 dollars with the 20% percent off--then you add shipping and it is $14.00 dollars for shipping, which takes it right back to the original $70.00. $14.00 to ship a RING?????? Guess I won't be getting it--just because they I think the shipping rate is a rip-off. I love the raven cape, but think I can probably make it.


That is alot. I'd wait for a free shipping day!

I finally got to watch the full length video, and loved it.

They seem like they devoted more time and space to entertaining this year.

Does it seem that the pieces are more expensive this year? On the whole?


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

hollow said:


> Does it seem that the pieces are more expensive this year? On the whole?


Certainly seems that way, though that might just be because GR is offering many more items this year than in previous years, I think.


----------



## Pumpkin215

Hey everyone! New girl here but I wanted to chime in.

I also was on Grandin's website this morning and thought their prices went up. I'm going to see if the few items I'm interested in are on sale after Halloween.

Any word if/when their products will feature on HSN? I was trying to find out this morning with no luck.


----------



## lanie077

heres the 20 % off code XXW66904. I did not take the survey but the code is at the bottom of the email and it still let me use it when i placed my order last night. Then this morning i put an item in my cart and put the code in again and it applied the discount again so i think it is reusable


----------



## Guest

Pumpkin215 said:


> Hey everyone! New girl here but I wanted to chime in.
> 
> I also was on Grandin's website this morning and thought their prices went up. I'm going to see if the few items I'm interested in are on sale after Halloween.
> 
> Any word if/when their products will feature on HSN? I was trying to find out this morning with no luck.


Welcome! I have no idea about HSN, but I am with you on the sale thing.

Hopefully someone here will know the answer to your question!


----------



## RCIAG

I didn't think HSN or QVC did Halloween anymore. I know QVC hasn't done anything it the last 2-3 years. But they had Christmas stuff on last weekend.


----------



## Pumpkin215

Thank you for the welcome and the replies! 

Roger, QVC did stop doing a Halloween show a few years ago but they still feature products online.

Last year, HSN did do a show and some of it was Grandin Road products. I think last year I kept checking their schedule to see when it came up. If I see anything, I'll be sure to post it! 

It is pretty much the only time of year I watch shopping channels.


----------



## 22606

Pumpkin215 said:


> Last year, HSN did do a show and some of it was Grandin Road products. I think last year I kept checking their schedule to see when it came up. If I see anything, I'll be sure to post it!


I did not see the Grandin Road products, but I generally don't watch much television (and do not gravitate toward the shopping channels when I do); although, I remember that either they or QVC had Mario Chiodo items featured a few years ago, which was quite entertaining. 

Greetings, Pumpkin215. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Woke up and logged in at 7am and saw that the official Halloween Haven area was finally up. Knew that you guys would already be talking about it! I have to say that I'm sure impressed by the look of everything. Some really nice items there across the board from decor to entertaining. Hope that the "other" stores have as equally good stuff this year although having been assembling my theme items for about 5-6 years now I'm reaching a soft endpoint. It's soon coming down to "want something/get rid of something else to make room". Doesn't mean I won't look and occasionally buy but it's the reality for me unless we move to a larger house! 

BTW I'm still happy with having ordered what I did last night. Small items but with lots of impact. As for prices, I noticed when the ventriloquist and dummy and Helsa and Victoria went up that I thought the prices had gone up as well. I mentioned I bought the Ventriloquist and Dummy from Halloween City last year (think they had an exclusive on them then, dummy had fabric hands but the price I paid was $149). GR's version had plastic hands and was $20 more. I could also swear that Helsa was maybe $79 before. Now $89. Victoria was always the more expensive of the GR ladies as I recall and they are both listed for $89 this year.

I have to say in some ways I wish I was just starting out with buying for my halloween haunt themes and had all the money I've spent so far to play with again because I simply love the headless theme props this year. And other categories and items. I think alot of the new decor is terrific and would be hard pressed to choose it or stuff I know I would love from Home Goods this year. Doubtful I will be adding more this year from either though, simply have enough, not because of lack of nice things out there. Some years are kind of bust years and I would say IMO this year I would call a boom as far as items I like. Gone are the glitter items. And there seems to be more of a focus on adult gauged items as opposed to kiddy like comical looking props for example. People in both camps I know, but I'd say the pendulum has swung and GR's items are probably a good indication of what type of items others will carry. I'm sure HG will still have some glitter items as they do carry last season's items as well. 

Overall I'm loving the look of GR's halloween this year. What happened to the Feral Cat prop we saw a sneak peek of though from Morbid? GR has a Zombie Cat which interestingly isn't shown in the cemetary scene photo but is available in that Zombie cemetary category online. Very similar really. The Feral Cat is being sold elsewhere as already discussed on this thread, maybe GR wanted exclusivity? Hmmm. Interesting. The Zombie Cat and new Zombie dog are nice and at least resin based. Oh well, just my morning observations to the kick off of the dedicated Halloween Shopping start.


----------



## RCIAG

Well I went to checkout HSN's site & it looks like they do have some GR stuff. The nice thing about HSN is you can break up your payments. Instead of putting out the full $79, you can do 2 payments of $39.50.

http://www.hsn.com/search/?query=halloween&scroll=all

It also looks like QVC has a ton of stuff online but I don't know if they have the best pricing for that stuff or not.


----------



## awokennightmare

Here we go! Posted on GR's Facebook!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

lanie077 said:


> heres the 20 % off code XXW66904. I did not take the survey but the code is at the bottom of the email and it still let me use it when i placed my order last night. Then this morning i put an item in my cart and put the code in again and it applied the discount again so i think it is reusable


 thanks, Lainie. I was able to place my order and pretty much negate the shipping with your code. Thank you for your generosity.


----------



## RCIAG

I want everything in that video, someone else to pay for it, someone else to set it all up & all the people in the vid to come too!!


----------



## cathartik

I like the headless dancing couple, but the price is pretty crazy. I was going to do a colonial party/headless horseman them, and that prop would be right up my alley. I'm going to make one myself for much cheaper, but I'm inspired by the dancing couple idea.


----------



## lanie077

wickedwillingwench said:


> thanks, Lainie. I was able to place my order and pretty much negate the shipping with your code. Thank you for your generosity.


your welcome glad it worked for you


----------



## cathartik

Has anyone ordered one of the 5' skeletons? From the image on the website they look like they are the exact same as the Costco ones.


----------



## lanie077

i ordered 2 last year i really like them and have had no problems with them. I cant say anything about the costco ones though we dont have a store in out state so i have never seen them


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

I like the headless characters, but I actually wish they had a head for that price! Something I would consider during clearance time.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I think the GR skelly might be slightly different from the Costco one. As I recall someone said they sat differently. Last year GR did I think sell the clown skelly and the GID skeletons that were listed as Pose-N-Stays if memory serves me correctly. If it doesn't say Pose-N-Stay, I'm sure it's not so there will be some differences. There are probably a few companies out there making poseable skeletons. CVS Pharmacy had the Pose-N-Stay skeletons in stock in small quantities last year, cost more than Costco but with CVS rewards or when on sale was still a better price than a lot of other stores.


----------



## cathartik

Thanks for replying lanie. I have 4 older ones from Grandin Road, they aren't free standing. They look like this:








I was wondering if they new ones were different.


----------



## lanie077

Thought i would share, my little baby Dabbie loves Victoria. I was trying to set up and he would not let me move her.


----------



## Guest

lanie077 said:


> View attachment 161454
> 
> 
> 
> Thought i would share, my little baby Dabbie loves Victoria. I was trying to set up and he would not let me move her.


How precious!


----------



## ironmaiden

Only Two items caught my eye this year: the super tall tombstone and the zombie cat. (Sonic cat trio is awaitin' a 1/2 price sale)
Sure I'd love the Headless Horseman, but for 600.00 bucks plus shipping he's not even tempting. I could go a couple hundred but refuse to pay that price.


----------



## Evil Elf

Does anyone on here even own one of those headless horseman? Just wondering if the costume and structure warrant such an unusually high price.


----------



## Hilda

The past two years, I tried to wait for sales, only to have what I really wanted sold out. So I bit the bullet on two items today. I will take my chances for the rest I want. I am seriously bumming they don't have the poseable spiders again. They were superior quality to any the other stores were carrying. 
I ordered the Spell Casting Witch and a pair of the Giant Vampire Bats. 
A thanks to my hubby. They are an early birthday gift.


----------



## tortured_serenity

Holy crap...some of their stuff is absurdly priced, like 5 times what the things can be bought elsewhere.


----------



## tortured_serenity

I love my GID skeletons I got on clearance and wish they had more this year. I need 4 more.


----------



## Guest

Hilda said:


> The past two years, I tried to wait for sales, only to have what I really wanted sold out. So I bit the bullet on two items today. I will take my chances for the rest I want. I am seriously bumming they don't have the poseable spiders again. They were superior quality to any the other stores were carrying.
> I ordered the Spell Casting Witch and a pair of the Giant Vampire Bats.
> A thanks to my hubby. They are an early birthday gift.


Congrats on your fun presents! I so want that witch. I cannot wait to see how you display her; I am sure it will be just amazing! Please post pics when you get her as I will never see her IRL unless GR has a humongous sale...

Can your hubby get any better? NO! He has reached boss level!


----------



## Guest

Gemmy's#1Fan said:


> Does anyone on here even own one of those headless horseman? Just wondering if the costume and structure warrant such an unusually high price.


Frogkid bought one.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Gemmy's#1Fan said:


> Does anyone on here even own one of those headless horseman? Just wondering if the costume and structure warrant such an unusually high price.



There was someone who posted not that long ago I think who owned him. Said it really is shipped by freight and was quite big and impressive and very detailed. They posted photos of him. Storage would be an issue for most I think as he is quite a large prop and I don't think comes apart. The photos and review by the owner might be on this thread. Think it was prompted by speculation that they might bring him back and was he worth it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Not sure if this was one of the posts on Headless Horseman that I was remembering but thought I would post the link anyway in case it helps someone decide.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/113222-gemmy-2012-predictions-96.html#post1313289 -- See MrNightmare's photo.


There were definitely other conversations about the shipping but doesn't seem to be in this one. The price of shipping was discussed and how large it was. Maybe someone else can find the post/thread.


----------



## frogkid11

Ghost of Spookie said:


> There was someone who posted not that long ago I think who owned him. Said it really is shipped by freight and was quite big and impressive and very detailed. They posted photos of him. Storage would be an issue for most I think as he is quite a large prop and I don't think comes apart. The photos and review by the owner might be on this thread. Think it was prompted by speculation that they might bring him back and was he worth it.


GOS - here is a thread from 2009 of a forum member whose brother ordered the GR Headless Horseman. There is some discussion about how others would try to recreate him but if you read through the 5 pages you can read the comments and see the pics on this specific prop. He does come apart at the waist for shipping/storage: Here is the link:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/79267-new-headless-horseman-prop.html


----------



## Guest

I'm not Mr.Nightmare and I certainly hope he doesn't mind me posting these pictures here. I don't own the horseman but I'm seriously considering buying him with the 20% coupon GR has out for completing a survey. I don't think there's any way that this guy will go on sale. I also think he'll sell out way before Halloween even gets here. I also don't think there's any way that anything could be homemade that would come close to this; the detail is amazing.

He stands about 6'3" to his shoulders and comes apart at the waist. He's made of a foam material that is so dense that it's almost like wood. (This is all paraphrased from comments on the original thread I've included the link too by Mr.Nightmare).


Original thread:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/79267-new-headless-horseman-prop-3.html

Pics are attached:

Sid


----------



## MrNightmare

Ghost of Spookie said:


> There was someone who posted not that long ago I think who owned him. Said it really is shipped by freight and was quite big and impressive and very detailed. They posted photos of him. Storage would be an issue for most I think as he is quite a large prop and I don't think comes apart. The photos and review by the owner might be on this thread. Think it was prompted by speculation that they might bring him back and was he worth it.





Ghost of Spookie said:


> Not sure if this was one of the posts on Headless Horseman that I was remembering but thought I would post the link anyway in case it helps someone decide.
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/113222-gemmy-2012-predictions-96.html#post1313289 -- See MrNightmare's photo.
> 
> 
> There were definitely other conversations about the shipping but doesn't seem to be in this one. The price of shipping was discussed and how large it was. Maybe someone else can find the post/thread.


Thanks for sharing GOS! Yes, I bought the Horseman back in 2009 right after my brother bought one. The cost to ship is around $145 and he arrived via Freight, which was a reasonable cost. I have had items shipped freight and it can become quite costly, but still, $145 is a lot for shipping. When it arrived, it was in a massive box, surrounded in Styrofoam for protection. When I removed it from the box, he assembles at the waist. Also, he is made entirely of Hard Foam (poly foam) and is very durable. He stands just over 6ft tall (top to bottom).


----------



## MrNightmare

Sid_Matthew said:


> I'm not Mr.Nightmare and I certainly hope he doesn't mind me posting these pictures here. I don't own the horseman but I'm seriously considering buying him with the 20% coupon GR has out for completing a survey. I don't think there's any way that this guy will go on sale. I also think he'll sell out way before Halloween even gets here. I also don't think there's any way that anything could be homemade that would come close to this; the detail is amazing.
> 
> He stands about 6'3" to his shoulders and comes apart at the waist. He's made of a foam material that is so dense that it's almost like wood. (This is all paraphrased from comments on the original thread I've included the link too by Mr.Nightmare).
> 
> 
> Original thread:
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/79267-new-headless-horseman-prop-3.html
> 
> Pics are attached:
> 
> Sid


I don't mind at all Sid... Thanks for posting the pics! I was having a hard time uploading them LOL! The 20% Coupon takes off most of the shipping cost! The pics do not do this prop justice. In my opinion, this is one of the most impressive, detailed Halloween props made. He has such a large stance and presence that will set off any Halloween display.


----------



## HexMe

Does anyone know what's the best discount code out there for Grandin Road at present? I REALLY want that horseman but I gotta get the cost down!


----------



## kimcfadd

XXW66904 wil get you 20% off!


HexMe said:


> Does anyone know what's the best discount code out there for Grandin Road at present? I REALLY want that horseman but I gotta get the cost down!


----------



## Guest

HexMe said:


> Does anyone know what's the best discount code out there for Grandin Road at present? I REALLY want that horseman but I gotta get the cost down!


20% off with the survey discount. The HH will never qualify for free shipping cause he's sent by "truck delivery" aka freight. I don't think he'll make it through the season either without selling out. :-/


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

The horseman is actually something I might leave up year round. I'm sure I could find a corner for him somewhere. 

I agree, I doubt he will ever go on sale.


----------



## frogkid11

Pumpkinprincess said:


> The horseman is actually something I might leave up year round. I'm sure I could find a corner for him somewhere.
> 
> I agree, I doubt he will ever go on sale.


I'm with you pumpkinprincess - after paying that much for him, I'm going to leave him out year round.


----------



## HexMe

Holy crap guys, I can hardly believe I'm about to type this but...

I JUST ORDERED THE HORSEMAN!

Thanks to KimC for the 20% off code. I still don't know how I feel about what just happened...spending an entire week's pay (and then some) on a Halloween prop, but I've been wanting it for years. I hope it's amazing and everything I'm thinking it will be!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

HexMe, congrats and please share a photo or two of him when he arrives. Glad you were able to save some money on him. So where will you display him for halloween this year? At that height without even a head, he could easily go in a picture window looking outside and be noticed if you want to keep him indoors. If I had the space and funds he'd be mine as well .


----------



## Kymmm

I want the Spell Casting Witch... Hubby's not home so I could sneak it but I just bought three Costco skellys!! If I disappear mysteriously, you'll know I ordered the witch but won't get to enjoy it..


----------



## wednesdayaddams

kymmm she is in my cart! i LOVE her too.... just wondering if she will be left for the sales in a month.....oh decisions, decisions.

i have the spooky beaded candelabra and the flaming pumpkin in the cart, too. they are all wonderful.




Kymmm said:


> I want the Spell Casting Witch... Hubby's not home so I could sneak it but I just bought three Costco skellys!! If I disappear mysteriously, you'll know I ordered the witch but won't get to enjoy it..


----------



## Zombiesmash

Ugh.

Just used the 20% survey code and ordered the LiB and Ventriloquist.

I'm weak, y'all.


----------



## frogkid11

HexMe said:


> Holy crap guys, I can hardly believe I'm about to type this but...
> 
> I JUST ORDERED THE HORSEMAN!
> 
> Thanks to KimC for the 20% off code. I still don't know how I feel about what just happened...spending an entire week's pay (and then some) on a Halloween prop, but I've been wanting it for years. I hope it's amazing and everything I'm thinking it will be!


CONGRATS HexMe!! We may need to start a therapy group for those of us who have ordered him ;-)


----------



## lanie077

i ordered the spell casting witch,the victorian bride,the skelly dog and the wilting roses. Would love the horseman but im still debating on it....hmmm is death by hubby worth him...lol


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Stop, you're hurting me! (said in a super dramatic new jersey accent!)





lanie077 said:


> i ordered the spell casting witch,the victorian bride,the skelly dog and the wilting roses. Would love the horseman but im still debating on it....hmmm is death by hubby worth him...lol


----------



## Kymmm

I like the wilting roses and the talking urn but, I can wait on those.... But the witch.... eek! I don't think I can risk not getting her!!


----------



## HexMe

You got him too, Frog?! When do you think delivery will be? I think it said 2-4 weeks or something. Where are you going to put yours? GOS, I think I will put him looking out a window on Halloween night. We live out in the boonies so we don't get any TOT'ers, we hardly even get drive-by traffic, but it would be worth doing if even ONE person drove by and was like...what was THAT?! For now he will stand in a corner of the living room (even though our house is on the market and we have showings, heh). I'm actually keeping this purchase a secret from hubby until it comes, but not because of the cost. He really likes it too and told me I should splurge on it, but I lied and said "no, it's still just too much", but it will be in the corner of the living room when he comes home at some point! Can't wait to see his reaction.


----------



## lanie077

i couldnt wait to get her so scared she will be gone...halloween asylum has her listed for 200.00 so grandin road actually has her a little cheaper. Thats a good reason to go ahead and get her. At least thats the what the voices in my head told me.


----------



## 22606

Okay, high rollers, who is up next in ordering the Horseman? My big purchases from them have been under $30 each item (the skeleton dog [previously, though not yet shipped] and the wilting roses urn and metal lace candleholder last night)


----------



## wednesdayaddams

i bought the haunted ash urn from spirit last year for 29.99. it's great and as of last year (at least to me) was a pretty cool prop. it still is! 

but the wilting roses for some reason i think the dogs would tear apart. just a hunch! 

i can't wait until i see the post that you have miss witch on the way kymmm.... tick tock! 




Kymmm said:


> I like the wilting roses and the talking urn but, I can wait on those.... But the witch.... eek! I don't think I can risk not getting her!!


----------



## Kymmm

I actually sent a text to the hubby... I like to make him feel like what he thinks matters.. LOL!!!


----------



## Guest

Kymmm said:


> I want the Spell Casting Witch... Hubby's not home so I could sneak it but I just bought three Costco skellys!! If I disappear mysteriously, you'll know I ordered the witch but won't get to enjoy it..


At least you will have died for a good cause!  Too too funny! 

I broke down and got the Vintage Bride. She is just lovely! I really want the Spellcasting Witch, but have a pack of Gemmy Witches to contend with.

It seems the Headless Horseman is winning the day here, with good reason. He isn't in my budget this year, but hopefully GR will see how much he is wanted and bring him back yearly.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

oh kymmm that is hilarious! 



Kymmm said:


> I actually sent a text to the hubby... I like to make him feel like what he thinks matters.. LOL!!!


----------



## Helena Handbasket

Dear Santa, I've been a very good girl this year. I want the sonic black cats, the flaming pumpkin, the "All Hail All Hallow's Eve Pumpkin," the Sleepy Hallow Spooky Tree, the witch boots, the set of four black crows, the Celtic cross headstones, the "Enter if you Dare" luminaries, the spooky halloween willow tree, the flying Halloween witch...and a fog machine. Did I mention I've been really, really good this year?


----------



## wednesdayaddams

hollow i can't believe you and kymmm are ganging up on me and choosing the spell casting witch. i much prefer hagatha. 





hollow said:


> At least you will have died for a good cause!  Too too funny!
> 
> I broke down and got the Vintage Bride. She is just lovely! I really want the Spellcasting Witch, but have a pack of Gemmy Witches to contend with.
> 
> It seems the Headless Horseman is winning the day here, with good reason. He isn't in my budget this year, but hopefully GR will see how much he is wanted and bring him back yearly.


----------



## Guest

Helena Handbasket said:


> Dear Santa, I've been a very good girl this year. I want the sonic black cats, the flaming pumpkin, the "All Hail All Hallow's Eve Pumpkin," the Sleepy Hallow Spooky Tree, the witch boots, the set of four black crows, the Celtic cross headstones, the "Enter if you Dare" luminaries, the spooky halloween willow tree, the flying Halloween witch...and a fog machine. Did I mention I've been really, really good this year?



I love the All Hail Pumpkin too! Just not for $200, does that seem overpriced to you?


----------



## Guest

wednesdayaddams said:


> hollow i can't believe you and kymmm are ganging up on me and choosing the spell casting witch. i much prefer hagatha.


wednesday: I want them all! ALL!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

yeah it's a funkin with some bedazzling and a sash. i'm not saying that its not AWESOME! because it is. but boy, out of my price range, for sure. but helena i did have my eye on that pumpkin and i envy you!!




hollow said:


> I love the All Hail Pumpkin too! Just not for $200, does that seem overpriced to you?


----------



## wednesdayaddams

yeah, i want them all too. but i have to be so careful. sad face. i can't have the whole damn website at GR. if i were 10 years old I would be on a child abuse website. "this child's mother won't even spare 15 cents a day to get this poor girl some halloween decorations"





hollow said:


> wednesday: I want them all! ALL!


----------



## Hilda

wednesdayaddams said:


> hollow i can't believe you and kymmm are ganging up on me and choosing the spell casting witch. i much prefer hagatha.


I got the spell casting witch too. My first ever full size animated prop.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

yay hilda!



Hilda said:


> I got the spell casting witch too. My first ever full size animated prop.


----------



## Kymmm

I got her!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hubby wanted me to wait but I just texted my skeleton puppy dog look to him and.... vuala!! The Spell Casting Witch it MINE!!!!!! MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

kymmm if i didn't like you so much i would be really mad at you right now! 

now you have to post pics of your new witch! 



Kymmm said:


> I got her!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hubby wanted me to wait but I just texted my skeleton puppy dog look to him and.... vuala!! The Spell Casting Witch it MINE!!!!!! MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Yay! Ironically, I found a huge, working blowmold pumpkin abandoned on the side of the road and I rescued him! So I have a blowmold now.


----------



## Kymmm

Now I'm hungry.. lol


----------



## wednesdayaddams

whaattttttttttttt?

that is so cool!
LUCKY!

i found 6 blow molds at salvation army last weekend for $3-9 apiece. i LOVE them and i got my halloween totem pole blow mold. 



hollow said:


> Yay! Ironically, I found a huge, working blowmold pumpkin abandoned on the side of the road and I rescued him! So I have a blowmold now.


----------



## Kymmm

Go get your witch Wednesday!! She is getting cramped in that cart!!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

LOL i'm working on it. just need to decide how much i can't part with and make room for and spend! 



Kymmm said:


> Go get your witch Wednesday!! She is getting cramped in that cart!!


----------



## frogkid11

wednesdayaddams said:


> LOL i'm working on it. just need to decide how much i can't part with and make room for and spend!


Life is difficult enough as it is, wednesday....just order everything and remove the stress of making decisions


----------



## wednesdayaddams

ha ha yes!

)



frogkid11 said:


> Life is difficult enough as it is, wednesday....just order everything and remove the stress of making decisions


----------



## HalloScream

Does anybody got the zombie dog?


----------



## dbruner

I'm probably going to get the zombie dog, HalloScream. I'm definitely getting the lady in black, she will look great with the haunting helsa I got last year (for $10 less). I also want the crawling zombie too, oh hell I want everything in the video!!!

Thanks to whoever supplied the code


----------



## Helena Handbasket

wednesdayaddams said:


> yeah it's a funkin with some bedazzling and a sash. i'm not saying that its not AWESOME! because it is. but boy, out of my price range, for sure. but helena i did have my eye on that pumpkin and i envy you!!


Envy me for what? I'd never pay $200 for a pumpkin! lol I'm thinking I could make one similar for cheap.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

I have tons of Funkins, so I am going to try to make my version of the flaming pumpkin.

I have think I'm going grab of few of this bats for my cave section of my haunted mine walk through. Reviews say to buy multiple, just wish I had a real life picture of the swinging bat. Anyone pick one up last year?


----------



## ironmaiden

IMO the HH is way overpriced, it would be drivin' me nuts if it were half that price. Sure it may be nicely constructed but how much do you think it really cost to make? At that price it ought to be carved out of wood  Even if DH bought it for my birthday I would be super ticked off . It costs about as much as my home insurance. GR should be ashamed of themselves for the prices vs the quality of some of the items on their site


----------



## hallorenescene

well, I like everything on the gr site, but I don't want everything. but I want a lot. I think they have put out some nice props, but I love what they put out last year too. oh gr, how you make me poor


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

The other week I had ordered the skeletal dog, and tonight I just ordered the wilting black roses (using the free shipping code) -- both on the theory that they'll almost certainly sell out long before Halloween arrives.

Holding the 20% off code in reserve for a few more days, even though I've long coveted those Celtic cross-styled gravestones and the zombie groundbreaker. Soon.

Still interested in a number of other items too, but am willing to bide my time on those and see if they're eventually discounted.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

HexMe said:


> You got him too, Frog?! When do you think delivery will be? I think it said 2-4 weeks or something. Where are you going to put yours? GOS, I think I will put him looking out a window on Halloween night. We live out in the boonies so we don't get any TOT'ers, we hardly even get drive-by traffic, but it would be worth doing if even ONE person drove by and was like...what was THAT?! For now he will stand in a corner of the living room (even though our house is on the market and we have showings, heh). I'm actually keeping this purchase a secret from hubby until it comes, but not because of the cost. He really likes it too and told me I should splurge on it, but I lied and said "no, it's still just too much", but it will be in the corner of the living room when he comes home at some point! Can't wait to see his reaction.



HexMe, you definitely need to set him up early and call attention to him and your house with lighting so that cars will look over that way. Maybe a lit sign about the Headless Horseman Rides Again near the road would do the trick. You might even get some ToTers this year. I hope so, because they really add to the enjoyment of the holiday. We live near a semi-rural area and as I drive by some of the houses in these areas, many away from the road, I think of how different halloween is from my neighborhood. I'll bet he makes a great guard over a pumpkin patch!


----------



## PoCoHauntGal

Sid_Matthew said:


> I'm not Mr.Nightmare and I certainly hope he doesn't mind me posting these pictures here. I don't own the horseman but I'm seriously considering buying him with the 20% coupon GR has out for completing a survey. I don't think there's any way that this guy will go on sale. I also think he'll sell out way before Halloween even gets here. I also don't think there's any way that anything could be homemade that would come close to this; the detail is amazing.
> 
> He stands about 6'3" to his shoulders and comes apart at the waist. He's made of a foam material that is so dense that it's almost like wood. (This is all paraphrased from comments on the original thread I've included the link too by Mr.Nightmare).
> 
> 
> Original thread:
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/79267-new-headless-horseman-prop-3.html
> 
> Pics are attached:
> 
> Sid


I think the headless horseman could be replicated fairly easily, especially if you have a mannequin or make a body form. A knight or musketeer costume could be adapted for his outfit - knight or pirate boot covers, gloves, belt, cape, pumpkin - all fairly easily attainable. I've seen kid's knight costumes with plastic chest pieces at the dollar store that could be adapted to work as part of the breastplate. If you want to add sound, record the GR version or download one online. I'd place him beside a bush and have the head of a horse ( paper-mache maybe?) peering through! Much easier than making an entire horse prop and much easier to store! I might think about making one myself, maybe with a pumpkin that looks like it's flaming - like the flaming cauldron effect.

Of course, if your dog co-operated, there's always this option ...


----------



## hallorenescene

oh, the dog picture is a riot, but poor dog doing that all night.


----------



## RCIAG

My pumpkin will ship tomorrow!

I would like to try my hand at a mache version of the Villafane arms, legs & pumpkin top.


----------



## frogkid11

Ok folks....I cannot for the life of me understand why the Cast A Spell wreath is $359 ! I've checked the dimensions, and while it is a healthy size, it's not like it's the big enough to hang on the front of Macy's department store or something. Is anyone planning to order this, and if so, could you tell me what I'm missing? A friend saw this and wanted to know if I could make something similiar for cheaper and I commented "MUCH CHEAPER" unless it's imported real fur that lines those boots.


----------



## RCIAG

Yeah I posted about that earlier in the thread, it's crazy. 

If you have ZERO creative bones in your body & really want it, I bet you could special order a variation of that at Michaels & it would still be cheaper.


----------



## Scottv42

While I don't normally like inflatables I like the ghosts they have. I just can't bring myself to pay that much for them. They have some cool stuff but the prices just seem so high. I will be waiting to see what goes on sale after Halloween.


----------



## ZombieLion

they have their new Halloween Haven catalog up!

http://www.grandinroad.com/wcsstore/images/GrandinRoad/ecatalogs/viewer.html?sku=e1c093fd


----------



## Guest

frogkid11 said:


> Ok folks....I cannot for the life of me understand why the Cast A Spell wreath is $359 ! I've checked the dimensions, and while it is a healthy size, it's not like it's the big enough to hang on the front of Macy's department store or something. Is anyone planning to order this, and if so, could you tell me what I'm missing? A friend saw this and wanted to know if I could make something similiar for cheaper and I commented "MUCH CHEAPER" unless it's imported real fur that lines those boots.





RCIAG said:


> Yeah I posted about that earlier in the thread, it's crazy.
> 
> If you have ZERO creative bones in your body & really want it, I bet you could special order a variation of that at Michaels & it would still be cheaper.


I know 2 people who buy stuff like that. My dog could replicate that wreath with cheapo supplies and a hot glue gun. GR is probably trying to lure the richies who shop at Frontgate in with an overpriced wreath to make them feel like Ivanka Trump.

LOL! The wreath is on the front of the catalog!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Hollow send me a video of your dog making the wreath so I can teach mine how to do it! hah ah ahahaha

we'll be rich! 





hollow said:


> I know 2 people who buy stuff like that. My dog could replicate that wreath with cheapo supplies and a hot glue gun. GR is probably trying to lure the richies who shop at Frontgate in with an overpriced wreath to make them feel like Ivanka Trump.
> 
> LOL! The wreath is on the front of the catalog!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

I wondered about that too. I mean it's not really anything but a cluster of stuff on a wreath. shrug shoulders??

oh well. someone will buy it. lol. but i don't know who!



frogkid11 said:


> Ok folks....I cannot for the life of me understand why the Cast A Spell wreath is $359 ! I've checked the dimensions, and while it is a healthy size, it's not like it's the big enough to hang on the front of Macy's department store or something. Is anyone planning to order this, and if so, could you tell me what I'm missing? A friend saw this and wanted to know if I could make something similiar for cheaper and I commented "MUCH CHEAPER" unless it's imported real fur that lines those boots.


----------



## Guest

Does anybody else think that the Lifelike Scary Peeper on page 12-13 looks like Bill Bellichek?

On page 49 there is a Headless Horseman canvas for $49. Buycostumes.com sells one that *looks* identical for $14.99.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

don't know. i guess i'd have to know who bill bellichek is to give you my opinion. 



hollow said:


> Does anybody else think that the Lifelike Scary Peeper on page 12-13 looks like Bill Bellichek?


----------



## Guest

wednesdayaddams said:


> I wondered about that too. I mean it's not really anything but a cluster of stuff on a wreath. shrug shoulders??
> 
> oh well. someone will buy it. lol. but i don't know who!


Well Wednesday, I have an order in for 3! I need one for my dog's house, too!


----------



## ironmaiden

Good call on Bellichick, it does look like him and he wears those hoodies all the time too


----------



## Guest

wednesdayaddams said:


> Hollow send me a video of your dog making the wreath so I can teach mine how to do it! hah ah ahahaha
> 
> we'll be rich!


hahaha! I lied. He burned his paws too badly while attempting it and ran away! No big wreath money for us!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

darn it. this always happens 



hollow said:


> hahaha! I lied. He burned his paws too badly while attempting it and ran away! No big wreath money for us!


----------



## ironmaiden

I'm getting the Zombie cat to go along with the large Zombie dog I bought last year but waiting for the free shipping code. 
The extremely tall Scottish tombstone, well I have to see some reviews on that before I buy. The height is great _however_ the diameter has me nervous. It is a mere 2" 3/4 thick and at nearly 54" tall I wonder how it will hold up in the god awful winds we seem to get every October. Still at that size it is would really stand out at the back of my cemetery and would be the same height as the fence.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

ironmaiden said:


> I'm getting the Zombie cat to go along with the large Zombie dog I bought last year but waiting for the free shipping code.


Try using: TYGRA83 (It worked for me last night.)


----------



## ironmaiden

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> Try using: TYGRA83 (It worked for me last night.)


Thank you oh wise and kind Saruman!!! I just tried it out and it worked. The info on the code also said this:

"Offer valid through 9/15/2013 at Midnight ET. This offer applies to Standard Ground Shipping only within the continental U.S. and excludes Truck, In-Home Delivery, expedited shipping, and oversize item surcharges. This offer cannot be combined with any other special offers or incentives and is not valid on previous purchases or replacement orders. "

I just need to wait until Sunday Aug. 4th when my credit card "resets" for the month and I will order it. I like to keep the balance way down so I can just pay it off when the bill comes. And this will give me time to ponder that damn Scottish cross..........


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Glad to be of service. I too am waiting a bit longer on those Celtic cross gravestones.


----------



## 22606

hollow said:


> On page 49 there is a Headless Horseman canvas for $49. Buycostumes.com sells one that *looks* identical for $14.99.


No guarantees, but Meijer carried that and a butler version last year; would save the shipping costs



Saruman of Many Colours said:


> I too am waiting a bit longer on those Celtic cross gravestones.


I really like the short one, but I cannot justify the cost


----------



## ironmaiden

hollow said:


> On page 49 there is a Headless Horseman canvas for $49. Buycostumes.com sells one that *looks* identical for $14.99.


I have to let you know that the Horseman portrait at $15.00 is quite a bit smaller and doesnt have the lights in the horses eye, the moon or at the bottom of the picture. 
I was able to get the medium size last year from Spirit.com for around $20.00 or so last year on sale & I must of used a free ship code too (right now it is $25.00) The medium sized portrait has the moon and horses eye light up
I would not pay GR's $49 but the addition of the extra lights (particularly the dark red horse eye) is nice and looked really good at the end of our dark hallway and the larger size is pretty cool too. The medium size worked out for our needs well at a decent price 

http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/light-up-portrait-horseman-med/


----------



## Guest

ironmaiden said:


> I have to let know know that the Horseman portrait at $15.00 is quite a bit smaller and doesnt have the lights in the horses eye, the moon or at the bottom of the picture.
> I was able to get the medium size last year from Spirit.com for around $20.00 or so last year on sale & I must of used a free ship code too (right now it is $25.00) The medium sized portrait has the moon and horses eye light up
> I would not pay GR's $49 but the addition of the extra lights (particularly the dark red horse eye) is nice and looked really good at the end of our dark hallway and the larger size is pretty cool too. The medium size worked out for our needs well at a decent price
> 
> http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/light-up-portrait-horseman-med/



Thanks for the info! I am in the fence about ordering- but won't be getting the $49 one no matter what!


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29

Pumpkinking30 bought us the giant headless horseman. Im excited (even thou his dad is going to have a duck when it arrives) thankfully he did tell me he used a 20% off coupon. It will make a great addition to our collection!


----------



## HexMe

Congrats Pumpkinqueen! I was thinking a cool use for the horseman would be as a prop in a party photo op area. You could put him in front of some corn stalks and some jackos and maybe a sign that says "Sleepy Hollow", and people could pose with him.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

did you see the $159 ouija board serving tray? YIKES. i bought a 50 cent serving tray at a yard sale and turned it into the same thing for about $2.00 total including paint. my goodness. i need to go into the halloween biz!





hollow said:


> Thanks for the info! I am in the fence about ordering- but won't be getting the $49 one no matter what!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

queen i am green with envy! oh my goodness! i do love the horseman but at $600 i just can't do it. 

i feel guilty enough already. lol. 1 of my 3 dogs is going through treatment for colitis and epilepsy and every time i buy something i think about how much her medical costs are...

but i can still afford a few things. even if i were rich, i dont' think i could afford a headless horseman! i think i'll have to live vicariously through you! 




Pumpkinqueen29 said:


> Pumpkinking30 bought us the giant headless horseman. Im excited (even thou his dad is going to have a duck when it arrives) thankfully he did tell me he used a 20% off coupon. It will make a great addition to our collection!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

ironmaiden you cannot be trusted!

last year you were solely responsible for my grandin road freak out purchase spree! it is all your fault! and it will be you and hollow's fault again this year!  just sayin!



ironmaiden said:


> Thank you oh wise and kind Saruman!!! I just tried it out and it worked. The info on the code also said this:
> 
> "Offer valid through 9/15/2013 at Midnight ET. This offer applies to Standard Ground Shipping only within the continental U.S. and excludes Truck, In-Home Delivery, expedited shipping, and oversize item surcharges. This offer cannot be combined with any other special offers or incentives and is not valid on previous purchases or replacement orders. "
> 
> I just need to wait until Sunday Aug. 4th when my credit card "resets" for the month and I will order it. I like to keep the balance way down so I can just pay it off when the bill comes. And this will give me time to ponder that damn Scottish cross..........


----------



## lanie077

wednesdayaddams said:


> queen i am green with envy! oh my goodness! i do love the horseman but at $600 i just can't do it.
> 
> i feel guilty enough already. lol. 1 of my 3 dogs is going through treatment for colitis and epilepsy and every time i buy something i think about how much her medical costs are...
> 
> but i can still afford a few things. even if i were rich, i dont' think i could afford a headless horseman! i think i'll have to live vicariously through you!


I know how you feel, one of our dogs has epilepsy. He has had an MRI and is now on 3 diffrent daily medicines. At least we finally have the siezures under control. I hope everything goes well for her


----------



## wednesdayaddams

thank you lanie! i hope your dog is feeling better. i am now seeing a vet acupuncturist and we are doing acupuncture treatments along with dietary supplements. i am also getting her allergy tested. my girl has more seizures when she eats foods she can't tolerate.

i am very happy to have another thing to try. i hope your dog and my dog both feel better soon! 




lanie077 said:


> I know how you feel, one of our dogs has epilepsy. He has had an MRI and is now on 3 diffrent daily medicines. At least we finally have the siezures under control. I hope everything goes well for her


----------



## lanie077

I also thought it was food, but we had allergy tests done and it came up clean then nothing on the MRI. The vet came to the conclusion that it wasnt being caused by anything, he just happens to have siezures. Still dont know if i agree with them. We did switch to Blue buffalo food and it has seemed to help.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

lanie we've had the best luck with raw. we are now feeding primal frozen raw as well as stella & chewy's frozen raw. we've tried everything for this dog and the acupuncturist is what i am holding hope to work. 

prayers, love and blessings upon you and your family. i hope that your dog heals very soon. 




lanie077 said:


> I also thought it was food, but we had allergy tests done and it came up clean then nothing on the MRI. The vet came to the conclusion that it wasnt being caused by anything, he just happens to have siezures. Still dont know if i agree with them. We did switch to Blue buffalo food and it has seemed to help.


----------



## lanie077

wednesdayaddams said:


> lanie we've had the best luck with raw. we are now feeding primal frozen raw as well as stella & chewy's frozen raw. we've tried everything for this dog and the acupuncturist is what i am holding hope to work.
> 
> prayers, love and blessings upon you and your family. i hope that your dog heals very soon.


Thankyou, same to you and your family


----------



## PoCoHauntGal

hollow said:


> Does anybody else think that the Lifelike Scary Peeper on page 12-13 looks like Bill Bellichek?
> 
> On page 49 there is a Headless Horseman canvas for $49. Buycostumes.com sells one that *looks* identical for $14.99.


Yes it looks like it's a smaller version printed on paper or cardboard rather than the canvas one on GR. Still, it could work for some ...


----------



## kittyvibe

Upon closer inspection of the wilting flowers, they look just like the collapsing puppet toys many of us played with as children. I tried looking for a tutorial on making something like it but havent had any luck. The flowers are using the same kind of mechanism, pretty ingenious way of doing the illusion. I know there are some avid collectors out there, so if your a fan of those toys check out the wilting flowers. If you have no idea what Im talking about heres a little video I sound of them in action. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMqUi6jFy28 and some small bit of info http://push-puppet.com/aboutus.html


----------



## icemanfred

are there any discount coupon codes other than the free shiping fro grandin road

I llike the pumkin vine arm kit. but $50 is a bit much , I think.
cant find it anywhere else. Is it exclusive to GR


----------



## frogkid11

icemanfred said:


> are there any discount coupon codes other than the free shiping fro grandin road
> 
> I llike the pumkin vine arm kit. but $50 is a bit much , I think.
> cant find it anywhere else. Is it exclusive to GR


icemanfred, you can enter code xxw66904 and get 20% off your entire order through 8/7/2013


----------



## talkingcatblues

kittyvibe said:


> Upon closer inspection of the wilting flowers, they look just like the collapsing puppet toys many of us played with as children. I tried looking for a tutorial on making something like it but havent had any luck. The flowers are using the same kind of mechanism, pretty ingenious way of doing the illusion. I know there are some avid collectors out there, so if your a fan of those toys check out the wilting flowers. If you have no idea what Im talking about heres a little video I sound of them in action. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMqUi6jFy28 and some small bit of info http://push-puppet.com/aboutus.html



I think you're right - when I look at the stems of the flowers that are bending, they've got the same look as the legs and necks of those toys.

I really like the idea of ghostly wilting roses as part of a haunted garden setup (or on top of/in front of a gravestone, or hey, on a piano accompanied by a spectral player who on that cue disappears in a flash of light, or is revealed as a skeleton, etc). I'd want it to happen a tiny bit more slowly and without that specific musical lead-in though. 

Even with those, it's a fun idea with a lot of possibilities.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I placed my order for the wilting roses, flying bat and the Villafane pumpkin face guy before midnight on the 30th. Received my email is a.m. that the roses and bat are expected to be delivered on Wednesday. All were listed in stock. No word yet on the pumpkin. I wonder if that is being drop shipped from Villafan Studios? In any event, can't wait til they all arrive.


As for the wilting roses, when I watched the video before buying, I assume they work by using some cording inside the roses stem with the stem being cut into segments to be able to "wilt" when the tension is reduced on the cording. Hats off to anyone who tries to replicate the action to make a homemade version of a similar prop. I'm sure someone here can do it but it won't be me! I'm sure that the breaking glass and musical sound can be silenced if you cut the wires to the speaker if they are accessible. I've thought about doing that myself but wonder if it's better to attract the kids attention to the music to see it working or not. They could miss it otherwise. 

I like the idea of putting the urn on a tombstone or on a piano. I have no idea how I will use mine yet. If I do the Skull Island theme this year it doesn't really fit. I could still enjoy it inside the house but the idea will be to incorporate it into my haunt for the kids. Love to hear how others might use theirs.


----------



## frogkid11

HexMe said:


> You got him too, Frog?! When do you think delivery will be?


I just got off the phone with the nicest GR customer service representative and she confirmed that my HH is being picked up by the trucking company TODAY!!!! She also said that the warehouse he is coming from is just in Ohio and since I'm in Va, it shouldn't take long to get him in. Here's the catch - once the trucking company has him, they have 2 weeks to get him to me per the contractual agreement. The trucking company is supposed to contact me and set up an appointment for delivery and they only deliver M-F. I truly hope I hear from them soon!!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Frogkid, i've had items delivered by freight and they are generally pretty good. Be there instead of leaving it to a family member etc to be there when it arrives if at all possible. In case something is wrong it's better to handle the issues yourself rther than get angry with a family member/friend who didn't catch it. And make sure you check it over well before you sign for delivery. Will they deliver to inside a garage? We had some patio furniture delivered a few years ago and one of the boxes was damaged, as well as the sofa arm, so be ready with your camera phone or such. They left the items on our driveway, I was home, and had to unbox everything in order to move it into the garage myself. Thankfully it was a dry day. Hope your wait won't be a full two weeks.


----------



## Serpentia

frogkid11 said:


> icemanfred, you can enter code xxw66904 and get 20% off your entire order through 8/7/2013


THANK YOU for posting the code. Just bought the Wicked pillar candle holder, and that basically paid for my shipping. There are other things I want, but I am waiting on a sale.... this seems like a good-sized prop, will look awesome on the mantelpiece. 

I want to pick up Helsa, but don't want to pay $89 for her.... dithering back and forth.


----------



## ironmaiden

Anyone else find that they can't stand the voice of the animated Hagatha? Doesnt even sound like a female LOL

Oh and am I mistaken or is the Headless Dancing Couple NOT animated? They have to be animated , for $400 bucks those cats better be "cuttin' a rug" (channeling Skynyrd again sorry)


----------



## frogkid11

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Frogkid, i've had items delivered by freight and they are generally pretty good. Be there instead of leaving it to a family member etc to be there when it arrives if at all possible. In case something is wrong it's better to handle the issues yourself rther than get angry with a family member/friend who didn't catch it. And make sure you check it over well before you sign for delivery. Will they deliver to inside a garage? We had some patio furniture delivered a few years ago and one of the boxes was damaged, as well as the sofa arm, so be ready with your camera phone or such. They left the items on our driveway, I was home, and had to unbox everything in order to move it into the garage myself. Thankfully it was a dry day. Hope your wait won't be a full two weeks.


Thanks for the advice GOS. The lady at GR did say to open the box prior to allowing them to leave so I can refuse the shipment if he is damaged. I just noticed that my order status is marked as "SHIPPED" so hopefully it won't be too long now.


----------



## Guest

I am excited for you, frogkid11! He is a great prop!


----------



## RCIAG

I'm disappointed in the Zombie Girl. She should be scarier looking, instead she just looks sad.











This thing is creepy though:


----------



## ironmaiden

RCIAG said:


> I'm disappointed in the Zombie Girl. She should be scarier looking, instead she just looks sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thing is creepy though:



Ah yes, the Bill Belichick Peeping Tom prop! A must for any Pats fan eh? LOL

And that girl, well she looks like my husband's cousin. Or she could play a part in one of those Hatfield & McCoy remakes on History channel (with apologizes to any Hatfield/McCoy relations here on the forum


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

ironmaiden said:


> Anyone else find that they can't stand the voice of the animated Hagatha? Doesnt even sound like a female LOL


Yes, I couldn't even make it all the way through the whole video. Disappointing. Then again, most animated props seem to have annoying voices and/or corny lines. *shrug*


----------



## ironmaiden

Now this baby has me droolin............









I like the resin props and I can set this gal beside the larger Zombie dog as the kids walk up the steps. They never saw the dog as I had him between an azalea & a large yew. The howling gets pretty annoying though, Im glad the kitty is silent.

Ya know my cat WILL go after this, somehow she recognizes other cat props if they are realistic enough. Those crummy old glitter type from Walmart, well she sniffed it & walked away. But I also have a latex & foam black cat from Spirit. When I set it on the floor she hissed and swatted it across the room.

I'm gonna _love_ introducing her to this particularly feline 

Meow


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I've been considering picking up the Peeping guy. The more I see him the more I like him. Still mulling over what scenes I could use him for in my haunt if I do get him. Needs to be versatile enough. He's great looking though, reasonably priced for an impact prop although he is just a static head and he is really creepy. I'd like to order him before the code expires. Payday was today so it's more a matter of where I could use him.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

The zombie cat is nice. Do they have a video of him up. Last I looked I don't think they did. I'm still considering the Feral Cat prop and thought if I got that one I might add patches of fur to him to make him look a bit like he was in a fight. I probably won't decide until I listen to both of them and hear which one I like better.


----------



## RCIAG

OK I had to Google Bill Belichick & OMG YES! that Peeper looks a lot like him!!! If it had a wider nose it'd be a perfect replica.


----------



## ironmaiden

Ghost of Spookie said:


> The zombie cat is nice. Do they have a video of him up. Last I looked I don't think they did. I'm still considering the Feral Cat prop and thought if I got that one I might add patches of fur to him to make him look a bit like he was in a fight. I probably won't decide until I listen to both of them and hear which one I like better.



No video Spookie but in one photo they pair it with the Zombie dog (last years version) and they do make a lovely couple. Also the GR cat makes no sound according to the description, only the eyes light up. 
I did play the zombie sound clip on that same page, it is supposed to be zombie girl, it's awful 

BTW who is selling the Morbid Industries feral Cat prop? I cant seem to find it


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I've been considering picking up the Peeping guy. The more I see him the more I like him. Still mulling over what scenes I could use him for in my haunt if I do get him. Needs to be versatile enough. He's great looking though, reasonably priced for an impact prop although he is just a static head and he is really creepy. I'd like to order him before the code expires. Payday was today so it's more a matter of where I could use him.


I've been looking at this dude too. Not usually what I would go for but there is something about him that I like. I have this side door that is sort of dark and creepy at night and I want to put him there, not just for halloween but to freak people out who come over. If I do get him , I think I might put some light paint on his face and creep him up just a little more, subtle things , nothing drastic.
i was wondering if another site had anything similar though before I decided.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Ironmaiden, You can see the Feral Cat on Halloween Asylum's website (search for feral cat or go to props/animals). I don't think they have the video linked to but if you go to YouTube and search for, I think it was, Feral Cat prop or maybe Feral Cat Morbid, you should be able to find it and play it. It's not convenient for me to post links right now or I would. I did link to it in a post I made earlier about it but don't remember where that was at. If you don't find it, let me know and I'll come back tonight and provide the links. 

If the GR one doesn't meow and screech I know which cat I will be buying. I don't have zombie dog so don't have the need to have the dog and cat look alike. Plus I think the feral cat is a bit less than the zombie cat anyway.

Earlier this month I did a search for the feral cat and saw it listed in a few places so it is being sold more widely. So far didn't notice it in stock anywhere. It's definitely on my list for a pick up this year.


----------



## ironmaiden

Found it Spookie!!







Link to Halloween asylum

http://www.halloweenasylum.com/feral-cat-prop.html


While I like the sound of the latex feral cat I prefer the look of the GR zombie cat. This is a hard choice


----------



## wednesdayaddams

ironmaiden i LOVE hagatha! she is my favorite. lol. 

you are not being a very good "bad influence" on me this year! 

just sayin 



ironmaiden said:


> Anyone else find that they can't stand the voice of the animated Hagatha? Doesnt even sound like a female LOL
> 
> Oh and am I mistaken or is the Headless Dancing Couple NOT animated? They have to be animated , for $400 bucks those cats better be "cuttin' a rug" (channeling Skynyrd again sorry)


----------



## Kymmm

ironmaiden said:


> Anyone else find that they can't stand the voice of the animated Hagatha? Doesnt even sound like a female LOL


I thought the same thing.. the voice is very manlike (Sorry WednesdayAdams, I know you like her)


----------



## wednesdayaddams

lol well kymmm if you and ironmaiden don't like her then maybe you are indicative of a trend. hence, i get her for half off later on. 





Kymmm said:


> I thought the same thing.. the voice is very manlike (Sorry WednesdayAdams, I know you like her)


----------



## ironmaiden

well wednesday this simply means that there is a very good chance you will be able to pick up Ms Hagatha as a 1/2 price special LOL

And then you will be thanking me once again


----------



## wednesdayaddams

lol we must have esp. i just posted the same thing! woooo (cue scary music) 






ironmaiden said:


> well wednesday this simply means that there is a very good chance you will be able to pick up Ms Hagatha as a 1/2 price special LOL
> 
> And then you will be thanking me once again


----------



## ironmaiden

you type faster than I do wednesday (I am of the old two finger typing school)


----------



## ironmaiden

Now dont everyone decide to buy the Zombie cat..... Comon it's a lousy prop, super cheesy, poorly made........


----------



## wednesdayaddams

lol ironmaiden. just let me have a few more glasses of wine. i'll be typing with one finger and one eye closed. 




ironmaiden said:


> you type faster than I do wednesday (I am of the old two finger typing school)


----------



## ironmaiden

wednesday, just a bit curious, what is it about Hagatha that you like? cant possibly be those big, ol light up golf ball sized eyes eh? LOL


----------



## wednesdayaddams

LOL ironmaiden i LOVE her eyes! with so many GR props with blinking red dots, I love love love her eyes. and i love the way her head moves back and forth, and i love her face, and i love her witchy hands, and i love her broom, and i love her dress and i love her white hair.

(hang on, i gotta catch my breath)





she is in a word, marvelous. i don't know why you don't like her. i like my witches a certain way. and i don't mind a masculine voice. it scares away robbers!  lol ha h ah ahahahahahahaahahha





ironmaiden said:


> wednesday, just a bit curious, what is it about Hagatha that you like? cant possibly be those big, ol light up golf ball sized eyes eh? LOL


----------



## ironmaiden

Well wednesday, in light of your Hagatha obsession I sincerely hope you are able to add her to your ever expanding collection of GR goodies at a nice price 


The eyes drive me nuts along with that voice. I tried to figure out who she sounds like but I just can't quite pin point it. Perhapes she is channeling a touch of Maxwell Klinger from M*A*S*H. Well she kinda _looks_ like him LOL


----------



## wednesdayaddams

yeah, she does kinda sound like klinger, doesn't she? lol. 

she does have a whiny man's voice. for sure. but i just love her anyway. maybe i can muffle her voice. i love her face and eyes. 

ironmaiden and kymmm, are you two buying the spell casting witch? if i am remembering correctly, i think kymmm is trying to sneak her past her husband as we speak! 




ironmaiden said:


> Well wednesday, in light of your Hagatha obsession I sincerely hope you are able to add her to your ever expanding collection of GR goodies at a nice price
> 
> 
> The eyes drive me nuts along with that voice. I tried to figure out who she sounds like but I just can't quite pin point it. Perhapes she is channeling a touch of Maxwell Klinger from M*A*S*H. Well she kinda _looks_ like him LOL


----------



## wednesdayaddams

ps: how do you know klinger's first name? LOL



ironmaiden said:


> Well wednesday, in light of your Hagatha obsession I sincerely hope you are able to add her to your ever expanding collection of GR goodies at a nice price
> 
> 
> The eyes drive me nuts along with that voice. I tried to figure out who she sounds like but I just can't quite pin point it. Perhapes she is channeling a touch of Maxwell Klinger from M*A*S*H. Well she kinda _looks_ like him LOL


----------



## wednesdayaddams

i just figured out who her voice sounds like. it is the same voice as the BEETLEJUICE PROP!



ironmaiden said:


> Well wednesday, in light of your Hagatha obsession I sincerely hope you are able to add her to your ever expanding collection of GR goodies at a nice price
> 
> 
> The eyes drive me nuts along with that voice. I tried to figure out who she sounds like but I just can't quite pin point it. Perhapes she is channeling a touch of Maxwell Klinger from M*A*S*H. Well she kinda _looks_ like him LOL


----------



## ironmaiden

Ah yes, the Spell Casting Witch, now that one I do like! I see she also has big ol' bright golf ball eyes but they added pupil & iris. ya know that Hagatha, she could be an _alien_ witch since those greys just have big ol' eyes with nothin' in them 

Seriously though Hagatha should not be the same price as Spell Caster IMHO as "Speller" seems to have more detail.

Anyways wednesday, you hang in there, I just know you'll get a discount on that Hag-atha LOL LOL


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Ironmaiden how do you know about the greys? been reading up on your alien conspiracy theories lately? 

it's like falling down the rabbit hole. the more you read the more frightening it becomes. not kidding. 





ironmaiden said:


> Ah yes, the Spell Casting Witch, now that one I do like! I see she also has big ol' bright golf ball eyes but they added pupil & iris. ya know that Hagatha, she could be an _alien_ witch since those greys just have big ol' eyes with nothin' in them
> 
> Seriously though Hagatha should not be the same price as Spell Caster IMHO as "Speller" seems to have more detail.
> 
> Anyways wednesday, you hang in there, I just know you'll get a discount on that Hag-atha LOL LOL


----------



## ironmaiden

I lead a dull life, I have my little Hello Kitty tv on in the dining room every night and M*A*S*H is on for an hour thus I know Maxwell Klinger 

Oh and they must have been cheap and used the same actor for both props voices HA


----------



## ironmaiden

Hello Kitty and aliens and cryptid creatures, my only obsessions in life 

Oh and Halloween _of course_


----------



## wednesdayaddams

how i love hello kitty. target had a dial soap "hello kitty" edition pump and i have it on my kitchen sink. 

i almost bought a house last year that had a hello kitty toilet seat. lol. it was adorable. how i would love a hello kitty tv!

mash is on all the time. i DVR everybody loves raymond and it is on the same channel so i see bits and pieces of it frequently. plus, my dad and alan alda are like twins so he always catches my attention. 




ironmaiden said:


> I lead a dull life, I have my little Hello Kitty tv on in the dining room every night and M*A*S*H is on for an hour thus I know Maxwell Klinger
> 
> Oh and they must have been cheap and used the same actor for both props voices HA


----------



## wednesdayaddams

well i guess i have enough to worry about without greys but they do scare the sh*t out of me. 



ironmaiden said:


> Hello Kitty and aliens and cryptid creatures, my only obsessions in life
> 
> Oh and Halloween _of course_


----------



## ironmaiden

I have the hello Kitty Dial soap pump in my bathroom. We wont even talk about the Kitty lava lamp. toaster, dvd player, pancake maker, toaster oven, cotton candy maker..........

Dear hubby, what an angel


----------



## wednesdayaddams

you know i think i did see the hello kitty toaster! it is awesome! 




ironmaiden said:


> I have the hello Kitty Dial soap pump in my bathroom. We wont even talk about the Kitty lava lamp. toaster, dvd player, pancake maker, toaster oven, cotton candy maker..........
> 
> Dear hubby, what an angel


----------



## ironmaiden

A few items are from Target, they were on clearance super cheap like the toaster & cotton candy maker & make up mirror . Other things (dvd player, tv, blow dryer) were procured from ebay


----------



## wednesdayaddams

so how do you reconcile all of this pink splendour with your dark halloween side? 





ironmaiden said:


> A few items are from Target, they were on clearance super cheap like the toaster & cotton candy maker & make up mirror . Other things (dvd player, tv, blow dryer) were procured from ebay


----------



## ironmaiden

Well wednesday, you see the pink Kitty also has a dark side ........ LOL 

And I love the look on my brother's face when he comes over  Nephews dont mind though, they steal candy from my Gemmy Edwardian Butler as well as gumballs from the HK gumball dispenser

BTW there is a man with a website http://www.kittyhell.com/ that highlights the hell of living with a HK obsessed wife. It's funny and no that is not me


----------



## wednesdayaddams

wow. just....wow.

love the hk wedding shoes tho 




ironmaiden said:


> Well wednesday, you see the pink Kitty also has a dark side ........ LOL
> 
> And I love the look on my brother's face when he comes over  Nephews dont mind though, they steal candy from my Gemmy Edwardian Butler as well as gumballs from the HK gumball dispenser
> 
> BTW there is a man with a website http://www.kittyhell.com/ that highlights the hell of living with a HK obsessed wife. It's funny and no that is not me


----------



## ironmaiden

How about this for Dark Side (OK maybe _Pink Side_)









I would wear it, I love Darth AND the Kitty & have no sense of shame either so what's not to love


----------



## wednesdayaddams

LOL ironmaiden i'm ascared, ascared i tell you! 



ironmaiden said:


> How about this for Dark Side (OK maybe _Pink Side_)
> 
> View attachment 161885
> 
> 
> I would wear it, I love Darth AND the Kitty, what's not to love


----------



## ironmaiden

OK I draw the line at THIS version


----------



## wednesdayaddams

lol yeah that one is over the top!



ironmaiden said:


> OK I draw the line at THIS version
> 
> View attachment 161889


----------



## hallorenescene

so now I think I've seen things I never thought I would see. hello kitty as darth vadar. maybe I need to go back to bed, and when I awake, it will be just a dream.


----------



## icemanfred

frogkid11 said:


> icemanfred, you can enter code xxw66904 and get 20% off your entire order through 8/7/2013


thanks for the 20% off code.
just a note to others. it worked out to be like $2 cheaper using the free shipping code if applied to the vine arms


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Villafane's Pumpkin Face Replica Order*

Well found out what happened to the Villafan pumpkin face that didn't ship out with my other two items yesterday. Received an email from GrandinRoad that there's been a delay and it won't be going out until 8/5, Monday. Guess I can wait! LOL. 

At first I was thinking they were going to say there was a problem and the order couldn't be filled. Have to admit I had a moment of bewildered dread and confusion if that was going to be the news. You know their emails always start out thanking you for our order and then you read the words, "We are sorry to inform you that the following merchandise is...."

Curious what others who have ordered the pumpkin have heard on their order?


----------



## ironmaiden

Ah yes the dreaded GR email with bad news ....... Last year I received five of them in relation to the Sonic Cat Trio and several regarding the Faceless Specter. 
Perhaps in this case the warehouse hasn't unpacked your Villafan face yet


----------



## RCIAG

I got the same email, shipping 8/5. As long as I get it by Halloween I'm OK.

For those that want Venetian Victoria, Oriental Trading is currently selling her for $79. That's $10 less than GR & if you wait for a coupon, she could be less.

They call her "Standing Ghost Girl."
http://www.orientaltrading.com/standing-ghost-girl-a2-13617953.fltr?prodCatId=551691


----------



## dbruner

I ordered the lady in black today, along with the lace candles and the wilting roses. Can't wait to get them.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

First off have to say that over the last two years I have managed to pick up a number of GR's props, sometimes on sale or clearance, so really don't need a lot more things for my haunt. This year I am finding myself most interested in the smaller items they are carrying as opposed to the life-sized props. Last years props were a more cohesive group of ladies and guys and maybe that's why I ended up with the ones I did because they kind of related to each other. If I were to get one more large prop from them this year it would be the LIB. While I like a number of the other ones they are quite distinct from each other and I lean toward theme decorating in my haunts. Oh, and I guess I could say I would love the collection of headless people including the HH but would have no room for all of them. I could see the headless people on roomba's and dancing around a haunted ballroom. The HH would look great at the top of a long staircase watching them.

What's your take on what you would like to add to your haunt?


----------



## Guest

The Dancing Headless Couple. Elegant and wonderful. I won't get them, b/c even at 50% they are still $200, but just wow.

HH all the way. Never will own him, but just wonderful.

I did get the wilted roses and the Vintage Bride. Gonna use her "Beloved" style.

The rest, I will wait for after sales. 

Like you, GOS, I am full to bursting on previous years' sales items. My eyes are bigger than my storage, def.


----------



## Kymmm

wednesdayaddams said:


> yeah, she does kinda sound like klinger, doesn't she? lol.
> 
> she does have a whiny man's voice. for sure. but i just love her anyway. maybe i can muffle her voice. i love her face and eyes.
> 
> ironmaiden and kymmm, are you two buying the spell casting witch? if i am remembering correctly, i think kymmm is trying to sneak her past her husband as we speak!


My Spell Caster Witch will be on it's way in about 10 days!!! The hubby knows she is coming but I just told him about Helsa that I bought last year at clearance.. lol 
Ironmaiden, are you buying the Spell Caster as well? I'm going to darken her eyes a little bit but other than that, I think she's pretty cool...


----------



## ironmaiden

Kymmm, I do like Spell Caster, she has nice eyes as well as a good voice and doesnt look at all like Klinger 

But right now I am waiting to see what may go on sale. That is what happened last year, I had no plans to buy Helsa, Serena, Stone Man or the resin zombie but when they went 1/2 price AND I had a free shipping code......well you know the story LOL

I do plan to pick up Zombie Cat without waiting for a sale since I have last years Zombie Dog. The only other super tempting item for me is the 53" tall Scottish tombstone. As our cemetery sits up on a knoll away from the road all my props need to be of a large size. Our cemetery fence is 5' tall and the columns are 6' so i really think Im gonna go for it.

Happy Birthday to me eh?

Forgot to add that I really do like that LIB but I'm afraid my very bad kitty will go after the sleeves on her dress. As it is now I have to gather up the extra cloth from the floor on all my life size figures cos she's a chewer.


----------



## hallorenescene

everyone, kudos for all your cool props. it will be fun to see everyone's displays.


----------



## Kymmm

If you get the Spell Caster for less than me.... I DON'T WANT TO HEAR IT!!!! lol! But, I do hope you get what you want for your birthday!!


----------



## im the goddess

I just ordered the Goth Glam table cloth and topper, plus the black skull and cross bones runner. The table cloth said not available in the outlet, but showed available at the sale price in the Halloween Haven section. We shall see. Thanks for the 20% off code. They were already on sale and I used the 20% on top of that.


----------



## MrNightmare

I went into my storage today to take some more pics of the horseman:


----------



## Penumbra

Doesn't the Horseman have a soundtrack? Grandin Road had added a "Motion Sensor" activating a soundtrack of horse's hooves and laughing.


----------



## frogkid11

OH! I didn't realize the HH had those 3 silver pumpkins painted down the sides of his gloves. Did you add those, Mr. Nightmare, or are they from the manufacturer like that? I'm sure they will be fine but it makes the gloves look more comical than what I was hoping for.


----------



## MrNightmare

Penumbra said:


> Doesn't the Horseman have a soundtrack? Grandin Road had added a "Motion Sensor" activating a soundtrack of horse's hooves and laughing.


It has a motion sensor that when activated, it makes a sound (you can hear it on GrandinRoads website on the horseman page). Also, when activated, the Jack-o-Lantern flickers and lights up.


----------



## MrNightmare

frogkid11 said:


> OH! I didn't realize the HH had those 3 silver pumpkins painted down the sides of his gloves. Did you add those, Mr. Nightmare, or are they from the manufacturer like that? I'm sure they will be fine but it makes the gloves look more comical than what I was hoping for.


They are from the manufacturer. The cape hides them however.


----------



## hallorenescene

mr nightmare, a very impressive prop indeed


----------



## HexMe

Hmmm, I agree, I don't know how I feel about the pumpkins going down the gauntlets. I may either paint over them or make sure the cape covers them up. Are those the motion sensors on the belt? How's the quality of the cape? Oh boy, I cannot wait for my horseman to arrive!


----------



## MrNightmare

HexMe said:


> Hmmm, I agree, I don't know how I feel about the pumpkins going down the gauntlets. I may either paint over them or make sure the cape covers them up. Are those the motion sensors on the belt? How's the quality of the cape? Oh boy, I cannot wait for my horseman to arrive!


The sensor is in the center of the buckle/belt. The cape is made of heavy fabric and is high quality. I have a few pics of it with the cape on somewhere in my albums.


----------



## 22606

im the goddess said:


> I just ordered the Goth Glam table cloth and topper, plus the black skull and cross bones runner.


I want a few of the chair that they show with it...


----------



## PoCoHauntGal

Garthgoyle said:


> I want a few of the chair that they show with it...
> 
> View attachment 162096


I love the fabric for their linens. Those type of chairs are easier to find at charity shops, value village etc. You could add some finials or other details. I bought some small iron hands at Lee Valley tools that I put one on of mine. Or you can make a whole new back insert piece for the chair from plywood. I like this skeleton back chair and may replicate it.


----------



## talkingcatblues

hollow said:


> I did get the wilted roses.


I just went to look at the GR site again, and I typed "grandinrose.com" - shows you where my head is at! 

I bet those are going to add great atmosphere to your setup.



hollow said:


> My eyes are bigger than my storage, def.


Too true. I think my leaning towers o' jam-packed boxes might be getting scarier than the actual display. If I walked people through that, I'd get some screams of terror for sure!


----------



## Guest

talkingcatblues said:


> I just went to look at the GR site again, and I typed "grandinrose.com" - shows you where my head is at!
> 
> I bet those are going to add great atmosphere to your setup.
> 
> 
> 
> Too true. I think my leaning towers o' jam-packed boxes might be getting scarier than the actual display. If I walked people through that, I'd get some screams of terror for sure!


LOL too funny! 

My Vintage Haunting Bride and Wilting Roses are being delivered today. After I slip my husband a roofie, I will try to take a pic or 2.

I am super excited for the Wilting Roses.


----------



## Guest

I got my Halloween Haven catalog in the mail today! Yay! others should be seeing them too.


----------



## 22606

PoCoHauntGal said:


> I like this skeleton back chair and may replicate it.


That is pretty nifty.



hollow said:


> I am super excited for the Wilting Roses.


They are neat, but certainly not worth $34 (on sale for $20-something, sure). I received them and the metal lace hurricane candleholder today, so here are pictures for anyone who has been considering either/both:


----------



## Penumbra

Has anyone ordered the Silas Scarecrow figure? If so, please tell me what it's like in person! I am seriously considering getting him. But I can't pay 129.99 for something unless I'm 100% sure I want it.


----------



## frogkid11

Sid_Matthew said:


> I got my Halloween Haven catalog in the mail today! Yay! others should be seeing them too.


Got mine on Saturday. Even though I had been watching the website like a hawk to see the new stuff on 7/31, it still was "magical" to get my catalog and see the various displays on paper as opposed to the short video and individual item listings on the web.


----------



## ironmaiden

IMHO the catalog trumps the website any day


----------



## MrNightmare

Garthgoyle said:


> I want a few of the chair that they show with it...
> 
> View attachment 162096


Me too! I am fascinated with the furniture and items of gothic décor they use in their displays. A good place to look is yard sales and flea markets. I found this chair at one for $5. It looked Gothic enough so I sanded it down and painted it black:


----------



## 22606

That is a very nice setup in general, MrNightmare. Are those their new candleholders? If so, I did not realize that they are so large.


----------



## Guest

Got the Bride.

She has instructions and hardware included so that she may stand or sit.

I only took a few quick pics but I like her. Her coloring is that of a redhead; she has freckles and red smooth hair pulled into a bun.


----------



## Guest

Gosh these photos are huge; sorry. Her gown is light and fluffy and voluminous. Was she worth $99 minus 20%? I dunno. I like her alot, and I know I cannot find a decent wedding gown at Goodwill or a thrift store less than $35.00 or so that has long sleeves, a high necks, and is fluffy and pretty.


----------



## ironmaiden

frogkid11 said:


> Got mine on Saturday. Even though I had been watching the website like a hawk to see the new stuff on 7/31, it still was "magical" to get my catalog and see the various displays on paper as opposed to the short video and individual item listings on the web.


I still have the catalogs from last year and the year before. I cant seem to toss the out LOL


----------



## icemanfred

Where did that skeleton chair come from
THATS COOL


----------



## Guest

Sorry for the posing against a stark white wall...I know, i am an idiot.

Anyway, she will pull duty as a less wonderful than original "Beloved."

She looks shapeless and lumpy but she just has been unboxed and does not have her "sitting" poles in her. I slumped her against an armless chair. 

Now she goes to the garage to plot with the others.


----------



## Guest

ironmaiden said:


> I still have the catalogs from last year and the year before. I cant seem to toss the out LOL


Me too; I keep them bedside and thumb through them alot.


----------



## MrNightmare

Garthgoyle said:


> That is a very nice setup in general, MrNightmare. Are those their new candleholders? If so, I did not realize that they are so large.


Yes, those are their Candlesticks. They are quite large!


----------



## frogkid11

ironmaiden said:


> I still have the catalogs from last year and the year before. I cant seem to toss the out LOL


Glad to know I'm not the only one that covets the old catalogs. I don't throw any of the special Halloween magazines away either - I pull them out every year on vacation and look at them for ideas.


----------



## HexMe

I treasure my Grandin Road catalogues too! Their vignettes are very inspiring.


----------



## frogkid11

hollow - she looks translucent versus the website where her gown looks really white - is that just the "need to unpack her" you mention?


----------



## lanie077

the brides face looks very different from the pictures on the site


----------



## hallorenescene

poco, that's a pretty cool chair, but garth, I love that chair. and garth, both my daughter and I love the flowers. hope they go on sale.
mr nightmare, that is a nice chair, a good price, and it looks great black. your whole setting is awesome
hollow, she looks awesome. I think you got a nice prop. I've always loved that beloved tombstone of terras.
I haven't received a catalog yet. I sure hope I do. I save my catalogs as well.


----------



## Serpentia

hollow said:


> View attachment 162331
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the posing against a stark white wall...I know, i am an idiot.
> 
> Anyway, she will pull duty as a less wonderful than original "Beloved."
> 
> She looks shapeless and lumpy but she just has been unboxed and does not have her "sitting" poles in her. I slumped her against an armless chair.
> 
> Now she goes to the garage to plot with the others.


I see a LOT of potential for customization there. An awesome bouquet would be.... awesome. The first thing I would do is find or make a sash or belt for the dress. She looks like all kinds of fun, great purchase!


----------



## Serpentia

Garthgoyle said:


> They are neat, but certainly not worth $34 (on sale for $20-something, sure). I received them and the metal lace hurricane candleholder today, so here are pictures for anyone who has been considering either/both:
> 
> View attachment 162317


I love those black lace hurricanes and I need at least two of them! Want them to be on sale tho


----------



## Serpentia

Garthgoyle said:


> That is a very nice setup in general, MrNightmare. Are those their new candleholders? If so, I did not realize that they are so large.


BUY THEM!! I bought mine two years ago, got mine from HSN actually. They are HUGE, they are workhorses and mine stay on my mantelpiece all year. 100% awesome.

They should make a white version, white would work year-round, including Halloween and I would probably have to buy a set of those as well. Ack.


----------



## Hilda

frogkid11 said:


> Got mine on Saturday. Even though I had been watching the website like a hawk to see the new stuff on 7/31, it still was "magical" to get my catalog and see the various displays on paper as opposed to the short video and individual item listings on the web.


After all the excitement with the video release and all. I was not really anticipating the catalog. I was almost surprised when I got mine this morning. I sat down with a cup of coffee and went throught it and LOVED it all. The catalog was really fun to go through!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

got my catalog yesterday and I have to say, the HH doesn't look quite so high-quality to me now. His chestplate is obviously plastic, as are his breeches. I would pay $350 for him at most...IF he can be gotten with a discount, I will buy him.

As for the bride, her face looks like my granddaughter after she's been eating oreos and her dress looks very cheap and tacky to me...almost like it's made from that papery kind of fabric you see printed with skulls on it. I'm so disappointed.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

ok, after looking again, i stand by my bride assessment but i still LOVE the HH.


----------



## RCIAG

This email from GR was in my Inbox this AM:



> We are sorry to inform you that the following merchandise is
> delayed. We apologize for this delay, but anticipate shipping to
> you by the date indicated below.
> 
> 66339 Qty: 1 Due: 08/07/2013
> Pumpkin Face Replica


**sigh**

I really wanna see this thing in person but I guess I'll hafta wait.

The Bride looks VERY different in your pics. I like her. In the catalog pics you can't tell what color her hair is, there's no indication her face looks any different than Helsa/LIB/etc. Technically it's the same face but they've painted it very differently & it works. I wonder if they'll do a Groom one day?


----------



## Guest

I will take more pics later today. I still like her.  Hopefully when I stand her up her dress will look better.It is many layers of different types of fabric...they even have a black fabric in there.

I bought the white hanging witch form GR a few years ago (if you all remember her) and she had a sheer white fabric used for her dress. The Bride has that fabric, and also a silky smooth type fabric in her gown.

Whereas Vicky and Helsa's gowns are smooth white, I have noticed that the gowns on the LIB and the bride are really "puffy," have lots of thin layers of fabric, and have more volume.

I leave Vicky outdoors uncovered the last 3-4 days before H'ween, and the dew often makes her dress quite damp. She dries out during the day usually, but I do want to put the bride outdoors on the ground near a tombstone and it seems the light layers will be good for this. Heavy fabric might take longer to dry out.

Also, she can have as many oreos as she wants as long as she keeps the choco off the dress.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

RCIAG said:


> This email from GR was in my Inbox this AM:
> 
> 
> 
> **sigh**
> 
> I really wanna see this thing in person but I guess I'll hafta wait.
> 
> The Bride looks VERY different in your pics. I like her. In the catalog pics you can't tell what color her hair is, there's no indication her face looks any different than Helsa/LIB/etc. Technically it's the same face but they've painted it very differently & it works. I wonder if they'll do a Groom one day?



You're not alone RCIAG. I woke up to the same message. Wonder what the heck happened. Maybe this pumpkin was such a hit they sold more than Villafane had ready to ship. Really hoping it ships out Wednesday, I hate getting these messages. Always afraid it will be a cancellation as I read beyond the " we're sorry to inform you..."

BTW, I like the bride as well. She'll look nice at the tombstone or stood up at an alter.


----------



## RCIAG

Voluminous is the word I'd use to describe The Bride.


----------



## Cloe

I don't know if anyone else mentioned this yet but Spirit is also selling the wilting roses. Their soundtrack is just creepy music ,no glass breaking. I also noticed the one on the order page has a spider with web. The one in the preview video is a skull and Spirit's has a full skeleton on the vase. Personally I like the one in the video the best. Did anyone get theirs yet ? Curious to see which one their sending.


----------



## Hilda

Soooooo... had it ever been mentioned before that the Grandin Road skellies and the Costco skellies are the exact same product? Just wondering.


----------



## Evil Elf

I just looked up the Spirit and Grandin Road rose vases. The Spirit one had a choppier motion, not sure why. I also prefer the vase of the Grandin road one, as well as the price. 

Hilda, it's never been mentioned, at least that I've seen, but it could very well be true.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Hilda said:


> Soooooo... had it ever been mentioned before that the Grandin Road skellies and the Costco skellies are the exact same product? Just wondering.


That was certainly true last year, but don't know about this year. On GR's website, it identifies this year's skeleton as "New for 2013" if I recall correctly.


----------



## Cloe

Last year their skeletons were a yellowed wally type of skeleton. The glow in the dark and clown skeletons were the bend n pose. This years looks like the bend n pose that target, buy costumes, rite aid, and numerous other places were selling last year. They're a lot sturdier and don't fall apart as easy but their harder to put in as many poses as the wallys and do have the grinning face.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Cloe said:


> I don't know if anyone else mentioned this yet but Spirit is also selling the wilting roses. Their soundtrack is just creepy music ,no glass breaking. I also noticed the one on the order page has a spider with web. The one in the preview video is a skull and Spirit's has a full skeleton on the vase. Personally I like the one in the video the best. Did anyone get theirs yet ? Curious to see which one their sending.


The Grandin Road vase has both, one side is just the big spider like shown in their video. the other side has the skull and a smaller spider like shown in the still picture. they work really well, xtra xtra sensitive...too sensitive almost but im not complaining since i have had several things in the past that you almost had to set off a bomb to get the detector to detect. overall I like the roses, but not so sure about the 34 dollar price tag, certainly not worth more. I'm curious to see if walgreens or target gets their own version . If so it will be about half this price. target had the taking urn and the phone for 15 bucks and of course walgreens had medusa for 20 bucks. so really it wouldnt surprise me if either got a similar version of this.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Cloe said:


> Last year their skeletons were a yellowed wally type of skeleton. The glow in the dark and clown skeletons were the bend n pose. This years looks like the bend n pose that target, buy costumes, rite aid, and numerous other places were selling last year. They're a lot sturdier and don't fall apart as easy but their harder to put in as many poses as the wallys and do have the grinning face.


Ah, I stand corrected then. Had bought one of the GID Pose-N-Stay skeletons from GR last year, and just assumed that the non-GID skeleton they offered was of the same type.

Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Cloe

Thanks Disembodied for clarifying that. Still contemplating an order before the 20% runs out. Would you still order after seeing them in person or no? Saruman..thanks for the correction on my end. Pose-n-stay is what I was thinking of. I only know this because I bought a few of all three when they were at the $19.00 price. Some people liked the regular ones from Grandin Road last year but If I had paid full price I would have returned them. To me they were one step up from the Blucky's. They had the Wally face and body but were a translucent thin yellowed plastic. The first one I opened actually had the head on backwards LOL.


----------



## Hilda

Last week, I received two Costco skellies via a forum member who was kind enough to ship them across the country for me! I still wanted another pair, so I bit the bullet and purchased two from Grandin Road. I did have the 20% off, and their combined shipping for all my items was not bad.

The Grandin Road skellies just arrived and they are the identical skelly. I am positive. They are in different boxes, and each box identifies either Costco or Grandin Road respectively, but the graphics on the Pose and Stay instructions are identical.

I'm not disappointed, because overall, they are great skeletons. BUT... this is a big BUT... at nearly twice the price you would think they were different somehow. I just wanted to give everyone a heads up. The skeletons are a little darker, more tan (more corpsed) than they appear in the videos or in the photos. I was certain they were going to be whiter skeletons. Overall, I am still one happy camper.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Cloe, I tell ya since seeing them in person I would wait for a sale. Even with 20% they are what 27.50 ish ? then add on shipping....basically the 20% pays the shipping , I honestly think I would wait for a sale, and then hope I could get free shipping on top of it. There were several opportunities like this last year. I'm hoping for a repeat this year. Others who got them may feel different, I'd be interested to know. But me personally , unless you just HAVE to have them I would wait for a sale and then use a free ship coupon, they aren't worth more than 15 bucks. Also by waiting you can see if either target or walgreens gets a cheaper version.

I should have also said that the sensor eye is on the side of the skull on the vase.


----------



## frogkid11

OMG! OMG! My HH delivery is now set for this Thursday via the shipping company. I simply cannot wait and am going to wet my pants waiting for Thursday. I hate wishing time away, but we really need to get this calendar moving past Wednesday...is it really only Tuesday right now???? :-(


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

My Wilting Roses arrived. My bat is coming in another box and I thought was due to arrive at the same time. Need to check this out. The roses look nice. Pretty much what I expected, the vase has a nice relief to the design etched in. The roses look like the artificial black roses you see in Michaels. Need to find some batteries and make these guys droop. Fun prop though.


----------



## 22606

Gemmy's#1Fan said:


> I just looked up the Spirit and Grandin Road rose vases. The Spirit one had a choppier motion, not sure why. I also prefer the vase of the Grandin road one, as well as the price.


I didn't know that Spirit also had one... I kind of like their version's motion a little more, I think, due to them wilting little by little, as opposed to it happening in one fell swoop; plus, it makes each of them different (along with the vases' designs, of course). If Walgreens gets this item in, I'll probably wind up buying it to complement my other, but I cannot see paying the price that Spirit wants (GR's is overpriced, too, which is why I caught it while I could get the wilting roses urn on sale).


----------



## wickedwillingwench

frogkid11 said:


> OMG! OMG! My HH delivery is now set for this Thursday via the shipping company. I simply cannot wait and am going to wet my pants waiting for Thursday. I hate wishing time away, but we really need to get this calendar moving past Wednesday...is it really only Tuesday right now???? :-(


color me all sorts of jelly.


----------



## HexMe

frogkid11 said:


> OMG! OMG! My HH delivery is now set for this Thursday via the shipping company. I simply cannot wait and am going to wet my pants waiting for Thursday. I hate wishing time away, but we really need to get this calendar moving past Wednesday...is it really only Tuesday right now???? :-(


You're so lucky, I have to wait until NEXT Tuesday!


----------



## dbruner

Did anyone get their Lady in Black yet? Mine hasn't shipped yet.


----------



## Zombiesmash

I'm still waiting on my Lady in Black. I ordered her at the same time as my Ventriloquist, who arrived today.

Picture!








Love him and his dummy.


----------



## Guest

dbruner said:


> Did anyone get their Lady in Black yet? Mine hasn't shipped yet.


Yes. I got her and I love her! I had some (horridly taken) photos here, but I cannot find them.

I think she is a really good female prop. I really adore Venetian Victoria, and I am pretty sure I like the LIB more. I so hope she doesn't sell out and I can get another one at the end of the season. I'd have 3,000 heart attacks if she were damaged or stolen.


----------



## Pumpkin5

I love that you guys love Grandinroad, like I love Grandinroad....


----------



## Hilda

Ghost of Spookie said:


> My Wilting Roses arrived. My bat is coming in another box and I thought was due to arrive at the same time. Need to check this out. The roses look nice. Pretty much what I expected, the vase has a nice relief to the design etched in. The roses look like the artificial black roses you see in Michaels. Need to find some batteries and make these guys droop. Fun prop though.


I wish I got the roses. Maybe I still will. Any chance they will be on sale? hahaha
Did you get the giant vampire bat? I got a pair. They were delivered today. I am happy with them. A little bit more 'fake' looking than I expected, but in low mood lighting, I am sure they will set the spooky scene perfectly!!! I was worrying that they are almost too cute... in a stuffed animal kind of way, but my husband just came home and said it looked evil. So I guess we're good to go!


----------



## 22606

Zombiesmash said:


> I ordered her at the same time as my Ventriloquist, who arrived today.
> Love him and his dummy.


I truly wish that they would offer a separate version of the dummy... That little bugger is wicked (_so_ much cooler than their 'Chuckie' ventriloquist dummy prop).


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Garthgoyle said:


> I truly wish that they would offer a separate version of the dummy... That little bugger is wicked (_so_ much cooler than their 'Chuckie' ventriloquist dummy prop).


Garthgoyle did you see this single guy on their site?

http://www.grandinroad.com/chuckie-...49803?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=64


----------



## 22606

I did, GoS, but he does not do much for me, to be honest. I liked him better in the YouTube video when his entire form could not be seen; the face is decent, although the body really throws his look off.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hilda said:


> I wish I got the roses. Maybe I still will. Any chance they will be on sale? hahaha
> Did you get the giant vampire bat? I got a pair. They were delivered today. I am happy with them. A little bit more 'fake' looking than I expected, but in low mood lighting, I am sure they will set the spooky scene perfectly!!! I was worrying that they are almost too cute... in a stuffed animal kind of way, but my husband just came home and said it looked evil. So I guess we're good to go!



Hilda, don't know what to think about what might or might not be left later in the season. I have a few things I'm passing on now that I can wait on.

My shipment got split into 2 boxes, the roses arrived a day early and the bat is due to arrive tomorrow as scheduled (and hopefully my Villafane pumpkin face will ship this time). Glad you like yours. Did you put batteries in and see a bat fly yet? I hope the action is like it looks on the website video. As you said dim light can hide their looks so not a big problem for me either. Also be hidden a bit depending how high you mount him. I'm curious how heavy he is and whether one of the stronger Flying Ghost lines will support him.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

corresponding with hilda I hate when you buy something and you don't mean it to be scary but someone takes a look at it and says as hilda's husband said "looks evil" also annoying when you buy something to be scary and someone looks at it and says awww how cute.


----------



## Hilda

Ghost of Spookie said:


> My shipment got split into 2 boxes, the roses arrived a day early and the bat is due to arrive tomorrow as scheduled (and hopefully my Villafane pumpkin face will ship this time). Glad you like yours. Did you put batteries in and see a bat fly yet? I hope the action is like it looks on the website video. As you said dim light can hide their looks so not a big problem for me either. Also be hidden a bit depending how high you mount him. I'm curious how heavy he is and whether one of the stronger Flying Ghost lines will support him.


Oops! Wrong bat. LOL I didn't get the new animated bat. I got two of these... 

http://www.grandinroad.com/giant-vampire-bat/16374?redirect=y


----------



## hallorenescene

zombie, sweet looking ventriloquist doll.


----------



## icemanfred

I think you and I will be getting another email form grandin road today. just saw on the site this item is shipping 8/8/13
I hate when this happens






RCIAG said:


> This email from GR was in my Inbox this AM:
> 
> 
> 
> **sigh**
> 
> I really wanna see this thing in person but I guess I'll hafta wait.
> 
> The Bride looks VERY different in your pics. I like her. In the catalog pics you can't tell what color her hair is, there's no indication her face looks any different than Helsa/LIB/etc. Technically it's the same face but they've painted it very differently & it works. I wonder if they'll do a Groom one day?


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i should be getting my tabletop candelabra and lighted HH picture today. Yay!!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

hilda that bat is so cool even better that it is animated


----------



## frogkid11

The trucking company has set my delivery time for HH between 3:45 pm and 7:45 pm tomorrow - I SIMPLY CANNOT WAIT ANY LONGER!!! LOL


----------



## 22606

wickedwillingwench said:


> i should be getting my tabletop candelabra and lighted HH picture today. Yay!!


Need to see pictures of the candelabra when it arrives, por favor


----------



## Guest

frogkid11 said:


> The trucking company has set my delivery time for HH between 3:45 pm and 7:45 pm tomorrow - I SIMPLY CANNOT WAIT ANY LONGER!!! LOL


Drive to the trucking company's warehouse and break in tonight. Make sure you take a dolly with you, tho.


----------



## hallorenescene

and a good friend. one that will go the whole distance. you know, one that will sing the jail house rock with you. lol.


----------



## tbishop

Does anyone know if the Chuckie Interactive Dummy from Grandin Road is the same dummy that comes with the Ventriloquist w/ Dummy and so you can use the Dummy from the Ventrioquist in the same fashion as Chuckie - on your own lap w/ mirophone - so you are getting two guys with the Ventrioloquist w/ dummy?


----------



## Evil Elf

The interactive dummy and the ventriloquist are completely seperate things. The interactive Dummy appears to have the option to either have him say the pre-recorded phrases, or you can talk through him with the microphone. The ventriloquist just has the two characters wired together to always be used together (dummy not detachable) and ha no micrphone function. Although they obviously use the same face for both dummys, that and the phrases are all they have in common.

Hope that is what you were looking for.


----------



## Pumpkin215

The coupon code runs out today, correct?

Darn it. There are several items I want but am torn...


----------



## Guest

frogkid11 said:


> The trucking company has set my delivery time for HH between 3:45 pm and 7:45 pm tomorrow - I SIMPLY CANNOT WAIT ANY LONGER!!! LOL


We want pics when he arrives!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spookybella977

Ordered the Skeleton Dog!!! Can't wait to receive him!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

blowmoldcrazy said:


> hilda that bat is so cool even better that it is animated


blowmoldcrazy, think you misunderstood Hilda. She got the static vampire bats. I just received my Animated Flying Giant Bat from UPS. Looks great, with a bat-like face and furry body. I haven't put batteries in it yet and will need to find some way to mount him so I can turn him on to fly mode. He's got a big wingspan so will need a bunch of room. The wings are a thin black plastic so should be lightweight and not a drag on the motor. I'm liking him so far.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Ghost of Spookie said:


> blowmoldcrazy, think you misunderstood Hilda. She got the static vampire bats. I just received my Animated Flying Giant Bat from UPS. Looks great, with a bat-like face and furry body. I haven't put batteries in it yet and will need to find some way to mount him so I can turn him on to fly mode. He's got a big wingspan so will need a bunch of room. The wings are a thin black plastic so should be lightweight and not a drag on the motor. I'm liking him so far.



Let me know if the bat is a winner, winner, chicken dinner...his face looks like a bat that I bought YEARS ago that I ended up making a mold out of to make more. He looks very lifelike, but I wanted to see what his motion was like, from a haunter. He looked pretty cool online. I broke down today and bought the pumpkin with the witch face and the pumpkin vine kit...I'll let you guys know if it is a good buy, or an "ehhhhh".


----------



## HexMe

frogkid11 said:


> The trucking company has set my delivery time for HH between 3:45 pm and 7:45 pm tomorrow - I SIMPLY CANNOT WAIT ANY LONGER!!! LOL


Congrats! We want pics as soon as possible! I actually took the day off on Tuesday to be home to receive my HH. Making a little holiday of it.


----------



## tbishop

Thank you for the info. If only it was the same guy. I want Chuckle for a office party for myself and then if would be great if you could put it on the Ventriloquist lap for Halloween and your haunt. But if they did this = then they would onlu be able to sell one prop and not both - but I can dream...


----------



## frogkid11

HexMe said:


> Congrats! We want pics as soon as possible! I actually took the day off on Tuesday to be home to receive my HH. Making a little holiday of it.


Of course I will post pics for you, HexMe! I'm actually working from home tomorrow as not to miss his delivery - I am thinking of calling them to see if they can deliver him any earlier than 3:45 in the afternoon. Enjoy your holiday on Tuesday!!!


----------



## ironmaiden

Has anyone ordered the Zombie cat? I'm definitely getting that at some point I'm but also on the fence about the 53" Scottish cross. I have never seen a tombstone of that size offered and as our cemetery is up on a knoll it would look good from the road.

I know the 20% off code ends at midnight and buying them together saves me $11.00 but is it worth it in the long run? There are no reviews yet of either prop so I have no idea of the quality.
Those are the two items I like the most but it's a gamble as to whether or not they go on sale. Free shipping code is good through Sept, I have a few more hours to torture myself with these decisions LOL


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Pumpkin5 said:


> Let me know if the bat is a winner, winner, chicken dinner...his face looks like a bat that I bought YEARS ago that I ended up making a mold out of to make more. He looks very lifelike, but I wanted to see what his motion was like, from a haunter. He looked pretty cool online. I broke down today and bought the pumpkin with the witch face and the pumpkin vine kit...I'll let you guys know if it is a good buy, or an "ehhhhh".



Will do, however I won't be able to set anything up until possibly this weekend to catching him flying. Will take a photo of him in the meantime. I'm anxious to see him fly too.

I ordered the pumpkin face which I'm hoping I'll get a shipping notice either tonight or tomorrow a.m. for him. The vine kit seems to be popular as well.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

ironmaiden said:


> Has anyone ordered the Zombie cat? I'm definitely getting that at some point I'm but also on the fence about the 53" Scottish cross. I have never seen a tombstone of that size offered and as our cemetery is up on a knoll it would look good from the road.
> 
> I know the 20% off code ends at midnight and buying them together saves me $11.00 but is it worth it in the long run? There are no reviews yet of either prop so I have no idea of the quality.
> Those are the two items I like the most but it's a gamble as to whether or not they go on sale. Free shipping code is good through Sept, I have a few more hours to torture myself with these decisions LOL



Have you figured out whether you'd save more with the 20% or with the free shipping? The cross might be heavy and you'd be better off using the free shipping offer instead.


----------



## ironmaiden

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Have you figured out whether you'd save more with the 20% or with the free shipping? The cross might be heavy and you'd be better off using the free shipping offer instead.



Spookie I just figured everything out, I did the math using both codes and the cost of buying them separate vs both together. The cat actually costs more (by 20 cents) using the 20% off code vs free ship. The cross is about $4.00 cheaper using 20% vs free ship. That is if I buy them separately.

Now buying both together it is $148.00 w/ free shipping vs $139.40 with 20% off. 

I hate these decisions AUGGGGGGG (Pulling out clumps of hair)


----------



## mariposa0283

i got my halloween haven catalogue yesterday and just finished flipping through it. there is some pretty cute stuff in there. the skeleton and pumpkin man nutcracker looking things i would LOVE to have but not for $200 a pop. thats something i would forgive my grudge over if they went on sale at a reasonable price.


----------



## frogkid11

He arrived!! He arrived!! The headless horseman has finally arrived. I know the ad gave the measurements but you will not believe how big this guy is. When they say he is 6 foot tall - that's to the collar on his shirt - he seems to tower above you because of his proportions. I took this photo of him beside the backside of my front door so you could get an idea. Best wishes to all of those who have also ordered him - you will be very pleased, trust me.


----------



## 22606

He is quite detailed. Glad that he arrived intact and that you like him so much, frogkid.


----------



## Guest

He looks awesome frogkid11! I know you'll enjoy him for years.

I especially like the details in the clothing!


----------



## LurkerNDdark

Nice Headless Horseman, Frogkid.

I'm looking at the zombie cat and skeleton dog, but the finances are not friendly at the moment.


----------



## frogkid11

In my opinion, his cape is too short but luckily I know how to sew (not a bad trait for a guy to know) and I'm going to make an entirely new one that is much longer. I edited the photo above with a pic from the iPhone as it's much clearer than the one taken with the Droid.


----------



## screamqueen2012

hes awesome, and i just got something in.........i got the skull speaker to hook up to your computer, phone, tunes etc...its under rated, totally neat and cute...dont miss this item on grandian, also got in the roses, they are great, i got a few vases of them and the lady in black also, very good addition to my grandian collection. NOW if homegoods would get it going..they are late this year.


----------



## Penumbra

frogkid11 said:


> He arrived!! He arrived!! The headless horseman has finally arrived. I know the ad gave the measurements but you will not believe how big this guy is. When they say he is 6 foot tall - that's to the collar on his shirt - he seems to tower above you because of his proportions. I took this photo of him beside the backside of my front door so you could get an idea. Best wishes to all of those who have also ordered him - you will be very pleased, trust me.
> 
> View attachment 162956


Nooooo! Don't show me that! I'm gonna end up spending several hundred on him behind my wife's back! And then I'll end up living on the streets! (And the Horseman will probably be my wife's new husband.)


----------



## wickedwillingwench

wow, he is HUGE> I'm so jealous


----------



## screamqueen2012

Penumbra said:


> Nooooo! Don't show me that! I'm gonna end up spending several hundred on him behind my wife's back! And then I'll end up living on the streets! (And the Horseman will probably be my wife's new husband.)


hmmmm a husband that cant talk...what a novel idea...hahaha you are too funny!


----------



## frogkid11

Penumbra said:


> Nooooo! Don't show me that! I'm gonna end up spending several hundred on him behind my wife's back! And then I'll end up living on the streets! (And the Horseman will probably be my wife's new husband.)


ok, my apologies in advance that this comment may be in distaste - but based upon his proportions, I'm not sure that any lady would want him for a husband ;-)


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Looks great Frogkid. The epitome of Halloween for many including me who grew up on _The Legend of Sleepy Hollow_ as a kid. BTW I read he is two parts, how does he divide? 

As for the cape, the length doesn't bother me as is, but if it were longer, I think a fan strategically placed on it would make him all the more impressive and make him appear even more ominous in a way. That plus a little low-lying fog if used outside.

I am simply envious of all of you who have or are getting him. He's probably one piece I will always remember when I am old and decrepit and still wished I had bought. I'm really happy that GR brought him back this year. I will enjoy seeing everyone's pics of him in their haunt come October.


----------



## 22606

screamqueen2012 said:


> hmmmm a husband that cant talk...what a novel idea...


Your comment made me think of this clip from _Two and a Half Men_ Be careful what you wish for...


----------



## wickedwillingwench

for Garth...not a good pic-it's really much nicer and sparkly in real life.


----------



## HexMe

That's freaking awesome, Frog! And I agree with you, a longer cape would be even BETTER. I'm going to make one too. So...are you thoroughly in love with your purchase?


----------



## frogkid11

HexMe said:


> That's freaking awesome, Frog! And I agree with you, a longer cape would be even BETTER. I'm going to make one too. So...are you thoroughly in love with your purchase?


Yes, HexMe....I am enamored by him. I am not good at making my own props and I know I couldn't make anything like this. I do like that one homemade HH that was based upon the one in the Tim Burton version of Sleepy Hollow by a fellow member here, but I'm not that crafty. Does your show a delivery date yet?


----------



## 22606

wickedwillingwench said:


> for Garth...not a good pic-it's really much nicer and sparkly in real life.


Thank you for the photo, wickedwillingwench; I also noticed it in your earlier post today in the 'What Did You Find/Buy Today?' thread. Is there some sort of hanging hook that it also includes, since the candelabra has a part at the top for one? Either way, it is very nice.


----------



## MissKitty

I wonder how Debbie from Curious Sofa feels about Grandin Road doing the witch legs. Here's her layout in Better Homes and Gardens. http://curioussofa.blogspot.com/2010/08/better-homes-gardens-halloween-magazine.html


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Garthgoyle said:


> Thank you for the photo, wickedwillingwench; I also noticed it in your earlier post today in the 'What Did You Find/Buy Today?' thread. Is there some sort of hanging hook that it also includes, since the candelabra has a part at the top for one? Either way, it is very nice.


Garth, no hook. I guess since it's a tabletop chandelier but, obviously, defnitely can be hung up. I really like it. Glad I got it.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

MissKitty said:


> I wonder how Debbie from Curious Sofa feels about Grandin Road doing the witch legs. Here's her layout in Better Homes and Gardens. http://curioussofa.blogspot.com/2010/08/better-homes-gardens-halloween-magazine.html
> 
> View attachment 163046


Dave Lowe had also done a witch crash using mannequin legs, back in 2008: http://davelowe.blogspot.com/2008/10/08-halloween-28-witch-crash.html?m=1

Edited to add: And for Halloween 2012, I think that he'd created a Wanted poster for Frankenstein's Monster. Another idea that appears to have been 'borrowed' by GR (or, more likely, one of its suppliers) this year.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

isn't it possible that GR paid them for these ideas? otherwise, they'd have a suit for stealing intellectual property, right?


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

wickedwillingwench said:


> isn't it possible that GR paid them for these ideas? otherwise, they'd have a suit for stealing intellectual property, right?


Sure, it's possible. Not accusing GR of anything. Don't know any of the specifics here or the applicable laws re: intellectual property, but generally-speaking once you put something out there on the internet as a freely available resource, someone else will probably copy (and find a way to monetize) it. *shrug*


----------



## PoCoHauntGal

When I was a child (many many moons ago) there was a clothier in Vancouver that used to do seasonal window displays. Mannequins legs and arms were often part of their set ups including dressing them up in striped socks and witchey looking shoes as part of their display. There is seldom an original idea, just a better one. 

As Salvador Dali once said "Good artists copy, great artists steal." 

Often things people make are a version of something else, something they remember, sometimes subconsciously, sometimes just straight copying. Even if you "protect" your intellectual property, there always seems to be a loophole. Most persons do it without malice - they simply see something and decide they can do something similar themselves. People who attend craft fairs know this well! It's seldom for personal gain, usually just personal use. How many of us have downloaded music on our iPod ? 

One thing I can say is there are a lot of very talented people on this forum who probably could be making money with their ideas or versions of. Instead many choose to share their knowledge instead with fellow members and that is why this is a GREAT FORUM !


----------



## Evil Elf

That is really a great point. We're all just a bunch of copiers! ( and I mean that the best way possible)


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

FYI - For any who were interested in the Ray Villafane pumpkin vine set being offered by Grandin Road, look what I just stumbled across over at Halloween Asylum:

http://www.halloweenasylum.com/flexible-pumpkin-vine-stem.html
http://www.halloweenasylum.com/flexible-pumpkin-vine-arms.html
http://www.halloweenasylum.com/flexible-pumpkin-vine-legs.html

Total cost comes to $35.93 versus GR's $49.95. (Haven't looked into shipping costs yet.) Only catch is that these are not currently in-stock at Halloween Asylum...


----------



## 22606

Anyone who does it that way and chooses to pay $10 for a stem, when all pumpkins include one, needs a smack


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Garthgoyle said:


> Anyone who does it that way and chooses to pay $10 for a stem, when all pumpkins include one, needs a smack


Well, I think that it's supposed to be a more stylized and exaggerated stem, than the little nubbin that's left on most real pumpkins (or molded onto the Funkins, for that matter.) *shrug*


----------



## Pumpkin215

"Dear Landlord,

Unfortunately I will not be paying my rent this month due to desperately needing a Headless Horseman. Once you see him in the hallway, I'm sure you will agree that it was a much better way to spend my money. Thank you for understanding'.

Hmmm......I wonder if that is feasible for me......


----------



## frogkid11

Pumpkin215 said:


> "Dear Landlord,
> 
> Unfortunately I will not be paying my rent this month due to desperately needing a Headless Horseman. Once you see him in the hallway, I'm sure you will agree that it was a much better way to spend my money. Thank you for understanding'.
> 
> Hmmm......I wonder if that is feasible for me......


You could get lucky and find out that the landlord has a passion for Halloween and totally agrees with you


----------



## Pumpkin215

frogkid11 said:


> You could get lucky and find out that the landlord has a passion for Halloween and totally agrees with you


Now that would be the ideal situation!!


----------



## sumrtym

Garthgoyle said:


> Anyone who does it that way and chooses to pay $10 for a stem, when all pumpkins include one, needs a smack


I actually really like the stem......smack me now.  

I think the whole thing is too expensive though. I'd say more like $20 at most for all 3 parts, or even less would be more appropriate.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Regarding the landlord and rent....."knock, knock". "who's there?" "Open the door, it's time to pay your rent." (door opens and it's the 6-ft tall headless guy waiting for the rent check). ....Try renting him out to the landlord off-season to scare the bee gee pers out of late payers (absolutley no idea what that words is spelled like!) Throw in a battery operated lightning and sound strobe machine for background lights and sounds when the door opens and you'll make back your $599 in no time!


----------



## icemanfred

wow thanks for posting that. I have been doing google searches trying to find another source.
And grandin road dosent have them in stock either. website says 8/19.




Saruman of Many Colours said:


> FYI - For any who were interested in the Ray Villafane pumpkin vine set being offered by Grandin Road, look what I just stumbled across over at Halloween Asylum:
> 
> http://www.halloweenasylum.com/flexible-pumpkin-vine-stem.html
> http://www.halloweenasylum.com/flexible-pumpkin-vine-arms.html
> http://www.halloweenasylum.com/flexible-pumpkin-vine-legs.html
> 
> Total cost comes to $35.93 versus GR's $49.95. (Haven't looked into shipping costs yet.) Only catch is that these are not currently in-stock at Halloween Asylum...


----------



## Serpentia

Took delivery on the "Wicked" pillar candleholder yesterday, the one with the two green hands holding the column. It is HUGE and it is GORGEOUS. I got it for 20% off.... it is really something, much bigger than I thought it would be. I want to get an absolutely bangin' crackled-glass mercury globe to put on top. I will probably go look for one Sunday. 

This was expensive but I am very pleased with it. The ruby ring is the perfect touch.


----------



## 22606

Serpentia said:


> Took delivery on the "Wicked" pillar candleholder yesterday, the one with the two green hands holding the column. It is HUGE and it is GORGEOUS.


Share pictures with the less fortunate, please


----------



## Guest

Serpentia said:


> Took delivery on the "Wicked" pillar candleholder yesterday, the one with the two green hands holding the column. It is HUGE and it is GORGEOUS. I got it for 20% off.... it is really something, much bigger than I thought it would be. I want to get an absolutely bangin' crackled-glass mercury globe to put on top. I will probably go look for one Sunday.
> 
> This was expensive but I am very pleased with it. The ruby ring is the perfect touch.


It sounds awesome. I am trying to avoid visiting GR until the after sales begin, but your tempting description...might force me to go back.


----------



## frogkid11

hollow said:


> It sounds awesome. I am trying to avoid visiting GR until the after sales begin, but your tempting description...might force me to go back.


oh go ahead, hollow...give into the temptation ;-)


----------



## Cloe

I really, really wanted that candle holder myself but had to fight my impulses and try to convince myself that you can only have so many candle holders. Would really love to see a pic of it too so I can torture myself with regret for not getting it with the 20% off.


----------



## Guest

frogkid11 said:


> oh go ahead, hollow...give into the temptation ;-)


Get thee behind me, Horseman!


----------



## 22606

sumrtym said:


> I actually really like the stem......smack me now.
> 
> I think the whole thing is too expensive though. I'd say more like $20 at most for all 3 parts, or even less would be more appropriate.


You make sense with that last part, so I will be kind and spare you a thrashing



frogkid11 said:


> oh go ahead, hollow...give into the temptation ;-)


Do not goad her, frogkid. You should know by now that she has the willpower of a wombat on crack, so it won't take much...


----------



## Guest

Garthgoyle said:


> You make sense with that last part, so I will be kind and spare you a thrashing
> 
> 
> 
> Do not goad her, frogkid. You should know by now that she has the willpower of a wombat on crack, so it won't take much...


I prefer Meth, thankyouverymuch!  (kidding)


----------



## PoCoHauntGal

frogkid11 said:


> You could get lucky and find out that the landlord has a passion for Halloween and totally agrees with you



Or get kicked to the curb where fellow forum members would gladly drop by to sympathize then relieve you of your props!


----------



## im the goddess

Love the headless horseman Frogkid11


----------



## frogkid11

im the goddess said:


> Love the headless horseman Frogkid11


thanks ITG !!! I started another thread dedicated specifically to him for folks to post pics of how they are planning to display him or transform him to their own creation. I just finished making a floor length cape to replace the shorter riding cape so that he appears more menacing. The longer cape will also blow in the wind I will be creating for him as my photo prop for the party this year. Take a look and let me know what you think.


----------



## Serpentia

Excuse the delay, pix were requested of my most recent addition and since I work nights, I was asleep when they were requested. But today, I have pix.

The pumpkin is there as a placemarker till I can get what I really want up there. The green is NOT THAT BRIGHT in real life, I have no idea why its so bright here.


----------



## Serpentia

Those hands are lifesized. This may not be everyone's cup of tea, but I'm delighted with it. It does kinda break up my strict orange-and-black theme though.


----------



## 22606

Thanks for the pictures, Serpentia. That candleholder is very nice, as are the rest of the items (love the look of your little gargoyle).


----------



## RCIAG

I just realized I haven't received my Villafane pumpkin yet.

checks order......

Status/Tracking	Shipping Method	
66339 / Pumpkin Face Replica 
08/19/2013 STANDARD SHIPPING

Great.

I wonder what's the hold up?


----------



## RCIAG

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> FYI - For any who were interested in the Ray Villafane pumpkin vine set being offered by Grandin Road, look what I just stumbled across over at Halloween Asylum:
> 
> http://www.halloweenasylum.com/flexible-pumpkin-vine-stem.html
> http://www.halloweenasylum.com/flexible-pumpkin-vine-arms.html
> http://www.halloweenasylum.com/flexible-pumpkin-vine-legs.html
> 
> Total cost comes to $35.93 versus GR's $49.95. (Haven't looked into shipping costs yet.) Only catch is that these are not currently in-stock at Halloween Asylum...


Put myself on the wait list for these. They are listed as "Coming Soon" so we'll see how it goes. I get the feeling that there's some issues with the Villafane stuff. Maybe they're stuck on a ship from China or they haven't produced enough, whatever, all I know is I haven't gotten my pumpkin yet.


----------



## Kelloween

RCIAG said:


> Put myself on the wait list for these. They are listed as "Coming Soon" so we'll see how it goes. I get the feeling that there's some issues with the Villafane stuff. Maybe they're stuck on a ship from China or they haven't produced enough, whatever, all I know is I haven't gotten my pumpkin yet.



yikes for that price,, I think I would get me some wire, brown paper bags..paper mache and twist them..lol


----------



## 22606

RCIAG said:


> I just realized I haven't received my Villafane pumpkin yet.
> 
> I wonder what's the hold up?


Along those lines, RCIAG, I am still waiting on my skeleton dog. I just checked the e-mail again and it stated the expected ship date is September 9 (could have sworn that it said August 9 prior); I don't understand that, since others have received theirs, and I did not order it much after them.


----------



## dbruner

I got my first Grandin Road order Friday night. I love, love, love my Lady in Black (now named Millicent). I placed another order on the last day of the 20% off, so I'm still waiting for my skeleton dog too.


----------



## frogkid11

dbruner said:


> I got my first Grandin Road order Friday night. I love, love, love my Lady in Black (now named Millicent). I placed another order on the last day of the 20% off, so I'm still waiting for my skeleton dog too.


Congrats dbruner! I really love the LIB, too...can you post pics of her so we can see the "real her" without the alterations that support "professional marketing"?


----------



## tbishop

*Comparing the GR lady from the OT lady*

OK, what is the difference of the Grandin Road - ife-size Venetian Victoria FigureLife at $89.00[/B]
Victoria stands 5-1/2 feet tall in an ethereal and tattered ensemble. Her ghostly garb and posable arms make her a great addition to most any vignette, plus she can nearly reach out to grab your guests. What’s even more frightening? Her eyes light up and eerily fade in and out.
•Life-sized and dreadfully divine
• Perfect for an indoor or covered outdoor display 
• Assembles easily on a metal pole and a plastic base 
• Easy assembly 
• Requires two AA batteries (included
•Life-size Venetian Victoria Halloween Figure (45517): 66"H










vs.











The Oriental Trading Standing Ghost Girl IN-13617953 at $79.00.
Hauntingly beautiful, this standing ghost is a vision of Halloweens long gone by. Is she a jilted bride or an eerie reminder of fading beauty? This Halloween decoration is the perfect way to haunt your house for a holiday party and will make fright night a real scream for trick-or-treaters. The standing ghost girl has plastic features, flashing red eyes and wears a flowing polyester gown with tattered creepy cloth headdress and long veil. Includes plastic stand with telescoping metal support pole. Requires 2 “AA” batteries, not included. Adjusts to 7 ft


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Garthgoyle said:


> Along those lines, RCIAG, I am still waiting on my skeleton dog. I just checked the e-mail again and it stated the expected ship date is September 9 (could have sworn that it said August 9 prior); I don't understand that, since others have received theirs, and I did not order it much after them.


i ordered mine a while back and the ship date was 9/9...ugh


----------



## 22606

tbishop said:


> OK, what is the difference of the Grandin Road - ife-size Venetian Victoria FigureLife at $89.00 vs.The Oriental Trading Standing Ghost Girl IN-13617953 at $79.00?


Coloring and height, it seems (and the taller one is _cheaper_)



wickedwillingwench said:


> i ordered mine a while back and the ship date was 9/9...ugh


Sucks for us, having to wait nearly a month yet, but glad to know that I am not alone.


----------



## RCIAG

Kelloween said:


> yikes for that price,, I think I would get me some wire, brown paper bags..paper mache and twist them..lol


I didn't commit to buying them, I just wait listed them to see when they get them in stock. If they get their Villafane stock in then maybe I'll actually see the GR pumpkin around the same time.


----------



## screamqueen2012

so got the lady in black shes really good, dress is well made....i'm going to embellish her some....but thought i'd let her greet my husband tonite on the staircase with her little dog too...lol


----------



## frogkid11

She looks fantastic, screamqueen, and appears to fit very well in your natural settings.


----------



## Guest

screamqueen, that is just awesome!


----------



## DeepSix

Well, I haven't been on here in ages, but felt compelled to come back on because some more Grandin Road controversy. Apparently they've stolen another design from another artist, or sorry, I should say their vendors have stolen it. I found it out when I was searching for last years knock offs to show a friend. I can understand being guilty of it once, but any more than that is just wrong! I contacted them about the issue and according to them they are "just as concerned" about intellectual property. They apparently are not aware of any infringement with their products but urge artists to contact them regarding the matter, and that it will be "immediately investigated and resolved." Perhaps they've turned over a new leaf? I can't be certain, but if you are one of these artists who has been copied, it's worth a shot to contact them. I know that over time lots of things can change within a company, and perhaps they've finally realized what they're doing is wrong?? Has anyone resolved issues with them before now? Because I couldn't find anything.


----------



## Guest

http://makemeimaginary.blogspot.com/2013/08/the-grandin-road-boycott-kings-of.html


"I was browsing the Grandin Road online 2013 catalog when I noticed something particularly off-putting... Now I know I plug my Pinterest page a lot, this is not a networking thing for me, especially since I haven't even begun to utilize it, but I like to give credit to the copious amounts of crafters I pin from. I'm a true believer in promoting good talent. I have been eagerly awaiting to try one of those craft projects for months now. It's Ameroonie's Batty Felt Pillow Tutorial. A cute tutorial turning a simple pillow into an awesome decoration. Look at this thing. It's adorable. Forget Halloween, it's like the ultimate Goth throw cushion! And it's not terribly difficult to do. So why am I bringing this up? Well, because Grandin Road features a pillow that is undoubtedly the same.
A Grandin Road exclusive.... I haven't had any confirmation yet from Ameroonie that she has any dealings with Grandin. I don't like to jump to conclusions, it's quite possible she could have worked as a product designer there, but she is Canadian, and Grandin is American (based in Ohio), so I kind of get the feeling they just copied her idea. What I've come to discover is that this is not unheard of when it comes to Grandin Road's designs, they've copied from other artists in the past. Here's a blog entry on Pumpkinrot describing a few other knock-offs. They too call for a boycott of Grandin Road's products, and I fully support this idea. Why not boycott them? I mean, why buy their products anyways? Not only do they overprice poor quality goods, but they steal artists ideas. Some ideas that are freely available to the public, provided the original designer is at the very least credited."

Here is the piece- a felt bat pillow:

http://amerooniedesigns.blogspot.ca/2010/08/batty-felt-pillow-tutorial.html

I am sorry that artists cannot copyright their work easier, and I am sure most artists do not have the bucks to actually hire a lawyer and go through a copyright lawsuit, in many/most cases.

Sadly, the internet is a wide open gate for stuff like this. The internet is good, as we get to see hundreds, thousands, and MILLIONS (if we stay up late enough) of halloween and haunt related decor. I mean, it is an endless bazaar of goodies, from recipes to props to costumes. 

I save photos and copy stuff constantly. I know GR is making money off these items, and that is the difference.

You know, I googled black bat pillow, or black felt bat pillow, and I found an another internet store selling pillows that look similar to this design: http://www.domicildesign.com/gifts-to-go.html
Felt black bat pillow; 14" x 14". These bats are stitched but ready to flutter. Solid black backing with polyester fiber fill. This item is "made to order" so we will send you confirmation with an estimated ship date.

It is $27.50 plus shipping, and if you scroll to the bottom of the page, it is 9 up.

I totally wish that when clear incidents like this occur, GR could give the artist a cash amount for goodwill and recognition. If they do that publicly, it might be seen as an admission of guilt or something, but why not do it and have the artist sign some confidentiality paperwork? I am not a lawyer and couldn't even play one on TV, but it would make GR look alot nicer.


----------



## RCIAG

Grandin Road isn't the one that's stealing. They're the middle man who has bought from some supplier in China or Taiwan or wherever that's making those pillows probably way much cheaper than anyone else could.

Same goes for the Deadwalkers & that flying ghost thing.


----------



## Hilda

(whispers) On the flip side. I copy stuff I see on Grandin Road and make my own cheap knockoffs of it when I can. Shhhhhhhh


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

very clever, when I see something on pinterest that I like I always copy it too!!


----------



## hallorenescene

frogkid, you are so lucky to have him.
wicked, that candelabra is very pretty
serpentia, it's very impressive. I like the candles too. I know what you mean about theme colors. I want to keep to black and white this year, but there are some items I just have to have in my theme that go against the plan. 
screamqueen, to funny. that should give him a start. lol.


----------



## RCIAG

Hilda said:


> (whispers) On the flip side. I copy stuff I see on Grandin Road and make my own cheap knockoffs of it when I can. Shhhhhhhh


I think lots, if not all, of us do that. The big difference is we don't sell the copies as our own, we just stick 'em in the yard or the mantlepiece or wherever. A lot here have done Stolloween pumpkins or Pumpkinrot sentinels, we just don't sell them on Ebay or Etsy or anywhere else as our stuff.

I really am torn about the whole "stealing" thing. Unless one can get a GIANT boycott going that would truly change their bottom line, nothing will change & while the Halloween community is pretty big, I don't know if we're _that_ kinda big. Especially since most of GR money isn't made on their Halloween stuff.


----------



## LurkerNDdark

It isn't just Halloween, and I'm pretty sure it isn't just Grandin Road. Jen, the creator of the Epbot blog (you may know her better as the creator of Cake Wrecks) made some cute decorated hangers for sandals. Not only did a commercially produced version appear in a catalog, but the photo was very similar to the one on her blog. I have no idea how that turned out, though.


----------



## CCdalek

Has anyone bought the life-sized Beetlejuice figure from Grandin Road yet? I am thinking about buying him myself, but I would want to hear about the quality and see what he actually looks like before I do.


----------



## 22606

CCdalek said:


> Has anyone bought the life-sized Beetlejuice figure from Grandin Road yet? I am thinking about buying him myself, but I would want to hear about the quality and see what he actually looks like before I do.


Going by what I have seen/heard, I would not waste my money; it seems to be basically a cheap knockoff of Michael Keaton's character, despite being 'licensed'.


----------



## hallorenescene

yeah, I don't know personally, but I heard a lot feel his voice is a disappointment. I think he sure is impressive looking though. and from other grandin road merchandise, the pictures never do them justice


----------



## Evil Elf

Yeah, people talk about Gemmy doing a poor job on licensed characters. I don't think it looks _or_ sounds anything like the original actor. They must have paid a lot for that license, hence the price, and they didn't really utilize it.


----------



## RCIAG

Well they paid for the license but not Michael Keaton. I'd imagine if they'd used Keaton's voice it probably wouldn't be affordabel.

Sorta off topic:
I miss Michael Keaton in general. Anyone catch him on 30 Rock? He was hilarious & it made me realize how much I'd missed his presence on the big or small screen. It also made me remember how much I was obsessed with the first Batman. It was one of the few movies I saw more than once at the theatre.


----------



## thepropfinder

Don't buy it for $300 is a no its judt a wire frame that can break easily i don't have it but it's by Seasonal visions


----------



## CCdalek

Hmm... Based on what I am hearing I think I will buy something else from them. I like what he does; It is a very unique motion, but not for nearly $300. The quotes don't really sound much like they do in the movie either.


----------



## CCdalek

thepropfinder said:


> i don't have it but it's by Seasonal visions


Actually, I contacted Morbid Enterprises asking them if they made any licensed figures this year, and they replied saying they made a Life-size Beetlejuice Figure for Grandin Road. From what I have seen, their products do last longer than Seasonal Visions' do, but they are not quite as high quality as a company like Gemmy.


----------



## thepropfinder

Yeah but $300 the Boris Karloff Frankensein was barely worth that.


----------



## Evil Elf

If you ask me, I cringe at anything targeted towards the somewhat everyday consumer that stretches beyond $280. It just doesn't seem like the everyday person who sets up one life-size and a couple tombstones would want to pay more than that. Grandin Road is obviously targeted towards the more high-end decorators with their Headless Horseman and headless couple, both of which cost several hundreds of dollars, but what could go into one of those to cost that? I have no clue how they are manufactured, so that is my somewhat uninformed opinion.


----------



## 22606

Gemmy's#1Fan said:


> If you ask me, I cringe at anything targeted towards the somewhat everyday consumer that stretches beyond $280...Grandin Road is obviously targeted towards the more high-end decorators with their Headless Horseman and headless couple, both of which cost several hundreds of dollars, but what could go into one of those to cost that? I have no clue how they are manufactured, so that is my somewhat uninformed opinion.


I cringe when a figure is above $100. The Horseman and the headless couple are handmade by elves in the North Pole, hence their high costs


----------



## Kymmm

My Spell Casting Witch is on her way!!! Whooo Hooooo!!


----------



## Evil Elf

Oh, sure. Santa can't have just the top grossing holiday, he has to have the second highest too. Some people...


----------



## MissKitty

I feel like Grandin's designers also got inspiration from this chick on Etsy. http://www.etsy.com/listing/79019146/made-to-order-wicked-witch-hat-n-boots?ref=shop_home_active 

She has a copyright on her stuff. 

I could be wrong and I hope so.


----------



## matrixmom

Garthgoyle said:


> IThe Horseman and the headless couple are handmade by elves in the North Pole, hence their high costs


And their high shipping costs form the North Pole too.


----------



## Guest

MissKitty said:


> I feel like Grandin's designers also got inspiration from this chick on Etsy. http://www.etsy.com/listing/79019146/made-to-order-wicked-witch-hat-n-boots?ref=shop_home_active
> 
> She has a copyright on her stuff.
> 
> I could be wrong and I hope so.


If you google "witch legs," see what you get...hundreds of witch leg props from hundreds of different sellers.

http://www.google.com/search?q=witc...ec3c5&q=witch+legs&sa=X&tbm=shop&ved=0CCwQsxg


----------



## MissKitty

hollow said:


> If you google "witch legs," see what you get...hundreds of witch leg props from hundreds of different sellers.
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?q=witc...ec3c5&q=witch+legs&sa=X&tbm=shop&ved=0CCwQsxg


I understand there is hundreds of witches legs. It's this piece by Grandin Road's that's similar to hers. http://www.grandinroad.com/spells-d...49771?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=10


----------



## icemanfred

look like the ray vilafane pumpkin is pushed back again, till 8/23


----------



## Guest

MissKitty said:


> I understand there is hundreds of witches legs. It's this piece by Grandin Road's that's similar to hers. http://www.grandinroad.com/spells-d...49771?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=10
























This is from the listing on Etsy:

"There are MANY that have attempted to "copycat" the Hat n' Boots© Design, but please note that "Petals & Plumes" is the ORIGINAL creator of the Hat n’ Boots Character Wreath Design."

Good for her!

also, her one centerpiece is $319.00! Her piece is very very beautiful- but not $319 worth of beauty!


----------



## Guest

Anybody get anything from GR they can share descriptions or pics of? I have swore them off until they start chopping large chunks of dollars off their prices...I refuse even to look at their super fun oh God I want them all halloween pages.


----------



## Rustie

I had never received my skeleton dog (which I ordered the first day available) and finally checked the order status. Canceled. Called GR and they said the item was sold out. Ridiculous. 

So, anyone with an extra skeleton dog, I'm in the market...


----------



## Guest

Rustie said:


> I had never received my skeleton dog (which I ordered the first day available) and finally checked the order status. Canceled. Called GR and they said the item was sold out. Ridiculous.
> 
> So, anyone with an extra skeleton dog, I'm in the market...


WOW! That sucks! I went to GR and it says they ship 9/9/13...maybe your customer service agent was mistaken? I'd call back and speak with another one, just in case.

Or maybe it is sold out until 9/9/13. I'd just call again. It is a super neat item and I can't imagine what ebay resellers will do to the little guy!


----------



## Rustie

Good call, I definitely will. Just a bummer because that was my only must-have item of the year. Plus an email notifying you an order was canceled would be nice...


----------



## Kymmm

I just received my Spell Casting witch but I haven't released her from her box. I'm afraid I'll never get her back in there and then the hubby will have a fit that props are sitting around in August. Maybe I could hide her in the upstairs bedroom.. Hmmmmmm...


----------



## MissKitty

hollow said:


> View attachment 164649
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 164650
> 
> 
> 
> This is from the listing on Etsy:
> 
> "There are MANY that have attempted to "copycat" the Hat n' Boots© Design, but please note that "Petals & Plumes" is the ORIGINAL creator of the Hat n’ Boots Character Wreath Design."
> 
> Good for her!
> 
> also, her one centerpiece is $319.00! Her piece is very very beautiful- but not $319 worth of beauty!


Grandin Road priced theirs for $199. They're nuts, too lol!

I love her work. I would never pay those prices though.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Status On Anyone's Ray Villafan Pumpkin Orders??*

Maybe it was Rustie's post or someone else's that prompted me to wonder about my Villafan pumpkin head (66339). It was due to ship 8/7 which is now long past. The rest of the items on that order were shipped and received and his pumpkin was to be shipped separately as it was delayed. Then got several emails with a "sorry, delayed.....here's the new expected ship date" and like I said the last email sent was to ship 8/7. 

So I called them this a.m. And now my ship date is 9/23. Was this date OK or did I want to cancel? No, definitely want to receive it and hope it arrives before Halloween, was my response. Asked about why no emails after the 8/7 dated one but really all they can say is that I should have received one and can call customer service on Monday to inquire. 

I bet Ray's pumpkins are all over ordered and he can't keep up with the orders thru GrandinRoad he has received plus those thru his own website and other commitments.. Bet GR isn't liking this because it puts them in the position of dissapointing their customers each time a date is given and can't be fulfilled. I wonder if Ray's having a production or quality control issue that is preventing them from shipping. Wonder if his products will be listed next year.

Has anyone received one of Ray's pumpkins yet? I'm particularly interested in the hanging face one but wonder about his products in general.

BTW I also noticed that while GR shipped out all of my other items with UPS Ground, Ray's pumpkin is listed as Regular Delivery. Didn't notice this when I called, but wonder if this means it will be drop shipped directly from Ray's company instead of it coming from GR. I want tracking on this puppy given how it hasn't been able to be delivery in all this time. Guess I call GR on Monday. They must hate getting calls like this. 


@@Rustie, sorry if you don't end up getting the skeleton dog because they sold out and cancelled the order. I hope that's not the case. I figured the dog would go fast but to sell out when you said you ordered on the first day would be something. What happens when you do a Status on Order check? BTW my GR emails list my order number with like 5 "0s" at the end. In my case entering all those zeros makes the search come up invalid. For me to check on the order I had to just use one ending zero. My order number was G and 7 digits (G for Grandinroad and not Frontgate I guess).


----------



## Guest

MissKitty said:


> Grandin Road priced theirs for $199. They're nuts, too lol!
> 
> I love her work. I would never pay those prices though.


completely agree! I have enough assorted halloween junk that I could throw together a ghetto imposter version for FREE and still come out ahead.

Of course, her work is just lovely. She says her hats are hand made! Wow!


----------



## disembodiedvoice

At this very moment in time 2:26 8/17 this thread has 666 killer/likes.....just sayin...carry on lol


----------



## Guest

MissKitty said:


> Grandin Road priced theirs for $199. They're nuts, too lol!
> 
> I love her work. I would never pay those prices though.


Her wreaths look alot like the overpriced wreath GR is selling as well. Although she's probably have a hard row to hoe for copyright...

For those waiting for their items- I ordered a GR witch on broom in March when it was half price. The ship date was 7/8, and they kept pushing it back for weeks. They pushed it back at least 6 times.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

I made my own version of the flaming JOL. Came out nicely. 

Michael Kenton was recently in a new HBO movie by Larry David. It's called Clear History. Very funny!


----------



## hallorenescene

rustie, I hope you get your dog. maybe they will get caught up and put more up for sale later. just stay on top of it. last year I had to keep my eye on the site for a couple of props. I kept getting out of stock notices, then I finally scored


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*Hallow Grandin Roadsters! Some of you may know I live a mere brooms-throw from the nearby Grandin Outlet! It is where numerous overstocks, slightly damaged or returned items find themselves when our consumer-crazed population goes overboard with too much time and money on its hands. At Halloween, this all works to our advantage! Throughout the year, Hallow/Haven items filter into the showroom floor. Roomba brooms that need repair, walking hands that stop and sputter, zombies that have only one blinking eye ( I like them that way don't we all?). You name it. If you see it in the catalog, it eventually will be in the outlet at a huge discount. 

Any-boo, I went earlier this week, on a whim, to scope it out -- on our collective Forum's behalf. About this same time three years ago, the Headless Horseman full-size figure was available for $300. So I had high hopes for an early bargain. 

However-- still NADA in the outlet! This seems to jive with the back-orders and long long ship times for some of you I am reading about in this thread. I can't see that they have ANY stock at all yet. tje main ship building is monsterously huge and is situated next door to the outlet. the Admin. headquarters is next door. The only evidence I found that they had any Halloween prep underway, was a small stack of about three 2013 GR Halloween Haven catalogs were on the check out counter. Bummer... I was disappointed to say the least. Nevertheless -- I will do my best to report back as soon as bargains appear. If anyone wants me to personally inquire at the office about an order, I am pleased to do so. I am still on the lookout gor a sinic cat and a few other items from
member requests. ya just never know... So I keep looking... Stay tuned. Boo!*


----------



## ironmaiden

Thank you SusieBoo for remembering me & the Sonic Kitties


----------



## hallorenescene

susieboo, you are so lucky to live close by gr. and I am lucky you do too. i'm still loving what you gave me last year. it will be a big part of my haunt this year too.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks for the heads up SusieBoo. I'm one of those waiting for a delayed item. Have to say that I have already received Helsa (preordered in February), my skelly dogs (ordered at the end of the preview time), an animated giant bat and the wilting roses (the day they first went up for sale). Everything arrived fine BTW.


----------



## icemanfred

here is another source. although it dosent show the stem. it does say it includes a top?
http://www.plowhearth.com/product.a...code=1024206&gclid=CLfJwpu5ibkCFRGi4AodRxEAWQ



icemanfred said:


> wow thanks for posting that. I have been doing google searches trying to find another source.
> And grandin road dosent have them in stock either. website says 8/19.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

icemanfred said:


> here is another source. although it dosent show the stem. it does say it includes a top?
> http://www.plowhearth.com/product.a...code=1024206&gclid=CLfJwpu5ibkCFRGi4AodRxEAWQ


Thanks for the info. Don't remember seeing that on Plow & Hearth's website last week, so it must've just been added.


----------



## [email protected]

I just called and checked on the status of my Skeleton Dog and it is still saying it will ship September 9th and that the order is not cancelled. If you are having trouble I would call and speak to someone, I have always found them to be very nice on the phone.


----------



## dbruner

My skeleton dog is on back order but I got my rocking bat today. He is cool!


----------



## Spinechiller

Here is a picture of the two props, I ordered from Grandin Road recently. I went with the most economic headless character they had, but I'm super happy with him  The red lights flash on and off on his neck and he is pole/ Christmas tree style figure, similar to Helsa, Victoria, and Vincent etc). I'm still waiting for my skeleton dog as well, hopefully soon.


----------



## frogkid11

Spinechiller - does the headless boy not have any hands or are they just hidden by the extremely large cuffs of the shirt?


----------



## ironmaiden

For anyone thinking of buying Zombie Cat here are a few photos (this was a birthday gift from my momma  )


----------



## Spinechiller

frogkid11 said:


> Spinechiller - does the headless boy not have any hands or are they just hidden by the extremely large cuffs of the shirt?


There are unfortunately no hands, underneath the cuff shirt.


----------



## hallorenescene

spinechiller, I like the look of the boy. is his outfit as nice as it looks? the wanted signs are nice too.
ironmaiden, those are two nice props.


----------



## Guest

Spinechiller said:


> Here is a picture of the two props, I ordered from Grandin Road recently. I went with the most economic headless character they had, but I'm super happy with him  The red lights flash on and off on his neck and he is pole/ Christmas tree style figure, similar to Helsa, Victoria, and Vincent etc). I'm still waiting for my skeleton dog as well, hopefully soon.
> 
> View attachment 165411


Now I NEED those Wanted posters.


----------



## Evil Elf

So, the headless boy is more of a haunted garment? If only he would rise up off of the floor like a ghost is entering it. Now _that_ I would want.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

hollow said:


> Now I NEED those Wanted posters.


Ditto. They'd work well for my intended yard display.


----------



## BiggieShawty

Just got an email for free shipping site wide. Now I need to figure out how to get my skelly dog that is backordered on free shipping!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

BiggieShawty said:


> Just got an email for free shipping site wide. Now I need to figure out how to get my skelly dog that is backordered on free shipping!


Could always order another one using the free shipping code, and then cancel your original order?


----------



## Pumpkin215

Update on HSN: Since they sometimes feature Grandin Road Halloween stuff, I emailed them yesterday to see when/if they are airing their Halloween show.

They wrote back today but unfortunately, the schedule isn't out yet so they don't know when. I'll keep checking and will post when I see it. 

I think sometimes they offer free shipping and you can break up your payments. 

It is the end of August!! How come they don't know when they are featuring Halloween yet????


----------



## hallorenescene

I love grandin road, and hate to be a traiter, but I just got the spirit lurching spider. love it


----------



## lanie077

I finally set up my spell casting witch and i love her. Her face is much more detailed in person then in the pics. Her body moves left to right,her mouth moves when she is talking and her book and eyes light up. It has three on functions, always on,sensor or step pad. The sensor is very sensitive goes off extremely easy, It also came with its own step pad and has a volume control. My favorite thing on her though is no little tiny screws!!!!!! Shes pot together with quick connect push buttons. Only took about 15 min to put her completely together.


----------



## Spinechiller

Does anyone know who makes the wilting roses, animated prop? Thanks again


----------



## screamqueen2012

oh thats great, i got her too and havent gotten time to put her together, i love my "girls"....i'm trying to keep up and get the good ones...with HG's on witchy things this year, should be really cute!!




lanie077 said:


> I finally set up my spell casting witch and i love her. Her face is much more detailed in person then in the pics. Her body moves left to right,her mouth moves when she is talking and her book and eyes light up. It has three on functions, always on,sensor or step pad. The sensor is very sensitive goes off extremely easy, It also came with its own step pad and has a volume control. My favorite thing on her though is no little tiny screws!!!!!! Shes pot together with quick connect push buttons. Only took about 15 min to put her completely together.


----------



## katshead42

Spinechiller said:


> Here is a picture of the two props, I ordered from Grandin Road recently. I went with the most economic headless character they had, but I'm super happy with him  The red lights flash on and off on his neck and he is pole/ Christmas tree style figure, similar to Helsa, Victoria, and Vincent etc). I'm still waiting for my skeleton dog as well, hopefully soon.
> 
> View attachment 165411


Those wanted posters are pretty awesome!


----------



## katshead42

screamqueen2012 said:


> oh thats great, i got her too and havent gotten time to put her together, i love my "girls"....i'm trying to keep up and get the good ones...with HG's on witchy things this year, should be really cute!!


I want to set up a similar group of witches. So far I only have one. This year I'll looking for a cauldron and maybe an after Halloween sale on a witch prop. Nice set up by the way.


----------



## LurkerNDdark

ironmaiden said:


> For anyone thinking of buying Zombie Cat here are a few photos (this was a birthday gift from my momma  )
> 
> 
> View attachment 165417
> 
> 
> View attachment 165418
> 
> 
> View attachment 165419


Aw, such a cute kitty.


----------



## RCIAG

I don't know if anyone else has mentioned this, I haven't backread the thread yet, but I got an actual call from GR this week & they said that the Villafane pumpkin wasn't shipping until SEPTEMBER 19!!


----------



## screamqueen2012

Go on the cauldron thread and make yours with the canned foam insulation. I put dollar tree skullsin my fire pit. You cant see the lights in the photo making the glowing embers. Use plastic wrap when you place your cauldron in it so it doesnt stick. I made a base of blocks covered in wrap to put the lights in under the foam. It just peels right off when dry. Then spray paint. Very easy project


----------



## Thom Kent

I have not gone through all the postings in this Grandin Road thread, and I am pretty much a newbie to GR but I was wondering if anybody has ever been to the brick & mortar outlet store near Cincinnati, Ohio? I live in Columbus (about an hour drive away) and was hoping if someone who has shopped there before could tell me how the prices are compared to the ones in the catalog. Is it worth the drive, or should I wait until there is an online sale?


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Thom Kent said:


> I have not gone through all the postings in this Grandin Road thread, and I am pretty much a newbie to GR but I was wondering if anybody has ever been to the brick & mortar outlet store near Cincinnati, Ohio? I live in Columbus (about an hour drive away) and was hoping if someone who has shopped there before could tell me how the prices are compared to the ones in the catalog. Is it worth the drive, or should I wait until there is an online sale?


Someone lives just down the road, apparently, but I always forget who it is. I'm sure that she'll see your post soon though.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Since Hollow won't give me her Lady in Black, I decided to try to dress up my helsa a la the LIB. I gave Victoria some new red nails and a new black veil.

I dressed my Vincent Vampire up as a witch (he is a cross dresser this year)

My son left for college again on Thursday so it took me a whole 2 days to convert the basement back into my Halloween room again ha ha

Here's a few photos of what I worked on today:


----------



## wednesdayaddams

PS My GR Halloween Haven catalog just came today! yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

RCIAG said:


> I don't know if anyone else has mentioned this, I haven't backread the thread yet, but I got an actual call from GR this week & they said that the Villafane pumpkin wasn't shipping until SEPTEMBER 19!!



I had called to check on my Villafane pumpkin not this past week but the previous week after reading someone's post here about the date had been moved outward again and realized I hadn't had any more communication from them on this. Last Sunday I got a phone call late morning from GR apologizing for the delay and to let me know the expected date was Sept. something (19-23 can't recall). Did I still want the item in light of the delay. Said yes, and I'm counting on receiving it before Halloween. I was going to mention the phone call but think I forgot and when I saw your post RCIAG, it dawned on me I forgot to say something here. Thought it was interesting they actually were calling people. Maybe trying to get a firm number of pumpkins expected by their customers.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Enjoying seeing people's photos of their GR props BTW. Not anywhere ready to start sorting thru my boxes yet to see what I will use yet but it's getting me in the mood.


----------



## ironmaiden

Spookie I bought alot of stuff last year at half off and even 75% mark down and stuffed it down in the basement. I am embarrassed to admit I dont _remember_ what I bought. Just the other day I saw a box that says STONE MAN and said to myself "Oh yeah, that's right, I _did_ buy that" and same thing happened with the Spirit Jumping Spider prop. Guess Im really starting to show my advanced age


----------



## hallorenescene

lanie, she sounds so cool. she's one I wouldn't mind having
screamqueen, I love your 3 witches. the whole set up is awesome
wednessday, your props look good. of course, I love those two anyway


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

hallorenescene said:


> susieboo, you are so lucky to live close by gr. and I am lucky you do too. i'm still loving what you gave me last year. it will be a big part of my haunt this year too.


Glad you will find a place for your Vamp hallo! BTW - I stopped by Frontgate/Grandin Road outlet this past weekend and waaaaaay way in the back corner was a little assemblage of a few items from last year - and one or two from the new catalogue! (I will return with my camera phone to take pics this week...)


----------



## hallorenescene

susieboo, I want pics


----------



## Guest

HallowSusieBoo said:


> Glad you will find a place for your Vamp hallo! BTW - I stopped by Frontgate/Grandin Road outlet this past weekend and waaaaaay way in the back corner was a little assemblage of a few items from last year - and one or two from the new catalogue! (I will return with my camera phone to take pics this week...)



Lucky you HallowSusieBoo!


----------



## Guest

I'm surprised no one has mentioned the little ghosts in this scene. I think they're very cute.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Sid_Matthew said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned the little ghosts in this scene. I think they're very cute.


They are indeed very cute. Caught my eye too; then, I noticed the price tag: $150 each. 

Maybe GR will offer them at a discount later in (or after) the season.


----------



## RCIAG

Like Saruman I noticed them then I noticed the price! Yipes! I love them but still, yipes!

Yeah they're solid & pretty big but I still can't get past the price.


----------



## Guest

Sid_Matthew said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned the little ghosts in this scene. I think they're very cute.


I love this scene!

I, like others, have discount GR items still unboxed. My middle son is turning 17 this weekend, so I have to make cakes/foods/merriment and won't be able to play halloween fanatic in my sizzling garage, sadly.

Hopefully next week I can start looking through it and seeing what I have. I know I (shamefully) bought The Deadwalkers, Gitana the Gypsy, the Hanging Cocoon Man and his Larva, etc. I'll post some pics when I do!

We are almost to Halloween! ***I can't stand it!!!***


----------



## hallorenescene

hollow, you got some good props.


----------



## frogkid11

hollow, have a great time celebrating his birthday! You'll have plenty of time to get all the Halloween "stuff" together after you have recuperated from partying


----------



## kathy2008

I'm beginning to suspect GR is pricing UP their merchandise to allow for the 50% or more discount at the end of the season!


----------



## Guest

hallorenescene said:


> hollow, you got some good props.


At a deep discount! My most important criteria for props!



frogkid11 said:


> hollow, have a great time celebrating his birthday! You'll have plenty of time to get all the Halloween "stuff" together after you have recuperated from partying


Thank you frogkid11! Have a great Labor Day with the Headless Horseman! Tell him he has a new show on Fox he may or may not approve of! 



kathy2008 said:


> I'm beginning to suspect GR is pricing UP their merchandise to allow for the 50% or more discount at the end of the season!


You are probably correct! That is why we have to wait until deeeeep winter, when their backlog of haunt items is clogging their warehouses- they are getting desperate- and Springtime $89 pillows are incoming.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

GULP.... Yikes some of the prices are outrageous! I sort-of want the animated book, but not for $30 perharps I'll wait till the end of the year sale folks. Its made by Tekky Toy's so I'm skeptical to how long it will last.


----------



## Hilda

You know you have it bad when...
You are repainting your kitchen and you want to make sure the new wall color compliments the Spell Casting Witch's complexion. hahahaha


----------



## ALKONOST

LOL Hilda! How about a muted lavendar? Not the "it's spring time" color of lavendar but, a washed out color you find on wallpaper in 100+ year old dilapidated farm house?


----------



## screamqueen2012

Hilda said:


> You know you have it bad when...
> You are repainting your kitchen and you want to make sure the new wall color compliments the Spell Casting Witch's complexion. hahahaha
> 
> View attachment 167873


i just spit my coffee across the room....lmao.... well you could have gone with the nail color..........btw, i love the dusty version of chive, that's in my house...luv this forum


----------



## screamqueen2012

ironmaiden said:


> Spookie I bought alot of stuff last year at half off and even 75% mark down and stuffed it down in the basement. I am embarrassed to admit I dont _remember_ what I bought. Just the other day I saw a box that says STONE MAN and said to myself "Oh yeah, that's right, I _did_ buy that" and same thing happened with the Spirit Jumping Spider prop. Guess Im really starting to show my advanced age


me too and i don't remember everything i got either...........i jumped on a lot and can only remember the walking hands..........bad part is, i'm not putting up our big maze and god knows what box i put some of it in unopened...and i want it in my house...........haha


----------



## Paint It Black

Hilda, you are too funny. Just don't change the draperies you use as a backdrop for a lot of your photos. I love those orangey floral drapes.


----------



## katshead42

My kitchen is Pumpkin Patch Orange so I completely understand Hilda!


----------



## ALKONOST

katshead42 said:


> My kitchen is Pumpkin Patch Orange so I completely understand Hilda!


That sounds cheerful, Katshead. I like oranges, yellows and greens in a kitchen. Might sound gaudy but, they always me smile


----------



## ironmaiden

I have an older house from the Brady Bunch era so my kitchen counter tops ARE bright orange. Have paneling too but it's OK, I'm too cheap to change it


----------



## 22606

Hilda said:


> You know you have it bad when...
> You are repainting your kitchen and you want to make sure the new wall color compliments the Spell Casting Witch's complexion. hahahaha
> 
> View attachment 167873


She either really likes the options or truly despises them and wants to ball up and throw the swatches My suggestion is the middle green one that has her thumb and part of the shadow over it.


----------



## Guest

Hilda said:


> You know you have it bad when...
> You are repainting your kitchen and you want to make sure the new wall color compliments the Spell Casting Witch's complexion. hahahaha
> 
> View attachment 167873


Too too funny! Thanks for the sneak peek of the hand- can't wait to see the magic you work with her!


----------



## hallorenescene

it's fall, and i'm smelling paint in the air


----------



## c910andace

Contest time! Looks what I found on the GR Facebook page.

Grandin Road
2 hours ago
Announcing our annual Spooky Décor Photo Challenge, beginning Friday, September 13th! Show us your flair for scare and include at least one Grandin Road product in your display to win up to a $5,000.00 Gift Card. They accept entries until October 15th this year.

FREE SHIPPING - Now through Sept. 13th, summon all the bats & cats you need for your display and enjoy frightful FREE SHIPPING. Just click for more details http://bit.ly/ShopForSpooky and use code SHIPSPOOKY at checkout. Enter if you dare! 
accept entries until October 15th this year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

There are definitely some folks here who could win this!


----------



## [email protected]

I got notification this morning that my skeleton dog shipped yesterday! I was one of the ones who had a September 9th ship date. Hooray!


----------



## Cloe

[email protected] said:


> I got notification this morning that my skeleton dog shipped yesterday! I was one of the ones who had a September 9th ship date. Hooray!


Got the same thing myself. Mine was shipped Friday so it should be here any day.


----------



## frogkid11

Cloe said:


> Got the same thing myself. Mine was shipped Friday so it should be here any day.


My dog had the shipping date of 9/9 on the GR order status webpage and now it just says "in stock". Did you all ever see a new date on that page or did you just get emails stating it was shipped?


----------



## Cloe

frogkid11 said:


> My dog had the shipping date of 9/9 on the GR order status webpage and now it just says "in stock". Did you all ever see a new date on that page or did you just get emails stating it was shipped?


I got an e-mail from GR saying it was shipped with the tracking number. They're probably just in the process of getting previous orders out.


----------



## 22606

I saw on my online credit card statement that Grandin Road has now charged it, so I am taking that to mean that the dog is shipping. Sure took long enough, considering I (and others) placed the order at the end of July...


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*Update GR outlet -- nothing new to report. Not even worth the camera shots. Gonna give it a week and re-visit. I did get my catalogue though! If any of the new things appear at the outlet -- I 'll be sure to let you know! BOO!*


----------



## dbruner

My skeleton dog is on its way too!


----------



## Joni Be Good

/My doggie was to ship on 9/9 as well and I recieved notice that is will be delivered tomorrow. Yeah.


----------



## 22606

Bonez is such a friendly, cuddly widdle puppy dog...


----------



## mraymer

Mine had a ship date of 09/09 also. Oddly enough, I got an email this morning @ 8:04 a.m. saying it was shipped and then later this evening @ 8:25 p.m. I got another email stating it had been delivered. When I got home, he was waiting on the porch. That's pretty fast shipping, got to my door in 12 hours!


----------



## AuntBoo

I got mine too. I'm hoping to play with the screws on his back legs over the weekend to see if I can move him into a sitting position.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Just wondering whether the Haunted Ash Urn as offered by GR differs in any way from the one offered by Spirit Halloween or other retailers?

I suspect not, but just want to confirm.


----------



## 22606

mraymer said:


> When I got home, he was waiting on the porch. That's pretty fast shipping, got to my door in 12 hours!


He has no meat on his bones to slow him down, so he can run faster than a speeding locomotive



Saruman of Many Colours said:


> Just wondering whether the Haunted Ash Urn as offered by GR differs in any way from the one offered by Spirit Halloween or other retailers?
> 
> I suspect not, but just want to confirm.


I'll venture a guess and say that they are one and the same.


----------



## hallorenescene

man, everyone is getting such cute dogs.


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> man, everyone is getting such cute dogs.


Sure, they may be cute, but imagine the smells that we now have to deal with


----------



## frogkid11

Surprise! Based on all the comments from those who had shipping dates of 9/9, I logged in again to check the status of my new puppy and found it is out for delivery to me today. YAY!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I keep checking email and GR's website for a notice of the Villafane Pumpkin Face shipping. No luck so far. Date still showing 9/23. My invoice also says Standard Shipping on it and wondering if it is going parcel post or UPS which GR uses for the most part. I'm hoping it's being shipped from GR's warehouse and not directly from the mfgr.

BTW I still haven't received my Halloween Haven catalog, despite calling several times about getting one and also receiving emails from them. Think I figured out why. Hubby apparently has been trying to reduce paper coming into the house and called and took us off the mailing list. I think I now have a catalog coming to me and let's hope the emails do to. The Customer Service rep said she created a new profile for me and hopefully that will supercede the instructions on the old one despite my attempts to activate it again.


----------



## frogkid11

Oh, I heard a ring of the doorbell and this is what I found:








well isn't he anxious to get out of that box?








now that's better, isn't it boy? girl ?? Now you can breathe much better....wait, if you're dead already.....


----------



## 22606

Bonez is multiplying like a Mogwai and popping up everywhere, it seems Nice rug, frogkid.


----------



## frogkid11

Garthgoyle said:


> Bonez is multiplying like a Mogwai and popping up everywhere, it seems Nice rug, frogkid.


Thanks Garthgoyle! The rug was a recent acquisition due to a visit to Ross Dress for Less in search of Halloween items.


----------



## Zombeezy

Got Bonez today as well ... my wife's a veterinarian, and waiting for her to spot it in the kitchen. Unfortunately, here brother's dog was just put to sleep today after several weeks of family anguish, so perhaps it will o go over well.

BTW, since I haven't gone through all the posts yet, wanted to mention that the GR Halloween Bats w/ red eyes (set of three) and the upside down swinging bat are great. The black pumpkin - the fan that blows to keep the flame fluttering is way too loud for me - I'm going to see if I can swap out a spare PC fan that is much quieter. 

My Haunted Urn arrived DOA though... GR is great and sending a replacement. Very impressed with GR & everything so far!! They double pack everything, box within box .. even Bonez which probably didn't need it.


----------



## Zombeezy

Hmm, the black pumpkin fan is pretty darn small - even my old PCs have larger fans. Looks like I will look into controlling the fan speed instead ...


----------



## 22606

frogkid11 said:


> Thanks Garthgoyle! The rug was a recent acquisition due to a visit to Ross Dress for Less in search of Halloween items.


You're welcome. It certainly fits with the season/holiday



Zombeezy said:


> Got Bonez today as well ... my wife's a veterinarian, and waiting for her to spot it in the kitchen. Unfortunately, here brother's dog was just put to sleep today after several weeks of family anguish, so perhaps it will o go over well.


I'm glad that your Bonez arrived, but the other part is unfortunate. Sorry to hear.


----------



## Zombeezy

Black Pumpkin Mod - found the easiest solution to quiet this down is to replace the fan instead of controlling voltage by adding a potentiometer or zenor or resistor. To test out a larger spare fan I had, I cut the two wires from the fan and splice in a standard PC 3-way fan from Antec. Much quieter. Since the fan is larger, I'm planning on removing the installed fan and mount the larger and quieter fan on the outside of the bottom of the pumpkin. Wife gave the quiet operation a thumbs up.


----------



## Zombeezy

Oh, and thanks Garthgoyle for the thought. Brother-in-law is really shook up about their "family member" passing away. 7 year old lab, way too young.

But, he's got another one doing great ...it's a grand dog. Almost as good as Bonez!


----------



## Zombeezy

Black Pumpkin Mod - Basically, going from a 76mm fan (3") to a 120mm 4.7" with 3-speeds. I'll do a sound level check before and after and post results. I'll snap some pics as well in case others are interested.


----------



## hallorenescene

zombeezy, that's to bad about your bil dog.


----------



## dbruner

Frogkid, I love your rug too, will have to look for it at Ross, so far the Ross's around her don't have their halloween out yet.


----------



## Cal78

Got a email yesterday that my bonez shipped and should be to me in California on Tuesday, Have two questions, Is he Aged already, I was thinking of at least darkening the eyes just like my Skeleton, and How is the Leash that he comes with, I have an older Leather Collar and Leash, and I think that would be Perfect for Him.


----------



## Hilda

Whew! Hagatha approves of the new wall color! 
It's not often you redo your kitchen in honor of a new decoration. LOL She is my first lifesize animated prop. A birthday present from my darling husband. I love her! 
(I got the fuzzy rat at Halloween City the other day. A tight fit in the pouch, but she just needed him.)


----------



## 22606

Hagatha certainly goes well with the rest of the decor (and the freshly-painted wall), Hilda.


----------



## frogkid11

Cal78 said:


> Got a email yesterday that my bonez shipped and should be to me in California on Tuesday, Have two questions, Is he Aged already, I was thinking of at least darkening the eyes just like my Skeleton, and How is the Leash that he comes with, I have an older Leather Collar and Leash, and I think that would be Perfect for Him.


Hey Cal78, bonez comes already aged as you see him in all of the photos posted. When I took the shots of my new puppy, you are seeing him exactly as he arrived and "fresh" out of the box. Hope this helps as I don't believe you'll need to age him unless you want him even more "creeped out". As far as the leash, it's two pieces of simple black strapping. One is around his neck and then another long piece is velcro'd around the circle at his neck - both are really limpy.

I bought one of those stiff, stand alone trick leashes that looks like you're walking a ghost dog. My hope was to put it on bonez so it looked like he was being walked by an invisible entity, ghost, etc.; however, the piece that would around his head has too small of an opening unless I break the grommets that hold it together. Also, the leash is kinda heavy given there is a thick wire in it to make it stand up and I think it would cause bonez to tip over.

Post pics of yours if you do alter him in any way.


----------



## Combatdre

I got this in the mail today and she is awesome!!... Also got the bride, that was a disappointment, sent her back immediately... I didn't take pics of the bride though...


----------



## RCIAG

What was disappointing to you about the Bride? I don't have her & didn't order her, I was just wondering.


----------



## hallorenescene

combat, that's venetian Victoria isn't it? I love mine. she is one eerie prop.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

great props hilda and combatdre!!!!! they look great!!! Hilda the witch is going to look great with all of the potions and the new stuff!!!


----------



## Combatdre

RCIAG said:


> What was disappointing to you about the Bride? I don't have her & didn't order her, I was just wondering.


For the bride...the fabric used is really cheap, so is the face. The face is made out of what feels like those old school cheap plastic masks they sell. When you touch it, it bends and the color does not match the hands. You can see the simple armature right through the fabric. I was thinking about keeping it and hooking it up with new fabric and make it creepier but then I thought....I payed $100 bucks for this that needs so much improvement, so I sent it back... I also bought the bats, those are amazing as well....


----------



## TheGraveyardCareTaker

Went ahead and ordered the Lady in Black with the free shipping code that was in the catalog. I think she'll fit in perfectly with my haunt theme this year!


----------



## hallorenescene

combat, those bats do look good. I love bats.
the grave yard, the lady in black is one I have my eye on. cool you got her


----------



## Guest

For anybody that was interested in Beetlejuice his price has been reduced from $300 to $250. Today you get an extra 13% off and free shipping. Yay! The total cost is $213.63. Shipping was about $30 normally and with the 15% off you're saving $37.50. That's about $67 off.

Sid


----------



## Hilda

(humming 'It's beginning to look a lot like... (Christmas) Halloween')
Note to Self: Next year when hanging the giant Vampire Bats from the living room ceiling late at night... please let the other people who live in this house know before they go to bed. Made for some interesting 'wake up the whole house' activity when one of the boys went for a drink of water at 4 a.m.


----------



## lilangel_66071

I have several grandin road pieces . Here are a few.


----------



## lilangel_66071

Looks Awsome... Love the green walls. I am contemplating leaving my witch up all year around too ha


----------



## RCIAG

GAH! I went to check on my Villafane pumpkin face because the last date I'd heard from them was 9/19/13 & found this out:



> Status/Tracking - 9/23/23


They have moved the date on this thing so many times I can't keep up!


----------



## kallie

Did y'all take advantage of the free shipping+13 percent off on Friday at Grandin Road?

I got The Lady in Black and Venetian Victoria. I've definitely spent the most on Halloween this year than I ever have, but I've always kept it simple in the past and said, "oh, someday I'll have cool stuff". Someday has become today!!


----------



## nc29mom

If I remember correctly, don't they (Grandin Road) have a sale every year about this time? It lasts several days, and only certain items are on sale each day (from their Halloween collection)? I was hoping I didn't miss it.........Last year I racked up, ordering stuff every day of the sale.......

I throw my daughter an awesome halloween party every year, and started a little late this year in the planning. There are several props I want to purchase, but would rather wait until they are on sale.

They don't advertise the sale on their website. It's only via e-mail inviatation..... btw....

Anybody else remember when they usually have this sale?


----------



## 22606

nc29mom said:


> Anybody else remember when they usually have this sale?


Next month, they should be.


----------



## Guest

Well boys and ghouls I've been in touch with HSN and asked when items from "Grandin Road" would be featured and I have the times listed bellow (Eastern Time):

Halloween Party
Monday October 14, 2013 5:00 PM - 6:00 PM
Tuesday October 15, 2013 10:00 AM - 11:00 AM 

Halloween Feast
Monday October 21, 2013 5:00 PM - 6:00 PM
Tuesday October 22, 2013 10:00 AM - 11:00 AM 

Halloween Decor
Thursday October 24, 2013 4:00 AM - 5:00 AM
Thursday October 24, 2013 5:00 AM - 6:00 AM

I think these dates are way too late for people that actually want to buy stuff for this year, but this is what we've been given. They use to have shows in September I thought. 

Sid


----------



## disembodiedvoice

lilangel_66071 looks good ! what type of fireplace is that ? is it a real fake or did you make it and if you made it do you mind sharing? I want a fireplace so bad this year but I'm looking for an easy way. I don't have a lot of tools so I'm limited on what I can do.


----------



## lilangel_66071

Actually I got the fireplace from a garage sale of a haunted house that was closing. But it's very easy to make. It's 1 by 2 pine as the frame heavy duty cardboard as the base and paper mâché over it and then painted.. .. Thanks. I set my front room up as a haunted mansion style. I live in a Dutch colonial built in 1925 , it is same style as amittyville house. I am known as the halloween lady ha


----------



## lilangel_66071

Here are couple more images of fire place  . This is my house. I absolutely love it


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Lilangel, that is a great house. Nice overall structure and classic. Is the little window in the front in your attic area? Kind of reminds me of the house on a farm that my dad grew up in. It was a two-story with porch similar to yours. I love a covered porch when you live in an area with wet weather at halloween time (also wonderful in the summer).

Before my MIL sold her house and moved from Long Island, the kids all took one more trip to see the Amityville movie house.


----------



## hallorenescene

lilangel, you have a lot of cool props. I so love grandin road. and your lil angel In pink is adorable. nice house, nice yard


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*25% Off, Daily Items, Sale Has Started*

The GR FallFinds2013 Sale someone asked about has started. Didn't get an email about it, just noticed it when I went to check the website about the Villafane pumpkin I ordered (not listed any more BTW). Details on what's on sale today at 25% off and the code is under the Coupon Discount thread (clickable link).

_Can we try to keep that updated daily in the Coupon Discount Section so that people who are looking to pick up something know if it has already been listed or not??? It's really hard to follow if we split it between different threads. _


----------



## kallie

I started a new thread about this, but no one responded so I'll post here...

I ordered some stuff on Grandin Road September 13 and they notified me that it wasn't *scheduled to ship until October 15*. My party is on October 12. NOT COOL


----------



## deeds0709

Grandin Road just had a free shipping day on Friday 13th. I ordered something. They sent an email stating the the item won't be shipped until Oct 15th and could take 8 or 9 days for delivery. I just live 3 hours away from GR. We were supposed to have a Halloween party early this year due to guests coming from out of town. That really sucks on their (GR) part. I guess they have to re-up the supply from China NOT HAPPY!


----------



## Scottv42

I didn't see this mentioned but they are also having a contest. You must have at least one Grandin road prop in the photo, grand prize is $5000 Grandin road gift card with lesser amounts down to 10th place.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

kallie said:


> I started a new thread about this, but no one responded so I'll post here...
> 
> I ordered some stuff on Grandin Road September 13 and they notified me that it wasn't *scheduled to ship until October 15*. My party is on October 12. NOT COOL



Saw your other post. Those of us who have been buying from GR over the past few years know that as you get closer to halloween the ship dates frequently get long. They do try to fill orders before halloween. For those that have parties weeks earlier than that and need the props before that time it clearly is a problem like in your case. They will refund your order if you decide to cancel. They do try to put up anticipated ship dates.

Some items have already been removed from the website like the Villafane pumpkin. I think the problem with that prop is more likely on the Villafane Studios end being overwhelmed with orders for their products this first year (a number of places are selling their pumpkin parts in addition to the pumpkin face). I ordered one on 7/31 when it first became available to order. Having ordered from them many, many times in the past I know this is not typical for how their orders are stocked and shipped. I'm not happy either about the face but don't have a deadline for it so am willing to wait for Ray's work to arrive. I have ordered a few other props from them this halloween season and the wilting roses and flying bat arrived as expected, the skeleton dog was delayed but I did receive mine a while ago. Again like the Villafane pumpkin I suspect this was a matter of more people ordering it than supply was ordered and trying to play catch up with the manufacturer/distributor in getting more shipped. The economy has probably made companies nervous about what people will order this year and so they didn't overstock beyond what they thought they could sell. Even in stores that has had halloween out on the shelves it's not very deep. Just a few of each item.


----------



## nc29mom

I got grandin roads invite via email today.....however.....usually the sale is for 50% off.....this sale is only 25%!!!! Wonder if that means all we are going to get this year is 25%?!??


----------



## RCIAG

There's some stuff I want but I think I can't wait until after Halloween for the 50% off sales.

I wonder if we'll get our Villafane pumpkins before Halloween?!?


----------



## hallowmas

i got the 20ft cat!


----------



## Araniella

Wow! That thing is HUGE! You know you read 20 ft...and you think wow.that's big....then you SEE it. Wowza.


----------



## lilangel_66071

Thanks. I love my house. The small window is the attic window. You can stand up in attic. It has floors and all my gouls are there and neighborhood kids know they are up there and won't go upstairs in my house ha..my daughter is going to be a haunted too. She has a stroller that she pushes around with zombie baby in it ha my town goes all out on halloween. They have halloween parade in schools and the city has a huge halloween parade on halloween. I live two blocks from historic town square where parade is so they make a b line to my house and my neighbors. I have a walk thru with all my props set up.i even have adults come without kids to check it out ha


----------



## littlebuzz

kallie said:


> I started a new thread about this, but no one responded so I'll post here...
> 
> I ordered some stuff on Grandin Road September 13 and they notified me that it wasn't *scheduled to ship until October 15*. My party is on October 12. NOT COOL


I placed my order on September 6th and was notified that one would ship on Sept 23rd and the other item would ship on Oct 10th.

Mind you, they didn't say the items were on back order, just a simple matter-of-fact this is when they will ship.
Unless I find some sort of killer discount, I will never order from them again. They should have added to the item description that the item takes 6 weeks to ship.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

RCIAG said:


> There's some stuff I want but I think I can't wait until after Halloween for the 50% off sales.
> 
> I wonder if we'll get our Villafane pumpkins before Halloween?!?



I'm just hoping Villafane Studio fulfills all their GrandinRoad orders....


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

lilangel_66071 said:


> Thanks. I love my house. The small window is the attic window. You can stand up in attic. It has floors and all my gouls are there and neighborhood kids know they are up there and won't go upstairs in my house ha..my daughter is going to be a haunted too. She has a stroller that she pushes around with zombie baby in it ha my town goes all out on halloween. They have halloween parade in schools and the city has a huge halloween parade on halloween. I live two blocks from historic town square where parade is so they make a b line to my house and my neighbors. I have a walk thru with all my props set up.i even have adults come without kids to check it out ha


Sounds like a really cool town to grow up in and live in.


----------



## hallorenescene

I see quite a few items I want. have to wait till I have more money. last year with the big discounts, I got a lot
hallosma, that is one big cat. cool you are standing by it. very impressive


----------



## Minshe

Lil Angel--just saw your posts awesome decorations--and read about your towns great Halloween celebration--then I looked to see where you were from-- Paola,KS and it was a blast from the past. In the eighties I use to work in Paola at the mental health center. I lived in Overland Park but worked in Paola. It was a neat little town, but I don't think they had that much of a Halloween celebration back then--I would have noticed! I do remember them having some kind of potato soup cook-off contest around St. Patrick's day in the town square area. We use to take our clients to it.... Anyway love the decorations and just had to mention the connection since you don't hear about someone being from Paola every day.


----------



## RCIAG

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I'm just hoping Villafane Studio fulfills all their GrandinRoad orders....


Thankfully the piece isn't going to make or break anything for me, I just thought it was cool looking & would be a nice addition to my pumpkin collection. I'm not having it for a party & it's not the centerpiece for anything. It's the only thing I ordered too.

We all ordered it in plenty of time too, it's not like we ordered it last week. At this rate we might have been able to order on the after-Halloween sales.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Looks like several items are 30% off today only.


----------



## kallie

Welp, I got my Lady in Black and Venetian Victoria today. They surprisingly shipped yesterday and I already got them. I believe the warehouse is in Cincinnati which is only an hour and some change from me. I love the LIB! I have actually turned her into a witch with a hat and broom and she looks great. Victoria isn't my favorite, but she's still nice. Sister looks like she's knocked one too many drinks back and needs to rake a comb through that nappy mop


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I'm just hoping Villafane Studio fulfills all their GrandinRoad orders....


I was curious for the people waiting on the villafane stuff, did GR send you guys a 15% off coupon and thank you for being patient?


----------



## hallowmas

i just got another halloween haven catalog! geez!


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen

littlebuzz said:


> I placed my order on September 6th and was notified that one would ship on Sept 23rd and the other item would ship on Oct 10th.
> 
> Mind you, they didn't say the items were on back order, just a simple matter-of-fact this is when they will ship.
> Unless I find some sort of killer discount, I will never order from them again. They should have added to the item description that the item takes 6 weeks to ship.


Don't complain too much, I ordered the replica pumpkin face in early AUGUST, and it's not even shipped yet! And no, I didn't get so much as a howdy-do, let alone a coupon!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

kallie said:


> Welp, I got my Lady in Black and Venetian Victoria today. They surprisingly shipped yesterday and I already got them. I believe the warehouse is in Cincinnati which is only an hour and some change from me. I love the LIB! I have actually turned her into a witch with a hat and broom and she looks great. Victoria isn't my favorite, but she's still nice. Sister looks like she's knocked one too many drinks back and needs to rake a comb through that nappy mop



Your ladies look great Kallie. I like what you did with LIB. I have Victoria already and if I buy another prop from them this year it would be the LIB.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

what items were on GR fall finds thingy yesterday? I forgot it yesterday and I guess I want to make myself upset if I missed something


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Check the Coupons Discount section: http://www.halloweenforum.com/coupo...d-fallfinds2013-sale-event-changes-daily.html


----------



## RCIAG

halloweenscreamqueen said:


> Don't complain too much, I ordered the replica pumpkin face in early AUGUST, and it's not even shipped yet! And no, I didn't get so much as a howdy-do, let alone a coupon!!


I ordered the Villafane pumpkin in July (I think Ghost of Spookie ordered around then too) & it's supposed to ship 9/23 but we'll see, like I said, it's not going to make or break anything but I'd still like it for Halloween.

I don't think it's just a GR problem, they're not sitting on stuff, because other sites like Halloween Asylum are still waiting on Villafane stuff so I think it's a Villafane problem. Maybe they didn't have enough stock, maybe their stock is sitting on a boat in China waiting to be shipped but I don't think it's completely GR's fault.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Yes, you are correct RCIAG. 7/31. IMO I wouldn't be surprised if this is a Villafane Studio scheduling issue. I believe it's their first production year and they probably promised more than they could ship in timely manner. Maybe ran into customs issues if made overseas, maybe ran into production or quality control issues never having done this on such a large scale. I personally do not fault GR for this. One thing GR does well is ship out products. They've been doing this for years and have it down to a science with UPS. I noticed a while ago my order status for this item changed to Standard Shipping and I wonder if it will be drop shipped from VS. I also can't imagine that GR would be happy having to tell customers at least twice already they needed to reschedule....And from the very beginning of their Halloween Haven Season no less.

When I had a problem with last year's Stone Man arriving with a smashed nose, they were super about it and had another one on it's way to me even before receiving the damaged one back. I really don't think they have received their shipments from VS.


----------



## RCIAG

Yeah I thought this was the first year I'd seen any real mass produced Villafane product that wasn't a pumpkin stencil, tattoo or carving stuff. I bought the pumpkin tattoos last year from Amazon & got them pretty quickly but that wasn't something that was difficult to produce or ship quickly.

Several years ago I ordered an art book for my husband for Christmas & it took forever to ship because it was sitting on the freighter from China & the US had some customs issues or something along those lines so I barely got it in time for Christmas. I could see that happening with our Villafane stuff.


----------



## lilangel_66071

Minshe said:


> Lil Angel--just saw your posts awesome decorations--and read about your towns great Halloween celebration--then I looked to see where you were from-- Paola,KS and it was a blast from the past. In the eighties I use to work in Paola at the mental health center. I lived in Overland Park but worked in Paola. It was a neat little town, but I don't think they had that much of a Halloween celebration back then--I would have noticed! I do remember them having some kind of potato soup cook-off contest around St. Patrick's day in the town square area. We use to take our clients to it.... Anyway love the decorations and just had to mention the connection since you don't hear about someone being from Paola every day.


That is Awsome! Yeah they have a BBQ festival that is huge on the town square called roots festival. They have a wine stroll and chilli cook off and we even have a couple winery's and a trollie tht takes you to all of them.paola has grown a lot. Thanks. Me and my neighbor go all out ha... We see who can get on cover of paper every year


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*Hallow All! Thought you might enjoy seeing the entrance to the GR Outlet here in Cincinnati (actually - the headquarters and warehouse are in West Chester, north of Cincy.) This was the view yesterday, when the staff was just beginning to put out items. Tonight, it was PACKED! I took pics and a video - but as usual - am struggling with getting the video to load. Maybe tomorrow.... *


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Cool. Thanks for the photo HallowSusieBoo. Having bought quite a bit of halloween especially over the years from GR and Frontgate (when they sold Halloween) I feel like I am seeing a photo of the Mother Ship. Ooooo! Wish I could be beamed to it's location. LOL.

Helsa's hair there really does look full and unruly! She'd be a great "before" for some hair conditioner ad. I still love my girl.

Can't wait to see more.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*OK - Here is the first day of GR items set out in the outlet store! Enjoy!*


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

HallowSusieBoo you are so lucky! Thanks for the video. Helsa always looks so dramatically beautiful to me, bad hair day or not.


----------



## frogkid11

HallowSusieBoo - are the items discounted since they are in an "outlet" or is this simply a place where locals can come buy items and avoid shipping costs? It appears they have the original talking busts of Evander and Velma (not the ones from this) and am wondering if they are discounted for any reason.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*Hallow frogkid11! 

Here is the scoop on the GR Outlet store:

The Outlet is in a building attached to the headquarters and warehouse of Frontgate/Grandin Road and Ballard Designs. This is the headquarters and catalog center for each of the companies. All items at the outlet are from overstock, returns and damaged items. Many are from stock held in the warehouse from the past several seasons. The prices are deeply discounted. They also have sales throughout the season as well. BUT - items are often damaged, need replacement parts or have wear n' tear aspects. If you are willing to overlook some flaws, are handy with repairs on electronics, or are willing to just enjoy the discount and use as is - the outlet Halloween and Christmas items are a real bargain. 

Since I live a mere 5 minutes from the GR Outlet I am happy to help pick up some bargains for folks on Halloween Forum who are eager to get a prop item from the GR Outlet, understanding that often it will be in less than perfect condition. ALTHOUGH, I have had some awesome luck finding returns that people simply didn't want that are in fantastic shape only without the original box - but still as new!! (My Secret Reaper victim benefited from that last year! ) Hope this info helps! BOO!*


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*​And this from last night! Going back tonight to see what the weekend brings! *


----------



## frogkid11

I sent you a PM if you could check on two things on your next visit; however, can you tell which life size props are those two "guy looking" things at 1:15 in the above video? Are they the shaking zombie guy?


----------



## Guest

frogkid11 said:


> I sent you a PM if you could check on two things on your next visit; however, can you tell which life size props are those two "guy looking" things at 1:15 in the above video? Are they the shaking zombie guy?


Those are, I think, Butler Mortimer from a few years ago. He was a butler prop made similar to the Headless Horseman. He had be sent freight and was made of a heavy resin.


----------



## Evil Elf

Is there only one of anything in that store?! Wow! I'd love to be in there just for half an hour... 
Is everything really discounted? If so, that place must be awesome for deals.


----------



## frogkid11

Sid_Matthew said:


> Those are, I think, Butler Mortimer from a few years ago. He was a butler prop made similar to the Headless Horseman. He had be sent freight and was made of a heavy resin.


Hey Sid, I went back and stopped the video at 1:15 and I don't believe the silhouette of the guys in Hallow's video are the same as the picture you posted of the butler. The head on the butler seems to crouch so that his shoulders rise up and are almost equal with the height of his head; whereas, the guys in Hallow's video have heads that stick up way above the shoulder line - which is why I'm wondering if those are some type of static or animatronic zombie figures.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

frogkid11 said:


> Hey Sid, I went back and stopped the video at 1:15 and I don't believe the silhouette of the guys in Hallow's video are the same as the picture you posted of the butler. The head on the butler seems to crouch so that his shoulders rise up and are almost equal with the height of his head; whereas, the guys in Hallow's video have heads that stick up way above the shoulder line - which is why I'm wondering if those are some type of static or animatronic zombie figures.


Think that it's probably this guy: http://www.grandinroad.com/life-siz...549800?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=0


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> Think that it's probably this guy: http://www.grandinroad.com/life-siz...549800?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=0


*
Hallow all - Forgive the late responses to some of your posted comments. Been a busy night and I was unable to get back tonight to GR outlet as hoped- BUT will be heading over tomorrow A.M. after an **appointment nearby. Will be happy to check further into prices, additional discounts, etc. 

Saruman - you are correct about the two zombie guys and the link you posted. Those are one in the same. As for the butler, it is not the sinister version with the pointy teeth butler - but the more "old grandpa" style one that has rounder facial features. There were several of them in the outlet last night. 

Also - I am not the best videographer to say the least. It is a bit shaky, but I wanted to get a sweep of the massive nature of the outlet items for folks to get the feel of things. Props are indeed DEEPLY Discounted BUT that is often due to some broken, missing or just wacky aspect of the prop. Still - we have found we are happy to put up with a few repairs, touch ups or adaptations for the savings. As I may have mentioned, sometimes we get lucky and the item is in near perfect condition and was simply a return. It may be missing packaging, paperwork or small accessories (the spell witch holding the book that we scored last night was missing the mouse from her pouch,,,and only one eye lights up. But for $49. we couldn't pass her up... ), but we still enjoy the ability to get some really great props and put the extra $$ toward other items for our haunt. *


----------



## frogkid11

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> Think that it's probably this guy: http://www.grandinroad.com/life-siz...549800?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=0


OH! That's exactly the zombie I was hoping to find. I'm hoping he is severely discounted and I don't care if the eyes don't light up. Hallow, do you mind if I ask you to check on him for me as it looks like they have 2 from your video.


----------



## deeds0709

I would love to have the witch legs that were in the flower pot and have been long sold out. Also How much was the witch with the spellbook? I live in Lexington Ky which is about 80 miles from Cincy. If they have these items let me know how much they are. Thanks, Deeds0709


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*Hallow all you GR fans! I have now officially turned my house into a GR Halloween Haven! SHeesh!! I got into the outlet today and just could not stop myself! LOL EVERYthING IS 40% off today - and that is off the already marked down prices!! I got sonic cats, several full size figures, THe nutcracker pumpkin man to sit outside the front door ( needs paint and a bit of repair - but for $47. I thought well worth it. But I passed up BeetleJuice Sid. The original price is $300. smackeroos - so the $100. was truly a bargain - but it was not a good looking prop in person... plus had techno probs and needed a bit of work. 

They may get in others - but overall I guess I was not to thrilled with his facial appearance. Michael Keaton spoiled me.... They have just about everything from the catalogue and several items that you might think were long gone. Lots and lots of zombie dogs. The Lady in Black is superb - as is the Spider Woman. Candle sticks - **large gold ones are $4.00!! SO much fun to go there and see all the choices. If money were no object! *


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

deeds0709 said:


> I would love to have the witch legs that were in the flower pot and have been long sold out. Also How much was the witch with the spellbook? I live in Lexington Ky which is about 80 miles from Cincy. If they have these items let me know how much they are. Thanks, Deeds0709


*
Deeds - got your legs for you if you want them - great bargain! But the witch with spell book figures - so far- all have some real problems. We got one just to see if we could get the left eye to light up - but so far no go. Today the price was 40% off of $49.00 so not a bad price for such a cool looking prop - even with issues. Let me know **about the legs.... Item #65658 on the back page of the catalog. FYI - they are pretty heavy and I think will need some other support to stay upright in a porch vase as shown in the catalog photo. No worries - I have 10 days to return them if you do not want them.... and I would LOVE another excuse to go back! BOO!*


----------



## frogkid11

HallowSusieBoo said:


> *
> Deeds - got your legs for you if you want them - great bargain! But the witch with spell book figures - so far- all have some real problems. We got one just to see if we could get the left eye to light up - but so far no go. Today the price was 40% off of $49.00 so not a bad price for such a cool looking prop - even with issues. Let me know **about the legs.... Item #65658 on the back page of the catalog. FYI - they are pretty heavy and I think will need some other support to stay upright in a porch vase as shown in the catalog photo. No worries - I have 10 days to return them if you do not want them.... and I would LVOE another excuse to go back! BOO!*


I also wanted to publicly thank HallowSusie because she picked up the life size shaking zombie and Lady in Black for me while she was there. They sell for $169 and $89, respectively, full price through the catalog (don't forget you have to add shipping) and she was able to get both of them for me for $88 (plus i will owe her shipping). What a deal for both props less than the full price of the Lady In Black. Thank you Susie - you are another illustration of how this "family of weirdos (no harm meant)" looks out for each other and assists our family with our shared love for all things Halloween. THANK YOU SO MUCH !!!!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*My pleasure frogkid11! I spent the afternoon looking for another box. Think it best to ship in two boxes. Same problem with my Secret Reaper box. Looks like 2 packages are best to prevent squishing the figures. 
Will give you details after and so glad to be of service! We HF members have to help one another feed our habits!! *


----------



## Guest

I have two things on my "want list" if they happen to show up. The tin Scarecrow guy and the wooden turkey. 

Thanks,
Sid


----------



## nc29mom

Where is the outlet exactly? And does anyone know....is their a spirit halloween outlet anywhere?


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*The Grandin Road Outlet is in West Chester, Ohio - headquarters and warehouse for Frontgate, Ballard Designs and Grandin Road catalogues. You may enjoy reading the posted entries about it be scrolling back in this thread. *


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

Sid_Matthew said:


> I have two things on my "want list" if they happen to show up. The tin Scarecrow guy and the wooden turkey.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sid


*I will keep a lookout for you!*


----------



## disembodiedvoice

HallowSusieBoo, do you think you will go back any time soon? I'm sure things get picked over really fast. If you go back before the season is over I wouldn't mind a Lady in Black or it looks like that Stone Lady from last year is in there somehwere ( I want to turn her into something else) I would love either of those two.
Man o' man I wish I was closer to this store, it would be CRAZY! Do they put the stuff out in the outlet about the same time each year? I might make a road trip next year just to check it out. by the time I made it up there this year everything will be gone 
Oh I like that little stuffed skeleton guy shown sitting on a table and then another on a counter...he's cute.


----------



## hallorenescene

susieboo, there are some cool props there. I see serena is there. they aren't offering her this year. maybe you could check out what condition she is in, and what her price is?
kallie, I have Victoria, I love mine. that is cool you got the lady in black. I would love to have her too.


----------



## Aquarius

Wow your grandin road outlet has a lot of nice props/display items. I went to my Frontgate/Grandin Road outlet located in Streetsboro OH today and picked up the lady in black, the grandpa butler and 3 tombstones and got the additional 40% off of the already discounted price. They said that 40% off sale ends Tuesday, I believe. They are expecting more stuff in within the next few weeks. I wasn't able to get pictures as I was trying to look and keep my 6 year old in line. As was mentioned, some of the props don't work and some do work but may need to be fixed or glued (grandpa butlers candelabra was broke but easy enough to glue).


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*Hallow disembodiedV! I did return earlier today, and did not see your posting until now. I will be heading back tomorrow for a quick look to see what is left. The additional 40% off this weekend really got everyone excited! The place wa fully stocked on Friday morning - but by the time we went back Saturday afternoon - I was not surprised to see quite a bit gone already. There were STILL however some frat props at discount. not sure what will be left by tomorrow- but I will check and report back. The reduced price for lady on black ends up being about $40. as I recall... Stay tuned!*



disembodiedvoice said:


> HallowSusieBoo, do you think you will go back any time soon? I'm sure things get picked over really fast. If you go back before the season is over I wouldn't mind a Lady in Black or it looks like that Stone Lady from last year is in there somehwere ( I want to turn her into something else) I would love either of those two.
> Man o' man I wish I was closer to this store, it would be CRAZY! Do they put the stuff out in the outlet about the same time each year? I might make a road trip next year just to check it out. by the time I made it up there this year everything will be gone
> Oh I like that little stuffed skeleton guy shown sitting on a table and then another on a counter...he's cute.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

Hallow Aquarius! Sounds like you really made out! I had to pass on the grandpa butler with the bird on his shoulder today. I am regretting it now. We also have a good supply of the zombie dogs at our outlet. I think we will also have new stock items from years past come in soon to restock the store. It really was cleaned out today. ( yes - I did do a lot of shopping - lol)
They should do something cuz it is slim pickings after today. Glad you got that 40% off too!




Aquarius said:


> Wow your grandin road outlet has a lot of nice props/display items. I went to my Frontgate/Grandin Road outlet located in Streetsboro OH today and picked up the lady in black, the grandpa butler and 3 tombstones and got the additional 40% off of the already discounted price. They said that 40% off sale ends Tuesday, I believe. They are expecting more stuff in within the next few weeks. I wasn't able to get pictures as I was trying to look and keep my 6 year old in line. As was mentioned, some of the props don't work and some do work but may need to be fixed or glued (grandpa butlers candelabra was broke but easy enough to glue).


----------



## Aquarius

Hi,
I was pretty excited to get the 40% off as well. It was hard not to walk through there and grab up a bunch of props. I also liked the Fortune Telling Gypsy. My 6 year old liked the Grandpa Butler and he worked, came with adapter but just needed one of his candles on his candelabra glued (and only $47.00). There were costumes, spooky trees, animated clocks, inflatables in boxes, floating ghosts (but you definitely have the larger selection).


----------



## disembodiedvoice

HallowSusieBoo said:


> *Hallow disembodiedV! I did return earlier today, and did not see your posting until now. I will be heading back tomorrow for a quick look to see what is left. The additional 40% off this weekend really got everyone excited! The place wa fully stocked on Friday morning - but by the time we went back Saturday afternoon - I was not surprised to see quite a bit gone already. There were STILL however some frat props at discount. not sure what will be left by tomorrow- but I will check and report back. The reduced price for lady on black ends up being about $40. as I recall... Stay tuned!*


Thank you for looking for me ! Either Lady in Black or that Stone Lady from last year will do. I doubt either will be there by now but I really appreciate you checking it out. I'm sure there are a 100 things I would take if I knew what was there. I wish I lived closer and I would have been at that store the second you posted your video. I didn't even know GR had an outlet store. It's about an 8 hour drive for me so not something I could just do on a whim but next year I might take a little road trip just for the adventure, stay overnight ect. Do they continue to put things out periodically? or is it sort of a one time deal?


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*Hallow to all you GR fans -- I am heading back to the Outlet today (yes yes -- this makes my 5th trip there. I am hooked. SInce they set out new things each day - and have extra discounts on different days - well - I just don't want to miss a bargain! I did however make a few returns this weekend. I had purchased a few items - then the next day - the SAME items were an additional %40% off - so I returned them with hopes of repurchasing at the discount. Not how they operate. But after I returned them - the figures were indeed put right back out on the floor with new tags for purchase. Still - I decided not to buy again. I realized I had purchased them last year and had them in storage down in our basement already! Gets pretty bad when you purchase duplicates of things... 

To Sid, Ghost of Spookie, Disenbodiedvoice and zombiesmash, I will be in touch if I see the items you asked about. *


----------



## RCIAG

HallowSusieBoo said:


> *I realized I had purchased them last year and had them in storage down in our basement already! Gets pretty bad when you purchase duplicates of things... *


I think most of us here have done this (some more than once) at some point.


----------



## frogkid11

Hey HallowSusieBoo, can you post pics if they have new inventory? Also, please let us know if there is an additional discount going on in addition to the already marked down prices - these bargains are too good to pass by. Thank you so much for everything !!!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*Today's GR Outlet report: NO MORE additional outlet Discounts until post-Halloween... Many things were back up in price - still with a more modest percent off the original catalogue price - but for items that are slightly damaged nor work **property, it may still be worth waiting until after Halloween... 

HOWEVER - New stock is STILL being brought out and will continue to become available. I arrived just minutes after they opened this morning and had already been beaten to a skelly dog and the last Spider Woman....BUT there were a couple Lady in Black figures for $59. and two Stone Ladies for $49-$69. as well - but missing stands. 

I did take a video and will post this evening. 

MysterE has put a spell on my and our wallet to keep me from entering the GR outlet again until after Halloween.... My cauldron of 2013 Boo Funds went up in smoke tooo quickly! Poof!

If I do happen to sneak back anytime this week, I will let you know. In the meantime, I am glad I got my gnarly fingers on a Shaking Zombie, 2 Lady in Black figures and a pair of Striped Legs for some HForum members. Glad to be of service! BOO! *


----------



## RCIAG

Well I just had to go to a different CVS for some stuff & found the Villafane arms (no legs though) for $9.99 so I'm guessing we may see our stuff soon. Either that or CVS got all the Villafane stuff first.

Now my order says Shipping 9/25/13 which is tomorrow so we'll see.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

RCIAG said:


> I think most of us here have done this (some more than once) at some point.



And the converse is sometimes true...thought about something so much that come the following year, I sometimes think that I did pick whatever it was up but apparently didn't!...and spend a lot of time looking for it at home. LOL.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

RCIAG said:


> Well I just had to go to a different CVS for some stuff & found the Villafane arms (no legs though) for $9.99 so I'm guessing we may see our stuff soon. Either that or CVS got all the Villafane stuff first.
> 
> Now my order says Shipping 9/25/13 which is tomorrow so we'll see.



I bought my CVS Villafane arms a week or so ago when someone first posted about them in the store. So definitley they filled CVS's order first. BTW I too went and checked status on my Villafane Pumpkin face and it shows the same date, tomorrow 9/25. Nothing email-wise from GR about it. I bet they are as frustrated as we are with these shipment of faces from Villafane. So RCIAG, do you think we will actually get a "shipped" come the 25th? 

I received another $3 rewards from CVS the other day good thru 9/25 so maybe will pick up another pair from them. I love the CVS rewards at this time of year.


----------



## RCIAG

I hope so. 

I hate to say this but CVS had them cheaper than even Halloween Asylum.


----------



## 22606

HallowSusieBoo said:


> BUT there were a couple Lady in Black figures for $59. and two Stone Ladies for $49-$69. as well - but missing stands.


Really, they want that much for ones with missing stands? If anyone is still looking for the Stone Lady, I have a brand new one listed on eBay for $75: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stone-Lady-...308?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a319d9114


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

RCIAG said:


> I hope so.
> 
> I hate to say this but CVS had them cheaper than even Halloween Asylum.


Probably due to scale of the store orders. Hugh CVS national chain buying for all their stores vs. small business. CVS doesn't sell online or ship so small store wins orders that way.


----------



## Kymmm

HallowSuzieBoo, I just had to give you props (pun intended..lol) It is SO sweet of you to get things for others here at the Forum! Not to mention taking time out of your busy day to go to the post office and ship them! You are a very special person..


----------



## hallorenescene

Susie, did you get a chance to check out those two props for me? are they already gone?


----------



## kittyvibe

Hallow, your videos are great. I LOLd when you got up in the witches face and when I thought you were going to move along you got right up in her face again.  

I wish I had seen you were snagging some items for folks. My mom just bought the black lady from the site full price ><

I would like to get my hands on the spider lady.

I also saw quite a few of the white vampire talking busts, I guess they are easy to get broken? I think I saw one animated mirror too, love that guy and always wanted him, but the 2 times I saw him locally on craigslist and went over to buy, it didnt work.  

The inflatables look awesome too, I love them all. 

My aunt was really wanting the wicked witch of the west but she would for sure need to be working. If you come across these items and you find the time, please shoot me a message with pricing.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Just got another e-mail from Grandin Road. 50% Off, 13 Hours Only.

Here's the link: http://www.grandinroad.com/13hoursa...inaleoutlet_nearlygone cat1:grandfinaleoutlet

Use Code: *XXW17353*


I'd love to pull the trigger on ordering two of the AtmosFearFX DVDs, but GR's shipping cost of $14.00 for both is ridiculous.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Great, so checked Grandinroad Order Status this a.m. to confirm that my Villafane pumpkin face actually shipped after being postponed for the umpteenth time and NO, now the date has been pushed out to tomorrow, 9/26. Do we beleive them this time? I think I will call CS this afternoon and see if they will tell me the real scoop and when these might really ship. 

RCIAG, did you get a similar update or get luckier than me on your face?


----------



## RCIAG

GAH!! DATE MOVED TO 9/26/13!!

Listen GR, I know it's not even October but some of us ordered this thing July 31 so we'd have it in plenty of time. I'd almost wish they'd say we won't get it until after Halloween & get it over with.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

RCIAG, spoke with them today and the CS lady spoke with the dept working with vendors, and yes, they have had a problem getting these fulfilled to ship out. She did say that they are expecting those who ordered back in July like us to finally get something shipped out tomorrow and we will get an email with tracking info. Her info also says they have discontinued carrying this item and that GR expects early orders to get filled. She also commented that apparently this has been a popular subject of calls into GR today. I'd be surprised if GR carries Villafane products again. Doubt this has been worth all the delays and customer calls and emails.

Clearly with CVS getting orders in their stores and on the shelf for the arms, the Villafane company is shipping product. It may be that pumpkin faces are much harder to produce than the arms. I had asked if they were having trouble getting them in from China and she said they are manufacturered in Mexico, so no slow boat! Let's hope tomorrow brings good news and that the info GR has on them is accurate.


----------



## dawnski

Just got an email from Grandinroad for a 50% off sale on select Halloween merchandise. Just picked up the life-size Haunting Helsa figure. http://www.grandinroad.com/13hoursa...inaleoutlet_nearlygone cat1:grandfinaleoutlet

The sale should be reflected on the item but if not, the code is XXW17353. Ends midnight, eastern standard time


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks for the heads up Dawnski. I'm still not receiving my usual emails from them with sales and such despite numerous requests, just emails from my orders placed. Mentioned it to them again when I called about the pumpkin face. So if it weren't for people like you I'd definitely be in the dark. Wish this sale corresponded with Friday however--pay day--hoping that there will still be LIB leftover and another sale. 50% off is probably the best deal before next spring on halloween mdse.


----------



## LurkerNDdark

dawnski said:


> Just got an email from Grandinroad for a 50% off sale on select Halloween merchandise. Just picked up the life-size Haunting Helsa figure. http://www.grandinroad.com/13hoursa...inaleoutlet_nearlygone cat1:grandfinaleoutlet
> 
> The sale should be reflected on the item but if not, the code is XXW17353. Ends midnight, eastern standard time


I got the Haunting Helsa too, along with two 46" vampire bats. That's a total of 92" worth of bat for $19, not bad.  Of course, the shipping will get ya.

Kittyvibe, the spider lady is included in the sale, too.


----------



## RCIAG

Ghost of Spookie said:


> RCIAG, spoke with them today and the CS lady spoke with the dept working with vendors, and yes, they have had a problem getting these fulfilled to ship out. She did say that they are expecting those who ordered back in July like us to finally get something shipped out tomorrow and we will get an email with tracking info. Her info also says they have discontinued carrying this item and that GR expects early orders to get filled. She also commented that apparently this has been a popular subject of calls into GR today. I'd be surprised if GR carries Villafane products again. Doubt this has been worth all the delays and customer calls and emails.
> 
> Clearly with CVS getting orders in their stores and on the shelf for the arms, the Villafane company is shipping product. It may be that pumpkin faces are much harder to produce than the arms. I had asked if they were having trouble getting them in from China and she said they are manufacturered in Mexico, so no slow boat! Let's hope tomorrow brings good news and that the info GR has on them is accurate.


I guess the real anger should go to Villafane & whoever they have making & shipping these. If I'd seen the legs I would've bought the legs but that CVS didn't have them.

I gotta say, I really like the look of the arms.

One of the Villafane guys will be at a home show close by on Oct. 12-20. I wonder if he'll have any product to sell with him? 

Anyhoo...GR is having a 13 hour 50% off sale right now!!
http://www.grandinroad.com/13hoursa...inaleoutlet_nearlygone cat1:grandfinaleoutlet


----------



## Pumpkin5

Just tried the code (XXW17353) and it works like a charm! Grandinroad sent me an email notification this morning. I also have a code for free shipping HAVEN13, but unfortunately you can't combine codes. But I picked up a few things for my Secret Reaper Victim....Muhahahahahahahaaaaa.....


----------



## 22606

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I had asked if they were having trouble getting them in from China and she said they are manufacturered in Mexico, so no slow boat!


"Dadadadada... Tequila!!" Sorry, but I could not resist I truly hope that you and RCIAG end up getting the Villafane items soon. Waiting around a month and a half for the dog was bad enough; this postponement is simply ridiculous.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks Garthgoyle. Yeah, the dog wasn't so bad. I'm kind of surprised that after having to send out numerous new delivery dates to their customers, that GR didn't just cancel all orders and tell Villafane "Sorry don't call us, we'll call you...yeah, just kidding we'll call". I do think they probably have been pushing to get supply to fulfill the orders placed. I have thought many times already that that cancellation notice was coming. I love the look of the pumpkin and really do want it so glad that notice hasn't gone out.


----------



## ironmaiden

What really ticks me off about GR is that they dont adjust the shipping to reflect the lowered price.


----------



## Joni Be Good

OK, need advice, anyone see both Helsa and the Spider lady - in person and can let me know which one is the best? I want to order 1 and not sure which one looks the best so if anyone has seen these - help me out - please.....


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I doubt UPS would agree to a cut in their fees just because GR has a sale on something. The item weighs the same regardless and takes up the same box space in their trucks. As it is, I do think that GR has pretty good rates with UPS (where you get tracking, insurance and all). I've purchased some of the larger boxed props from them and thought the cost was very reasonable. I know if I shipped on my own or bought from some other stores it would be more. I don't expect GR to give away the store and they do offer free shipping on occasion.


----------



## RCIAG

I know it's not Grandin Road's fault & I'm kinda surprised they haven't canceled their orders too. I hope next year Villafane realizes their mistake & fixes it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I only have Helsa of the two Joni B Good. But I find she probably has a more universal look that would be pretty adaptable to a lot of situations. But then I set up by scenes so my reasoning for buying something might be different from yours. If you have an eclectic approach to your set ups, then I'd say the Spider Woman has a bigger bang for the buck in glowing appearance than Helsa does. Only Helsa's eyes light up, so more subtle look. Spider Woman can be scarier with spiders and webs all around her and that face of hers might scare some kids. Helsa definitely needs some additional lighting on her. She doesn't have to look like she is praying though as her hands do separate; and they can be made to look like she is going to claw you or come after you if her arms arm outstretched with hands going for you. This isn't helping, is it?.......


----------



## Joni Be Good

Thanks for th suggestion, I have 1 1/2 hours for the 50% sale - so I guess I just pull the trigger on one. Thanks for your help


----------



## RCIAG

I sprung for the Spider Lady! At 50% off I couldn't afford NOT to buy her! I already have Helsa & after seeing close-up pics of the Spider Lady in this thread I decided to get her.

Wanna bet I get her before we get our Villafane pumpkin?

I just noticed on the Villafane site that the legs & arms are limited to 2 sets per person so they probably only had a certain amount available to begin with. Maybe they'll learn for next year.


----------



## hallorenescene

that 50% discount is pretty tempting. on sonny and scare, I wonder how much the shippin g would be. need to still think about this


----------



## nmcnary17

Broke down and brought the Spider Lady. Fell in love with her when I seen her on the websit and just couldn't pass her up.


----------



## Joni Be Good

OK, I broke down and got both the Spider lady and Helse - they should get along with Victoria and Victor that I have along with my others. They can have a family reuion this year,


----------



## hallorenescene

joni, I also have helsa, victor and Victoria. they are three good ones. boy I hope I am able to get the spider lady and the lady in black, and a few others. such cool props


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

RCIAG said:


> I sprung for the Spider Lady! At 50% off I couldn't afford NOT to buy her! I already have Helsa & after seeing close-up pics of the Spider Lady in this thread I decided to get her.
> 
> Wanna bet I get her before we get our Villafane pumpkin?
> 
> I just noticed on the Villafane site that the legs & arms are limited to 2 sets per person so they probably only had a certain amount available to begin with. Maybe they'll learn for next year.



Cool on the Spider Lady. See that a few of you got her. 

As for Villafane, don't even say that! After your comment on the limit of legs and arms, I went to their Facebook page and was at first excited then sad. I saw from a link on the VS facebook page that they were going to be at Uesugi Farms carving Pumpkins. They're located just south of San Jose, CA and I was thinking I will definitely make it there for that! wow, how cool to see him in person. Then I realized Villafane was there LAST year! Man!! Talk about being a dollar short and a day late. How about a year late? From their facebook page It seems like they (Villafane Studios) have been busy going all over the world and maybe that's why there's problems at home with some of their products not reaching the end customer.

@@Joni B Good, see you couldn't make up your mind and got both. LOL. I do think you'll like Helsa. In any event don't think you could go wrong.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

Joni Be Good said:


> OK, need advice, anyone see both Helsa and the Spider lady - in person and can let me know which one is the best? I want to order 1 and not sure which one looks the best so if anyone has seen these - help me out - please.....



Joni - Spider Woman is superb - IMO...


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*Hallow kitty! (hehe - just had to do that...) Well kittyvibe - I will be happy to check up on your wish list. Sorry I did not see it until tonight and respond sooner. 

Kymm - Appreciate your kind comment. It is folks like you on HF that make me appreciate that day in 2009 when I found Halloween Forum! 

hallo - I did get a chance to see the props you asked about. The one does tip over and is a bit pricey now - back up to more than $100 smackeroos... 
The other? Well - she was beautiful. And there was just something spooky about her. She seemed to whisper to me....sounded like she wanted to get outa the store and go on a trip... I turned away and she was gone. People say that you snooze you lose - and at the GR Outlet, things vanish right before your eyes. I turned my back on Beetlejuice on the 40% off day, He was down to $99. and still I hesitated. "S/He who hesitates..." 




*


kittyvibe said:


> Hallow, your videos are great. I LOLd when you got up in the witches face and when I thought you were going to move along you got right up in her face again.
> 
> I wish I had seen you were snagging some items for folks. My mom just bought the black lady from the site full price ><
> 
> I would like to get my hands on the spider lady.
> 
> I also saw quite a few of the white vampire talking busts, I guess they are easy to get broken? I think I saw one animated mirror too, love that guy and always wanted him, but the 2 times I saw him locally on craigslist and went over to buy, it didnt work.
> 
> The inflatables look awesome too, I love them all.
> 
> My aunt was really wanting the wicked witch of the west but she would for sure need to be working. If you come across these items and you find the time, please shoot me a message with pricing.


----------



## ZombieLion

im trying to upload a video, I have the Animated Haunted Clock, and I showed my 8 month old boy it. 
The only way to upload a video is through youtube?


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

ZombieLion said:


> im trying to upload a video, I have the Animated Haunted Clock, and I showed my 8 month old boy it.
> The only way to upload a video is through youtube?


*Hallow ZombieLion --

That is how I upload mine. It is a bit time consuming, but it works....*


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*Earlier this week, I re-visited the GR Outlet and here is the video of that scene for your fun and edification!*


----------



## RCIAG

**lesigh**

Villafane shipping date moved to 9/27/13.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I see you got your notice too RCIAG. This is really getting ridiculous. At least it's only another day out so am still hopeful it's really going to happen.


----------



## frogkid11

WOW HSB, it does look like a lot of inventory has changed since your first videos of your earlier trip. It looks like they have a LOT of those banjo playing skeletons left-over for sale. Must not be a big seller this year. Thanks for taking another video and posting it for those of us who are too far away from the outlet.

Since you have seen her up close, what is your opinion of the gypsy lady? I'd like to have her for my Carnevil theme (that I plan for one year) but I can't tell from the videos if her face looks realistic or more like melted ice cream. What do you think? Perhaps is she a good buy on the additional 40% off days???


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Frogkid, I think Hallo bought Gitana (think that was her name or something like it) and really liked her. She was a pretty expensive prop as I recall and think Hallo commented on how nice her clothing was. Maybe she will see this post and comment or post some photos if she has some of her.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks again for posting a video of GR's halloweenland HallowSusieBoo. I loved seeing all the Helsa's posed together and man LIB is gorgeous but what happened to the one with the nose that looks like it got bit off or something?! Makes her look gory but prefer the flawless face. She is really a nice prop. I was also taken by how tall that neon green ghost was. Wow! What a fun and tempting place that must be to walk around any day if you live in the neighborhood. I'd be perpetually poor!!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

Against my better judgement, and the pleadings of my MysterE, I am just a Chipotle away from entering the GR Outlet. As they say in the trenches -- "I'm goin' in boys. I'm goin' in..." Gonna check on that clock price today and see if I can swap out for a better LIB for a few HF members. 

Btw - I have the gypsy fortune teller. I think she is fun - but her face does have kind of a "Brazil" (the movie) melted I e cream look. But don 't we all?


----------



## 22606

Am I missing it, or does Grandin Road _not_ have their Halloween catalog available for download this year? Having pictures at the ready and not having to scan them to show someone an item sure does make it easier...


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

Garthgoyle said:


> Am I missing it, or does Grandin Road _not_ have their Halloween catalog available for download this year? Having pictures at the ready and not having to scan them to show someone an item sure does make it easier...[/QUO
> *Hallow Garthgoyle! If you visit GrandinRoad on FB and scroll back in the postings, you may find a marketing video like they create each year. Also on the website - there may be a link on the sidebar... Maybe. *


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

I just left the outlet, having exchanged out the LIB for one with a battery pack. There is a Stone Lady with no stand for $40. And a few other items that have sale prices - but now new inven



tory coming onto the floor is regular price. I took 3 vids with my iPhone to capture the scene and in one toward the end I narrate with prices. Forgive the shaky filming. I need food stat! Lol


----------



## hallowmas

i really want those neon ghost if the price is right hopefully they will have them on clearance


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*MORE... 
*;">


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*LAST ONE UNTIL AFTER 10/31! Enjoy! 
*<strong>">


----------



## 22606

HallowSusieBoo said:


> *Hallow Garthgoyle! If you visit GrandinRoad on FB and scroll back in the postings, you may find a marketing video like they create each year. Also on the website - there may be a link on the sidebar... Maybe. *


I checked everywhere that I could think to on the website page, although I came up empty as far as a downloadable catalog link. It is not a life-or-death matter, so it is fine if they don't have one this year. Thank you, though, HSB. Also, you are lucky to live so close to there... as I am sure that you are well aware


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Enjoyed the videos. Thanks again for taking the time. Have to say my house, if you put all my GR stuff together from over the years, would look like a small subset of the store with all the props and GR cardboard boxes  The clearance sales have contributed greatly to that.

BTW I have a few of their spiders and they are really nice. Noticed them in the videos.


----------



## kittyvibe

Thanks for posting the videos, It is so awesome of you to do that  I keep seeing the miror guy and crossing my fingers that he works and is a good price, though Id imagine shipping would be kinda killer on any potential savings. 

QUOTE=HallowSusieBoo;1531145]*Hallow kitty! (hehe - just had to do that...) Well kittyvibe - I will be happy to check up on your wish list. Sorry I did not see it until tonight and respond sooner. 
*[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Kittyvibe I might be mistaken but I think the mirror guy is missing his glass panel. When he's triggered he lights up and your suppose to see him appear in the otherwise dark glass.


----------



## frogkid11

Thanks again for the visit and the videos Susie. I appreciate your focus on the gypsy (Gitania) and I really do like her. I think I'll wait to see if I can get her at a further discount if none of them work, but thank you again!!


----------



## hallorenescene

susieboo, thanks for checking out the 2 props for me. if you ever see a reasonably priced stone lady, you can add her to my list as well. 
frogkid, I did buy gitana. I love her. as far as her face looking like it's melting, that's a matter of taste. I could say no, but you might think yes. I am going to use her this year. I could take a close up of her when I get her unpacked, post it, and see if that helps you. you might want to check out spirits fortune teller too. she is pricey as well, but a more sinister look. very impressive. my grandson likes her better. but I am happy with mine
Susie, it would be dangerous for me in that store. 

garth, here you go
http://www.grandinroad.com/

frogkid, check this out
http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/Yj-Misfortune-Teller/


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

HallowSusieBoo,

I had tried to PM you, but the Forum is telling me that your Inbox is full. (Can't imagine why?  ) So, thought that I might as well ask here:

Have you seen any of the Spider Web Poncho (in black) at the GR Outlet? My wife has fallen in love with that item, after seeing it a recent print catalog, but it's long since sold-out on the website.


----------



## frogkid11

hallorenescene said:


> frogkid, I did buy gitana. I love her. as far as her face looking like it's melting, that's a matter of taste. I could say no, but you might think yes. I am going to use her this year. I could take a close up of her when I get her unpacked, post it, and see if that helps you. you might want to check out spirits fortune teller too. she is pricey as well, but a more sinister look. very impressive. my grandson likes her better. but I am happy with mine
> 
> frogkid, check this out
> http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/Yj-Misfortune-Teller/


Hey hallorene - thanks for sending that may way. I actually saw the Spirit fortune teller in person for the first time last night. She is very cool but I've also seen all the posts about how difficult she is put together. I think that Gitana may be better suited for me as I could also "change" her outfit into another type of full size prop (lady pirate, etc.) as my theme changes. She would also work in my Haunted Mansion setting standing next to a table with tarot cards, ouija board, etc. to carry out that look. The latest video that Susie posted made her look much better than the "melted" look I had seen from one of her first videos where she was a little further off. I'm hoping that the GR outlet will run another 40% (or more) off the discount price if I know that she isn't going to work. I may be able to fix her but you never know exactly what could be wrong.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> HallowSusieBoo,
> 
> I had tried to PM you, but the Forum is telling me that your Inbox is full. (Can't imagine why?  ) So, thought that I might as well ask here:
> 
> Have you seen any of the Spider Web Poncho (in black) at the GR Outlet? My wife has fallen in love with that item, after seeing it a recent print catalog, but it's long since sold-out on the website.



*Hallow Saruman! 

I have only seen the red roses skirts and some of the red tule capes - but no sign as yet of the Spider one. I love it too!! 

You can see (from the video) that they are putting out boxes every day, so there is certainly a chance one might become available. 

if you can be patient and wait - that I might find one at the outlet price for her. And then after 10/31, they may have some that are even MORE marked down. I will keep it on my radar for you.... BOO!*


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

HallowSusieBoo said:


> *Hallow Saruman!
> 
> I have only seen the red roses skirts and some of the red tule capes - but no sign as yet of the Spider one. I love it too!!
> 
> You can see (from the video) that they are putting out boxes every day, so there is certainly a chance one might become available.
> 
> if you can be patient and wait - that I might find one at the outlet price for her. And then after 10/31, they may have some that are even MORE marked down. I will keep it on my radar for you.... BOO!*


Much appreciated. 

As for being patient, no worries. If one turns up after Halloween, that'd be great.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Kittyvibe I might be mistaken but I think the mirror guy is missing his glass panel. When he's triggered he lights up and your suppose to see him appear in the otherwise dark glass.


*Ghost of Spookie is correct - this particualr "Mirror" guy item is really messed up, if you want sound and the full effect of -the invisible mirror panel that covers the guy. 

BUT if you consider it a cool moving framed "portrait" type item that moves, it still can be a pretty cool prop! *


----------



## RCIAG

I just got a shipping confirmation on the Spider Lady I just bought. I should have it by the end of the day on 9/30/13. Villafane pumpkin status moved to 9/30/13.

As predicted I'll receive the Spider Lady before the pumpkin.


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> garth, here you go
> http://www.grandinroad.com/


I appreciate it, hallo, but they do not have the catalog set up the same way this year (i.e. able to be saved as .pdf), plus they, unfortunately, do not have a totally Halloween-themed one.

My Spider Lady is listed as being on her way here, too.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Villafane Pumpkin Face Production Info*

Same here on the Villafane pumpkin face, 9/30. Can't say I'm at all surprised. No email this time from Grandinroad, checked Order Status this morning to find out the news. 

Curious, other than RCIAG and I, any other HF members order the pumpkin face? Anyone receive one already?


I have a call into Villafane Studios Customer Service. Voice Mail. Left message I was calling to find out why the Grandinroad pumpkin face replicas have not shipped yet. I'll let you know if I get any kind of answer.


10am....IMPORTANT UPDATE: _for all Villafane pumpkin products fans, I wanted to pass on what I found out from Villafane Studios about the pumpkin face replica that Grandinroad is selling. The VS customer service rep called me back pretty promptly and when I told her about the GR situation (orig. expected shipping 8/1, postponed numerous times, and current anticipated ship date still a future date), she was not aware Grandinroad was having this issue. Villafane Studios licensed production to _Wolfe Face Art & FX, LLC_ and really has no involvement in who they sell to and while she heard of other product delays, the face was a new one to her. 

She said this was the first time the above manufacturing company was producing them and were likely running into production hiccups. Said in fact VS is waiting on product from them to sell on their own VS website. She also said producing these takes a rather long time. 

She did say she would look into the faces and if she could get some info on them, like when they would be shipped, would call me back. I said it would be nice to know if we are waiting for something to really ship or whether the order will just be cancelled after all of this. Also mentioned I felt bad for GrandinRoad who I have bought from over the years and have had a great experience with as they have been faced with customers wondering what is going on with this product. 

OK so now I feel bad for Grandinroad and Villafane Studios. Having seen how sometimes materials don't release well from molds and tear, I can imagine that might be possibily what the problem with the faces could be. They look pretty detailed probably easy to loose a nose or whatever on release. I love my Villafane pumpkin arms I got from CVS. Anyone know if they are a silicone product? Wonder what the faces are made of._


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*Hallo! There IS a Stone Lady with NO STAND that is tied to the rocking chair in the beginning of the first video from this week. Did you see her? She is $40, but you would need to get a dowel and make a stand. If you want her let me know... she did ask me to get her out of the outlet.... but then I had my hands full. Naturally, she may be gone by now -- but I can go back (perish the thought) and check for you. Still no sign of Serena. I think she headed for the hills.... 

*



hallorenescene said:


> susieboo, thanks for checking out the 2 props for me. if you ever see a reasonably priced stone lady, you can add her to my list as well.
> frogkid, I did buy gitana. I love her. as far as her face looking like it's melting, that's a matter of taste. I could say no, but you might think yes. I am going to use her this year. I could take a close up of her when I get her unpacked, post it, and see if that helps you. you might want to check out spirits fortune teller too. she is pricey as well, but a more sinister look. very impressive. my grandson likes her better. but I am happy with mine
> Susie, it would be dangerous for me in that store.
> 
> garth, here you go
> http://www.grandinroad.com/
> 
> frogkid, check this out
> http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/Yj-Misfortune-Teller/


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Same here on the Villafane pumpkin face, 9/30. Can't say I'm at all surprised. No email this time from Grandinroad, checked Order Status this morning to find out the news.
> 
> Curious other than RCIAG and I anyone other HF members order the pumpkin face? Anyone receive one already?
> 
> 
> I have a call into Villafane Studios Customer Service. Voice Mail. Left message I was calling to find out why the Grandinroad pumpkin face replicas have not shipped yet. I'll let you know if I get any kind of answer.


*
SPOOKY and RCIAG - Let me know if I have to go break some skeleton legs over there at the warehouse! 
*


----------



## 22606

Peek-a-Booooo!!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Well, that was fast.

Very nice.


----------



## 22606

Thanks, Saruman. I think that GR happens to beat Jimmy Johns regarding speedy delivery...


----------



## frogkid11

My two figures that Susie got me from the GR Outlet are coming a day early!! The postman is just down the street and I'm ready to go attack him to get my box. Can't wait to see my zombie and the Lady in Black.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*please tell me they made it safe and sound!! *


----------



## frogkid11

HallowSusieBoo said:


> *please tell me they made it safe and sound!! *


They did! They did !!! I have already put them together and totally love them !!! I can't thank you enough for helping me acquire these at such a reduced cost. You are so sweet and I appreciate all of your kindness. Let me know if I can ever get you a country ham or something from Virginia


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

frogkid11 said:


> They did! They did !!! I have already put them together and totally love them !!! I can't thank you enough for helping me acquire these at such a reduced cost. You are so sweet and I appreciate all of your kindness. Let me know if I can ever get you a country ham or something from Virginia



*WOW _ A day early!! Just in time for October 1st and the kick off of our favorite month! 
So SO happy for you!! And again - it was my pleasure! *


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i am SOOO loving the Villafane arms. I think I'm gonna go get another set tomorrow...I let the kids use the others on their pumpkins tonight and now i want a pair all to myself. I am pathetic.


----------



## 22606

frogkid11 said:


> I have already put them together and totally love them !!!


Pictures of the Lady in Black, [email protected] you!! Pleeease...


----------



## hippieman556

nice pictures


----------



## frogkid11

Garthgoyle said:


> Pictures of the Lady in Black, [email protected] you!! Pleeease...


Sorry Garthgoyle - here they are. She looks such much better in person and is a huge improvement on the GR ladies of years past - the dress is phenominal. Let me know if you want any additional photos.


----------



## hallorenescene

frogkid, I absolutely love the look of my gitana. I think she looks every bit the part of a gypsy. I told my grandson we can always put her in a box. but I think her outfit is so pretty, why would you want to hide it. I like her phrases too. I can't remember what they are off hand, but I remember I liked them. and I am all for changing up props. my zombie was a ghost cowboy singer one year. another zombie was a bartender. fun what you can do with props. oh, the lady in black is so pretty. I think all the props I have gotten from gr are all prettier in person. 
oh, garth, you lucky duck. you got the spider lady. she looks awesome. so very pretty, and yet, creepy. do you feel the spider lady is prettier than posted?
if you go back Susie, I would take the stone lady, if she is still there.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hey, RCIAG, have you checked your order status today on the Villafan pumpkins? Mine now is pushed out to 10/10. Gee half wondering if it will ever ship or if it does will it be received before Halloween.


----------



## 22606

frogkid11 said:


> Sorry Garthgoyle - here they are. She looks such much better in person and is a huge improvement on the GR ladies of years past - the dress is phenominal. Let me know if you want any additional photos.


Thank you for taking the time, frogkid. She looks excellent. If she makes it to discount near Halloween, I am _definitely_ grabbing one.



hallorenescene said:


> oh, garth, you lucky duck. you got the spider lady. she looks awesome. so very pretty, and yet, creepy. do you feel the spider lady is prettier than posted?


Thanks, hallo. Part of why I like her is the fact that she is _not_ as pretty as some of the others, looking more foreboding than anything else. That quick snap of mine likely does not do her justice, anyhow


----------



## hallorenescene

sorry garth, but I think she is pretty


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I like her silky hair and while I didn't initially know how I felt about her eyes with the dripping blood I have come to like it alot. Love her beautifully shaped dress too. For me that has been the biggest improvement to her from the props from last year. And she looks fantastic in a mourning bonnet. Yep her and Helsa at the graveyard.


----------



## Aquarius

I just got an email this morning that Grandin Road is offering free shipping on EVERYTHING (every product large and small even truck deliveries).


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

The efforts of my husband to eliminate paper in our house have taken a downturn. My re-established delivery of catalogues from GrandinRoad and Frontgate arrived yesterday! Hope my emails kick in finally as well. It really has been an effort once they've taken you off the mailing list for some reason. Hubby knows there are certain catalogs not to cancel and said he knew not to kill King Arthurs Catalog, SurLaTable but didn't think Grandinroad/Frontgate were among those. The GrandinRoad boxes I'm storing props in should have been a big clue...but maybe he had ulterior motives although he says not! With Halloween getting closer I'm counting on getting the emails to keep track of the sales although the Forum does a good job passing the info on.


----------



## RCIAG

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Hey, RCIAG, have you checked your order status today on the Villafan pumpkins? Mine now is pushed out to 10/10. Gee half wondering if it will ever ship or if it does will it be received before Halloween.


I haven't checked today but we're running the same on our dates so I'm guessing mine says the same. If it does actually ship on 10/10 we'll get it by Halloween. If it moves again I'd guess we won't get it by Halloween. I'm just glad it's not a make or break piece.


----------



## Serpentia

frogkid11 said:


> Sorry Garthgoyle - here they are. She looks such much better in person and is a huge improvement on the GR ladies of years past - the dress is phenominal. Let me know if you want any additional photos.
> 
> View attachment 174392
> View attachment 174393


Oh my. Now I am thinking THAT is the one I should have bought. 

Took delivery a couple of days ago re Helsa. I bought Helsa instead of the Lady because I thought she would go with Vicky better. I really like Helsa, she has several improvements over my Vicky that are much appreciated, such as: She has shoulders! Actual shoulders! And her arms can actually be shaped to look like arms! When you turn her eyes on, they stay on [phasing on and off]. Eyes are not sound-activated, yay! Her facepaint is also better than Vicky's.

Cons: yep..... she needs a wig. [sigh] Which she will get. I don't like her costume as well as Vicky's, she will get some customization. AND a manicure. The seams on her hands will get sanded down, and here comes a manicure. She also needs jewelry and I am mentally digging through my stash.... I delight in these sorts of little upgrades, will post pix when done. Right now she looks like everyone else's Helsa. 

Vicky is sorta giving her the side-eye, I sense sibling rivalry. lol


----------



## Minshe

HallowSusieBoo--I just have to tell you that I think your are nicest, sweetest person to be so generous in sharing your finds at the Grandin Road Outlet with other forum members!


----------



## LurkerNDdark

My Helsa arrived today! And she's missing the bottom connector for the stand.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

RCIAG said:


> I haven't checked today but we're running the same on our dates so I'm guessing mine says the same. If it does actually ship on 10/10 we'll get it by Halloween. If it moves again I'd guess we won't get it by Halloween. I'm just glad it's not a make or break piece.


well, frankly, i am getting HIGHLY pissed. THIs was to go over my front door. I don't know what Villafane makes of all this but it certainly doesn't help THEM for their manufacturer being so unreliable. I am MAD.


----------



## ironmaiden

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I doubt UPS would agree to a cut in their fees just because GR has a sale on something. The item weighs the same regardless and takes up the same box space in their trucks. As it is, I do think that GR has pretty good rates with UPS (where you get tracking, insurance and all). I've purchased some of the larger boxed props from them and thought the cost was very reasonable. I know if I shipped on my own or bought from some other stores it would be more. I don't expect GR to give away the store and they do offer free shipping on occasion.




Ninety dollars for a metal pole draped with three dollars worth of cloth?
Considering their cost vs what they charge for the Chinese quality "stuff" they sell GR is certainly clearing a healthy profit regardless of sales or free shipping deals


----------



## Mad Mad Mark

looking forward to after Halloween sale! Can't justify spending the FULL price to Herself....but a good deep discount for a prop for next year?.....aaaah yes!


----------



## JLWII2000

I'm mad I missed the 50% off sale dangit. Well maybe after Halloween.... :/ I might spend all my cash in Spirit though.


----------



## hallorenescene

I hope they have as good of sales as they had last year. then I can afford a few I like


----------



## JLWII2000

I checked and they are loaded up on the headless horseman. They have over 50 in stock. I hope they include that on the 50% after Halloween sale. I would consider it very hard. It would be very tempting


----------



## Mario Speedwagon

Anyone actually own or have photos of the physical Haunting Vintage Bride Figure? I want to see if it looks too cheap. I can't quite tell from the stock photo. I'd love to use it in a Haunted Mansion themed room, however I'm not sure how the pole/leg equivalent looks while in the standing position. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

JLWII2000 said:


> I checked and they are loaded up on the headless horseman. They have over 50 in stock. I hope they include that on the 50% after Halloween sale. I would consider it very hard. It would be very tempting


Don't know. I doubt that GR would ever put the Headless Horseman on clearance. After all, he's their signature piece of Halloween decor.

As I understand it, for the several years that he was unavailable, he was one of their most-requested Halloween items. (Thought I had read that somewhere?)


----------



## Serpentia

ironmaiden said:


> Ninety dollars for a metal pole draped with three dollars worth of cloth?
> Considering their cost vs what they charge for the Chinese quality "stuff" they sell GR is certainly clearing a healthy profit regardless of sales or free shipping deals


There is no doubt that what you say is true. Absolutely, the life-size figures in particular are way overpriced. And shipping is not exactly cheap. 

And yet, I cant find anything like them anywhere else, and they're a lot of fun to customize. Even as I feel annoyed at their price, its kind of worth it to me to NOT have to hunt down the materials and try to do it myself. 

I think I COULD make something really similar. But ugh, the work involved in such a project just makes me shell out the cash instead. Not to mention the gas I would use and the sheer time, driving around collecting supplies. 

If we get another 50% off sale I might try for the Lady or the Spider Lady. God, I'm hopeless.


----------



## JLWII2000

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> Don't know. I doubt that GR would ever put the Headless Horseman on clearance. After all, he's their signature piece of Halloween decor.
> 
> As I understand it, for the several years that he was unavailable, he was one of their most-requested Halloween items. (Thought I had read that somewhere?)


Well wasn't there just a 50% off sale last week or so where he was included? Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

JLWII2000 said:


> Well wasn't there just a 50% off sale last week or so where he was included? Maybe I'm wrong.


GR offered 50% off last week, but only on certain items. I don't think that the HH was included among them. (That's not to say that one couldn't use one of the 20% off, etc. codes that GR releases periodically to purchase him.)


----------



## RCIAG

wickedwillingwench said:


> well, frankly, i am getting HIGHLY pissed. THIs was to go over my front door. I don't know what Villafane makes of all this but it certainly doesn't help THEM for their manufacturer being so unreliable. I am MAD.


GoS has called Villafane, it's further back in this thread I think, they had no idea this was happening. You should let GR AND Villafane know. Like I said, it's not a make or break for me but for someone like you it is which is why you need to let them know if you haven't already. 

If I had one to send I'd send it overnight to ya!

Oh, almost forgot, I got my Spider Lady yesterday. No pics, I only opened her to see if she was there & then went to bed.


----------



## JLWII2000

I'm not sure how Grandin road is doing on shipping times or truthfullness with their products but I have seen several complaints about both this year. Like the tombstones that the height of the stake was included in the specs. When I buy from anyone I don't completely trust (including Grandin Road) I use my American Express card. They f with me and I run to Amex like a toddler that just got his ball taken by a bully. Amex reverses the charges and I'm done with that company. But luckily I haven't had to do that in a long time. I know it still sucks though when you want your item and the company hasn't shipped it and won't refund you. It's quite a pickle.


----------



## ironmaiden

Serpentia said:


> There is no doubt that what you say is true. Absolutely, the life-size figures in particular are way overpriced. And shipping is not exactly cheap.
> 
> And yet, I cant find anything like them anywhere else, and they're a lot of fun to customize. Even as I feel annoyed at their price, its kind of worth it to me to NOT have to hunt down the materials and try to do it myself.
> 
> I think I COULD make something really similar. But ugh, the work involved in such a project just makes me shell out the cash instead. Not to mention the gas I would use and the sheer time, driving around collecting supplies.
> 
> If we get another 50% off sale I might try for the Lady or the Spider Lady. God, I'm hopeless.


I have six of these cheapy pole figures myself, all purchased for 1/2 price or less in combo with the free shipping so i agree with your premise. I will only go for them under those circumstances


----------



## hallorenescene

Mario, I haven't purchased the bride myself, but somewhere on this thread it seams someone made comment to receiving the bride, and sending her back. said there wasn't much to the dress, and they didn't like the plastic mask for a face. you might want to read the comments on the review thread gr posts. hey, anybody here have any comments on the bride?
Susieboo got me the serena from the outlet. I love her. and my daughter and grandson both love her too. thank you Susie. one of her red eyes was pushed in. that's why she was probably returned. my grandson and I were trying to pull the eye back out. we were getting it there. suddenly my grandson said...why are we trying to pull this eye out. look at the eyes, the eye pushed in looks more natural then those protruding out red pupils. he was right. so we carefully and gently pushed the other pupil in. she looks so awesome


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

FYI - Just got another e-mail from GR, advertising 30% off Halloween items. Doesn't look like it's across the board, but rather only on selected items. No code, the product description already reflects the reduced price.

Correction: On closer reading of the e-mail, it states: "Up to 30% Off Halloween"


----------



## Paint It Black

Hallorene, I think it is so great you have your grandson as a "partner in crime."


----------



## Mario Speedwagon

hallorenescene said:


> Mario, I haven't purchased the bride myself, but somewhere on this thread it seams someone made comment to receiving the bride, and sending her back. said there wasn't much to the dress, and they didn't like the plastic mask for a face. you might want to read the comments on the review thread gr posts. hey, anybody here have any comments on the bride?


I've read a similar review on another site though the ones on grandin road seem to all be favorable. I'll think I'll just wait to see if the item eventually goes on sale. 

Speaking of sale, is it likely the lifesize Beetlejuice will go on sale? It's currently at $250 and I'm wondering if that's likely the best price he'll go for. I really want to purchase him and don't know if I should pull the trigger now or wait a few weeks. I don't know if he was featured in their recent 13 hour 50% sale. I typically check this forum every day but the one day I don't grandin road has a quick 50% sale, go figure...


----------



## ironmaiden

Mario, I would call GR customer service and ask how many of the Beetlejuice they have in stock. If there are plenty, and I suspect there are judging from the one review, I personally would wait. That is unless you want to take advantage of the free shipping code HAVEN13. 
Since you cannot stack codes you can get it now for the sale price and save on the shipping which is 10% of the total price on anything over 240.00
They will charge you shipping based on the original price, not the current sale price


----------



## Serpentia

...someone didn't like the plastic masks for faces? What did they think the face would be made of? They used to be made of latex, which is even worse.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Another e-mail from GR today, offering 20% Off All Halloween (including items already reduced), valid through midnight 10/07.

Use code: *XXW96331*

(Damn you, Grandin Road!  Shut up and take my money!  )


----------



## RCIAG

I think I'm done with buying stuff at GR until the after Halloween sales.


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks paint it black, I love doing this with my grandson. my daughter has helped in the past, but the last couple of years, she's been getting into it to. this year, she's die hard. and now my grandson has gotten his new girlfriend started. this year will be so fun.


----------



## RCIAG

I just got an email from Halloween Asylum that the Villafane arms & legs are in so I thought I'd check in with GR to see what was going on with my pumpkin (thinking if HA got their stuff maybe GR did too) & the ship date on my pumpkin is now 10/10.

I ordered the legs from HA.


----------



## RCIAG

Halloween Asylum sent me an email saying my legs have shipped so I'm still hoping that pumpkin ships Thursday.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

RCIAG I've been routinely checking my order status to see if my expected delivery date has moved at all. Still same as yours. There hasn't been a problem as far as I know with arms (CVS's order was probably pretty large and those have been out in the stores for quite sometime. I assume the legs are manufactured the same way so would be surprised if there was a problem with them as a result). The pumpkin face is probably a completely different process with different materials. If it doesn't ship on 10/10 I suspect it will be cancelled this time. Just my gut feeling.

BTW are you using your arms and legs on a real pumpkin or a Funkin?


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Ghost of Spookie said:


> RCIAG I've been routinely checking my order status to see if my expected delivery date has moved at all. Still same as yours. There hasn't been a problem as far as I know with arms (CVS's order was probably pretty large and those have been out in the stores for quite sometime. I assume the legs are manufactured the same way so would be surprised if there was a problem with them as a result). The pumpkin face is probably a completely different process with different materials. If it doesn't ship on 10/10 I suspect it will be cancelled this time. Just my gut feeling.
> 
> BTW are you using your arms and legs on a real pumpkin or a Funkin?


oh, no! I will just cry if I don't get my Hilda...eventually.


----------



## RCIAG

Hmmm....real or fake....I might go real (which I usually don't do) so I can leave it out for the squirrels to eat.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Do you think the squirrels will stop at the pumpkin?


----------



## RCIAG

Yeah. Plus the neighbors feed them peanuts & the other neighbors put out seed on the ground so I'm not too worried about them. I kinda don't mind. I just wish we could get them to eat stink bugs too.


----------



## icemanfred

Thanks for posting . I thought I signed up to be notified. Didn't see an e mail.

I noticed HA doesn't list the stem anymore.
Too bad . I really like that.




RCIAG said:


> Halloween Asylum sent me an email saying my legs have shipped so I'm still hoping that pumpkin ships Thursday.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

*50% off Grandin Road 6 hours only today!*

only on certain items but i just got a heck of a deal

code:

XXW13478.

LINK to sale items:

http://www.grandinroad.com/style-br...inaleoutlet_nearlygone cat1:grandfinaleoutlet




icemanfred said:


> Thanks for posting . I thought I signed up to be notified. Didn't see an e mail.
> 
> I noticed HA doesn't list the stem anymore.
> Too bad . I really like that.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

I picked up the haunted bride, flaming pumpkin, 2 sets of black taper candles, and the headless boy with shipping for $137.50 now that's a deal!

I wanted Hagatha, but she is not part of this sale. 



wednesdayaddams said:


> only on certain items but i just got a heck of a deal
> 
> code:
> 
> XXW13478.
> 
> LINK to sale items:
> 
> http://www.grandinroad.com/style-br...inaleoutlet_nearlygone cat1:grandfinaleoutlet


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Just ordered the Jack O' Lantern Jamboree and Tricks and Treats DVDs.


----------



## Jottle

wednesdayaddams said:


> I picked up the haunted bride, flaming pumpkin, 2 sets of black taper candles, and the headless boy with shipping for $137.50 now that's a deal!
> 
> I wanted Hagatha, but she is not part of this sale.


Signed up for their email list to get free shipping as well, but for some reason I can't get the free shipping to automatically apply in addition to the 50% off code. Anyone know how to make it work? I cleared my cookies and everything to no avail.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

they typically only let you use one code per order and the sale today counts as one code. so you have to pick free shipping or 50% off. i don't know of any other way around it. 



Jottle said:


> Signed up for their email list to get free shipping as well, but for some reason I can't get the free shipping to automatically apply in addition to the 50% off code. Anyone know how to make it work? I cleared my cookies and everything to no avail.


----------



## RCIAG

Yeah I don't think you can do both. You could call them, it can't hurt to ask. And here I said I was done with GR!! Sonny & Scare may have to be mine!!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

The only way to get percentage off plus free shipping is when GR specifically offers that deal.


----------



## screamqueen2012

been waiting for this special...got that dancing couple and the Victorian headless adult....finally.....they ran this last year early on all items..glad I checked my spam folder in time to hit it...


----------



## Jottle

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> The only way to get percentage off plus free shipping is when GR specifically offers that deal.


Ah well. Was worth a shot. I swear I've signed up for their email list with about 5 or 6 different emails each year in order to use their free shipping offer. And I have yet to use it successfully even once  Anyways, I picked up the atmosfearfx creepy crawlies 2 dvd for $14.50 before ripoff $8 shipping. Pretty good deal. $22 makes it about half off the regular price. Hard to beat.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

wednesdayaddams said:


> only on certain items but i just got a heck of a deal
> 
> code:
> 
> XXW13478.
> 
> LINK to sale items:
> 
> http://www.grandinroad.com/style-br...inaleoutlet_nearlygone cat1:grandfinaleoutlet



Thanks WednesdayAdams! I too am one of those who stopped getting catalogs and emails, and while the catalogs have started being delivered again (got a GR yesterday in fact), I still have yet to start receiving my emails from them other than confirmations of orders although being assured those should start up as well. So your post was much appreciated!

I thought long and hard about what if anything I was going to buy aside from a LIB, not in this sale, and decided to pick up two of the Animated Flying Bats (down to 14.50 each with 50% off code) and a Set of the Three Stone Faces (19.50 with code). I already bought one of the bats and this guy is huge, almost the width of our king size bed, so you need to have a lot of room to display. He's pretty cool although I have my doubts as to how long the flapping mechanism being plastic will work. At this price though even if he ends up being static I thought he was worth having a few backups. Even if his wings were to stop working, the voice-activated soundtrack of the bats makes it worth it as well. I really do like him. I was thinking maybe these could be hung on tall shepherds hooks in the yard or something like that.

The Set of Stone Faces I passed over before, but since the sale focused my attention on them, I looked at them again and was taken back to a cable special I saw on the Knights Templar when they showed the Temple Church in London and showed the stone effigies. I immediately thought of using the stone faces on top of a stone coffin and adding a partial body to them and other accessories like cloth and sword and shield and monster mud them. For about $20 on sale for 3 faces I thought that was a pretty good return on 3 props that I think could end up looking really cool. Should be able to do this on a foam panel and store upright on my garage walls without taking too much space. Hope to make the base as a "take apart" coffin so storage would basically be flat pieces as well.

Here's the link to the Set of Faces although it will probably only work while the sale is in effect: http://www.grandinroad.com/set-of-three-stone-faces/style-break/halloween-savings/549867

Here by the way is a YouTube video of the Knights Templar in the Temple Church if you've never seen anything on them:







BTW since I never received the email, when is the sale actually over? Really glad I logged on this morning and clicked on this thread.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Ghost of Spookie said:


> BTW since I never received the email, when is the sale actually over? Really glad I logged on this morning and clicked on this thread.


According to the e-mail, it's a special six-hour sale, ending at 6:00 PM Eastern time tonight.


----------



## Paint It Black

GOS, those Knights Templar props sound like they could be awesome!!! Glad you always describe how you intend to use your buys. It really gives us some great ideas too.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

BTW the Wilting Roses while at reg. price are part of the 50% off sale, so $17 on this sale (enter code at checkout). I bought them earlier and they are pretty cool. Going to use in my haunted hotel set up. Other places have these in stock but near the regular price. Good deal. Cool effect. http://www.grandinroad.com/wilting-...savings/549801?categoryId=70167&fromCart=true


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Regarding a monster mudded templar effigy I wonder if I could use a knit over-the-head ski mask and modify it for a cut out face instead of just the typical open eyes and mouth design (probably have to sew a backing to it before cutting?) and have it look like chainmail when mudded?


----------



## Paint It Black

Well, I have never worked with monster mud, but it does sound like it could work out, GOS. I would like to follow your progress if you do this project.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I wonder when the stuff we ordered on this sale will arrive? Didn't notice a ship date on anything although both items were listed in stock. I'd assume they will arrive by Halloween. 

Paint, as for the templars not sure when I will plan for another castle scene. Did one two years ago but still have all the scenery, accessories snd props. I will definitely take photos when I do though. Right now I'm trying to work around not having a work area available or many of my tools at hand in order to construct the elevator doors and hotel sign I want to do for my Haunted hotel. Everything was packed away in a "full" garage during our ongoing landscape project and hubby will have a fit if I rebuy any tools for my halloween project. Next year should be more project oriented. I've always wanted to do Terra's Beloved project and maybe this will be my take on something like it. I found some wonderful full-size detailed swords at 99 Cent Only Store that will be perfect for this.


----------



## GamblinFool

I called on my order today
I was told I stock orders will arrive 5-7 business days


----------



## ironmaiden

BTW folks, I just got a price adjustment from GR on the BEWARE bags I purchased last week. They were $99.00 on sale last week but just went to $49.50. 
I called customer service (they really are top notch) and they just credited my card $49.50. 

WHOO HOO !!!!

So if any of you fine folks purchased one of these items now on sale within the last 30 days call CS and take advantage of their price protection


And that one rather lousy review on those BEWARE bags, well the writer hadnt a clue. They are almost exactly like the highly rated "ENTER IF YOU DARE" set but IMHO even nicer. They are large, durable and anchor well into the ground. I couldnt be happier, especially at this price


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks for in-stock shipping info GamblinFool.

And Ironmaiden that's kind of what I've been accustomed to from Customer Service there. The price adjustment info may help some people out here.


----------



## kittyvibe

Hallow, my moms looking for the haunted clock, see any of those for less than $49.50 and working?


----------



## RCIAG

Well, so far my shipping date for the Villafane pumpkin is still tomorrow.


----------



## ironmaiden

Just took these photos of the "BEWARE" bags. The fact they are black actually makes the orange letters stand out quite dramatically as opposed to the "ENTER IF YOU DARE" style. To be honest I wasnt expecting to like them as much as I do (and that isnt only the price adjustment talking  )


----------



## dippedstix

I just got the scary spider lady today! She's awesome!!


----------



## frogkid11

Does anyone currently own and have displayed the vintage bride figure? I really want to hear from someone on the forum if they feel she is a good investment. I missed her today at 1/2 off but I have a feeling she will either be on sale again or available after the holiday.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

I ordered her today and live just one state over from GR so I am hoping to have her by next week. (fingers crossed)! I will post a photo of her then. I have purchased 5 other life size props from them before so I can let you know if she is similar to the other ones or better/worse. The reviews on her seem pretty good though on their site. 

They had a 50% off sale last week too but I don't recall her being on it. If she was on it today, I would think she'll be back on sale again soon, and many times they will have another sale and you will get delivery before Halloween, too! Best of luck.




frogkid11 said:


> Does anyone currently own and have displayed the vintage bride figure? I really want to hear from someone on the forum if they feel she is a good investment. I missed her today at 1/2 off but I have a feeling she will either be on sale again or available after the holiday.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

RCIAG said:


> Well, so far my shipping date for the Villafane pumpkin is still tomorrow.



Just checked after midnight and I think the Villafane face was suppose to be shipping 10/10, mine's now showing 10/11 as of early a.m. on 10/10.


----------



## Mario Speedwagon

ironmaiden said:


> BTW folks, I just got a price adjustment from GR on the BEWARE bags I purchased last week. They were $99.00 on sale last week but just went to $49.50.
> I called customer service (they really are top notch) and they just credited my card $49.50.
> 
> WHOO HOO !!!!
> 
> So if any of you fine folks purchased one of these items now on sale within the last 30 days call CS and take advantage of their price protection
> 
> 
> And that one rather lousy review on those BEWARE bags, well the writer hadnt a clue. They are almost exactly like the highly rated "ENTER IF YOU DARE" set but IMHO even nicer. They are large, durable and anchor well into the ground. I couldnt be happier, especially at this price


I wish that I could "love" this post. Over the weekend I jumped the gun on Beetlejuice during the 20% off sale. I ended up paying $224. 3 days later they have the 50% sale again after just having it two weeks ago. I never thought they would have it again so soon. I thought I was just out of luck until I read your post. I called GR customer service and got $75 credited back to my card. 

Thank you so much for taking the time to post this extremely useful information!


----------



## RCIAG

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Just checked after midnight and I think the Villafane face was suppose to be shipping 10/10, mine's now showing 10/11 as of early a.m. on 10/10.


ACK! Same here, 10/11.

You know, at this point I say we start a pool, pick a date & place your bet!! When will we get our pumpkins?!?! I say.....November 4. I can't even be mad at GR about it. But it would be nice if they gave us some $$$ off the thing or gave us free shipping on it or something since it's looking like it won't get here by Halloween. Yes, that's still a few weeks away, but we ordered this thing July 31 so I have no faith that we'll get it in time.

I got my big stuff, my vine legs should be in soon from HA, now i just need to find the right real pumpkin. 

If anyone hasn't gotten their big stuff, call them & let them know.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

ironmaiden I would love to see your yard in the daylight too. I am trying to load your 2012 pics right now but having trouble. LOOKING GREAT this year so far!



ironmaiden said:


> Just took these photos of the "BEWARE" bags. The fact they are black actually makes the orange letters stand out quite dramatically as opposed to the "ENTER IF YOU DARE" style. To be honest I wasnt expecting to like them as much as I do (and that isnt only the price adjustment talking  )
> 
> 
> View attachment 177640
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 177641


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Mario Speedwagon said:


> I wish that I could "love" this post. Over the weekend I jumped the gun on Beetlejuice during the 20% off sale. I ended up paying $224. 3 days later they have the 50% sale again after just having it two weeks ago. I never thought they would have it again so soon. I thought I was just out of luck until I read your post. I called GR customer service and got $75 credited back to my card.
> 
> Thank you so much for taking the time to post this extremely useful information!



Mario Speedwagon, first off welcome to HF. Thanks for coming out of the shadows, joining HF, and posting your experience on how being here helped you. It's really one of the purposes of this forum, be it an exchange of how-to, where to find or just "great job!". 

Many times people post info never knowing if anyone was able to take advantage of it. It's really nice of you, especially as a newbie, to let the original poster know. Hope to see you around!


----------



## ironmaiden

Thank you Mario, I am so glad you were able to take advantage of the price protection, and indeed, thanks for letting me know. You made my day


----------



## ironmaiden

wednesday, will get those new photos taken as soon as I can. I dont do much by way of daytime stuff cos I have a real pesky neighbor across the street who is always home and on the lookout to walk over and talk. Or I should say talk about herself and grand kids etc She's also a nosebag, will ask intrusive questions when she wants info. 
The woman even has hubby ducking and running. And she looks just like Tweety Bird (big head on top, super short yellow hair, teeny mouth) Where's that dang cat when you need him LOL


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Just got my notice from GrandinRoad that yesterday's order for the bats and set of 3 faces (not the Villafane pumpkin face) have shipped. Imagine those that also ordered during yesterday's sale will receive a similar message in their email today. Looks like stuff will arrive before Halloween. Yeah! Now for the pumpkin face....

.....well the Villafane pumpkin face is now rescheduled to 10/14.....


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Just got another e-mail from GR. For the next four days, they're offering 20% Off plus Free Shipping on all Halloween items.

Use code: *XXW17056*, valid through 10/14, midnight Eastern time.


----------



## GamblinFool

Got my notice...

Purchased:
Wednesday, 10/09/2013

Last Location:
Departed - Sharonville, OH, United States, Friday, 10/11/2013

Scheduled Delivery:
Monday, 10/14/2013, By End of Day


----------



## dawnski

I saw today that GR is having 20% off plus free shipping with the code XXW17056 thru 10/14. My question is, should I pick up some of their animated figures at this price or try to hold off for a 50% sale? Does anyone know when that is?


----------



## Pumpkin5

Not sure but I would sure hold out for it. They are probably going to show a 50% off soon...I love Grandinroad, but their props can be over priced. That being said, most are good quality.


----------



## Jezebel82

First of all I have to say a big thank you to this thread!!! I had never heard of Grandin Road before this year, oh wow have I been missing out. I talked about it so much that my husband took the hint and got me a GR gift card for my bday this week  I should have my animated busts in a few days. 

For those holding out... I originally ordered with 20% off but got the email for 20% off plus free shipping this morning. I called GR and they refunded my shipping with no hassles whatsoever. Their price protection policy is good for 30 days after the date of purchase. I don't know how quickly items sell out but that might be something to consider. I had originally wanted the spell speaking witch but it looks like she is gone now.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

dawnski said:


> I saw today that GR is having 20% off plus free shipping with the code XXW17056 thru 10/14. My question is, should I pick up some of their animated figures at this price or try to hold off for a 50% sale? Does anyone know when that is?



You should be able to place items in your cart and calculate cost, discounted cost, normal shipping charges, free shipping and then see how that would compare to a 50% off sale with shipping. Depending on what you are ordering it may or may not pay to wait for a 50% off with reg. shipping offer. Also do you want things for use by halloween? 

I just ordered a few props during a 50% off sale and that was 50% off on certain items. A similiar 50% off sale occurred a few weeks ago but also on only certain items. Really impossible to say what will be included on a 50% off sale next time. I understand people hope to get the best deal possible but also have to caution on items either selling out or not going on 50% off. People who hoped to pick up the skeleton dog for example got shut out of it this year early on when it sold out and was gone. 

Last year they had a good sale right before halloween and things I bought during that didn't arrive until after halloween. In the months after halloween, mdse will continue to periodically go on sale in the regular Halloween Haven area and then some items will go to the Outlet area where items will go on sale there periodically. At some point there will be certain items that will go on sale in very limited quantities and then be gone. Some people got lucky last year and were able to pick up Serena for example, but she made a very brief appearance (like maybe listed for a few hours for discounted sale and then gone). If you want to monitor their site on a regular basis every few hours like that you probably could get some better deals. While members here were pretty good to post about certain items going up for sale, many people wanting those items logged in too late to the site to get them.


----------



## Jottle

Jezebel82 said:


> First of all I have to say a big thank you to this thread!!! I had never heard of Grandin Road before this year, oh wow have I been missing out. I talked about it so much that my husband took the hint and got me a GR gift card for my bday this week  I should have my animated busts in a few days.
> 
> For those holding out... I originally ordered with 20% off but got the email for 20% off plus free shipping this morning. I called GR and they refunded my shipping with no hassles whatsoever. Their price protection policy is good for 30 days after the date of purchase. I don't know how quickly items sell out but that might be something to consider. I had originally wanted the spell speaking witch but it looks like she is gone now.


That is good to hear, but makes me sad because they just denied me that very same thing (more or less). I bought a atmosfearfx dvd from them just yesterday with a 50% off coupon, and today they released the 20% off with free shipping, but the CS agent refused to give me the free shipping. It's kind of ridiculous that they won't do it. And of course, I can't just return the item and repurchase at the lower price because they charge a $8.95 return fee. What did you say to the CS agent to get them to honor the promotion?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I think if stuff is at 20% off they have room to do that. When something is bought at 50% off I don't think they have any room and the shipping is a hard cost for them. I wouldn't expect any company to basically give away the store, they have employees to pay.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

oh, i am so pissed. Checked my order for the Hilda Villafane face and guess what...yeah...now the shipping date is 10/14. this is beyond ridiculous. 

if i was ray villafane, i would be livid that the manufacturer is making me look bad.


i called and they PROMISED mine will go out Monday with a 3-7 business day delivery. Great...just in time for christmas.

Color me not amused.


----------



## LittleBlueBMW

Had a good run with my stones from them but this year, trying to get them into the ground, two of them broke. Working on fixing the worst one with great stuff and converting it to no staking needed.


----------



## Jottle

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I think if stuff is at 20% off they have room to do that. When something is bought at 50% off I don't think they have any room and the shipping is a hard cost for them. I wouldn't expect any company to basically give away the store, they have employees to pay.


I called back and the CS agent had no problem adjusting my order total to reflect today's 20% off price + free shipping. The dvd was $14.50 + $8.00 shipping on my original order, and now it's $16.50 total with free shipping. Given that they're marking up the shipping on a single DVD by at least $4.50, they're probably making a bit of profit on this exchange still.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

Agreed Grand in Road's prices are ASTRONOMICAL this year my friends!


----------



## hallorenescene

missed the other sales. hope to catch the next one.


----------



## ironmaiden

wednesday asked for a day time photo of the BEWARE luminaries so i managed to take a few after my nosy Tweety look-alike neighbor left her house


----------



## Jezebel82

Jottle said:


> That is good to hear, but makes me sad because they just denied me that very same thing (more or less). I bought a atmosfearfx dvd from them just yesterday with a 50% off coupon, and today they released the 20% off with free shipping, but the CS agent refused to give me the free shipping. It's kind of ridiculous that they won't do it. And of course, I can't just return the item and repurchase at the lower price because they charge a $8.95 return fee. What did you say to the CS agent to get them to honor the promotion?


Hmm. I said that I read their price protection policy and asked if that applied to my purchase. I had purchased the animated busts two days ago at 20%off. At first she said something about not being able to change the discount but could possibly do something about shipping which didn't make sense to me since the discount was the same. She had a bit of a back and forth with herself so it sounded like she was going through different screens to see if it could be done. She then asked for my order number and the coupon code and how I got it. I said I got it in my email this morning. She talked to herself a little more and then said ok we will be sending this out to billing to refund your shipping costs of $17. I would try again with a different agent and specifically mention their price protection policy. Good luck


----------



## im the goddess

Last night I picked up the dueling banjo skeleton ant 20% plus free shipping. That made them 159.99. I loved them last year, and had hoped they would be marked down on clearance, but I never saw them marked down. I hope they weren't 50% off the other day.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I added the AtmosFearFx DVD--Creepy Crawly 2, to my GR purchases this year with the 20% off and free shipping offer. BTW before adding the code for free shipping my UPS standard delivery charge was only $5 so not sure why a previous poster's was mentioned as being so much more. 

At around 15 bucks for the DVDs I was tempted by the singing pumpkins and the monsters one too but had to think long and hard about how I would use them. Right now they just don't fit into my near term haunt plans. Each year the DVD projection stuff gets better too. Their DVDs have some really nice features to them and I know peole here have been happy with their products. If you are considering doing a projection effect and don't have media yet, take a look at their website and check out the 3 DVDs GR has for sale now. They all retail for basically $40 and GR has them marked down to $30 and with the additional 20% and Free Shipping it is a really good price. http://atmosfearfx.com/


----------



## Jottle

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I added the AtmosFearFx DVD--Creepy Crawly 2, to my GR purchases this year with the 20% off and free shipping offer. BTW before adding the code for free shipping my UPS standard delivery charge was only $5 so not sure why a previous poster's was mentioned as being so much more.
> 
> At around 15 bucks for the DVDs I was tempted by the singing pumpkins and the monsters one too but had to think long and hard about how I would use them. Right now they just don't fit into my near term haunt plans. Each year the DVD projection stuff gets better too. Their DVDs have some really nice features to them and I know peole here have been happy with their products. If you are considering doing a projection effect and don't have media yet, take a look at their website and check out the 3 DVDs GR has for sale now. They all retail for basically $40 and GR has them marked down to $30 and with the additional 20% and Free Shipping it is a really good price. http://atmosfearfx.com/


It turns out that Grandin Road is super sneaky with their shipping. They calculate the shipping cost based on the cost of the item. But even when you apply a coupon, they still calculate the shipping rate on the ORIGINAL cost. So when I bought the atmosfearfx dvd is was $29.00 (so $8 calculated shipping) even after I used a 50% off coupon making it ~$15. Now they've lowered the msrp of the dvd's to $15.00. So even with a % off coupon, they're charging less for shipping because the "original price" before %off sale is lower than when I purchased it. This is a somewhat shady way of doing shipping if you ask me.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

_Super sneaky? really??_ Lots of companies base their shipping cost on the dollar amount of the products shipped, instead of weighing it, figuring in zones and box sizes. GrandinRoad is by no means alone in this approach. It simplifies billing for them and their customers know up front what the shipping will be for them without waiting to get it calculated when multiple items are included in a shipment. It also means customers in one part of the country from the store's warehouse will pay the same for the product with shipping than someone who lives down the street from it. So in that vein as a buyer you aren't at a disadvantage shopping at some place that is across the country. Sometimes the store loses out on it and sometimes not. Same goes for the shopper. They have a table explaining what each dollar range will cost in shipping. The chart is on the website and in their catalogs. Nothing sneaky about it. Very upfront and above board. Companies also have to account for markdowns on their books and need to adjust shipping costs based on new pricing. Sales prices don't mean the cost of the product has been lowered, just that you are getting a discount for a limited period of time by buying at that time. There are accounting rules that need to get followed. 

I've noticed that some people seem very quick to assume companies are trying to rip them off somehow. I don't see these folks complaining they got Helsa or other props when they went to the outlet and were marked at 50% off for example for only $8 shipping. The onus is on the shopper to know what they are paying for and be happy with the purchase amount before clicking the buy button. If one doesn't like how a company does their pricing and operates their business, they should just shop elsewhere. 

There are shady companies out there that will gladly take your money and either not send you a product or if one comes damaged they won't stand by it and replace or credit you for it. Chances are it was caused by the manufacturer or damaged in shipping not the fault of the company; but good companies will still stand by the products they sell and attempt to make you happy. GrandinRoad IMO is one of those good companies and really doesn't deserve to be called out as sneaky and underhanded.

Oh and BTW for any newbies to GrandinRoad reading all this thread for the first time, they are not a company where you do an online order, and are forced to provide all your personal and credit card information to them before you get to find out what your total with shipping and taxes will be. All up front disclosure before you click "Buy".


----------



## Hilda

The USPS wanted $36 to ship a relatively small package across the country last week. Yet I got a lifesize animated witch, two 5 foot skellies and 2 giant vampire bats (four boxes) shipped to me from GR for about half of that. Thus, I am not complaining about their shipping. LOL


----------



## wednesdayaddams

thanks ironmaiden! i LOVE them. keep the pics coming I want to see your whole haunt! 



ironmaiden said:


> wednesday asked for a day time photo of the BEWARE luminaries so i managed to take a few after my nosy Tweety look-alike neighbor left her house
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 178221


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Villafane pumpkin ship date according to order status this a.m. has been moved out 1 day more to Tuesday, 10/15. OK.


----------



## RCIAG

**lesigh** at the new shipping date. If they can't ship it standard shipping by the 28th or overnight shipping (which we shouldn't have to pay for at this point) closer to Halloween we'll never have it for the holiday. I also think if they can't get it to us by Halloween there should be SOME sort of discount. Free shipping, some amount of money off, just something. 

I mean, personally, I'll just use it next year, I still want the thing regardless of the date, but I hope they don't sell anything else from the people that are making it this year, Wolfe Art. I also hope Villafane can find someone else to produce them because these folks are not doing a bang up job. The stems are sold out everywhere, CVS didn't have very many arms & no legs, I got the legs from Halloween Asylum & I don't think even the Villafane website had many of any of it to sell..

I'm sticking with my pool date of Nov. 4th!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

It might _be_ November, RCIAG. This morning I got an email from GR postponing to 10/16. i really thought it was going to be a cancellation notice though so actually had a sign of relief. Hate to say it but depending upon GR's contract with this manufacturer of the Villafane pumpkin face, if they can't deliver product by a certain date they could just as easily cancel any product deliveries beyond a certain date. After all, if you contract for holiday merchandise, you want to sell it hopefully all by the date of the holiday. Bit harder to unload after the fact especially at retail prices.

On an upbeat note about GR merchandise, I received a change to my delivery of the Bats and Stone face set. Instead of being delivered tomorrow, they are out for delivery today. Perfect! I already posted about the bat when I received my first one. I'll let you guys know what I think of the set of stones faces and post a photo of them.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

I work at a company that ships out products all over the world and I can honestly say, that even in our own state, UPS typically never costs less than $10 to ship to a residential address, and that is for one pound or less.

I got a giant GR package yesterday and I think the shipping was $22.00 and UPS also charges extra for oversize boxes, which mine was. So as someone who ships out things every day at work, I can honestly say that GR isn't making $$ on the shipping and in most cases is probably breaking even or less.





Jottle said:


> It turns out that Grandin Road is super sneaky with their shipping. They calculate the shipping cost based on the cost of the item. But even when you apply a coupon, they still calculate the shipping rate on the ORIGINAL cost. So when I bought the atmosfearfx dvd is was $29.00 (so $8 calculated shipping) even after I used a 50% off coupon making it ~$15. Now they've lowered the msrp of the dvd's to $15.00. So even with a % off coupon, they're charging less for shipping because the "original price" before %off sale is lower than when I purchased it. This is a somewhat shady way of doing shipping if you ask me.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

My package arrived yesterday with Haunted Bride, flaming jack o lantern, candles, and headless boy, however I have been super sick and the box is still in the garage 



Ghost of Spookie said:


> It might _be_ November, RCIAG. This morning I got an email from GR postponing to 10/16. i really thought it was going to be a cancellation notice though so actually had a sign of relief. Hate to say it but depending upon GR's contract with this manufacturer of the Villafane pumpkin face, if they can't deliver product by a certain date they could just as easily cancel any product deliveries beyond a certain date. After all, if you contract for holiday merchandise, you want to sell it hopefully all by the date of the holiday. Bit harder to unload after the fact especially at retail prices.
> 
> On an upbeat note about GR merchandise, I received a change to my delivery of the Bats and Stone face set. Instead of being delivered tomorrow, they are out for delivery today. Perfect! I already posted about the bat when I received my first one. I'll let you guys know what I think of the set of stones faces and post a photo of them.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

wednesdayaddams said:


> My package arrived yesterday with Haunted Bride, flaming jack o lantern, candles, and headless boy, however I have been super sick and the box is still in the garage


Oh I can't wait to see it! Hope you feel better soon


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Opened up my package today and the flaming pumpkin is SPECTACULAR! As someone who has bought the Lowe's flaming pumpkins and been completely underwhelmed, I have to say that the GR one is awesome. Someone else mentioned that it is loud, and I guess you could say you can definitely hear the fan blowing, but boy, it really blows that "flame" and the light is VERY bright. Got it for 1/2 off so basically about $10 more than I paid for the yucky ones from Lowe's.

I also opened my Haunted Bride and she does look different than she does on the GR site. Her face is like "tan" not white or grey as it appears at least on my screen to me. 

She is pretty typical for GR props. Basic stand, same blinking red eyes. She has a lot of tulle but you can see through it somewhat. She is ok. I only paid $49 for her so I am not complaining. I do love her. But I love the flaming jack o lantern much more! 




wednesdayaddams said:


> My package arrived yesterday with Haunted Bride, flaming jack o lantern, candles, and headless boy, however I have been super sick and the box is still in the garage


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

My GR order arrived and I haven't opened the bat box yet but did open up the set of 3 faces. They look just like the picture on the website although who ever packed the set from Seasons USA (the manufacturer) messed up and instead of 3 faces packed a duplicate of one of them. So I ended up not getting the more normal looking face which I wanted for my Templar sarcophagus idea. I called Customer Service and they are handling everything. Issued me a credit, placed another order at the orig sale price I paid, and said I should have it in a few days. Already got my email confirmation. They said I could keep the original order if I wanted, although I'm not sure what I would do with all the faces, but was primarily just glad I didn't have to repackage and schlep the box off to a UPS pickup station. As disappointing as it was to realize I got two of the same face, how they handled it is why I like to shop with GR. They do stand by their products even when it clearly wasn't their packing mistake. 


I'll try to upload a photo or two of my faces. I really like them and they aren't too heavy so if you do hang them don't have to worry about the weight so much.


----------



## ironmaiden

Yes their customer service is top notch, one of the best i have ever dealt with. And it's a pleasure to deal with state-side reps


----------



## wickedwillingwench

everyday i check on my hilda and everyday they push the shipping date off. I am getting so damn mad.


----------



## RCIAG

I stopped checking. I figure I'll either get an email my pumpkin shipped, was canceled or it'll show up.


----------



## hallowmas

we put out our GR grim reaper and he got stolen this is why we only put out our stuff the day of halloween where it can be watched


----------



## wickedwillingwench

oh, hallow...that sucks.


----------



## Chaserbug

Hallowmas you need to get yourself some dummy cams and a trail cam. Works like a charm!


----------



## screamqueen2012

I got in the clock, its awesome, can hang, even better....get you eye level... and I bought the headless dancing couple and the four ft headless vic man...forget he was four feet, hes nice but wouldn't have been at retail price...I got all this 50 off the statics were reduced also before the 50%..the couple..now were 150 from 399.....they were NOT worth 399, they are alittle short imo, dressed well but i'm going to put them on a box to give them alittle more height, they wont take up a lot of room..........I also had already gotten the less expensive headless vic boy, he was well worth what they charged....love what I got but I would not have at retail price at all...these were way too expensive for what they are...i'm doing headless in my dining room.......last room to do..


----------



## wednesdayaddams

scream i bought the boy too but haven't opened him yet .lol 

i like the headless couple but yes, they are very expensive and out of my budget. i have my eye on only one more thing this year, hagatha the witch. much to the dismay of kymmm and hallow. lol. i still think she is great and darn it, if i could get her for less than 75 dollars i would. i think her sales have been poor this year so i am holding tight that she will be MINE some day soon.

glad you like your headless room. you should post a pic!




screamqueen2012 said:


> I got in the clock, its awesome, can hang, even better....get you eye level... and I bought the headless dancing couple and the four ft headless vic man...forget he was four feet, hes nice but wouldn't have been at retail price...I got all this 50 off the statics were reduced also before the 50%..the couple..now were 150 from 399.....they were NOT worth 399, they are alittle short imo, dressed well but i'm going to put them on a box to give them alittle more height, they wont take up a lot of room..........I also had already gotten the less expensive headless vic boy, he was well worth what they charged....love what I got but I would not have at retail price at all...these were way too expensive for what they are...i'm doing headless in my dining room.......last room to do..


----------



## wednesdayaddams

hallowmas that BLOWS



hallowmas said:


> we put out our GR grim reaper and he got stolen this is why we only put out our stuff the day of halloween where it can be watched


----------



## wednesdayaddams

thanks oaklawn! i just canceled my at&T account so no more iphone. so no more pictures. lol. i guess i'll have to take them the "old fashioned way" with a digital camera and then upload them on the computer. wow, i sure am old!





oaklawn Crematory said:


> Oh I can't wait to see it! Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

screamqueen2012 said:


> I got in the clock, its awesome, can hang, even better....get you eye level... and I bought the headless dancing couple and the four ft headless vic man...forget he was four feet, hes nice but wouldn't have been at retail price...I got all this 50 off the statics were reduced also before the 50%..the couple..now were 150 from 399.....they were NOT worth 399, they are alittle short imo, dressed well but i'm going to put them on a box to give them alittle more height, they wont take up a lot of room..........I also had already gotten the less expensive headless vic boy, he was well worth what they charged....love what I got but I would not have at retail price at all...these were way too expensive for what they are...i'm doing headless in my dining room.......last room to do..



If you set them up this year I would love to see a photo of them. I guess if the props had a head they might be 5 feet instead of 4 but I think I would have made them taller too regardless. Either a box or a taller pole if that works seems like a good idea. And if you are posing them to look out your window, the people outside won't see the box anyway.


----------



## Bella LaGhostly

Anyone else still waiting on the skeleton dog? I was given a ship date of 10/14 when I ordered. Just checked order details and it says Status/Tracking - In Stock.

Well, how nice for you that it's in stock, but that tells me precisely SQUAT about when and if I'm actually supposed to receive this thing. Grrrrr.


----------



## ironmaiden

wednesdayaddams said:


> thanks oaklawn! i just canceled my at&T account so no more iphone. so no more pictures. lol. i guess i'll have to take them the "old fashioned way" with a digital camera and then upload them on the computer. wow, i sure am old!


I like the way of the dinosaur, I have no "smartphone" & all my photos are with a camera & camcorder


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Halloween items hitting GR outlet area now*

Heads up -- a number of GR halloween items have made their way to the GR outlet area. The other day there were only a few items there. From past experience though it's always worth checking items in both areas.


Also noticed the website said there was free shipping on Halloween costumes and accessories, saw on main page.


Also note that the Code Chaserbug posted under the SpiderWoman prop thread, XXW41530, works for 25% off on items under the Outlet. Thanks for the heads up. Didn't try using it on anything in the Halloween Haven but it's worth a try regardless. Chaserbug, when does the code expire?


----------



## wednesdayaddams

I ordered my dog way back in like August and rec'd it at least a month ago. it isn't even on the site any more?? If I were you I'd call GR and ask about it!



Bella LaGhostly said:


> Anyone else still waiting on the skeleton dog? I was given a ship date of 10/14 when I ordered. Just checked order details and it says Status/Tracking - In Stock.
> 
> Well, how nice for you that it's in stock, but that tells me precisely SQUAT about when and if I'm actually supposed to receive this thing. Grrrrr.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

GOS the email I rec'd this morning says "2 days only" but the Bone Jett price is good for "today only".

Spider Lady has been $59 for a little while now. I almost bought her but she doesn't really fit in with my other themes. 




Ghost of Spookie said:


> Heads up -- a number of GR halloween items have made their way to the GR outlet area. The other day there were only a few items there. From past experience though it's always worth checking items in both areas.
> 
> 
> Also noticed the website said there was free shipping on Halloween costumes and accessories, saw on main page.
> 
> 
> Also note that the Code Chaserbug posted under the SpiderWoman prop thread, XXW41530, works for 25% off on items under the Outlet. Thanks for the heads up. Didn't try using it on anything in the Halloween Haven but it's worth a try regardless. Chaserbug, when does the code expire?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks WednesdayAddams for the timeframe. I'm not seeing many GR props this year that I don't already have that fit into my haunt themes, but always keep an eye out for them and sometimes the price can sway me and I find a way to modify them! $44.25 for the SpiderLady is a good price. I'll have to go thru the list and decide if there's anything I might still need for this Halloween at a discount before it's too late to ship in time to reach me.

I just clicked on the Halloween Haven page and see that they put Bone Jet there in an ad for today only (49). Seems like they are switching up how they are running their discounts, sometimes on the website on main page, sometimes in Halloween Haven, sometimes in the Outlet, sometimes by email....yikes we need all of us here to keep up with it. Does anyone monitor their Facebook page for Codes?


----------



## wednesdayaddams

last year they had a facebook giveaway if you were one of the first 30 people to respond. they do give out some sale codes and things but i've found the best way is to be on their email list. i have a few different emails and i'm signed up on them all.



Ghost of Spookie said:


> Thanks WednesdayAddams for the timeframe. I'm not seeing many GR props this year that I don't already have that fit into my haunt themes, but always keep an eye out for them and sometimes the price can sway me and I find a way to modify them! $44.25 for the SpiderLady is a good price. I'll have to go thru the list and decide if there's anything I might still need for this Halloween at a discount before it's too late to ship in time to reach me.
> 
> I just clicked on the Halloween Haven page and see that they put Bone Jet there in an ad for today only (49). Seems like they are switching up how they are running their discounts, sometimes on the website on main page, sometimes in Halloween Haven, sometimes in the Outlet, sometimes by email....yikes we need all of us here to keep up with it. Does anyone monitor their Facebook page for Codes?


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

wednesdayaddams said:


> Opened up my package today and the flaming pumpkin is SPECTACULAR! As someone who has bought the Lowe's flaming pumpkins and been completely underwhelmed, I have to say that the GR one is awesome. Someone else mentioned that it is loud, and I guess you could say you can definitely hear the fan blowing, but boy, it really blows that "flame" and the light is VERY bright. Got it for 1/2 off so basically about $10 more than I paid for the yucky ones from Lowe's.
> 
> I also opened my Haunted Bride and she does look different than she does on the GR site. Her face is like "tan" not white or grey as it appears at least on my screen to me.
> 
> She is pretty typical for GR props. Basic stand, same blinking red eyes. She has a lot of tulle but you can see through it somewhat. She is ok. I only paid $49 for her so I am not complaining. I do love her. But I love the flaming jack o lantern much more!


where's the pics?


----------



## Mrs. Barnabas Collins

Got my dog yesterday. Ordered it first of sept. was getting worried. Came ups.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hagatha, the Seductive Swan costume and a Mark Roberts pumpkin fairy are now showing sold out in the GR Outlet. It's started.

i think someone recently mentioned they were hoping Hagatha would be around to get at a better discount.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

lol oaklawn i gotta get my camera out and take some. i'll try to do it tonight so i can upload tomorrow for you 



oaklawn Crematory said:


> where's the pics?


----------



## wednesdayaddams

ARGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG

HOW CAN MY WITCH BE SOLD OUT ALREADY! EVERYONE HATED HER! LOL 

well, I guess now I have to stalk GR for returns. sigh.....thanks for the heads up GOS 



Ghost of Spookie said:


> Hagatha, the Seductive Swan costume and a Mark Roberts pumpkin fairy are now showing sold out in the GR Outlet. It's started.
> 
> i think someone recently mentioned they were hoping Hagatha would be around to get at a better discount.


----------



## screamqueen2012

Ghost of Spookie said:


> If you set them up this year I would love to see a photo of them. I guess if the props had a head they might be 5 feet instead of 4 but I think I would have made them taller too regardless. Either a box or a taller pole if that works seems like a good idea. And if you are posing them to look out your window, the people outside won't see the box anyway.


well after thoughts...being there are two of them they don't take up much space but they are more dainty and smaller scale....that four foot boy, I forgot he was that short and small, hes really for a table scape.....not the floor....i'm ok with the big discount price but they sure were overpriced at retail price.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

awesome! i have mine on my front porch. he's been there for a while now 



Mrs. Barnabas Collins said:


> Got my dog yesterday. Ordered it first of sept. was getting worried. Came ups.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

I put my boy out last night near the kitchen/dining area and set him up. He sure is tiny and I wish I could figure out a way to put my flaming pumpking on him so it would like like he lost his head and he is using that! he scared the bejeesus out of me a few times last night and this morning when i would come around the corner to the kitchen lol. i think i might bring a few props to work and scare the shiz out of the UPS and FEDEX guys 



screamqueen2012 said:


> well after thoughts...being there are two of them they don't take up much space but they are more dainty and smaller scale....that four foot boy, I forgot he was that short and small, hes really for a table scape.....not the floor....i'm ok with the big discount price but they sure were overpriced at retail price.


----------



## screamqueen2012

I got her...shes GREAT!!!!....and a TALL GIRL.... I've been collecting witches for a few years and shes really good, her dress is very long....whooooo hated her???? lol...............she was worth retail or sale price....




Ghost of Spookie said:


> Hagatha, the Seductive Swan costume and a Mark Roberts pumpkin fairy are now showing sold out in the GR Outlet. It's started.
> 
> i think someone recently mentioned they were hoping Hagatha would be around to get at a better discount.


----------



## screamqueen2012

that's very funny Wednesday...that lady and black has been spooking me for over a month...we've had more fun moving her all over the house and pranking with her her.. .


wednesdayaddams said:


> I put my boy out last night near the kitchen/dining area and set him up. He sure is tiny and I wish I could figure out a way to put my flaming pumpking on him so it would like like he lost his head and he is using that! he scared the bejeesus out of me a few times last night and this morning when i would come around the corner to the kitchen lol. i think i might bring a few props to work and scare the shiz out of the UPS and FEDEX guys


----------



## wednesdayaddams

screamqueen now you're just hurting me. lol.

a couple of the girls here made fun of me when i said i wanted her way back when halloween haven debuted in august. i was going to wait and get her on clearance since everyone hated her voice and thought it was too mannish. i thought for sure they would be stuck with loads of hagatha's and i woul dbe able to get her for next to nothing with free shipping. sigh. 

glad you got her though. 



screamqueen2012 said:


> I got her...shes GREAT!!!!....and a TALL GIRL.... I've been collecting witches for a few years and shes really good, her dress is very long....whooooo hated her???? lol...............she was worth retail or sale price....


----------



## wednesdayaddams

here you go oaklawn! i can't get the pic to convey the brightness of the jack o lantern...sorry!



oaklawn Crematory said:


> where's the pics?


----------



## ironmaiden

Hey wednesday, that Hagatha DOES look like Max Klinger's brother, err, sister LOL


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

wednesdayaddams said:


> View attachment 179781
> 
> 
> View attachment 179782
> 
> 
> here you go oaklawn! i can't get the pic to convey the brightness of the jack o lantern...sorry!


Those are cool as hell!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

well ironmaiden, i guess i won't be having any klinger's sibling look-a-like parties at my house! but your post made me laugh. lol. don't such such a hagatha hater! ha ha h ahaaha lol

ironmaiden did you secretly buy hagatha and you're just not telling me? 







ironmaiden said:


> Hey wednesday, that Hagatha DOES look like Max Klinger's brother, err, sister LOL


----------



## wednesdayaddams

thanks oaklawn!



oaklawn Crematory said:


> Those are cool as hell!


----------



## ironmaiden

wednesdayaddams said:


> well ironmaiden, i guess i won't be having any klinger's sibling look-a-like parties at my house! but your post made me laugh. lol. don't such such a hagatha hater! ha ha h ahaaha lol
> 
> ironmaiden did you secretly buy hagatha and you're just not telling me?


Not even if she were 75% off


----------



## wednesdayaddams

me thinks ironmaiden doth protest too much!

:O)





ironmaiden said:


> Not even if she were 75% off


----------



## ironmaiden

And not at 90% either


----------



## wednesdayaddams

"so you're tellin me there's a chance" (dumb & dumber) ha ha ha lol



ironmaiden said:


> And not at 90% either


----------



## ironmaiden

IF they sent it to me by mistake for ABSOLUTELY FREE........
Then I would ship it on over to you


----------



## wednesdayaddams

sweetttttttttttttttttt! it's virtually mine already then! 

you are so thoughtful ironmaiden! 



ironmaiden said:


> IF they sent it to me by mistake for ABSOLUTELY FREE........
> Then I would ship it on over to you


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

OMG when did LIB sell out? She was the only item I hadn't ordered yet I was hoping to pick up at some point.


BTW there's a 40% off all halloween now thru Saturday, 10/19, midnight Eastern time. Details are on the website. Noticed the sale banner when I opened the Halloween Haven page. Code: Trick40


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Ghost of Spookie said:


> OMG when did LIB sell out? She was the only item I hadn't ordered yet I was hoping to pick up at some point.
> 
> 
> BTW there's a 40% off all halloween now thru Saturday, 10/19, midnight Eastern time. Details are on the website. Noticed the sale banner when I opened the Halloween Haven page. Code: Trick40


I see that the original groundbreaker zombie has sold out again this year too.  Serves me right for not ordering him last week, eh? 

Hopefully, GR will continue to offer him again next year. I love his look.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

GOS the LIB hasn't been on the site for a while. I'd say she seemed to disappear at least a week ago if not longer. She was on my list too, and I'm disappointed but I did turn my Helsa into a LIB wanna be with some red acrylic paint from Walmart and a black dress. 

But thanks for the 40% off code. I didn't get my email yet, but I just used it to get the witch candy dish with the opening hat and the hanging witchy witch door hanger. still was 80 with shipping for both, but 40 bucks each total is better than 190 plus shipping originally. i am still upset i didn't get hagatha though 

but i wanted the witch candy dish and had been on the fence about the door hanging witch. almost bought her just today for 49 plus shipping based on her good reviews, so i know i have her.

if anyone sees hagatha back on the GR site please shout out! thank you!



Ghost of Spookie said:


> OMG when did LIB sell out? She was the only item I hadn't ordered yet I was hoping to pick up at some point.
> 
> 
> BTW there's a 40% off all halloween now thru Saturday, 10/19, midnight Eastern time. Details are on the website. Noticed the sale banner when I opened the Halloween Haven page. Code: Trick40


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks WednesdayAddams for the info. I knew LIB was a popular lady there this year so not really surprised she sold out; and she wasn't going to be a must have in a scene this year or would have jumped before now (although she might have looked nice in my hotel). The fact she sold out gives me hope she will be back or maybe pop up in a clearance sale. I'm sure there will be a number of people looking to still pick her up as well. 

Haven't been checking GR website that often this year but will be happy to send you a PM if I see Hagatha pop up. 

I picked up an extra Helsa back in March but don't know if I want to keep her as a twin or modify her. I remember seeing photos of people's modifications of her and just not feeling like looking for outfits snd such. I'm so done shopping right now if you know what I mean. For a change I really do like LIB's outfit a lot just as she was. Serena, who I don't own, also had a pretty nice specialized costume on. Oh well.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

GOS Hagatha came back this morning about 9:30 AM Eastern and I bought her for $83. Once I checked her again once I checked out, she said "sold out". 

I checked for the LIB this morning too and she is not there. So I guess it is just like year's past, if they get a return or find one in the warehouse, it pops up but then it's gone again soon thereafter. 

I am really glad I got Hagatha. I know how jealous IRONMAIDEN will be since she won't admit how much she wants her.  ha ha haahahahaa




Ghost of Spookie said:


> Thanks WednesdayAddams for the info. I knew LIB was a popular lady there this year so not really surprised she sold out; and she wasn't going to be a must have in a scene this year or would have jumped before now (although she might have looked nice in my hotel). The fact she sold out gives me hope she will be back or maybe pop up in a clearance sale. I'm sure there will be a number of people looking to still pick her up as well.
> 
> Haven't been checking GR website that often this year but will be happy to send you a PM if I see Hagatha pop up.
> 
> I picked up an extra Helsa back in March but don't know if I want to keep her as a twin or modify her. I remember seeing photos of people's modifications of her and just not feeling like looking for outfits snd such. I'm so done shopping right now if you know what I mean. For a change I really do like LIB's outfit a lot just as she was. Serena, who I don't own, also had a pretty nice specialized costume on. Oh well.


----------



## ironmaiden

wednesday dont get too excited about Max Klinger, oops, Hagatha just yet. GR has a habit of listing items for sale after they have been sold out and you think you have FINALLY lucked out and snagged your prop until.......

The dreaded cancellation email


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Ironmaiden were you the one that ordered the Sonic Cat Trio like a thousand times and kept getting the cancellation email last year?

I know someone kept getting them about the cats and I know I did get one once last year about the giant bat. I have a good feeling about Hagatha/Max Klinger from MASH and I think she/he and I are going to be sharing a bottle of vino this Halloween. We'll send you a photo of us together! ha ha!





ironmaiden said:


> wednesday dont get too excited about Max Klinger, oops, Hagatha just yet. GR has a habit of listing items for sale after they have been sold out and you think you have FINALLY lucked out and snagged your prop until.......
> 
> The dreaded cancellation email


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Wednesday, congrats on Hagatha!! Yep, looks like they checked inventory and found an extra one or maybe someone cancelled their order or their credit card was maxed out and the order got cancelled. In any event, I'm so happy for you and considering her orig sales price you got her at a good price. She really is more of a prop than Victoria or Helsa and her costuming looks very nice. Please post a photo when she arrives. Are you planning on setting her up this year?

i definitely agree with you that if a prop comes back online now it will be a limited quantity, maybe only one, and then gone just like prior years.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Thanks GOS! If I see LIB I will definitely send you a message. 

I have only been checking GR because of Hagatha so I'm not sure how much I will be stalking them now. 





Ghost of Spookie said:


> Wednesday, congrats on Hagatha!! Yep, looks like they checked inventory and found an extra one or maybe someone cancelled their order or their credit card was maxed out and the order got cancelled. In any event, I'm so happy for you and considering her orig sales price you got her at a good price. She really is more of a prop than Victoria or Helsa and her costuming looks very nice. Please post a photo when she arrives. Are you planning on setting her up this year?
> 
> i definitely agree with you that if a prop comes back online now it will be a limited quantity, maybe only one, and then gone just like prior years.


----------



## ironmaiden

wednesdayaddams said:


> Ironmaiden were you the one that ordered the Sonic Cat Trio like a thousand times and kept getting the cancellation email last year?
> 
> I know someone kept getting them about the cats and I know I did get one once last year about the giant bat. I have a good feeling about Hagatha/Max Klinger from MASH and I think she/he and I are going to be sharing a bottle of vino this Halloween. We'll send you a photo of us together! ha ha!



Yeah, I was the cat lady last year and I did get about a zillion cancellation emails on them. Also happened with the Faceless Specter but I managed to snag that one 1/2 price from Improvements.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Oh, and yes, assuming she arrives in time, she is definitely going out on the porch for Halloween. I LOVE her. 

And another thing, if you listen to the voice on the Witch Candy Holder thing with the hat that flips back, her voice is EXACTLY like Hagatha or as Ironmaiden calls her, "KLINGER" from MASH. Who the heck is doing these women's voices in China? Could it be Vera De Milo (Jim Carrey's masculine woman from In Living Color? LOL)



Ghost of Spookie said:


> Wednesday, congrats on Hagatha!! Yep, looks like they checked inventory and found an extra one or maybe someone cancelled their order or their credit card was maxed out and the order got cancelled. In any event, I'm so happy for you and considering her orig sales price you got her at a good price. She really is more of a prop than Victoria or Helsa and her costuming looks very nice. Please post a photo when she arrives. Are you planning on setting her up this year?
> 
> i definitely agree with you that if a prop comes back online now it will be a limited quantity, maybe only one, and then gone just like prior years.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Did you ever get your cats?



ironmaiden said:


> Yeah, I was the cat lady last year and I did get about a zillion cancellation emails on them. Also happened with the Faceless Specter but I managed to snag that one 1/2 price from Improvements.


----------



## ironmaiden

wednesdayaddams said:


> Did you ever get your cats?



No cats, I MAY get them if they are 1/2 price WITH free shipping otherwise I am too cheap. Well funds are not too plentiful this year if you know what I mean and to be honest i am running out of storage space, I have donated some items to both the Goodwill and my neighbor next door but I am getting overwhelmed by the lack of room. 
Last year I got a nice kitty that looks like one of the GR Sonics from Improvements that was super cheap after halloween so I guess you could say I own 1/3 of the trio and Im happy enough with that


----------



## digbugsgirl

40% off today and tomorrow!!! I was going to wait until after Halloween to get the Dueling Banjo Players at 50% off, but if I can get them BEFORE Halloween for 40% off, I think I might do it.

If it doesn't automatically put the discount in your shopping cart, you can use code XXW29459.


----------



## midnightterror

NOOOOOO!!! The Life-size Spider Lady is sold out, managed to add her to my cart, (I'm at work) got a call from a customer was on the phone for 15min went back to check out and no longer available! Really, really, reallllly wanted her!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

oh no! keep checking a few times a day. i was on GR site last night about 1:30 AM and Hagatha was not there but then this morning sometime before 9 am or so , she popped up. I would think spider lady will be back you just have to really watch in the mornings!



midnightterror said:


> NOOOOOO!!! The Life-size Spider Lady is sold out, managed to add her to my cart, (I'm at work) got a call from a customer was on the phone for 15min went back to check out and no longer available! Really, really, reallllly wanted her!


----------



## midnightterror

wednesdayaddams said:


> oh no! keep checking a few times a day. i was on GR site last night about 1:30 AM and Hagatha was not there but then this morning sometime before 9 am or so , she popped up. I would think spider lady will be back you just have to really watch in the mornings!


Will keep checking all thru the day hopefully it becomes available, thanks for the info wednesdayaddams


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Yeah I know I shouldn't have spent so much money this year but darn it I couldn't help myself with these sales. Last year I could blame it on you at least. I need to find someone to assign blame to this year. I guess I can still blame you can't I? Your constant chiding about Hagatha's lack of feminine qualities certainly made me more determined to get her. 



ironmaiden said:


> No cats, I MAY get them if they are 1/2 price WITH free shipping otherwise I am too cheap. Well funds are not too plentiful this year if you know what I mean and to be honest i am running out of storage space, I have donated some items to both the Goodwill and my neighbor next door but I am getting overwhelmed by the lack of room.
> Last year I got a nice kitty that looks like one of the GR Sonics from Improvements that was super cheap after halloween so I guess you could say I own 1/3 of the trio and Im happy enough with that


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Anyone out there with the talking busts Evander/Velma ( ?) have you had trouble with one or both of their heads not turning? I just hooked mine up and Evanders head wont turn, he talks good , mouth moves and his eyes light up but his stupid head just sits there...boo. anyway i was wondering if anyone had any troubleshooting ideas ??


----------



## 22606

Ghost of Spookie said:


> OMG when did LIB sell out? She was the only item I hadn't ordered yet I was hoping to pick up at some point.


I know... I am surprised that they did not have her listed as low stock/almost gone, like Spider Lady was, if that truly happened to be the case. I would check the site every time that there was a sale to see if she was marked down at all, since I was also hoping to snag the Lady in Black but could not justify anything over half of the original price. She was one of the best items, as this year's offerings, for the most part, were a bit subpar (just my opinion, of course).


----------



## ironmaiden

wednesdayaddams said:


> Yeah I know I shouldn't have spent so much money this year but darn it I couldn't help myself with these sales. Last year I could blame it on you at least. I need to find someone to assign blame to this year. I guess I can still blame you can't I? Your constant chiding about Hagatha's lack of feminine qualities certainly made me more determined to get her.



Oh all right, you can place ALL the blame on my poor, aching shoulders 
Actually i rather like that I have caused all this trouble (snickers evilly). And I want to see a photo of you and your new buddy Max together!!
That is, if you dont get the dreaded 

CANCELLATION EMAIL


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Alright I'll send you a photo. It's only fair since it's all your fault. 

I ordered the witch candy dish prop and the hanging witch last night and I wish now I would have known what I know now..... I could have saved some shipping $$

If I get the cancellation email, that will give me $100 to buy wine with. UPSIDE!  LOL



ironmaiden said:


> Oh all right, you can place ALL the blame on my poor, aching shoulders
> Actually i rather like that I have caused all this trouble (snickers evilly). And I want to see a photo of you and your new buddy Max together!!
> That is, if you dont get the dreaded
> 
> CANCELLATION EMAIL


----------



## ironmaiden

Actually I have been very good this year wednesday. My mom bought me the Zombie cat for my birthday and I picked up those BEWARE bags at a killer price ($49.50) and that is all I bought from GR. 
Of course I made up for that last year and the year before......

Locally I did pick up a $15.00 heavy tombstone from Walgreens, a 1/2 price lighted tabletop skull swirling glitter globe also from Walgreens and a lighted Alien head that i talked Kmart into giving me a 25% discount. At the Goodwill store i found something called Shadow magic that projects a lighted image onto the side of the house. Nothing fancy and it was only three bucks. Oh and some small items from Dollar Tree but that is it. I picked up alot of cheap dollar type items also for my twin nephews to put in Aunties Magic Treasure Box when they come over next week for our party, things like stinky stickers, pencils , PEZ candy, squishy gross spiders etc You know, all 10 year old boy stuff


----------



## wednesdayaddams

The beware bags are pretty awesome at night I have to say. I saw the heavy tombstones @ Walgreens but I actually bought one this year from HD and 3 from Target, all heavy resin and although the Target bigger one keeps falling over and annoying the shiz out of me, they were all $20 or less so not bad deals at all.

I didn't see any swirly globes @ Walgreens this year, but I did get the plastic cemetary "chain" from Kmart. Never saw any aliens there though!

I did look at the zombie dog but passed on him in favor of the skeleton dog. I like the cat too but my porch is getting full. I too gave away a lot of things, but mostly indoor stuff to a neighbor because I have no room and it was annoying me because it's all getting a little too cutesy for my taste. 

I did get some things from the dollar store too but they are annoying me too. LOL. They've been out since last month and that is too long to look at them. TJ Maxx had some great things this year. I got a 4' high indoor halloween tree for $16.00 which was an awesome find. 

I can't wait to see more pics of your haunt! Once I get mine all lit up I will post some pics but it won't be until next week I'm sure. We have rain in the forecast every day for the foreseeable future. 



ironmaiden said:


> Actually I have been very good this year wednesday. My mom bought me the Zombie cat for my birthday and I picked up those BEWARE bags at a killer price ($49.50) and that is all I bought from GR.
> Of course I made up for that last year and the year before......
> 
> Locally I did pick up a $15.00 heavy tombstone from Walgreens, a 1/2 price lighted tabletop skull swirling glitter globe also from Walgreens and a lighted Alien head that i talked Kmart into giving me a 25% discount. At the Goodwill store i found something called Shadow magic that projects a lighted image onto the side of the house. Nothing fancy and it was only three bucks. Oh and some small items from Dollar Tree but that is it. I picked up alot of cheap dollar type items also for my twin nephews to put in Aunties Magic Treasure Box when they come over next week for our party, things like stinky stickers, pencils , PEZ candy, squishy gross spiders etc You know, all 10 year old boy stuff


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

digbugsgirl said:


> 40% off today and tomorrow!!! I was going to wait until after Halloween to get the Dueling Banjo Players at 50% off, but if I can get them BEFORE Halloween for 40% off, I think I might do it.
> 
> If it doesn't automatically put the discount in your shopping cart, you can use code XXW29459.



I still am not getting emails from GR (managed to get back on the catalog mailing list though) so didn't get an email. I saw the sale listed on their website, Code Trick40. Guess sometimes there's more than one way to get the discount. 

I think my email problems might have to do with when I was pruning my cookies. Wondering if I threw out something that I need. Honestly though both myself and GR had tried to re-establish them with no luck so far. Even cancelled and reapplied for newsletters. Hate to have them sent to a different email.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

wednesdayaddams said:


> Yeah I know I shouldn't have spent so much money this year but darn it I couldn't help myself with these sales. Last year I could blame it on you at least. I need to find someone to assign blame to this year. I guess I can still blame you can't I? Your constant chiding about Hagatha's lack of feminine qualities certainly made me more determined to get her.



LOL. I don't recall listening to her voice track but now will have to after all the comments about it. Hopefully she doesn't come with facial hair or hair in other places under that cloak!


----------



## ironmaiden

wednesday, I know what you mean about the Target/Walgreens smaller resin stones not having a spike to anchor them. (I have 3 of the target stones from years past)
What hubby did to secure them was to wrap some twine discreetly at the base of the stones then secure the twine to a tent stake that is ponded down into the lawn. It is working right now with the major gusts of wind we are getting.
I'll see if I have a photo of how he did it






wednesdayaddams said:


> The beware bags are pretty awesome at night I have to say. I saw the heavy tombstones @ Walgreens but I actually bought one this year from HD and 3 from Target, all heavy resin and although the Target bigger one keeps falling over and annoying the shiz out of me, they were all $20 or less so not bad deals at all.
> 
> I didn't see any swirly globes @ Walgreens this year, but I did get the plastic cemetary "chain" from Kmart. Never saw any aliens there though!
> 
> I did look at the zombie dog but passed on him in favor of the skeleton dog. I like the cat too but my porch is getting full. I too gave away a lot of things, but mostly indoor stuff to a neighbor because I have no room and it was annoying me because it's all getting a little too cutesy for my taste.
> 
> I did get some things from the dollar store too but they are annoying me too. LOL. They've been out since last month and that is too long to look at them. TJ Maxx had some great things this year. I got a 4' high indoor halloween tree for $16.00 which was an awesome find.
> 
> I can't wait to see more pics of your haunt! Once I get mine all lit up I will post some pics but it won't be until next week I'm sure. We have rain in the forecast every day for the foreseeable future.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

LOL yeah a couple of the girls here are not fans of her voice. I'm not really either but I love the way she looks! Maybe she is on hormones. I'll let you know if she has a hairy chest or not. UNLESS I GET THE DREADED CANCELLATION EMAIL!

 LOL.







Ghost of Spookie said:


> LOL. I don't recall listening to her voice track but now will have to after all the comments about it. Hopefully she doesn't come with facial hair or hair in other places under that cloak!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

I didn't know Target had resin tombstones before? Wow they never made it to my store (I live in a small town). You are right about there not being any stakes. The HD stone I bought doesn't have any stakes either but it has a wider square base that perhaps holds it better. The twine idea is a good one. I do have some stakes around somewhere... 

Now I just need to round up a husband to do all of this yard work. 



ironmaiden said:


> wednesday, I know what you mean about the Target/Walgreens smaller resin stones not having a spike to anchor them. (I have 3 of the target stones from years past)
> What hubby did to secure them was to wrap some twine discreetly at the base of the stones then secure the twine to a tent stake that is ponded down into the lawn. It is working right now with the major gusts of wind we are getting.
> I'll see if I have a photo of how he did it


----------



## ironmaiden

wednesday, just took some photos. I have to upload them onto the computer so i will PM you later with some pictues


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Awesome! I LOVE seeing yard photos. I wish more people posted them.

Thank you!





ironmaiden said:


> wednesday, just took some photos. I have to upload them onto the computer so i will PM you later with some pictues


----------



## 22606

A bit of time travel going on here, but I _had_ to share this video of GR's from a couple of years ago to show just how much of a difference in quality there is in their production from then to now (the ending is sooo bad):


----------



## wednesdayaddams

yeah, great video. it was more themed back then instead of now where it seems like they just videotape the day they take the photographs for the catalog. lol.




Garthgoyle said:


> A bit of time travel going on here, but I _had_ to share this video of GR's from a couple of years ago to show just how much of a difference in quality there is in their production from then to now (the ending is sooo bad):


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

I picked up some candles and lanterns today. Decided to wait until the big clearance after Halloween for anything else. Really want the Burton trees, etc


----------



## wednesdayaddams

I picked up a few of the black drippy LED candles. I had a few boxes from last year. And I LOVE the lanterns but just can't find a use for them. But they are a great deal. They were free ship last week and 50% off I should have gotten them then. 



Pumpkinprincess said:


> I picked up some candles and lanterns today. Decided to wait until the big clearance after Halloween for anything else. Really want the Burton trees, etc


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

This years props were not so theme oriented like they were in the past. Not sure if that is GrandinRoad's choice or more due to what the manufacturers offer them. I'm more a theme person so last years life-sized characters with men and women were perfect for me. I have picked up a number of items from GR this year but they have been kind of all over the place in theme.

Now that LIB is sold out I'm probably done with my GR shopping for now. Besides decorating funds are low too. My last pay check will come in time for any last minute additions to the yard projects and maybe something from Spirit's day after sale.


----------



## ironmaiden

Wasnt able to PM a photo from my computer so I have to post them here.
This is how hubby secured the non-staked stones. Our stones are set way back from the road so no one sees the twine anyways. You want to use a stake in the front and back for stability


----------



## wednesdayaddams

that is great. did you buy the stone with the little "fence" around it? or did you make it that way? that is COOL





ironmaiden said:


> Wasnt able to PM a photo from my computer so I have to post them here.
> This is how hubby secured the non-staked stones. Our stones are set way back from the road so no one sees the twine anyways. You want to use a stake in the front and back for stability
> 
> View attachment 180000
> 
> View attachment 180001
> 
> View attachment 180003


----------



## ironmaiden

wednesdayaddams said:


> that is great. did you buy the stone with the little "fence" around it? or did you make it that way? that is COOL



They came with the "fence", these were the ones from Target last year and also 2011. I didn't buy any from Target this year. My store has the worst selection of halloween I have ever seen them carry. They certainly didnt order much by way of merchandise for 2013


----------



## wednesdayaddams

My Target was meh this year. I do like the fact that they had resin tombstones which they never had before. But other than that, nothing terribly exciting. But then again, I'm usually over being excited after I see GR and YC in early August.





ironmaiden said:


> They came with the "fence", these were the ones from Target last year and also 2011. I didn't buy any from Target this year. My store has the worst selection of halloween I have ever seen them carry. They certainly didnt order much by way of merchandise for 2013


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Spider lady is back. Says ship date is 10-25! Hurrryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!



midnightterror said:


> will keep checking all thru the day hopefully it becomes available, thanks for the info wednesdayaddams


----------



## pwynn

Forum User said:


> Hey my fellow GR Halloween Haven Fans! Although we are not even officially into summer- we are all awaiting the opening of Grandin Road's 2013 Halloween Haven! And-let's face it- the steep discounts that occur after the big day, Oct 31st. Yes, those vaunted days where a $79 dollar GID skelly can be obtained for $19! Hooray!
> 
> Anyway, their Halloween Haven usually opens on or about August 1st. They also usually send out Halloween catalogs if you join their site.
> 
> Here is the link to request a catalog: https://www.grandinroad.com/RequestACatalogView?storeId=11103&catalogId=11103&langId=-1
> I would request ASAP to get the Halloween issue on time.
> 
> Current, picked over Halloween Haven site: http://www.grandinroad.com/webapp/w...erm=halloween haven&langId=-1&catalogId=11103 or http://www.grandinroad.com/halloween-haven/
> 
> Grandin Road homepage. To receive emails, scroll to bottom and input your email address. They have sales and free shipping days, and it is def. worth it to sign up. http://www.grandinroad.com/
> 
> Grandin Road's VIMEO page with cool/awesome/fun videos of the products from the past. A quick Halloween pick me up to be sure: http://vimeo.com/grandinroad/videos
> 
> NOW for the news! As I checked their fb site, I saw this convo:
> 
> Chris
> When do the new Halloween items premiere? I'm jonesing for fall!
> Like · · May 27 at 7:49pm near Berea, OH
> Mike likes this.
> 
> Grandin Road We will debut them in August but we should begin to have some sneak peeks for you in the next month or so. Thanks for asking!
> Like · Reply · 3 · May 28 at 4:18pm
> 
> Chris: Awesome! Thanks!
> 
> So get ready for some sneak peeks...
> 
> Last year, everything I wanted was around after Halloween, and deeply discounted. Since GR is very pricey, I would suggest all of us non-millionaires take a gamble that an expensive item may not sell out and try to buy after Oct 31st. If you have an item that you must have, go for it. They often have a 25% off sale in September for their Halloween Haven, and hopefully this year they will as well.
> 
> Here is the HF THREAD devoted to Grandin Road's sales. Lots of info for us by us: http://www.halloweenforum.com/coupo...94-grandin-road-lowers-prices-more-items.html It will give you an idea of their after Halloween discounts and sales! (Props to ironmaiden for starting the thread)
> 
> Also, a review of items bought at deep discount by Frankie's Girl. Hope it is ok to post here, has good pics and info:http://www.halloweenforum.com/produ...a-dearly-departed-swamp-spider-3-witches.html
> 
> I do want to mention that last year GR featured a prop that *probably* (like 100%) was ripped off from an independent artist. There was a pretty big controversy, and I do believe that the artist got screwed. Some haunters no longer buy from GR. Some haunters say that the Chinese makers of props rip off lots of original designs and there really is nothing that can be done. I do think the design was a big rip off, but I do not believe GR knew or approved. I will be curious to see if this product is featured again this year. It should not be, at all, IMHO. Unless some cash gets to the real creator, that is.
> 
> http://pinterest.com/grandinroad/halloween-haven-2012-presented-by-grandin-road/ "DeadWalker Couple"
> 
> This is the website of the artist who originally created the couple. http://williambezek.blogspot.com/
> 
> 
> 
> Here is his original: https://plus.google.com/photos/1095...5506012543581474082&oid=109568770417205164323
> 
> Here is Pumpkinrot's grande blog post concerning the situation. http://pumpkinrot.blogspot.com/2012/08/grandin-theft.html


Today everything is 40% off. Last week i bought several things during a 6 hour sale that were 50% off


----------



## Minshe

Spider lady was not there when I just looked...darn


----------



## Spookywolf

Hi everyone. Look who came home with me yesterday! I've been wanting to buy Victoria for the longest time, but kept putting it off in hopes of a good sale. I almost panicked when I couldn't find her listed anymore on the GR site. That finally prompted me to make the trek to the outlet mall in town. It just so happened that the Outlet was running a 50% off sale as well. I called before I left and they still had 2 Victoria's left. By the time I got there both were gone. I was so disappointed, I can't even tell you. I asked 2 different employees if they had any others and both told me no. Finally, a sympathetic worker went and checked in the back and brought out the last one they had. She was a return due to a problem with one of her LED eyes being pushed in, but for $20 bucks I wanted her with or without light up eyes. I think I can fix the LEDs anyway, and I'm so glad to finally have her. She's the nicest prop I've ever bought. While I was there I also picked up the scarecrow I'd been looking at it. Think I'll have to fill his body out with some addtl stuffing, but check out that mug -- a face only a mother could love, LOL!  Got a zombie dog too, but he will have to go back because his speaker is broken. Overall, I was thrilled to get to check out the goods in person, and would have spent a fortune if I'd had the budget to do it. You could definitely go nuts in a place like that. And to the members here that like Hagatha, I wanted her the minute I saw her! She's so amazing in detail. Couldn't hear the voice, as no batteries in the display, but she looks awesome. Wish I'd had the money for her too, but maybe next year!


----------



## dawnski

A GrandinRoad outlet store? You are so lucky. I hear you about wanting Victoria. I was going to wait for a better sale but took the 20% with the free shipping. Glad I did because she is gone and also off the Oriental Trading site. Glad I got her.


----------



## ironmaiden

Good haul Spookywolf!
Personally I dont use the flashing eyes on any of my life size props. I think they look more realistic without them.
On the Zombie Dog if you got him at a good price I would keep it, IMHO it will look good as a static prop without the sound. Is it the sitting dog or the smaller standing one?
I bought the sitting dog last year and for the ToT we set it outside between two shrubs so the kids would set it off. After a while it just became annoying so I wont be putting batteries in it this year. It will look good with my Zombie cat


----------



## RCIAG

Hmmmm....my order status for the pumpkin face says "IN STOCK" but no ship date....curiouser & curiouser.


----------



## Spookywolf

Thanks Ironmaiden. I might decide to keep him after all. I wanted to get a Zombie cat to go with him, but they didn't have any. I don't think Skully (my cat) would agree to pose with him on the big night, but she didn't seem to mind for a quick pic. LOL!


----------



## RCIAG

CUTE CAT!

I'm torn between Witchy Witch & Sunny & Scare or both. I HATE what all of them say but I love their looks.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

RCIAG said:


> Hmmmm....my order status for the pumpkin face says "IN STOCK" but no ship date....curiouser & curiouser.


I got an email from them yesterday saying the ship date would be 10/18, today. Have to check after midnight when they update shipments for the day. BTW I also noticed that the pumpkin face replicas were back on GR's site but listed as No Longer Available. And my order status is the same as yours--In stock. Maybe after many months they actually got delivered to GR and they will be shipping them out. Keep fingers crossed and hope the quality was worth the wait.

If anyone was interested in this item and really wants one, I'd suggest checking the pumpkin page regularly. If they got in more inventory supply compared to what was ordered, and not canceled by the customer (some may have not wanted to continuing waiting), it's totally within the realm of possibility that there could be more for sale......


----------



## RCIAG

I think I'm off to buy Sunny & Scare. I don't really do witches & I have the Dead Walkers & few other undead-like things so I think I'm going with the happy couple.


----------



## ironmaiden

Nice!! Like I meant to say without my mis-type, if you got him for a good price I would go ahead and keep it. You really cant beat the resin props for their durability-as long as you dont drop it. It would do well outside on Halloween night.

Oh and love that beautiful kitty!! She and that pup make a handsome couple 





Spookywolf said:


> Thanks Ironmaiden. I might decide to keep him after all. I wanted to get a Zombie cat to go with him, but they didn't have any. I don't think Skully (my cat) would agree to pose with him on the big night, but she didn't seem to mind for a quick pic. LOL!
> View attachment 180069


----------



## Spookywolf

> Oh and love that beautiful kitty!! She and that pup make a handsome couple


Ironmaiden - I don't think she'd agree with you. She got rather offended right after I took this pic and stalked off. 

RCIAG - I'd say when in doubt, get both. You can always sell one later on Ebay or something if you really don't want it. I usually fall in love with everything I buy, though, and end up keeping it all. That's why I never have enough space for all my Halloween gear! Happy shopping!


----------



## hallorenescene

I got serena, and one eye was pushed in, but it still worked. we ended up pushing in the other eye, we think it looks more natural that way. she is awesome.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Well I came into work this morning and checked my email. AND THERE IT WAS, THE DREADED CANCELLATION EMAIL!

So I check it out, and it says that boxes "a and b" from my Hagatha witch have been cancelled, however my "Hagatha Box 1" is not cancelled but is now shipping on Wednesday instead of Tuesday. Of course, none of this really makes any sense.

SO I have to call GR. The lady at GR tells me that they have "FIVE" Hagatha witches in stock and she can't figure out why it's been cancelled. So she says let me just order you another one. I tell her I have already been charged for the other one (that still shows as shipping on the 23rd) so honestly at this point I have no idea. Will they both be cancelled? Will they both ship out? If there are 5 of them hanging out around there, why isn't mine shipping out on time??

Ironmaiden, if I am not sitting next to KLINGER this Halloween I will be SO upSET! And guess who I will be blaming it on? LOL







ironmaiden said:


> Oh all right, you can place ALL the blame on my poor, aching shoulders
> Actually i rather like that I have caused all this trouble (snickers evilly). And I want to see a photo of you and your new buddy Max together!!
> That is, if you dont get the dreaded
> 
> CANCELLATION EMAIL


----------



## wednesdayaddams

My Serena broke yesterday when I was putting her out. There is a plastic pole inside here that fits into the metal pole and it just broke right in half. Bummer! An easy fix I'm sure at some point, but for now her head is kind of hanging half off. NOT a pretty sight. lol.



hallorenescene said:


> I got serena, and one eye was pushed in, but it still worked. we ended up pushing in the other eye, we think it looks more natural that way. she is awesome.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

RCIAG did you get anything?



RCIAG said:


> I think I'm off to buy Sunny & Scare. I don't really do witches & I have the Dead Walkers & few other undead-like things so I think I'm going with the happy couple.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Great haul spookywolf! I can't believe you got VV for $20. That rules. And thanks for the first hand impression of Hagatha. When you said "members" that like her, you should have just said "member" singular because I'm the only person here that likes her. LOL! 



Spookywolf said:


> Hi everyone. Look who came home with me yesterday! I've been wanting to buy Victoria for the longest time, but kept putting it off in hopes of a good sale. I almost panicked when I couldn't find her listed anymore on the GR site. That finally prompted me to make the trek to the outlet mall in town. It just so happened that the Outlet was running a 50% off sale as well. I called before I left and they still had 2 Victoria's left. By the time I got there both were gone. I was so disappointed, I can't even tell you. I asked 2 different employees if they had any others and both told me no. Finally, a sympathetic worker went and checked in the back and brought out the last one they had. She was a return due to a problem with one of her LED eyes being pushed in, but for $20 bucks I wanted her with or without light up eyes. I think I can fix the LEDs anyway, and I'm so glad to finally have her. She's the nicest prop I've ever bought. While I was there I also picked up the scarecrow I'd been looking at it. Think I'll have to fill his body out with some addtl stuffing, but check out that mug -- a face only a mother could love, LOL!  Got a zombie dog too, but he will have to go back because his speaker is broken. Overall, I was thrilled to get to check out the goods in person, and would have spent a fortune if I'd had the budget to do it. You could definitely go nuts in a place like that. And to the members here that like Hagatha, I wanted her the minute I saw her! She's so amazing in detail. Couldn't hear the voice, as no batteries in the display, but she looks awesome. Wish I'd had the money for her too, but maybe next year!
> View attachment 180056
> 
> View attachment 180057


----------



## RCIAG

You know, I didn't. I put them in my cart & got distracted with real life & didn't get them. I'll live without them or they'll sit there until the after Halloween sale.

As much as I hate the whole Deadwalker controversy, I gotta say, they do look good. I got them out & set up over the weekend. Mr. Deadwalker needs some feet & a pool noodle or 2 to flesh out his legs because he's just flappy pants at the bottom, but they are pretty cool looking. They're in the basement with Helsa while the Spider Lady (who is pretty cool too) is upstairs guarding our office & occasionally freaking me out when I forget she's there. IMHO She needs more spiders (which I have in abundance) but other than that she's good to go.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

RCIAG they don't seem to be going anywhere so I think you may be safe waiting for a better deal after the holiday. Best of luck! The deadwalkers aren't something I ever bought. I know there is some controversy which is too bad. But I am glad you are getting some enjoyment. The spider lady doesn't fit any of my themes so I didn't get her. Although a giant REAL spider was hanging out on top of my glow in the dark skelly on Saturday morning. EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!

I don't mind spiders normally and I leave them alone, but this one was so big, I had to step back away from it.... crikey!



RCIAG said:


> You know, I didn't. I put them in my cart & got distracted with real life & didn't get them. I'll live without them or they'll sit there until the after Halloween sale.
> 
> As much as I hate the whole Deadwalker controversy, I gotta say, they do look good. I got them out & set up over the weekend. Mr. Deadwalker needs some feet & a pool noodle or 2 to flesh out his legs because he's just flappy pants at the bottom, but they are pretty cool looking. They're in the basement with Helsa while the Spider Lady (who is pretty cool too) is upstairs guarding our office & occasionally freaking me out when I forget she's there. IMHO She needs more spiders (which I have in abundance) but other than that she's good to go.


----------



## Shift

I have have that witch. Got her last year e day after for half off. She's pretty good and well made (ally hogue the new batch in the stores seem smaller than the one I have). Her head and mouth moves as she speaks


----------



## wednesdayaddams

They had Hagatha last year? I don't remember seeing her before? I thought she was new this year???



Shift said:


> I have have that witch. Got her last year e day after for half off. She's pretty good and well made (ally hogue the new batch in the stores seem smaller than the one I have). Her head and mouth moves as she speaks


----------



## disembodiedvoice

RCIAG said:


> You know, I didn't. I put them in my cart & got distracted with real life & didn't get them. I'll live without them or they'll sit there until the after Halloween sale.
> 
> As much as I hate the whole Deadwalker controversy, I gotta say, they do look good. I got them out & set up over the weekend. Mr. Deadwalker needs some feet & a pool noodle or 2 to flesh out his legs because he's just flappy pants at the bottom, but they are pretty cool looking. They're in the basement with Helsa while the Spider Lady (who is pretty cool too) is upstairs guarding our office & occasionally freaking me out when I forget she's there. IMHO She needs more spiders (which I have in abundance) but other than that she's good to go.


I got the Deadwalkers for christmas last year so obviously just got to use them this year. I used two of the small pool noodles for Mr's legs and the end fits perfect into a pair of black shoes I had , also didn't have to cut the noodle or anything since it just goes up his pants into his chest/hip area and straight into the shoes...let me tell ya ! looks a lot better ! I also have the Mrs sitting down. She started standing up but I decided to sit her at my fortune tellers table getting her fortune told, the look on her face makes it look like her future is not so good.


----------



## Serpentia

wednesdayaddams said:


> My Serena broke yesterday when I was putting her out. There is a plastic pole inside here that fits into the metal pole and it just broke right in half. Bummer! An easy fix I'm sure at some point, but for now her head is kind of hanging half off. NOT a pretty sight. lol.


The stands this year are awful! I ended up breaking Helsa's, too. What I did was replaced part of the stand with a wooden dowel. its working for now, but probably not a permanent fix. 

Thought I was done with GR this year, but saw the 40% off sale. Went hoping for Lady in Black or Spider Lady, of course those were gone but I ended up buying that velvet cloak for 40% off plus of course the free shipping. Cant beat that pricing.... Was hoping for the black roses tulle cloak, of course that was probably the 1st thing that went. Oh well, next year maybe. 

Its probably all for the best because I have NO WHERE ELSE to put a life size figure, not one single inch of space.... but I am a fool for big discounts.... they better fix these stands by next year tho.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Well I am really surprised about the lady in black being sold out so early. I turned my Helsa into a LIB and honestly with a black dress and some red paint, she looks pretty darn close. I was going to buy her a new black wig but I put a black veil over her and she looks pretty darn scary! 

I was surprised the spider lady sold out so quickly once the 40% off sale started. I guess I figure everything comes back, even if for a short time when they get returns, etc. so I am not above checking the site frequently. 



Serpentia said:


> The stands this year are awful! I ended up breaking Helsa's, too. What I did was replaced part of the stand with a wooden dowel. its working for now, but probably not a permanent fix.
> 
> Thought I was done with GR this year, but saw the 40% off sale. Went hoping for Lady in Black or Spider Lady, of course those were gone but I ended up buying that velvet cloak for 40% off plus of course the free shipping. Cant beat that pricing.... Was hoping for the black roses tulle cloak, of course that was probably the 1st thing that went. Oh well, next year maybe.
> 
> Its probably all for the best because I have NO WHERE ELSE to put a life size figure, not one single inch of space.... but I am a fool for big discounts.... they better fix these stands by next year tho.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

I picked up witchy witch. i think my dog will like her. 



RCIAG said:


> CUTE CAT!
> 
> I'm torn between Witchy Witch & Sunny & Scare or both. I HATE what all of them say but I love their looks.


----------



## hallorenescene

I put my Vincent up, and I broke the upper pole. they're not to solid. it can be replaced. I taped it for now. seems to be holding, but probably not for long. I also put up my gitana gypsy I purchased last year. she worked for about 10 minutes, and now she just makes guttural noises. does anyone know, is there a fuse somewhere? it really bummed us all out she isn't working. she is so cool. just wish she worked


----------



## Buzzard

Ok so they are offering 40% off & free shipping now. This year I've spent $450+ on Halloween, much of it coming from Grandin Road! EEEEK!! Somebody help me feel better about this.....it just adds up so fast. But what can I say, I LOVE Halloween!!!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

i bought vincent last year as well, but turned him into a witch so he is kind of a cross dresser this year. 

his eyes never really worked right to begin with so he is just standing in the yard with his witch hat. i painted his nails too! 



hallorenescene said:


> I put my Vincent up, and I broke the upper pole. they're not to solid. it can be replaced. I taped it for now. seems to be holding, but probably not for long. I also put up my gitana gypsy I purchased last year. she worked for about 10 minutes, and now she just makes guttural noises. does anyone know, is there a fuse somewhere? it really bummed us all out she isn't working. she is so cool. just wish she worked


----------



## Minshe

okay buzzard this is all your fault! I had been really good about not buying anything this year--but there were a few things at GR I wanted--kept waiting for a better sale and then they would be out of stock before I could order them. I saw your post and decided I better get anything I was thinking about--so just ordered the scarecrow, two sets of lanterns, and the flaming pumpkin--all for just under a hundred dollars. I strangely did not receive an email for this sale from GR--so Buzzard--again--it is all on you!


----------



## hallorenescene

yeah, even if Vincent doesn't work, he's still cool looking. but it's a shame for what we pay, even if on sales or clearances they don't work. they look so much better working. maybe we'll find out somehow to fix gitana. she is so cool.


----------



## RCIAG

Buzzard said:


> Ok so they are offering 40% off & free shipping now. This year I've spent $450+ on Halloween, much of it coming from Grandin Road! EEEEK!! Somebody help me feel better about this.....it just adds up so fast. But what can I say, I LOVE Halloween!!!


Oh no.....Sunny & Scare might come outta my cart today!!

I figure this year my husband bought 2 bikes, not one but TWO bikes that totaled around $1,800 not including the accessories for the bikes, & he has amassed a pretty good sized collection of Patagonia outerwear in the last couple of years so every time he gives me crap about my Halloween stuff, I say "bikes, TWO BIKES  & about 50 Patagonia coats/outerwear." 

He has bikes & Patagonia, I have Halloween.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hallo, sorry you've got some problems with your set up this year.  I don't have either prop but know GR props have batteries in them and sometimes they get forgotten and stored with batteries in them (the red eyes use batteries). Any chance your battery contacts have some corrosion on them? If they worked last year but not now, maybe the connectors on Gitana need cleaning too or some cable isn't lined up right or a wire isn't solidly attached any longer? Hope you resusitate them.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Buzzard said:


> Ok so they are offering 40% off & free shipping now. This year I've spent $450+ on Halloween, much of it coming from Grandin Road! EEEEK!! Somebody help me feel better about this.....it just adds up so fast. But what can I say, I LOVE Halloween!!!



So I see on the Halloween Haven main page it says "40% off plus free shipping on Halloween" but no code given or details. Is that just on the costumes again? The block of text is at the top of the costumes pictured in the photo and at the bottom of the picture is a link to costumes and accessories. Is there some other email offer out there otherwise? 

I wasn't interested in as many items this year as last year. The character props last year were more universal and could be applied to more of the scenes I have planned for my yard, so was glad I was able to pick up a few of them back then. I missed out on LIB this year and was maybe interested in that window peeper guy and both are gone. Noticed the giant flying bat was sold out yesterday. Picked up one of those early on, and loved it; and am glad I went back during one of their recent 40% off and free shipping offers and bought two more for basically the price I paid for the first. Great deal. It had been marked down to $29 from 39 and with the discount and ship on top of that it was quite a good deal around $17 I think. I've bought static bats which were way smaller and paid a bit more for them so to get a triggered prop like this guy was one of the reasons I keep shopping GR. If any of these pop up again on clearance, I'd recommend adding one to your haunt if you have the space to display it. About the width of a king size bed and the flapping is slow and nice. It is one thing that will definitely get noticed. I did kind of get sold by HF members on picking up a few of the AtmosFearFx DVDs during this last sale and got my first one yesterday, one more on order. Happy with it. Probably could have saved a few dollars by buying the second DVD at the same time as the first but I'm sure I'm not the only one to go back and pick up something else after thinking about it longer.


----------



## Minshe

the code is on the banner near the top right....this is the one I used xxw33840 I did eventually get an email and when I entered the site from that the discount was automatically applied


----------



## wednesdayaddams

GOS the code does not automatically generate (or it did not for me).

The code for free ship and 40% off is: 

XXW16821




Ghost of Spookie said:


> So I see on the Halloween Haven main page it says "40% off plus free shipping on Halloween" but no code given or details. Is that just on the costumes again? The block of text is at the top of the costumes pictured in the photo and at the bottom of the picture is a link to costumes and accessories. Is there some other email offer out there otherwise?
> 
> I missed out on LIB this year and was maybe interested in that window peeper guy and both are gone.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Wonderful Minshe. You must always have someone to blame your purchases on!





Minshe said:


> okay buzzard this is all your fault! I had been really good about not buying anything this year--but there were a few things at GR I wanted--kept waiting for a better sale and then they would be out of stock before I could order them. I saw your post and decided I better get anything I was thinking about--so just ordered the scarecrow, two sets of lanterns, and the flaming pumpkin--all for just under a hundred dollars. I strangely did not receive an email for this sale from GR--so Buzzard--again--it is all on you!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Ironmaiden, guess what I got today? A tracking number for Klinger!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:O)

Guess who is getting a Halloween photo from some anonymous woman and Klinger this year?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Mobile Device Users ALERT!*



Minshe said:


> the code is on the banner near the top right....this is the one I used xxw33840 I did eventually get an email and when I entered the site from that the discount was automatically applied



Wow! Could not see that code on my iPad but when I went to my iPhone saw the full width banner and the code and the details!! And BTW _only saw that_ when I clicked on the Desktop Version of the website!!! So HEADS UP MOBILE USERS--You are misssing out on sale announcements if you use the mobile view. That really sucks big time.

And on the iPad (assume it's GR's generic "tablet" view that automatically gets selected for you), I don't even have a choice to select mobile or desktop on my tablet like I do on my iPhone. I'm going to call them and ask them if they are aware of this situation. It explains alot of times people have mentioned a sale but I couldn't see it and had to rely on members here for the code.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I called Customer Service and relayed the problem with seeing the sale info while using a mobile device and the lack of the ability to switch to a desktop view on a tablet. Not sure if that will do anything to help people out before Halloween ends, but at least the HEADS UP if you are using mobile might help. I'm sure not everyone has a different device to switch to which is unfortunate because for now you are out of the loop. If people can post any Codes when you see a sale pop up, you'll be helping a lot of mobile users out there.


Hey, VILLAFANE Pumpkin Replica face purchasers. I also asked Customer Service about my open invoice item since the pumpkin has been listed as "In Stock" on my invoice for a few days now with no shipping date indicated. She checked my order and Guess What?! It shipped out today so my invoice should reflect this withma tracking number and maybe an email alert after midnight today. Yeah! I'm on the West Coast so stuff from them takes longer to get to me. Sure that those who live closer, RCIAG would that be you?, will get yours first. Please post a photo when yours arrives and let us know if it was worth the nearly 3 month wait.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

QUOTE by Ghost of Spookie "I missed out on LIB this year and was maybe interested in that window peeper guy and both are gone"

Ghost of Spookie , I got that peeper guy, it took over a month to get the little bugger but he finally arrived and he is pretty cool. If another pops up you should consider it, also someone posted a link to the site that makes them , of course it wont be 40% off but they started off cheaper on that site anyway.
It isn't typical halloween but something about him kept me coming back and looking at him and finally I pushed the button and I'm glad I did.


----------



## Serpentia

hallorenescene said:


> I put my Vincent up, and I broke the upper pole. they're not to solid. it can be replaced. I taped it for now. seems to be holding, but probably not for long. I also put up my gitana gypsy I purchased last year. she worked for about 10 minutes, and now she just makes guttural noises. does anyone know, is there a fuse somewhere? it really bummed us all out she isn't working. she is so cool. just wish she worked


Try replacing the batteries. It sounds like the batteries are completely worn down. I bet that will fix your problem.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Does anyone have that Dummy? just the dummy , not with the ventriloquist. I don't really like the prop but something about dummy's creeps me out. I wish this one didnt' have that microphone. I guess I am trying to decide if I want to pay 29 for this talking dummy or get one i found in an antique store that that doesnt talk ( at least I hope not, that would be freaky) and would have to have some paint if I wanted him "spooky" ( its 25.00 at the shop, its a real dummy not a halloween prop) any opinions?


----------



## Minshe

just a personal opinion, but I always kind of like real better if you can find it...and it is more unique. If it is a real vintage dummy seems like that would be pretty creepy all on it's own--no paint needed.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Minshe said:


> just a personal opinion, but I always kind of like real better if you can find it...and it is more unique. If it is a real vintage dummy seems like that would be pretty creepy all on it's own--no paint needed.


yeah that is really my thinking as well. I just always go to" well this one can talk and has bells and whistles" , but sometimes all those bells and whistles aren't necessary. thanks for the input


----------



## Serpentia

I would get the real one. It has a much better chance of awakening you in the middle of the night, talking to itself in the moonlight. Or maybe you will hear tiny shoes shuffling down your hallway as it tries all the doorknobs..... yes, better get the real one.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Well I just bought several things with the 40% and free ship thanks to this thread ! I don't blame just one person, I blame you ALL ! 

One more question, does anyone have that cheap scarecrow? ( not silas) is it exactly like the one at CVS or do you think it is better quality?


----------



## wednesdayaddams

you mean Mr. Marbles (a la Seinfeld)?



Serpentia said:


> I would get the real one. It has a much better chance of awakening you in the middle of the night, talking to itself in the moonlight. Or maybe you will hear tiny shoes shuffling down your hallway as it tries all the doorknobs..... yes, better get the real one.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Serpentia said:


> I would get the real one. It has a much better chance of awakening you in the middle of the night, talking to itself in the moonlight. Or maybe you will hear tiny shoes shuffling down your hallway as it tries all the doorknobs..... yes, better get the real one.


lol, that description alone almost made me run out of the house to get him right this second ! yes, see that's what I want him to do. you sold me.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Just a hint: Ironmaiden likes it when you blame her for everything. Just sayin! 



disembodiedvoice said:


> Well I just bought several things with the 40% and free ship thanks to this thread ! I don't blame just one person, I blame you ALL !
> 
> One more question, does anyone have that cheap scarecrow? ( not silas) is it exactly like the one at CVS or do you think it is better quality?


----------



## Serpentia

I don't know the Seinfeld reference, but Ventriloquist dolls always make me think of that old movie "Devil Doll".... which was covered by MST:3K and that actually did nothing to diminish its creepiness  I felt the same way when Rifftracks covered Carnival of Souls.... I enjoyed their take on it, but the original Carnival of Souls is also UNUTTERABLY CREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEPY


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Oh, well it's the Kenny Rogers chicken episode. Kramer can't sleep in his apartment because of the giant red neon "kenny rogers chicken" sign that is up all night.

Jerry begrudgingly trades apartments with Kramer, but is afraid of Kramer's ventriloquist dummy, Mr. Marbles. one night Jerry wakes up in the middle of the night to doors slamming and little feet running down the hall and peeks out of the covers and says "Mr Marbles?" and he is freaking out over the dummy because he is terrified of it. You can see a silhouette of Mr. marbles run across the room when Jerry is in bed. LOL it's almost exactly like you described. 




Serpentia said:


> I don't know the Seinfeld reference, but Ventriloquist dolls always make me think of that old movie "Devil Doll".... which was covered by MST:3K and that actually did nothing to diminish its creepiness  I felt the same way when Rifftracks covered Carnival of Souls.... I enjoyed their take on it, but the original Carnival of Souls is also UNUTTERABLY CREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEPY


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Devil Doll? is that from 1936? I've never seen it but maybe I should. I just watched a movie called "Dolls" last night, no dummy's but alot of silly looking dolls, it made me laugh. I always think of that movie Silence ( i think thats the name) I didn't find it scary but the star is a dummy.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

wednesdayaddams said:


> Oh, well it's the Kenny Rogers chicken episode. Kramer can't sleep in his apartment because of the giant red neon "kenny rogers chicken" sign that is up all night.
> 
> Jerry begrudgingly trades apartments with Kramer, but is afraid of Kramer's ventriloquist dummy, Mr. Marbles. one night Jerry wakes up in the middle of the night to doors slamming and little feet running down the hall and peeks out of the covers and says "Mr Marbles?" and he is freaking out over the dummy because he is terrified of it. You can see a silhouette of Mr. marbles run across the room when Jerry is in bed. LOL it's almost exactly like you described.


I don't remember that episode at all ! I might have to look that up , should be a clip somewhere. On a side note, I used to love Kenny Rogers Chicken.


----------



## Serpentia

...and speaking of full thread-jack, can there actually BE anyone who has not seen the original Carnival of Souls out there? If so [although its best enjoyed on a bigger screen], here is a Youtube link to the full movie. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exUFpSFblaw 

I had been hearing about this movie my whole life, but never got around to actually watching it. The first time I saw it, my husband was watching the Rifftracks version. They made plenty of fun of the organ-music soundtrack, but IMO it adds to the creepiness. 

Then when I saw the dresser-mirror moment [and you'll know it when you see it] I was all "HELL TO THE NO, WHAT THE HELL WAS *THAT* OMG MUST SEE FULL MOVIE!" and I'll just say that this is a horror classic _for a reason_.

Ok, back to resisting buying yet more stuff on heavy discount at GR.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Serpentia said:


> Ok, back to resisting buying yet more stuff on heavy discount at GR.



Don't resist...If I did it everyone has to do it ! Go forth and spend more money on things you will look at next year and say " why did I buy that?" or the one I'm most famous for "I don't even remember buying that"


----------



## Serpentia

disembodiedvoice said:


> Devil Doll? is that from 1936? I've never seen it but maybe I should. I just watched a movie called "Dolls" last night, no dummy's but alot of silly looking dolls, it made me laugh. I always think of that movie Silence ( i think thats the name) I didn't find it scary but the star is a dummy.


I don't think it was from the 1930s, I think 1950s or early 60's. Its about a ventriloquist who owns a ventriloquist dummy named Hugo. Hugo amazes audiences everywhere with the things he can do, such as drinking wine and walking about the stage unaided. 

Meanwhile his owner keeps him in an iron cage at night. Now why would he do that....? This is a pretty cool movie, I recommend it even if all you can find is the Mystery Science Theatre version.

EDIT: MST3K version on Youtube: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLsECjWvr4c


----------



## Serpentia

disembodiedvoice said:


> Don't resist...If I did it everyone has to do it ! Go forth and spend more money on things you will look at next year and say " why did I buy that?" or the one I'm most famous for "I don't even remember buying that"


Now look, I already bought that velvet cloak that even with 40% off and no shipping, was not exactly cheap. [Well with the discount, that was about what its actually worth, no way would I have paid the asking price.] I have no use for it! Nowhere to wear it! But I bought it anyways, because it was gorgeous. 

If they still had the black tulle one in stock I would have bought that too. I am hopeless.


----------



## JLWII2000

I just used the coupon to buy the wanted posters. $9 and free shopping, not too shabby. I have a good place for them. Does anyone know if I'll get them by Halloween having ordered them today?


----------



## Serpentia

Probably.... there seems to be a bit of a shipping delay. My item I bought on the 19th is scheduled to be shipped on the 23rd....? eh I do not get it. I think maybe they are swamped with orders.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

I have never seen a KR chicken. I thought it was just for the show! You can find a clip easy. Just type in seinfeld mr. marbles and a few pop right up. lol



disembodiedvoice said:


> I don't remember that episode at all ! I might have to look that up , should be a clip somewhere. On a side note, I used to love Kenny Rogers Chicken.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I bought a dvd on Saturday and got an email it shipped today and UPS will deliver on Friday this week. It is Tuesday now so hard to say.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

wednesdayaddams said:


> I have never seen a KR chicken. I thought it was just for the show! You can find a clip easy. Just type in seinfeld mr. marbles and a few pop right up. lol


They don't exist anymore. I guess they were around in the early 90's ( well obviously when seinfeld was on..some time in the 90's) they weren't around for more than a few years here probably 5=6 max. It was rotisserie chicken with sides like pasta salad and cucumbers and tomatoes salad, not typical KFC


----------



## disembodiedvoice

I bought a few things late like this last year and they arrived on halloween. 2 of the items were broken and they refunded my money and just let me keep the broken stuff lol


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I am not able to see the details on the current 40% off plus free shipping promo. When I click on the link using my laptop it says it can't find the server. Maybe they are trying to fix it after I called to say the website doesn't display the sale on mobile devices even if you can bring up a desktop version. Anyone know the specifics of when the sale ends? Date and Time??



I called Customer Service and they couldn't see the Details on the Offer either. She'll report it to the Webmaster. In the meantime however, she told me this 40% off and Free Delivery EXPIRES tomorrow, Wednesday, 10/23 at 11:59pm ET. So act fast if you want to buy under this.


----------



## sookie

Venetian Victoria is sold out on Grandin Road and HSN 

I could cry, I must have just missed her.


----------



## Tarker Midnight

GOS--I didn't see an end date on the sale, but the e-mail I received this morning had the following message:

"STANDARD SHIPPING: Order by 11 p.m. EST on WEDNESDAY 10/23 for Halloween delivery"


----------



## sookie

Well I did get another item I wanted 

https://www.grandinroad.com/pop-up-animated-ghost/549756?










So all is not lost. Hopefully it gets here by Halloween!


----------



## TheMonsterSquad

Well, I bought the ventriloquist dummy. Its in the grand finale outlet for half off, and with the 40% and free shipping, its $30 (compared to $100 new). I've got a room full of toys, centered around Lullaby from distortions, so this will fit right in. I was actually keeping an eye out for vent dummies this year at goodwill and yard sales, all the genuine ones I saw were priced at $40 and up, so $30 for one is great, and the fact that you can run your own voice through it is the icing on the cake. Even if the mechanism breaks he'll still be a creepy static prop. Hopefully it arrives before halloween, but even if not it'll be good to have him for next year.


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks all you guys for trying to help me, but the source is not the batteries, she is a plug in. so I am back to a fuse? maybe a loose wire? I have Friday off, maybe I will ponder over her wires. it would be so cool to get her to work. but whatever, she is a gorgeous prop. I just love her. now, I think I will go check out these sales.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

OK they fixed the link to the Latest Promo at least on my iPhone device (40%, free shipping) so I was able to see it finally. 

Valid thru 10/23/13 (Wednesday) at 11:59 ET. Discount is shown in cart. Free shipping applies to Standard Ground Shipping in the contiguous U.S., excludes truck and in-home delivery, expedited shipping, and oversized-item surcharges. ....cannot be combined with other offers....; not valid on previous purchases or replacement orders. 


*****Use Promo Code CELEBRATE2013 at checkout. *****UPDATE: DO NOT USE THIS INFO. SEE MINSHE's Post 2 down. The code for the 40% is below in her post. Man is their website screwed up. Right now I'm seeing two different promos with different codes depending on which device I'm on. Never seen this happen before.


Funny I just noticed that they changed the code that began XXW... on the Halloween Haven main page from what I posted about on the previous page. Usually the XX-type codes are in emails. LOL.


----------



## Nypdwife

I got the doggie skellie early with a discounted sale and some gift card cash I had..He looks really cool next to the two full size skellies we got from Costco. I have to say their 7 1/2 foot Grim Reaper, that we got last year, same thing with gift cards we saved up from holidays and birthdays and their free shipping sale. hes so awesome and a real find ~ Pat


----------



## Minshe

I think the celebration 2013 code is different--only good for 10% off and free shipping sitewide. The offer I just saw is still the xxw33840 code on the Halloween Haven main page--good for 40% off all Halloween and free shipping--it does not give an end date that I could find.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Minshe said:


> I think the celebration 2013 code is different--only good for 10% off and free shipping sitewide. The offer I just saw is still the xxw33840 code on the Halloween Haven main page--good for 40% off all Halloween and free shipping--it does not give an end date that I could find.


Woah, thanks for catching that and the heads up. I made a correction on my post and you were right. Can't believe I am see two different things visiting their site right now with my ipad and iphone. I saved screen captures of both. Wonder if they have a new person doing their website. The Customer Service rep I spoke with said she couldn't see any details and saw the Xx code on her computer. She also said she thought the 40% off offer was last week. She looked up the code in her book and found it and said it expired 10/23 and would send an email to their web department. Hmmm.


BTW Monstersquad, I also ordered the single dummy earlier today. I bought the ventriloquist and dummy last year from Halloween City so wasn't planning on picking this guy up. Plus the single dummy says the same thing as the Halloween City dummy. However from when I did a hack on a microphoned "White Haired Spirit Ball" guy a few years back (OpenTrack Racers tutorial), I'm thinking this prop since it has the microphone (audio input device) can also be hacked to run off of an ipod and say what you want. Figure I will use it in my carnival theme and I guess the single guy can promote the ventriloquist act. That could be funny...a dummy introducing a ventriloquist act.


----------



## hallorenescene

well, I just tried to order something using the code, but it still showed a shipping charge. so maybe the sale is over. or maybe the code doesn't work on items already on sale. last year you could get the item even if it was on sale.


----------



## stacicali

I just used the code beginning with xx featured on their website and got the 40% off plus free shipping. The website says its good until noon today. Had to have Helsa and the flaming pumpkin!


----------



## Minshe

well it worked yesterday for sale items--maybe you should try calling. I just got the detailed order info from my order today--and there is one weird thing...I ordered two sets of the battery powered lanterns--both-- the same --and one says it is in stock and one says it will be in 10/24....seems strange. All my other item say in stock.


----------



## sookie

Anyone having issues ordering, try again. I just ordered the lanterns and it worked. $11 and free shipping. So the site is still taking it.


----------



## RCIAG

I FINALLY GOT A SHIPPING CONFIRMATION FOR MY VILLAFANE PUMPKIN FACE!! UPS says a label was created, there's ACTUAL TRACKING INFO!!

I also went ahead & got Sunny & Scare & Witchy Witch. According to the email I got this AM there's 40% off & free shipping until 11PM tonite. I'd been having internet issues (my problem not theirs) but got in this AM to get them.


----------



## Serpentia

sookie said:


> Venetian Victoria is sold out on Grandin Road and HSN
> 
> I could cry, I must have just missed her.


Victoria is one of those pieces that when you see her, you better buy her because she sells out EVERY year. Or like wait till the first free shipping day or whatever, and then buy her. She NEVER makes it to the end of the season. I am sure some managed to snag her at a deep discount but those are lucky souls, and this cannot be counted on.

I tell you this to spare you additional angst next year. Kind of how like I know that if I want Lady in Black next year, I cant fool around either.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

RCIAG said:


> I FINALLY GOT A SHIPPING CONFIRMATION FOR MY VILLAFANE PUMPKIN FACE!! UPS says a label was created, there's ACTUAL TRACKING INFO!!
> 
> I also went ahead & got Sunny & Scare & Witchy Witch.



I was wondering when you'd get your notice. I think you might get your pumpkin sooner than me as you are closer to the warehouse.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

hallorenescene said:


> well, I just tried to order something using the code, but it still showed a shipping charge. so maybe the sale is over. or maybe the code doesn't work on items already on sale. last year you could get the item even if it was on sale.



Definitely try again. I saw the 40% off notation appear as well as the text for the free shipping.

BTW Stacicali, did it say 11:59 pm ET? Since I couldn't see the Details on my computer, I called and Customer Service told me it expired right before Midnight tonight.


----------



## hallorenescene

well, I just tried again. I went through the whole process thinking maybe at the very end they would give the adjustment, no luck. it billed me the amount without the discount and free shipping. so I called them on my cell phone. they said they couldn't hear me and cut me off. this is a problem with my cell phone. so I threw on my coat and went and sat in the car so they could hear me. they couldn't find the promo, so I had to run in the house to get it. that cut me off. so I got the info and ran back out to the car to call them. this time in the car they said they couldn't hear me and cut me off. so I went in and called them real quick on my house phone that will cost me. to make it quick, I just cancelled the order. you know, they didn't even ask me why. lol.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

the code i received yesterday is: XXW16821

I put it in my cart once i was ready to check out and it worked fine. gave me 40% off and free shipping. 





hallorenescene said:


> well, I just tried again. I went through the whole process thinking maybe at the very end they would give the adjustment, no luck. it billed me the amount without the discount and free shipping. so I called them on my cell phone. they said they couldn't hear me and cut me off. this is a problem with my cell phone. so I threw on my coat and went and sat in the car so they could hear me. they couldn't find the promo, so I had to run in the house to get it. that cut me off. so I got the info and ran back out to the car to call them. this time in the car they said they couldn't hear me and cut me off. so I went in and called them real quick on my house phone that will cost me. to make it quick, I just cancelled the order. you know, they didn't even ask me why. lol.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

I just used my code again and it worked perfectly. 40% off and free shipping. Again it is: 


XXW16821




hallorenescene said:


> well, I just tried again. I went through the whole process thinking maybe at the very end they would give the adjustment, no luck. it billed me the amount without the discount and free shipping. so I called them on my cell phone. they said they couldn't hear me and cut me off. this is a problem with my cell phone. so I threw on my coat and went and sat in the car so they could hear me. they couldn't find the promo, so I had to run in the house to get it. that cut me off. so I got the info and ran back out to the car to call them. this time in the car they said they couldn't hear me and cut me off. so I went in and called them real quick on my house phone that will cost me. to make it quick, I just cancelled the order. you know, they didn't even ask me why. lol.


----------



## hallorenescene

okay, I used xxw33840. I will try again later tonight and change up the code. thanks


----------



## RCIAG

Every so often I have to use different browsers to order. Sometimes their site likes Chrome, sometimes it's Firefox. At work I use Firefox, home is Chrome, I've even used IE so I don't know what the deal is sometimes.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

wednesdayaddams said:


> I just used my code again and it worked perfectly. 40% off and free shipping. Again it is:
> 
> 
> XXW16821



And the website Code XXW33840 works as well. 

Hallo, sounds like you have really bad cellphone coverage in your area with your carrier. How frustrating. Could end up being dangerous in an emergency. I feel badly for you having so much trouble with your order. 


@@Wednesdayaddams, used your code again huh?! LOL. With this last purchase I made of the single dummy with microphone, I am at the lowest Halloween funds that I can remember until Friday. Thankfully one more paycheck and a few more days until the Big Night.. I was thinking about it, and having bought from them over the past few years, I can say they probably are the single source that gets the most of my annual Halloween money. I usually pick up a large prop from Spirit or HC plus a few other things each year but dollarwise it still doesn't compare to GR overall.


----------



## hallorenescene

I live right beside a co op. so I suppose the high towers block the reception. I guess I could contact the service and talk to them about it. maybe there is something they could do. it is frustrating. of course my home phone works fine. it just costs me for every long distance call.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

hallorenescene said:


> I live right beside a co op. so I suppose the high towers block the reception. I guess I could contact the service and talk to them about it. maybe there is something they could do. it is frustrating. of course my home phone works fine. it just costs me for every long distance call.



GrandinRoad's 866 number is Toll-free Hallo. When they ran out of the 800 numbers they added 866 to the free numbers. Can't figure out why the codes aren't working for you but sounds like placing an order by home phone might your easiest, less frustrating route. And the XXW33840 is what is still showing on the website for the general public so the ladies there shouldn't have a problem finding the code and giving you the appropriate discounts.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

GOS I put a few lanterns in my basket and added the code to see if it worked (it did) but I haven't pulled the trigger.. 

My Hagatha and Witchy Witch, along with the Witch candy stand are on the way and will be here tomorrow. We are getting SNOW today OMG!

I've already moved quite a bit of my outdoor stuff inside because it's just getting rained on, hailed on, and now SNOWED on. 

So Hagatha will go on the porch this weekend, however, I think many of her friends will have to come inside. sigh...



Ghost of Spookie said:


> And the website Code XXW33840 works as well.
> 
> Hallo, sounds like you have really bad cellphone coverage in your area with your carrier. How frustrating. Could end up being dangerous in an emergency. I feel badly for you having so much trouble with your order.
> 
> 
> @@Wednesdayaddams, used your code again huh?! LOL. With this last purchase I made of the single dummy with microphone, I am at the lowest Halloween funds that I can remember until Friday. Thankfully one more paycheck and a few more days until the Big Night.. I was thinking about it, and having bought from them over the past few years, I can say they probably are the single source that gets the most of my annual Halloween money. I usually pick up a large prop from Spirit or HC plus a few other things each year but dollarwise it still doesn't compare to GR overall.


----------



## Buzzard

I have a question about Grandin Road's Price Guarantee. If I buy a Halloween item & then it gets discounted even more but sells out before I can call customer service, will they still give me that discounted price even though the item is no longer available for purchase? Or does the item in question still have to be available on the website for them to do the price adjustment? Has anyone had experience with this?


----------



## GamblinFool

When I asked for the lesser price. They first checked to see if the item was still I'm stock. Based on that I would presume the item must still be in stock to use the price guarantee


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I called Customer Service and relayed the problem with seeing the sale info while using a mobile device and the lack of the ability to switch to a desktop view on a tablet. Not sure if that will do anything to help people out before Halloween ends, but at least the HEADS UP if you are using mobile might help. I'm sure not everyone has a different device to switch to which is unfortunate because for now you are out of the loop. If people can post any Codes when you see a sale pop up, you'll be helping a lot of mobile users out there.
> 
> 
> Hey, VILLAFANE Pumpkin Replica face purchasers. I also asked Customer Service about my open invoice item since the pumpkin has been listed as "In Stock" on my invoice for a few days now with no shipping date indicated. She checked my order and Guess What?! It shipped out today so my invoice should reflect this withma tracking number and maybe an email alert after midnight today. Yeah! I'm on the West Coast so stuff from them takes longer to get to me. Sure that those who live closer, RCIAG would that be you?, will get yours first. Please post a photo when yours arrives and let us know if it was worth the nearly 3 month wait.


I'm STILL pissed about the Villafane face. I called 3 times, was told each of those times that my Hilda would be going out the next day. There is finally a tracking # for her today. Oh, joy. I will get her just in time to miss Halloween.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

if they are shipping today from Ohio to you in Massachusetts you should have the box within 2-3 business days and I believe it would be 2. That would make it arriving to you on Friday or Monday. 



wickedwillingwench said:


> I'm STILL pissed about the Villafane face. I called 3 times, was told each of those times that my Hilda would be going out the next day. There is finally a tracking # for her today. Oh, joy. I will get her just in time to miss Halloween.


----------



## RCIAG

I will TOTALLY post a pic of my pumpkin when I get it. I'm in MD so I'll probably get it before everyone else.


----------



## Aquarius

The front gate/grandin road outlets are having 50% off sales going on. 50% off of the already clearanced prices.


----------



## stacicali

Oops - my mistake! The 40% off free shipping ends tonight at midnight, not at noon. So get shopping if you are lusting after something and scared it may not be discounted deeper.


----------



## Always Wicked

So excited I got the serving tray and 3 sets of the black led candles for less than the full price of the serving tray !!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

A member on the prop forum posted in the AtmosFearFx thread that there's a 50% code that he just received (Code TREAT50) for 50% off but shipping applies. In the case of the DVD, the 40% and Free Shipping (Code XXW33840) was cheaper, so work it out ahead of time to figure out the best deal if you are thinking of ordering today (til 11:59 pm ET). Afterwards the Treat50 would be the next code. BTW i was playing around with figuring out pricing using their checkout and had the 40% off code in, then tried the 50% code but for some reason was not able to go back to the 40% off code. So you might want to look up the shipping charges and do the 50% comparison on paper beforehand.


----------



## RCIAG

> Scheduled Delivery:
> Thursday, 10/24/2013, By End of Day
> 
> Last Location:
> Gaithersburg, MD, United States, Thursday, 10/24/2013


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Yep, 2 days before my delivery on the West coast--mine is scheduled for Monday. Think it's really 3 days behind you as I ordered mine on 7/30. Look forward to seeing your photo. I'm excited to be getting mine. The $19 orig price I thought was very reasonable. Hope we're not disappointed by how it looks after manufacturing. If it looks anything close to the GR photo of it, I'll be really pleased.

BTW I think I previously mentioned that I ordered the set of 3 faces from GR and one of the faces was a duplicate. I was missing the most normal looking face. Well my replacement shipment arrived yesterday and it looked like the box had been opened and resealed. When I opened it, it had two of the normal faces in it so I think someone at GR hand inspected and repacked it so that I ended up with a complete set (actually 2 complete sets now since they told me to keep the other one). I was quite impressed by this level of customer service. If the sun comes out, foggy still, I'll make a point of taking some photos of these faces in case some of you may be sitting on the fence about ordering a set.

Apart from the Villafane pumpkin also waiting for the Pumpkins Jamboree DVD (Fri) and haven't received a ship notice yet on the Chuckie dummy guy. Not sure if he will make it by Halloween but don't plan on using this year.


----------



## TheMonsterSquad

Ghost of Spookie said:


> BTW Monstersquad, I also ordered the single dummy earlier today. I bought the ventriloquist and dummy last year from Halloween City so wasn't planning on picking this guy up. Plus the single dummy says the same thing as the Halloween City dummy. However from when I did a hack on a microphoned "White Haired Spirit Ball" guy a few years back (OpenTrack Racers tutorial), I'm thinking this prop since it has the microphone (audio input device) can also be hacked to run off of an ipod and say what you want. Figure I will use it in my carnival theme and I guess the single guy can promote the ventriloquist act. That could be funny...a dummy introducing a ventriloquist act.


That's great, I'll have to see if I can turn up that tutorial. I bought this thing for my nursery room (this year), but I'm also planning to do a carnevil theme (next year), so thanks for sharing the idea of how to incorporate the prop into that theme.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Monstersquad, I started a thread in the Prop section for him (link below). If you get your Chuckie before I get mine, can you post a photo in that thread of the microphone and how it is attached to the prop. The thread has had a lot of looks but without knowing what set up we have no one will probably venture any info on hacking it to use an mp3. Want to get the info out so if it's easily doable then more people may want to jump on Chuckie on clearance and before he gets sold out. If you are too busy setting up for this year to upload a photo now, no problem, I do so when I get mine.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/131993-grs-talking-dummy-chuckie.html


----------



## RCIAG

His name is Chuckie?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Not the name I gave him, but yeah. He very very slightly might look like the movie Chucky. He is kind of freaky looking regardless. Has a torn skin look but without stitches. If someone wanted to turn him into an older movie version of Chucky, they at least have something to work...add some stitches, change his eye color and instead of two darkened eye areas, just make it one. Paint his hair an auburn color....


----------



## RCIAG

> Delivery Date / Time: 24-October-2013 / 3:23 PM
> Delivery Location: SIDE DOOR


I wish I could go right home & get him but I gotta hit CVS, then the grocery store, THEN home.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

RCIAG, I got a 30% off coupon from CVS today. Did you check your email for one? I also have a $2 off rewards sent to me a few days ago I need to use next week before it expires. I assume they send rewards out at the same time to everyone.


----------



## RCIAG

Yep, I got free nail polish today with it! 

And FINALLY! HERE SHE IS!! HILDA!!

It's from the same company that makes the arms & legs. It's a hard foam like a Funkin. It's hollow so it's very light. My only complaint is the orange of the "skin" of the pumpkin doesn't seem dark enough. It's certainly not as dark as in the pics on the box but those are probably real pumpkins on the box. It's not a huge thing & I'll just repaint it if it bothers me enough. For $15 I'm pretty happy with it. 

I also had no idea there were TWO OTHER FACES!! I totally would've bought all 3 if I'd known & thought I'd actually get them in a timely fashion. I don't know where the blame ultimately lies, if it's Wolfe FX or Villafane or someone else entirely but it's crazy it took so long.


----------



## 22606

That is pretty cool, RCIAG. Would you consider it worth the wait? I never saw the other two shown anywhere online (besides Villafane's page), so I do not know if they actually happened or if the box art was done preliminarily. They are interesting as hangings, but I would really prefer that they did the characters as full pumpkins (or characters, with arms and legs attached, which would be even better). I hope that stores wise up and decide to start stocking his items (as well as other better, more unique items) next year...


----------



## sookie

Well my pop up ghost is about an hour away by UPS 

Supposed to be here Sat! That's a good ship time. My lanterns haven't shipped yet. That may cut it close.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

RCIAG, the delay is Wolfe FX's. I spoke with Villafane Studios a few weeks ago and they only license the design and are not involved in manufacturing at all. The items they sell on their website are made by Wolfe too and they were slow to get in some of their stock I was told. I had called to ask why they weren't getting product to GrandinRoad and the person that answered the phone said that they had heard of some delays with some vendors but weren't aware of GR's situation. She said she didn't even know which design GR would have bought to sell. That was the only face GR carried. 

Thanks for the photos!!! I'll probably look for Dead Ed later.


----------



## RCIAG

Garthgoyle said:


> That is pretty cool, RCIAG. Would you consider it worth the wait? I never saw the other two shown anywhere online (besides Villafane's page), so I do not know if they actually happened or if the box art was done preliminarily. They are interesting as hangings, but I would really prefer that they did the characters as full pumpkins (or characters, with arms and legs attached, which would be even better). I hope that stores wise up and decide to start stocking his items (as well as other better, more unique items) next year...



Worth the wait...hmm...I suppose. It wasn't a lot of money & it wasn't a key piece for me so yea it was worth the wait. They're unique enough that even if I had to wait & use it next year I would still have waited.

I agree on the full pumpkin thing. I think at first that's what I thought they were going to be but after re-reading the description I realized they were foam half pumpkins, hence the price. I almost wish I'd bought 2 so I could play with the second one. Maybe add in some Great Stuff to make it a full pumpkin, repaint, whatever.

I'd gladly pay more $$$ for a full, resin version but then maybe they'd be cost prohibitive to make, distribute & sell.

I'll definitely be getting the other 2 at some point if I can find them anywhere. I suppose their website is the place to get those.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Has anyone bought that cheap scarecrow? the 69 dollar one? I was wondering if it is exactly the same as the one at CVS or if it is a little better quality?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I did a little set up using one of my GrandinRoad "Set of 3 Faces" (reg. 39, now 19 for all 3), the normal looking one, for this photo. Some of you might remember earlier in the thread I thought the faces could be turned into a stone coffin lid to resemble the Templar Knights at the Templar Church in London. A "chain mail" knit ski mask, a foam relief body shape with cape maybe, etc. and then monster mudded to create a solid looking relief made out of stone. Any way here's the photo showing the actual color of it and a little effect applied to it so it was a more uniform look as it would be when monster mudded.









....................


----------



## hallorenescene

that does fit gos. it looks awesome


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Saw the 50% Off Halloween sale code listed on the website tonight. TRICK50 at checkout. Valid thru 10/28 Midnight ET. See Details on site for other conditions.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

My Witchy Witch came yesterday, as did my Witch Candy Stand and HAGATHA!

Witchy Witch is about the best $29 I've spent. her face moves forward and back. The dog spent a good half hour playing with her. She is fascinated. Money well spent!

I didn't open up the candy stand yet but did open up Hagatha. She comes on a square wood stand as opposed to the four way plastic rod thing GR typically does. I did not put her batteries in yet, but her hair arrived FULL of HOT GLUE mats and she has WHITE DNA looking spatters on her black dress. She is tall, her dress is magnificent. I like her overall set up, she is heavy. But whomever put her together should be FIRED! The hot glue all over her (and other unidentified white streaks) are unacceptable.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Sorry your Hagatha got glue gun slimed Wednesdayaddams. It's always disappointing to get a prop with sloppy construction. I''ve had bad painting jobs sometimes on masks but not glue overage. LOL let's hope it's not"hair gel on her (assume that's your reference). That would mean that she must look like a pretty hot lady and not a hag though! Are you keeping her with all the glue? Not sure how bad it is. Is she sold out now? 

I got a ship notice today on my Chuckie. Won't know until probably late tonight what the anticpated delivery by UPS will be.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

GOS thanks for the sympathy. I will see what I can do. GR says they are sold out so I am officially SOL.

UPS max is 4-5 business days shipping from one coast to the next. You can google a UPS "time in transit" map and it will let you know how many days it will take. I'm in MI so from Ohio at GR it takes 2 days. But sometimes that wait is SOOO long especially so close to Halloween.

Chuckie sounds great. I can't wait to see pics.




Ghost of Spookie said:


> Sorry your Hagatha got glue gun slimed Wednesdayaddams. It's always disappointing to get a prop with sloppy construction. I''ve had bad painting jobs sometimes on masks but not glue overage. LOL let's hope it's not"hair gel on her (assume that's your reference). That would mean that she must look like a pretty hot lady and not a hag though! Are you keeping her with all the glue? Not sure how bad it is. Is she sold out now?
> 
> I got a ship notice today on my Chuckie. Won't know until probably late tonight what the anticpated delivery by UPS will be.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Posting this to more or less vent. I know you guys will understand why it was important to me. Had a frustrating day waiting for UPS to deliver my Pumpkin Jamboree DVD so I could set up my spooky story telling setting this weekend. The westher is suppose to be great in the 80s and then turn cold thru this next week (boo, includes Halloween too). Had been following the package for a few days on the UPS site and the site said all day long it was going to be delivered today....even called UPS around 5pm and got the same info...sometimes they do show up after 6 pm...but yeah, you guessed it a wasted day waiting. 

Late evening they updated to Monday delivery so I called them, spoke to an agent who asked me to briefly hold on who then never picked up. After 15-20 min on hold called them on my cellphone while I held on to the home phone. Went thru another agent and asked to speak to a supervisor who said he couldn't put it on a truck for Saturday, although I know they make deliveries on Sat. in my area. Really unhappy with UPS and plan to relay to GR. Once before a few years ago I had a problem with a delivery guy on a GR delivery and the local UPS wouldn't do anything about it. I mentioned it to GR and they said they would be happy to talk to UPS for me and not sure what happened but I didn't see the delivery guy on my delivery route after that.

I was really looking forward to using the Story telling segment on the DVD this year if I could and with it not showing up now until Monday late afternoon, I'm just not going to have the chance. I hope you guys all have better luck with your deliveries. So bummed right now. Not even Tonight's Grimm could take my mind off of it.


----------



## hallorenescene

ah, gos, that is to bad. 
I took my gitana to work and our fix it guy made sure all the wires were connected. he said he felt the problem lied in the voice control device. my grandson is going to look at the knob and see if there is anything he can do. I really hope I can get her working.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Aw, hope you get it running Hallo. I know time is getting short. 

Today was a very pumpkiny day. UPS _finally_ got around to delivering my Atmosfear Pumpkin Jamboree DVD. And they did deliver my Villafane Pumpkin replica face also, which was actually due today. The pumpkin face is very nice and while the delay was entirely too long from the factory, I'm really happy that I ordered it and stuck with the order instead of cancelling it. If you see it offered for sale next year somewhere, I'd recommend picking one up. She's a hanging pumpkin 3D plaque sort of and I'm thinking of adding a suction cup holder to a mirror and hanging the witch face off it it...kind of having cast a spell and now "coming out of the mirror" so to speak. 

One more item to arrive from GR, the Chuckie dummy prop, and supposedly UPS will deliver it on Wednesday. How's everyone else doing with their GrandinRoad deliveries?


----------



## Minshe

I received one item from my Grandin Road order (skull speaker)--but I ordered it slightly after the other items. They have placed my other order into two different shipments--they split off one of my set of lanterns for some reason. The shipping details have been all over the place--I called to see what was going on and they told me I would have both shipments by Wednesday, but the tracking system does not seem to know that. It seems like it takes a really long time to get items out of the warehouse. I have always had great delivery times before this--maybe it is just because it is close to Halloween, but I ordered a little more than two weeks before Halloween so I thought I would have things by Halloween. 

I also ordered the reaper costume today--50% off and free shipping on all costumes and accessories. I hope it is really nice for $75....it looks like it will be--I also hope it is really a one size kind of costume! You can spend close to that for junk costumes and this one looks pretty good from the pictures, but there are no reviews so I won't know for sure till I see it.


----------



## CobhamManor

Has anyone purchased the Animated Haunted Clock from Grandin Road?
I ordered one for $59 and was wondering if any of you have that prop!
http://www.grandinroad.com/animated...547557?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=8


----------



## RCIAG

Well, seeing this thread reminds me I need to check on Sunny & Scare & Witchy Witch....end of day Tuesday!! I should also get my Improvements Catalog vampire tomorrow too!! SCORE FOR ME!!


----------



## sookie

My pop up ghost works great I am very pleased with it! $100 would have been too much, but $41 was perfect.


----------



## TheMonsterSquad

I received my chuckie the ventriloquist dummy today, and he's awesome! As GOS speculated earlier in this thread, he uses a plug-in microphone with a standard audio jack, so you can plug an MP3 player in to make him say whatever you want and his lips will sync to it. Pretty great score for 30% of the retail price. Here's a thread with a more detailed post:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/131993-grs-talking-dummy-chuckie.html#post1556274


----------



## RCIAG

Got Sunny & Scare & Witchy Witch today!! 

Witchy is a lot larger than I'd expected. I'm 5'2" & if she were on a rod instead of a hanger she'd be at least as tall as I am. I just LOVE her face too. While I was trying to figure out the on/off switch I noticed that she does have a spot under her where you could set her on a pole of some sort.

Sunny & Scare are about the size of a fourth grader, around 4' tall, much smaller than I'd expected. I really gotta start reading dimensions on these things!! 

No matter the size, I really like them. He's got shoes too! They're the base that hold both of them up, they're molded hard plastic but they're shoes which isn't something you usually see with these things. There's no pole for Scare, she just sorta hangs off Sunny, so you have to make sure they're balanced properly.

What's weird is Scare has Shirley Temple curls! I may replace that will a long, black wig & maybe give Sunny a 'stache. That may have to wait for next year though.

I'll post pics soon.


----------



## creepingdth

i got the dummy and witchy witch today. thinking next year witchy witch will become a lifesize prop. my six year old had a blast doing karaoke with the dummy. though, he is a little loud for that.


----------



## sookie

My lanterns came today, they are really nice! They will look great in the cemetery. They will also be great year round for decorating and light.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i agree, sookie. I really like the lanterns. I also got the Happy Halloween letters-which are nice and big!- and the mantel scarf which I love. It reminds me of a jester's hat with it's dangling pennants and bells on the ends. 

I FINALLY got my Hilda--too late to put out this year but she is very nice. I hope they put out more next year with no production problems like this year.


----------



## RCIAG

Dang it! I thought I'd uploaded my pics to photobucket this AM before work but they didn't load. I'll post 'em later tonite.


----------



## X-Pired

My gothic candlesticks came Monday but I did not get to open them until yesterday evening. The 19" one was fine, the 22" was broken in half and the large one had several chips. They were packed in lots of styrofoam so not sure how some of the damage happened. I also got the Red Devil's cape with horns costume for the LIB. I have her seated at a table wearing the cape & horn head band with a bottle of Jim Beam Devil's Cut whiskey in her hand. Of course it is for an adult party.


----------



## Minshe

I have received all of my things now except for an order I placed this week. The lanterns are distressed metal and glass and are quite nice for the price. One of them has a non-working on/off switch, but the lantern lights. The scarecrow has a great voice and folds up really small for storage--you need to stuff him with paper or plastic when you use him. Flaming pumpkin looks great--it does have a really loud fan though as others have mentioned, if you use it outdoors or have music to cover the sound it should be fine. I also got the skull speaker--which is kind of fun. The speakers have fairly decent sound as long as you don't up the volume really high. The skull also has flashing lights.

I now waiting for the reaper costume--for next year so not worried about it getting here in time for Halloween.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

X-Pired, sorry to hear about the broken candlestick. Do call them to let them know. If they are still in stock they'll send another one out. Doesn't do anything for you for this year if you were planning on using for halloween though. 

I posted a week or so ago about the set of 3 stone faces I ordered that came with two duplicates. They took care of me and got me another set out with two of the ones I was missing and told me to keep the mismatched set I had. Now I have two full sets, only had plans for 1 face of the 3. I'm sure that someone had to have manually gone into the second box to give me two of the missing guy _and_ make sure I would end up with two complete sets, instead of 2 of one face, 3 of another and only 1 of the remaining. All I was expecting was the missing guy. Normally companies just ship out another box without a hand inspection so I was very impressed when I opened the box. Love the faces BTW. Nice product.

Hey, welcome to Halloween Forum! And like your member name.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I got around to opening the Chuckie the Dummy prop box today. He's one ugly, creepy looking dummy. Everything seems to be in the box. I'll pull out batteries tomorrow and set him up. Want to try him out with an MP3. There was one of those Thank You for your order post cards enclosed with the invoice for Free Shipping thru 12/15. 

I have noticed items have been popping up in the Outlet area and some disappearing too. Back in was a Hagatha and 2 versions of the AtmosFear DVDs, Hagatha went sold later that day. I see only the Pumpkin DVD version is left now and it says Almost Gone. Witchy Witch sold out, and that Sunny and Scare or whatever they called them and the couple prop also sold out. Haven't seen any price reductions beyond what they've been. Halloween Haven as a category across the top of the page has disappeared, it's been moved to under Gifts & Celebrations. The Outlet still has Halloween mdse. too.

Beetlejuice is down to $99 in Halloween Haven, think he was 199 last I looked. Ventriloquist and Dummy are sold out. Chuckie with microphone is still available, 49. Set of lanterns is 19. Haunted Clock is still 99. Helsa can be found at reg price in Halloween Haven, 89. Other props are back at reg retail as well.


----------



## RCIAG

All of the Grandin Road stuff was a big hit. People loved the Deadwalkers & Sunny & Scare. I think my MIL wanted to take Sunny & Scare home she loved them so much!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Well GR has been rearranging the website again and now it looks like halloween items are completely in the Outlet area. Did notice today that the AtmosFear Creepie Crawlies 2 DVD is now relisted and with a 11/11 ship date.


----------



## hallorenescene

gos, unfortunately my gitana wasn't able to be fixed. I left it at work with the handy man, and he said he believes it's in the volume control knob. my grandson said he might be able to fix that, but I guess the piece is welded on so he wasn't able to. we just used her as a static prop. she's still a looker, but would have been way better working. the handy man sat her up in a chair in his work room, so anyone going through would get startled. my boss went through and it startled her. she sent her sister back for something then, and it startled her. lol. so then they sent the new employee back, and she said that thing gave her quite a scare. then they sent back another worker for something, and they waited for her reaction, but none. they asked her if she had a scare. she said no. they all went back there then, and it wasn't there. that freaked them out. well it wasn't there because I had picked it up. lol. anyway, the handy man asked if he could borrow it again. he wanted to scare the day crew. but I put her in my haunt so he didn't get to. so the day crew and I have decided to set him up. we're bringing in my new swinging bat, and hanging it in his work area. that should be good for a laugh. haha


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Villafane Pumpkin Face replica*

Just thought I'd mention that Grandinroad still has a few of the Villafane Pumpkin Face Replicas left in stock. Not many apparently, as they say "Almost Sold Out". These were the faces that sold out almost immediately and then took forever to come in from the manufacturer to GrandinRoad for this year's halloween. I bought one when it first was available, did receive it, and _really_ like it. Nice detailing. $19. Witchy face. People should realize from the photo that this is not a full pumpkin but a face plaque of sorts. 

Here's the link to it: http://www.grandinroad.com/pumpkin-face-replica/549884

I know a number of members were disappointed it sold out the first time before they got to order one, so hope those people see this post.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Villafane Pumpkin Arms on Clearance*

Also while the Villafane pumpkin arms are no longer being sold by GR (think they were selling a Villafane pumpkin kit with the stem/arms/legs) but since I mentioned the face in the above post, thought I'd also mention in case you missed it elsewhere on the forum, that Meijer.com still has the Villafane Pumpkin Arms on clearance for $6. No shipping cost if picked up at a local store. No Meijers in your area? They will also ship. Ordered a few pairs the other day and got my shipping confirmation the next day (Fedex SmartPost--FedEx to local post office for delivery). I know a number of people missed out on these at CVS where they were selling for 9.99 there.


----------



## 22606

I never saw the vine arms (nor any of the other pieces) in stores, so thank you for mentioning the sale on Meijer's website, GoS. Three sets cost less than the price that they wanted for _one_ originally...


----------



## X-Pired

GoS, and everyone else, thanks for the replies, advise and welcome! At the time I called Grandin Road they were out of med. candlestick but refunded my money. I see they have them back in stock. Their customer service has been good. GoS, from your assessment of the three stone faces I ordered them and am very pleased with the product. I did not have any previous experience with Grandin Road until finding this forum a couple of months ago. Since then I have bought a lot of Halloween stuff from them. I am not sure if that is a good thing or bad thing, storage space is running low and I may have to leave a few things out since there is no room to put it all away. At least that is the argument I am going to try with my wife ;-) I wish I had bought a few more things when they had 40% off plus free shipping. From past experience does anyone have a guess as to GR having further markdowns anytime soon? Thanks again everybody! I have to say I love this forum!

Hallorenescene, sorry about your Gitana. I hope you will eventually get it fixed.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

X-Pired, _if_ GR follows a similar sales plan like the last few years, they will mark down some select Halloween items from now until maybe February/March 2014 time frame I'd say. Items will either be in the Outlet section OR in the Halloween Haven section, so look in both. In the past, limited quantities of items would appear and get sold out like that same day or next day for some of the popular items. You really need to jump on these if you want it. A number of us were lucky last year to catch the listings at the right time. If you are really curious, I'd suggest looking thru the 2012 GrandinRoad thread in the General Discussion area and the GR threads under the Coupons Discount section from past years to get a better feel. Plus if you have the time you get to see what people were ordering and what they paid for them. I remember ordering Helsa during a sale they had back in maybe February 2013. Had to wait months for her as they said the delivery date was kind of far out but I got her for a great price, maybe $30 something (she retails for $89 I think). She was a twin for the one I had bought last halloween. 

You might like to know GR doesn't put thru the actual charge for these out-of-stock-but-orderable items until they actually ship, but your credit card company will put a hold on that amount when they approve your credit worthiness for the purchase. You are pre-ordering it so they want to know it will be paid for. Effectively it's kind of the same thing (reduces your _available_ c.c. balance) but until it ships you won't be charged interest on your purchase. This is something people always ask about how it is handled. If the wait it too long and/or you change your mind about it, GR will cancel your order and issue a release of hold to your credit card company and that probably takes a few days. 

I'm not positive but I think there also may be some free ship offers down the road. Some will apply just to Christmas merchandise but not all. When I bought my Chuckie Talking Dummy during the last Sale with free ship, it came with a kind of post card saying Thanks for your Order, enjoy free standard shipping on your next order Code TYGRN13, valid thru 12/15 @11:59 pm EST (their standard offer restrictions apply). I got a similar "post card thank you offer" when I ordered the first of my Halloween items this year. Always pays to check out the literature they send you. Sometimes the free shipping offers are in the print catalogs. Found a few of those after the fact when recycling my old catalogs.

As for finding GR a favorite Halloween shopping site to frequent, we understand! Totally!! Understand storage and spouses too LOL.

Hey, so what did you get this past halloween from them other than the faces (glad you liked them too)....gotta share!


----------



## X-Pired

Thanks for all the info Ghost of Spookie. When I get a chance I will check out the threads you mentioned. I bought the skeleton pup, LIB, Helsa, Victoria, the red candlesticks as well as the black Gothic ones that arrived damaged, both styles of the black candles, the reaper costume for a reaper prop I already had, the velvet cape for another prop, the devil caplet with horns for yet another prop, the willow tree, the sleepy hollow spooky tree, enter if you dare luminaries, spider lady, the ventriloquist dummy, the Villafane pumpkin face, both scarecrows, the headless boy, the Beware tombstone, the sitting Zombie dog, the skull speaker, the lanterns, the flaming pumpkin, the morphing pumpkin, vintage ghost, and the vintage book boxes. Wow, I am embarrassed now!! I did not realize how much I did buy. I can't believe I got all that past my wife!!! Gee, maybe I have an addiction problem (looking down, shaking head).


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Here's a heads up about a few props back in stock in limited quantity someone might want to snatch up:

Spider Lady prop - 59
Villafane Pumpkin Face Replica - 19


Victoria was in stock but is now no longer available, same sold out status for set of 3 bats, crawling hand, Atmosfear DVDs.


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks xpired. I really like her, so will keep her. you never know. maybe someone can fix her. she still makes an awesome static prop. and even though I am bummed she doesn't work, I still like the gr company. I didn't buy anything from them this year...yet, but I got everything I wanted from them last year but one item. I missed out on the stone lady. have a friend looking out for that item though. holy goodness xpired, you got some awesome props. I am keeping an eye out for the lady in black, the willow tree, the spooky tree, spider lady, the vent dummy, sunny and scare, witchy witch, jet, and i'm sure a few others I didn't remember. it will have to be when I have a few more funds.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Wow, X-Pired, you must be a magician if your wife doesn't notice the GR boxes! Hard not to notice them with the GrandinRoad name all over them. When I was storing things this year I was surprised at how many boxes of theirs I had. That number would have been Zero just a few years ago. I'd say you went all out and got some great props. Which ones did you get to use this year? For me last year was when I was able to pick up the majority of my GR props. Had been admiring Victoria the previous year but didn't get her and then GR came out with this whole collection of men and women life-size props last year that got me hooked on buying halloween from them. Their near-halloween sales and their after-halloween clearance sales items have been very attractively priced. I have some favorite Spirit props but honestly Grandinroad's as a whole are really some of my favorites.


----------



## hallorenescene

heads up, helsa is back, and the zombie dog. 30% off.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Still hoping for LIB to reappear. Hope I have funds if she does! Anyway that's a nice heads up Hallo on Helsa and the zombie dog. I see that Helsa comes with a note that she's Almost Sold Out so hopefully someone here looking for her gets to her in time if it works for them. 30% isn't bad for GR discounts. She and the dog were on the site when I checked a few days ago.


----------



## LOX

I ordered a couple of things from GR the year before last and was very pleased with them. They was good quality, not cheap looking. I think I'm going to get a graveyard scene going this year and purchase a couple of their tombstones, they look pretty cool and detailed from the photos I've seen.


----------



## X-Pired

If anyone is interested Grandin Road has the skeleton dog, the skeleton, the spell casting witch, and the witch legs listed on their site this morning. I think shipping is in June though. 

GOS I did get to use some of the things I bought for Halloween. I had not checked this thread in a long time so just now saw your question. Sorry about that! I would post pictures if I could figure out how. I'm definitely challenged when it comes to things like that ;-) 

The lay out of our house and drive way makes it easy to hide packages from my wife. UPS delivers in front of the garage and that area can't be seen from the main floor of the house where the kitchen and living room are. So it was easy to hide the boxes. The challenge was blending so much in when decorating. I added one piece at a time, a little here and a little there and held my breath. Thankfully she had other things on her mind which helped a lot too!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

X-Pired, Not a problem on the question. I don't hit all the same threads each time I log in so understand. 

As for your deliveries and spouse, LOL. Our packages get placed right at the front door and sometimes the delivery guys don't make it to our house until after 6 so if I'm picking hubby up at the train station I'm right there with him walking up to the front door when we get home. Hard not to have him see the box in that event. I can see the future now....we're coming home and he gets clunked in the head by an Amazon copter with box containing a halloween costume accessory. Won't be pretty! Thankfully GR items are too heavy to fly.

Thanks for the heads up on some new movement on the GR site. I check the site off and on. Last year I and one or two other people ordered Helsa around the beginning of the year at a really attractive sale price and she was a future delivery date item as well. The credit card companies, at least mine, will deduct the amount from your available credit but not put the charge thru so you don't pay for it until it ships and don't pay interest on it until then either. 

I see that they still have some things on sale. I posted a number of weeks ago already about a free ship offer I got as a thank you in one of my orders a while back but that offer expired in mid-December. Anyone know of any special offers going on now? 

That Chuckie Dummy guy, still available BTW, is nice for the price. Bought him when he dropped to this sale price level and doubt he'll go lower. I'll be using him for my carnival in some way (have the Ventriloquist and Dummy prop already). Given that he has a detachable microphone and input jack and you could run an iPod mp3 recording thru him, I think he would make a great dressed up customized kiddie prop for a haunted nursery maybe. Or maybe suspend him hanging from the ceiling floating upside down (so his face is looking down at the kids) and make him a possesed kid. He could be saying "I want my Candy! I want my Candy!" "Gimme all of yours now!" Or something like that.

Lox, I've heard from people on here that their tombstones are very nice quality.


----------



## Hilda

It seems every time I randomly check GR... they have different things (or nothing) under Halloween. If anyone sees the standing animated zombie available again... give me a shout! 
Thanks!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hilda, and anyone else, over the years I have found the best way to check GR particularly _after_ Halloween is to search by "Halloween" _and_ to look under the outlet section for Halloween. Chances are you will find the number of items are different when you do the two different searches and therefore some things will be listed in one area and not the other. 

Will keep an eye out for you Hilda.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

FYI -- GR appears to have the skeleton dog, the set of three sonic cats and some other items (e.g., life-size spellcasting witch) available on their website again:

http://www.grandinroad.com/skeleton-dog-on-leash/gifts-celebrations/halloween-decorations/547540

http://www.grandinroad.com/set-of-t...ifts-celebrations/halloween-decorations/26426


----------



## hallorenescene

saruman is right, there are a lot of cool things listed. everyone should check it out


----------



## Hilda

I grabbed the creepy vampire 'family portraits' that are on clearance... only I found it amusing that you can buy each one at $7 or you can buy the set of four for $44. Who did the math on that? LOL


----------



## 22606

Hilda said:


> ...only I found it amusing that you can buy each one at $7 or you can buy the set of four for $44. Who did the math on that? LOL


Convenience costs, you know... Apparently, since they do not have to bundle them each separately, they can charge less for the set


----------



## Paint It Black

Oh, Hilda, I never noticed there was more than one portrait. Which one did you order?


----------



## Hilda

Garthgoyle said:


> Convenience costs, you know... Apparently, since they do not have to bundle them each separately, then can charge less for the set


Wait... What?!? LOL I am not good at math... LOL 



Paint It Black said:


> Oh, Hilda, I never noticed there was more than one portrait. Which one did you order?


I got all four. There is a father, a mother, a son, and two children. Very creepy in a Van Gogh sort of way...


----------



## 22606

Hilda said:


> Wait... What?!? LOL I am not good at math... LOL


I was teasing Packing paper or little baggies surely would not add even close to that amount to the cost


----------



## Hilda

Wow. Grandin Road shipped the spooky family pictures out fast. They are a funny goofy spooky scary accent so I am happy with them for the clearance price. I am impressed... they are pretty big!


----------



## 22606

The portraits look to be of pretty substantial size. Certainly not bad for the price, Hilda.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Grandinroad has free sitewide standard shipping right now thru the 17th (see banner on site) making that headless Victorian boy prop that's on sale a bit more appealing.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

I bought the graveyard doggy using the free shipping a couple days ago! can't wait to get him! Okay and I broke down this morning and bought the set of four vampire family portraits! YIPPY for clearance items and FREE shipping. And yes that pricing structure was odd $7 each or 4 for $44.......... I agree with the previous post!


----------



## hallorenescene

sounds like some are getting some good deals. I'm still hoping for a lady in black or the spider lady. or even a harder one...the stone lady from the previous year


----------



## Hilda

3pinkpoodles said:


> Okay and I broke down this morning and bought the set of four vampire family portraits! YIPPY for clearance items and FREE shipping. And yes that pricing structure was odd $7 each or 4 for $44.......... I agree with the previous post!


I hope you like them. To be honest... they are ugly. hahaha But I guess that is the point! I love the colors and fun touches (spiders, bats), and they are such a nice size. You cannot beat the impact for that clearance price (especially if you got free shipping)!


----------



## halloween71

I ordered another skull speaker on clearance...I have one I paid reg price for.I love it!!!


----------



## Haunt-Gear

The graveyard doggy is cool! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Hilda

I'm just going to add this on the tail end of this Grandin Road thread...
I didn't get this from Grandin Road. I missed it when they had them, so I grabbed one off ebay. It's made by Morbid Enterprises.
The Pros. It's big. The Vampire is great! and for the money it give so much character into developing the feeling in the room...
The Cons. The LED lights in it are so bright and hideous, they are just awful. I've had other light up 'paintings' and the light was so much softer and really added to the picture. These are obnoxious AND there is only a light in one of each bat's eyes. The brightness is not showing up in the photograph very well, but in person, it is really disappointing. The faux frame is not too bad... BUT the little 'try me' button being permanent on the canvas instead of a removable sticker on the outside wrapping is a serious no no. I hate that!! That is the exposed side of this picture for me and this is seriously annoying. 
Well, just wanted to pass that info along to anyone else thinking about one of these.


----------



## 22606

Why in the world would they have only one of each bat's eyes be illuminated?! That is nuts... Too bad about the level of brightness, as well. I am also with you regarding the disliking of the permanent 'Try Me' on the side, especially since it is so visible. The portrait itself is cool, though.


----------



## Paint It Black

Yes, I agree with you guys. The portrait itself is really great. Would have been better as just a painted canvas, with no lights - and for sure no "try me" button. Would be a good one to try and paint yourself, but it has some details I am not sure I could manage with my skill level.

In any case, it will look great in a Vampire-themed room, I think.


----------



## scareme

3pinkpoodles said:


> I bought the graveyard doggy using the free shipping a couple days ago! can't wait to get him! Okay and I broke down this morning and bought the set of four vampire family portraits! YIPPY for clearance items and FREE shipping. And yes that pricing structure was odd $7 each or 4 for $44.......... I agree with the previous post!


Are you ordering the skeleton dog on a leash? I ordered that a while ago and was told they will not ship it out until June . I guess they were not in stock.


----------



## Hilda

scareme said:


> Are you ordering the skeleton dog on a leash? I ordered that a while ago and was told they will not ship it out until June . I guess they were not in stock.


I ordered the skeleton dog on a leash, and yes... it said it won't ship until June.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

I also ordered the dog---- I guess a nice little package will arrive this summer


----------



## EvilDog

Very cool props.


----------



## freddyluger

Anyone know where I can buy that American Home Classics talking butler with skull pictured?


----------

